# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  +::+ شــو اشتــريتــي مــن تــاجــرات ســيدات الامــارات ... راوينا بالصــور فقط +::+

## بنـــت الفلاسـي

الســــلامـ عليــكمــ ،،، 



زبـــونـــات منتــدى ســيدات الامـــارات ،،، خـــبرونــا وراونــــا شـــو اشـــتريتــن مــن تــاجرات المنتــدى ســواء (تــاجرات ذهــبيات + برونــزيات + فضـــيات) بالــصــور فقـــط ... 


{ الصــور تــكون من تــصوير الزبــونة الخـــاص وليـــس تــصويــر التــاجرة المعــروض في المــوضوع }

وخــلن الكـــل يســـتفيــد ^_^ .. 



ملاحــظة : المـــوضوع لعــرض الصــور مـع الآراء فقــط .. ( وليــس للــردود .. + الـردود بــدون الصــور بتــنحذف ) .. 




وحيـــاكـن الله ^_^ 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## بنـــت الفلاسـي

يــتــني هديــهـ مــن التــاجرة العزيــزة علـى قلــبي Just 4 u


عبــارة عن كيكتين ... ( كيكة الاوريو ) + ( كيكة الدارك شوكليت ) ... الصـــراحهـ طعم ولا أروع ،، ربي يسلم لي يدينها ... سويتاتها رووووعهـ ... 


أخليــكن ويا الصـــور ،،

----------


## بنوتـــهـ

"


الفلآسيـه حآطه الموضوع عشآن تغآيضينـآ يعني  :12 (68):  >> مآحبج جآن طرشتي نصهآ صوبي  :12 (8): 
مآشآء الله عليهآ ذوؤؤوق  Just 4 u 
وربي يديم المحبــه 



وهذي كيكتي يآيتني هديه من التآجره الغآليه درب الولـه  :12 (55):

----------


## mischocolat

وهاي طلبيتي من الاخت 4YOU 
كنت طالبه منها لون معين وماقصرت الحلوه جزاها الله كل خير 



اسمحيلي حبيبتي تأخرت في تصوير الطلبيه

----------


## &هجير&

بنوتهـ انا بعد اخذت من درب الوله كيكه لبنتي رووووووووووووووووعه ولذيذه 


وهذي الصور

----------


## راقية بأخلاقي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 


اشتريت من التاجرة ( نوراسلام ) 


أطقم صلاة لبنوتي و بنات خالاتها 









وااااايد حلو شكله ..... و استانست عليه بنتي وااايد 

و صارت من تسمع الأذان و الا تشوفني أصلي 

تركض و تلبس لبس الصلاة مالها و تفرش سجادتها و تصلي 

>>>>>>>>>>> ربي يهديها و يجعلها من الذرية الصالحة آآآآمين 



ألف ألف شكر لج أختي نور اسلام 



وبصراحه هالتاجرة بالها وسيييييييييييييييييييييييع ^__^ و طيووووووبه حييييييييييييييييل


ربي يوفقج في تجارتج يا رب



وهذا رابط التاجرة :

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=118632[/QUOTE]

----------


## راقية بأخلاقي

و اشتريت من التاجرة شوق الإمارات 


القرص الدوار الرياضي للخصر 






عجيييييييييب للخصر ... خفيف و سهل و عملي جدا 


و هذا رابط التاجرة :


http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=114838



والله يوفقها في تجارتها ان شاء الله

----------


## *أم الميث والشيوخ*

خذيت من جذا تاجره في المنتدى ومنهن ام ايد الله يحفظها دخونها رووعه ومنه مزيل العرق همس الذكريات روووعه وبريحة الورد 

وخذيت من ام حمدان كريم الطبيب للشعر ب50 رهم بسس الحجم العود 

كيكه من حبيبتي وغاليتي درب الوله

----------


## Nsayem37173

خذت من التاجرة الحبوبة سيدة الورووود

الآي ماجييييييك

ووصلتني الطلبية بنفس اليوم اللي حددته

بارك الله فيها وفي تجارتها ^^





هذا رابط ملفها للي حابة تاخذ منها  :Smile: 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=103523

----------


## Nsayem37173

طلبيتي من التاجرة cherry1

عبارة عن لوح تعليمية

صدق الشغل رووووووووعة

ونظيف بمعنى الكلمة ما شاء الله










هذا رابط ملفها للي حابة تتواصل معاها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=82180

----------


## Nsayem37173

وهذه طلبيتي من أختي التاجرة العزيزة أم راشد

بصراحة طيبتها نااااااادرة بهالزمن فديتها

والطلبية كانت لربيعتي من خورفكان





وهذا رابط ملفها للي حابة تتعامل معاها ربي يبارك في تجارتها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=35157]

----------


## Nsayem37173

وهذه طلبيتي من التاجرة راقية بأخلاقي

12 يونيفورمات لخداماتنا

وبصراحة ذوق هالإنسانة ^^




وهذا رابط ملفها للي حابة تتعامل معاها ربي يبارك في تجارتها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=111638]

----------


## Nsayem37173

وهذه طلبيتي من التاجرة الحبوبة وااااايد درب الوله

وبصراحة ذوق هالإنسانة ^^


















وهذا رابط ملفها للي حابة تتعامل معاها ربي يبارك في تجارتها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=47013

----------


## Nsayem37173

طلبت من الغالية أنثى  :Smile: 

تصميم شهادة تقدير

وما شاء الله عليها شغلها رووووووعة وتعاملها أروووووووع




وهذا رابط ملفها ربي يحفظها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=90174

----------


## Nsayem37173

وهذه طلبيتي من التاجرة حلاوة الإيمان

ثلاث ميداليات حلوات وااااايد ع الطبيعة

وبصراحة ذوق هالإنسانة ^^







وهذا رابط ملفها للي حابة تتعامل معاها ربي يبارك في تجارتها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=113766

----------


## بسمة هدب

مرحبا الغاليات .. حبيت أشكر أختي بنوته على الجلابيه الرووعه .. تسلم يدج يا الغلااا 




والمانيكان المعروض عليه الجلابيه من أختي فلامينجو جزاها الله خير .....

----------


## uae13122

طبعا الكل يعرف التاجرة ((( درب الــــوله ))) ما شاء الله ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمان على شغلج النظيييييف والله الكل عجبه الكيكات طعمهااااااا رهيييييييييييب والذيذ ربي يوفقج غناتي 

وهذي الصور طلبيتي 



هذي الكيكه ما شاء الله طعمها وشكلها رهييييب وعيالي واااايــــد عجبيتهم 


كيكه الأيس كريم





وهذي الكيكه عزمت عليها أخواني وعيالهم وماااااا شاء الله الكل سأل من وين وكيف 

وهذي صورة الكيكه 






ما أقول غييييير ربي يوفقج غناتي وأسمع عنج أنج شيف الحلويـــــــــااااات المبدعه في الكيك والطعم

----------


## uae13122

طلبيتي من التاجرة  (( ســـيدة الورووووة ))

مـــــــــا شاء الله مــــــــــا شاء الله تبارك الرحمان تسلمين يــــااااا سيدة الوروووود 

الصراااحه المحشي طعمه لذيـــذ وخلطه الصلصه رهييييييييييييييييييبه ربي يوفقج غناتي 

والبسكويتات طعمها رهييييييييييييب ولذيذ تسلم أيدج وصدج صدج البسكوت الملون طعمه وااايد رووعه 




محشي ملفوف 






محشي ورق عنب




البسكوت 




رول الدجاج

----------


## الريح الرحالة

السلام عليكم انا اشتريت من اختي ام هزاع جلابية لونها فوشي والصراحة تعبتها وياي وايد لاني طلبت ابدل اللون وهي ما قصرت وياي خواتي بعد اشترو منها جلابتين صفرا ووردية وبعد بطلب جلابيتين ثانيات والله يوفقها يا رب

----------


## ايمان23

مراااااااااااااااحب.........

التصوير مو ذاك الزود... سمحولي.......

انا شريت هالجلابية الغاوية....... من عند بنوته الله يوفقها........ وفاللبس طلعت فلة...

----------


## ظبيانيه اصيلة

السلام عليكم

اشتريت من التاجره ::ملاك:: الله يوفقها باليتة شادوهات مات من كوستال سنتس costal scents

ماركة معروفه ومشهورة خاصه على اليوتيوب. وما شاء الله طلعت اكثر من رووووعه وألوانها قويه وثابتة.

وهذي صور لها





وهذا رابط التاجره
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=67091

----------


## جرح صامت

انا تعاملت مع تاجرات وايدات وكلهم حبوبات وطيبات والله يوفقهم ويرزقهم وصورت الكم آ خر طلبياتلي 

اولا الفوطه من عند صاحبة السياده طيبه وحبوبه وتدخل القلب واشكرها من كل قلبي طبعا انا طلبت 3 فوط بس صورة وحده




ثانيا:طلبت نظاره من عند الاخت حلاوة الايمان وهي صدق حلاوه وااااااااااااااايد طيبه وكريمه وتعبتها معاي لاني طلبت ورجعت الطلبيه ومع ذلك ما قصرت ورجعت طلبت مره ثانيه




ثالثا:طلبت اغراض حق اختي من عند احلى ملك
حبوبه واشكرها

----------


## بنوتـــهـ

هـذي كـآكـآآوآت . . 
وصلتنـي من ألاخت [ دلوعة الموت ] . .!!

كانت عباره عن هديه
ولكن إن شاء الله بطلب منها مره ثانيه . .!!





طعمهـآآآآ رووؤعـه ..!


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nsayem37173

وهذه طلبيتي من التاجرة الحبوبة وااااايد درب الوله

وبصراحة ذوق هالإنسانة ^^





الاولى من فوق كله ورد طبيعي)




الثانيه:
(مترووسه كرز وفراوله طابقين)




الثالثه(شكل قلب,,مترووسه فراوله)




وهذا رابط ملفها للي حابة تتعامل معاها ربي يبارك في تجارتها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=47013

----------


## ^حلـى قلبـي^

السلام عليكم  :Smile: 

هذه طلبيتي عبايه من التاجره نمبر ون

عبايه الايد الاستريج حلوه وعمليه  :Smile: 

 


هذا ملف التاجره الله يوفقها ..

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=54801

----------


## راقية بأخلاقي

السلام عليكم 


طلبيتي من التاجرة جرح صامت 


بجامتين لبنوتي الحلوة 










و ما شاء الله ... النوعية و الكواليتي ممتازة 

حبيتهم وايد ^__^

التاجرة كريمة و طيبة و حبوبة 

الله يوفقها ان شاء الله في تجارتها 


وهذا رابط التاجرة :


http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=124636

----------


## راقية بأخلاقي

وطلبيتي من التاجرة نجمة متألقة 


بجايم لكتاكيتي :




على فكرة صورتهم بعد ما انلبسوا كذا مرة و انغسلوا 
لاحظوا الألوان و الصور اشلون ثابته و حلوة >>> مع ان التصوير ظالمهم 




واهني ولدي يستعرض فيها ^__^
طبعا أخذت نفسها لأخوه الصغير 



خخخخخ وهذه بيجامة ثانية اخذتها للصغير 
طبعا امبينه الفرحه عليه ...خخخخ
كنت بصورها أوضح بس ما خلاني ما شاء الله عليه 



التاجرة نجمة متألقة خبرتني انهم غسيل وكد ومد 
والصور ما تخترب بعد الغسيل ولا الألوان 
وفعلا طلع كلامها عدل 


ما شاء الله عليها عند كلمتها و بالها وسيع ماشاء الله عليها ^__^

وهذا رابطها : 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=93172


الله يوفقها ان شاء الله في تجارتها

----------


## شماني العوامر

السلا م عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

انا اشتريت من التاجرة وميض الجنه بصراحه هيه انسانه قمة فالذوق .. و تعاملهاا رووعه مع زباينهااا.. و منتجاتها رهيبه ..

اخليكم الحين مع الصور 

[IMG][/IMG]

سكراب لتدفئة الاظافر روعه حسيتهه يقوي الاظافر 

[IMG][/IMG]

و هذا كريم للاظافر و اليد بعد حلووو

الحمد الله الحين اظافري قوت عن قبل بوايد حتى الكل استغرب انه اظفوري بدت تظهر خخخ لاني كنت اكلهم ..

الله يوفقج حبيبتي ..

----------


## شـوق دبــي

السلام عليكم...

انا تعاملت مع تاجرات وايدات وكلهم حبوبات وطيبات والله يوفقهم ويرزقهم وصورت الكم آ خر طلبياتلي 
وكان تعاملي مع التجاره فووفوو( خذت دخون الاميره)

اولا قبل ماتكلم عن الدخون تعاملهاا كان راااقي وذوق والدخووون ماعليه كلام والسموحه ع الاطاله





وهـــذا راابطهااا

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=579257

----------


## راقية بأخلاقي

السلام عليكم 


طلبيتي من التاجرة ( أحلى ملك ) :


من منتجات لونا - من منتجات حراز - عازل التواليت - شامبو ميتال الأندونيسي 



ما شاء الله عليها ... إنسانه خلق و طيبة و حسن معاملة 

ان عرفتيها حبيتيها 

وكانت جدا ذووووق معاي و كريمة بالهدايا الحلوة 

و هذا رابطها : 


http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=122128

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله يا أحلى ملك 
وأسعدني و شرفني التعامل معاج

----------


## راقية بأخلاقي

طلبيتي من التاجرة ( ام عفـراء ) مجموعه من الاطواق و ربطات الشعر والشباصات والقباضات 


هذا رابطها الشخصي :

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=129813

صورت جزء من الطلبية 
و الباقي ما صورتهم لأني طرشتهم هدايا لبنات خواتي 







ما شاء الله عليها شغلها حلو و نظيف و متقن 
وفوق هذا خـــلق و لســــان عســــل و حســـــن معاملة 
و اللي أطلبه منها تسويه بالضبط بنفس اللون و الشكل اللي طلبته 
وفوق كل هذا ما قصرت معاي بالهدايا الغاوية ... من كثر ما أطلب منها ^__^



الله يوفقج يا ام عفــراء و يوسع رزقج

----------


## راقية بأخلاقي

طلبيتي من التاجرة الفراشة2020



التاجرة حبوبة و بشوشة و كريمة و الطلبية وصلت بأسرع مما توقعت ما شاء الله عليها 
و غير طلبيتي ما قصرت أهدتني هدايا حلوة 


و هذا رابط التاجرة الفراشة2020 :
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=91484


ربي يوفقج ان شاء الله و يوسع رزقج

----------


## نبر ون

طلبيتي من التاجره شيخووووه


خذت من عندها نعول

هذا اللي باللون الأسود





وهذا البني





واااايد عيبووووني ابصراحه

واللي تبا تطلب منها هذا رابطها الشخصي  :Smile: 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=39196

----------


## إيمان العلي

هذي الشنطة خذيتها من التاجرة أم عفراء الله يوفقها إن شاء الله

----------


## »أُمْـےشَمے«

*+ هـلآ الغــاليـات +*  
** طلبــيتي من ( أم غلا 88 ) اللـه يحفظــها و الحـين الطـلبية الثـانية بتـوصلني عن قريب (( إنشـاء اللـه ))*

*الصـورة في الرابط*

----------


## رهف المشاعر

اشتريت عدة اشياء من كذاا تاجرة

عندي الحين هالصورتين ..~


من &ام عبد الله& 

رقه في التعامل ..~
كريم الزنجبيل والفلفل للكرش خخ








وشريت من التاجره الحبوبه .. 07 أم حارب 20
مشكل الماسكات .. والحين طالبه المساك الاحمر ..~



اثنينهم راقيات الصراحه .. 

✿ سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم ✿

----------


## rose_dxb

السلام عليكم 

اشتريت مشط البف من ام سهييل فدييتها تعامل ولا احلى  :Smile:  و فووق هذا ااتابع الطلبيات و تسال و تنشد اذا وصلت ولا لا 

الله يعطييها العافيه 


هذا رابط الموضوووع 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=597537


فيه قطعه ناقصه ههههه ما اعرف منوو شلها عني 




و السموحه ع التاخيير

----------


## Nsayem37173

طلبيتي من التاجرة اناناسة





التاجرة حبوووووووووووبة وااااااااااايد ما شاء الله عليها

واللي بتتعامل معاها ما بتندم أبدا ^ـــــــ^

و هذا رابطها للي حابة تطلب منها:

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=6923

ربي يوفقها إن شاء الله و يوسع رزقها

----------


## Nsayem37173

طلبيتي من أختي التاجرة فلونة
كنت ماخذتنها هدية لوحدة
وهذه رسالة العضوة عن القطع



> اشحالج الغلا والسموحة ع التاخير بس توها واصلتني الهدية البارحة ووااااااااايد حلوة مشكوووووووورة فديتج والشكر موصول لعزيزتي فلونه ماشاء الله قطع غاوية 
> ربي يسعدج الغلا ويوفقج في حياة وفي جميع المجالات 
> وتشكرااااااااااتي حبوبة نوووووسه 
> صورة للهدية




وهذا رابط ملفها للي حابة تطلب منها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=163

----------


## um sheikha

خذت هذا الطقم من ملكة الليل غاليري + جلابيات دانتيل للولاده 



 كان تعاملها قمه في الذوق والأخلاق وتعاملها ولا أروع وتشرفت بمعرفتها والتعامل معاها
الله يوفقها أن شاء الله .
وهذا رابط مواضيعها

 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=242





تعاملت بعد مع الأخت Graphic Designer
وسوتلي شرايط بأسم بناتي رولين وهذا شغلها إلي يشبه شغلي والسموحه ما صورت الشرايط إلي تخصني ..
ما شاء الله عليها قمه في الذوق والأخلاق وتعاملها ولا أروع وتشرفت بمعرفتها والتعامل معاها ..الله يوفقها أن شاء الله 



هذا رابط موضوعها 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=500421





وبعد تعاملت مع الأخت أم_ سواف 
وبعد هي ما تخير عن الأخوات إلي تعاملت معاهن في الذوق والأخلاق وتشرفت بمعرفتها 
الله يوفقها أن شاء الله 
وخذت من عندها حامل الموبايل هذا.. الصراحه أستعملته وهو مفيد والمكان مرتب في نفس الوقت. 



أضغطي على أسم التاجره 
أم_سواف






وبعد تعاملت مع الأخت العروسة 2006 
وخذت من عندها أجار الليمون البصل الطماط والصراحه كان الأجار رهييييب وخاصه أجار الطماط 
وبعد هي ما تخير عن الأخوات إلي تعاملت معاهن في الذوق والأخلاق وتشرفت بمعرفتها 
الله يوفقها أن شاء الله



أضغطي على أسم التاجره .
العروسة 2006

----------


## قلب الإمارات~

السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته 

انا اتعاملت مع ثلوج الصيف ولاصراحه شغلها حلو الله يعطيها العافيه .. 

وهاي طلبيتي ...






شاكره لها تعاملها اللطيف ...

----------


## قلب الإمارات~

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..

حبيت انزل مشترياتي .. من عند وميض الجنه ...
اخذت منها هااااااي الكريمات وبعض الارواج والكريمات من منتجات افون ..







الصراااااحه اشيااء حلوه ورخيصه ودايما يكون عندهم خصومات ع الشي ...

شاكره لها تعاملها الطيب والحلو ... ^^

----------


## Nsayem37173

طلبيتي هالمرة من الراقية والذووووووووووق

مريوم 11

فديتها هالإنسانة صدق حبوبة وأكلها لذيييييذ ونظيف وروووووووعة

عيني عليها باردة ،، وربي يديم المحبة ع طول ما بيننا

طلبيتي عبارة عن بسكويتات منوعة للعيد

وهذه صورة الطلبية



وهذا رابط ملفها للي حابة تطلب من عندها ^^

وع ضمانتي ما راح تندموووووون بالمرة

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=58258

----------


## mischocolat

السلام عليكم 
شوفوا طلبيتي من الحلوه IT-2008 



علبتين سح لذيذ وحلو ونظيف ....روعه ويا القهوه ساعة العصاري 

وطبعا كالعاده الحلوه ماتروم اطرشلي الطلبيه بدون هديه حلوه مثلها حق مريومه الصغيره 
فستان حلو وحلاوه 

تسلمين لي حبيبتي وماقصرتي

----------


## AL WAFA

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كل عام وأنتم بخير

حبيت أراويكم طلبيتي من التاجرة جرح صامت الصراحة إنسانة ذوق وتعاملها راقي

خذت منها بجامتين بس الصراحة روعة ...


وطرشت لي بعد معاهم هدية حبيت أشكرج على الهدية وهي عبارة عن قطعة قماش :



تسلمين الغلا وما تقصرين

----------


## 3ashgt_zayed

انا طالبه من الاخت 3athaB

انا نزلت موضوع ولكن غلقوه 




> طقم العضوه عاشـــقة زايـــد ،، صديقـــه عزيزه وغاليــــه ،،
> 
> ومن أرووووع القلوب اللي عرفتها في حياتي
> 
> سوت عندي هالطقم حق ولادة بكرها ،،، ربي يحفظه لها يا رب، فديــــــت قلبــــــه وروحه وعمره 
> 
> وهذا رابط موضوعها 
> 
> http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=593446
> ...

----------


## 3ashgt_zayed

* ورق عنب صدقج رووووعه شويه عليه* 





*بصراحه من غير مجامله الاي بتتعامل معاج ما بتندم* 


*لذيذ وحامض وشغل نظيف ما عليه كلام* 


**


*ومشكوره على البسكوت* 





**



*والبسكوت عباره عن بسكوت معا فستق بس بطريقه رررررووووووعه* 


*اول مره اكل بهل طعم والاي*
*بتتعامل معاها على ضمانتي ما بتندم*


**


*في مجال بسكوت حق الجمعه* 
*200 حبه* 
**


*كل 100 حبه بروحها* 
فا طلبت مره ثانيه 

*ورجعتي طرشتي لي نوع ثانيه وبعد عجبني* 

*انتي مبدعه ماشاء الله عليج ليش ما تعرضيني الاي تسوينه* 

*انا متاكده الاي بتطلب منج مره بترجع مثلي تطلب* 

*لان شغلج نظيف واااايد* 
*وتسلم ايدج* 

*وبعد اسعارج حلوه وتناسب الجميع* 

*والله يوفقج* 

*وانا بعرض الصور* 

*وانتم احكموا*







وهذا موضوعها 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=592037

----------


## 3ashgt_zayed

*جد الاي بتتعامل معاج ما بتندم*  

** 

 

 

 

*هذي مقارنه سفن اب الكبير مش العادي ولا الصغير* 

 

*انتم تشوفون الشكل لو تشمون الريحه شو بتسون*

----------


## 3ashgt_zayed

** 
** 
** 
*كاب كيك رووووووووعه* 
** 
*الحلا الكريمه اول مره اطعمها* 
** 
** 
** 
 
 
 
 
 
*الكل الاي طعمه سويت مقلب قلت احنا سوينها*  
 

*صوره جماعيه*  
 
 
::: حلويــــــــــــــــات SWEET BOX ....... لدى Just 4 u وللتميز عنوان :::

----------


## 3ashgt_zayed

وطلبي للمره الثانيه 
*بخصوص راي لانه شهادتي فيها مجروحه*
*لانه لو ما عجبني منها المره الاولى كان* 
*ما طلبة منها مره ثانيه*
*وبصراحه بخصوص المعجنات رووووووووووعه ما عليها كلام* 
*وحتى الكيكات الاي اول مره اطلبه* 
*ما عندي غير اقول لها تسلم ايدجها* 
*بس بخصوص الكاب كيك عجبني الشوكلات اكثر عن الفانيلا*
**
**
**
*الكيك الاي ما عليهن تعليق* 
*يم يم* 
**
**
**
*المعجنات روووووووعه* 
*طبعاً رتبيتهم في صحوني لزوم الضيافه* 
**
**
*سنيبون*
**
*بعد روووووعه*
**
*بيتزا روووووووووعه* 
**

----------


## الدلـــع

السلام عليكم ورحمة ه وبركاته ....

انا طلبيتي توزيعات طلبتها من الغاليه IT-2008 
وهذا اولتعامل لي وياها وانشالله مايكون الاخيرماشاء الله عليها انسانه قمه في الذووق والاحترام
وطرشتلي الطلبيه ومعاها عينات دخون وعود وعطر فراش وشباصه هديه ..... 
[IMG][/IMG]

وتسلمين يالغاليه وبيض الله ويهج وهذا اللي لقيتهم من التوزيعات مابقا شي وقلت لازم اصورهم واشكرج ..... ^_^

----------


## نور السحاب

خذت من عند ام عبيد وحميد قطع ليوم الاتحاد ولا وقدرة افصلهن من زحمة العيد وخذت لبس للخدم وعطتني هديه حلوه وجزاها الله خير

----------


## جرح صامت

مرحبا
اشتريت من عند التاجره فقيره الطيبه والحبوبه 
اكياس الضغط




وخذت من عند حلاوة الايمان جوتي حق بنتي

----------


## aynawiah

هلا حبيباااتي ..

انا طلبت من فديتها IT 2008 توزيعااات حق اختي وما شاء الله عليها ما قصرت سوتهن لي وكانن روعة وريحة الدخون اتسد ما شاء الله ..



وانا قبل طالبة منها عطر لمسة حنااان ومن العود الغاوي والصراااحة بعد ما عليهن كلام وشكلي بطلب منها مره ثانية لأن الي عندي قريب بيخلصن ^__^

الله يوفقها ان شاء الله في تجارتها ويسسر لها ان شاء الله ..


حياااكن الله ^_^

----------


## Nsayem37173

أنا خذت 4 أرقام إتصالات من التاجرة الذوق

يحراية

3 أرقام هديتهم لربيعاتي وواحد لي ^____^



ما شااااااء الله عليها سرعة في التواصل وعند كلمتها

هذا رابط للي حابة تتواصل معاها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=26773

----------


## اسيرة الاعراس

عاد هاي الاغراض من ام زايد فديتهااا





و هااايي الصور









و جزاج الله خير و ما تقصرييييييييين ^^

----------


## شـوق دبــي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

انا اشتريت من التاجـــره ((المــــها))

خذت دخون غرشوب ودخون خصووصي ومشاء الله عليها ماقصرت عطتني هديه عطرر...

وتعاااملهااا راقي جداااا ...والسمووووحه منكن.... ^_*


 


وهذااا رابطهااااااااا

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=578793


الله يوووفقكم يميع...

----------


## uae13122

أشتريت عند التاجرة ملاك الرووووح سويتات لضيوفي في العيد الصراااحه خطييييييييييرة السويتات في الشكل والطعم لذيذة 



طلبت 100 علبه سويت فديتها ما قصرت طرشت كب كيك هدية ((( علم الإمارات ))) ربي يوفقج غناتي 


وهذي الصور 




الصراااحه السويت يم يم يم لذيذ بطبقاته الحلوه 









واليوم وصلتي منها كب كيك هدية الصراحه أحرجتني فديتها والله ما قصرت عيالي أستانسوا طعمها ماااا ينوصف خطيرة ولذيذة بالشكل والطعم تسلم أيدج الغالية 





وهذا رابط التاجرة ربي يوفقج غناتي 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=420181

----------


## ام نصورري

انا سويت توزيعات حق بنوتي من عند التاجرة IT2008
تعاملها رووووووووووووعه وغير شغلها ايخبل حتي الكل سالني من سوالج هالتوزيعات الحلوه
التوريعات طبعن كانن متنوعه دخون وشموع ولوشنات ولاوه فواله السله من عندي طبعن لو هيه بتكون مزينتها احسن عني


وهذا عينات دخون ولبسه للبنوته هديه من عندها

الله يوففها في تجارتها ان شاء الله
وهذا رابط موضوعها طلبن توزيعات من عندها والله ما بتندمنhttp://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=527161

----------


## نانا الحيرانة

انا اشتريت من التاجره الموز طقمين شراشف وحشوه باللون الاحمر والابيض والاسود ووايد حلوين والقماش روعه ومثل الصوره بالضبط اشكرها وااايد

هاي صورة المفرش
[IMG][/IMG]

وهذا رابط موضوعها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=613390

وبعد اشتريت من التاجره نوراسلام طقم صلاه لبنتي وااايد حلو يتضمن مسواك ومسبحه وكتاب تعليم الوضوء وسجادة صلاه وملابس صلاه كلهم بشنطه حلوه وبعد ملابس صلاه لي وااايداشكرها كثيييير 


هاي صورة الطقم
[IMG][/IMG]

وهذا رابطها
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=537741

----------


## عسل مر

:Salam Allah:  
اخر مشترياتي من ام حامد من العين
عطور ولا اروع صار عندنا ادمان بالبيت عليهن 
صدق روعه وتسلم يمناها 
وماقصرت عليه بالعينات كميات ماشاء الله عليها
تاجرة خلوقة وكريمة 
الله يبارك لها بتجارتها ويحفظ لها عيالها وأمها يارب 


 





 



والعطور كلهن روووعه والله بانهن خبال يكفي انه ريلي مدمن عطر عزام 



 

اللي بتجرب شغلها والتعامل معاها مستحيل تندم

----------


## Nsayem37173

هاي طلبيتي من الراقية والذوق والغنية عن التعريف 

ورودة دبي

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=21325

خذت عنها ماكينة عين الجمل لأختي الغالية

قمر زمان

وهذه تجربتها بعين الجمل




> كيف الحال اختى نسايم
> 
> عساج بخير ان شاء الله
> 
> اسفه يالغلا مقصره معاج لالا عاد دقيت ولا طرشت مسجات
> 
> لانى اخاف تكونى مشغوله
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## جرح صامت

أنا طلبت من عند الاخت التاجره روح بلا روح وشريكتها sara311 ربي يوفقهم قمة الذوق والمعامله الطيبه


وع فكره الفساتين احلا من الصور بوايد رووووووووووووووعه ما شالله
والحين رديت اطلب من عندهم طلبيه ثانيه

----------


## Nsayem37173

وهذه طلبيتي من التاجرة الحبوبة وااااايد درب الوله

وبصراحة ذوق هالإنسانة ^^





وهذا رابط ملفها للي حابة تتعامل معاها ربي يبارك في تجارتها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=47013

----------


## عيناويه ماتهاب

مرحبا خاواتيه انا اشتريت من عند التاجره دلوعه2008 طقم فوط فيا الروب وباقه ورد لريلي واسمحيلي فديتج انا من زمان ماخذه الهديه وماقدرت قبل احط الصور والحين بحط كل الصور اللي عندي


















والسموحه فديتج لانيه ما حطيت الموضوع قبل

----------


## Nsayem37173

طلبية أختي الغالية من التاجرة الحبوبة والذوق

ام مطور

***ابجورة ستار ماستر الرومانسية المطورة 3&1***

رابط الموضوع













رابط ملف التاجرة

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=30370

----------


## Nsayem37173

طلبية أختي الغالية من التاجرة الحبوبة والذوق

دلوعه الموت

™®«۩۩« لـعــاشقــات الشــوكــولاه ،،، أروع الــكــكــاوات الـــنـــادرة »۩۩»®™











رابط ملف التاجرة

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=95769

----------


## نسيم المطلعيه

*طلبيتي من ملكة الحلويات ندى الملا ..* 

* كيكه بالوان حلوه و طعم احلى .. الصور تتكلم عن نفسها ..* 


**



**




**



*نسيت اصورها عقب ماقطعناها عشان تشوفون لونها المميز ...*


*مشكوووووووره يادرب الوله وماقصرتي الغلا ...*

----------


## حرم زوجي

انا اشتريت اكسسوارات لشعري من عند التاجره عشق القلوب..

بصرااحه قمه فالروعه وتعاملها راقي وحلو..ربي يعطيها الف عافيه وماقصرت..

واكسسواراتها خبلت ربيعاتي كلهن..
ربي يرزقها من حلاله ويوفقها..







 :Big Grin: عاد اسمحولي ماحصلت راس عروسه ولا حد من اليهال البسهم التاج عسب يبين اوضح..
هذا تاج للشعر من المخمل..واايد رووعه شكله ع اللبس..



علقتهم على خلقه قطن عسب اراويكم كيف تلزق..

هذا مال اكسسوارات الشعر من ورى..فيه جك جك عسب يلزق عدل فالشعر..

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=596572
هذا رابط موضوعها..


طبعا سبق وتعاملت مع وايد تاجرات بس للاسف مالحقت ع الموضوع من قبل عسب اعرض صور..
وهذي آخر طلبيتي من عند اختي الغاليه عشق القلوب..
ووصلتني بعد ماطلبتها بيوم..

----------


## Nsayem37173

هذه طلبيتي من أختي التاجرة والحبوبة
ربع كيلو عود طبيعي
العين الدامعة

كنت ماخذتنه هدية لربيعتي

هاي أول ما وصلت لربيعتي


وها العود وكانت محطية معاه تسترات عود معطر


وهذا رابط ملفها للي حابة تطلب منها
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=4989

----------


## عشق القلوب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أنا طلبت من التاجرة الحبوبة لمعة خرز حلويات ووصلتني خلال يومين بس..



طبعا عيالي ما شاء الله عليهم ما صدقوا فانجبرت اعطيهم كم حبة قبل ما اصور قبل لا ينفجر راسي...

وهذا رابط موضوعها للي حابة تطلب...
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=625513

----------


## سيدة الوروود

انا طلبت من الغالية بنكووشة كب كيك لمدرسة ولدي حمدان

وبصراحه اليهال تخبلوا عليه وقالوا له خل امك اتيب لنا مره ثانيه... يحليلهم والله

بس والله صدق الطعم والريحه خبااااااااااااال

وللاسف كنت مستعيله وصورت بالبلاك بيري والتصوير مظلم وما معطيه حقه

والانسانه هذي قمة في الذوق وشهادتي فيها مجروحه  :Smile: 





تفضلوا رابط الكب كيك.. شوفوا الفرق بين تصويري وتصويرها خخخخ

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=624475

----------


## سيدة الوروود

وطلبت من التاجرة درب الوله الدكتوره ندى الملا.. احلى كيك بالايس كريم.. 

ومن اليوع اللي فيني صورته بالفلاش وع السريع

الانسانه هذي كلها ذووووووووووووووق.. وانا وايد ترددت اني اطلب منها لاني كنت اخاف تفهمني غلط وانا تجارتي بالحلويات.. بس والله العظيم حبيتها من تعاملها الراقي

فديتج ندوي اسمحي لي التصوير مو معطيه حقه.. بس والله الكيك قضينا عليها ولذييييييييييذ ولي تعامل ثاني معاج

وهذا رابط لملفها الشخصي

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=47013

----------


## نواعم العشاق

وهاي طلبيتي وصلتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت اليوم من الاخت التاجرة فكرة 
كلها طيبة وذوق







ودكتور نصحني استخدمه للوالده باستمرار و استانست عليه أنا بعد 

و هذا رابط التاجرة :

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=40005

----------


## لمعة خرز

الغالية بنت الفلاسي ليش حذفتي ردي انا اشتريت توقيع من عند التاجرة برق لمع وتوقيعي موجود؟؟؟كيف ما حطيت صورة؟

يالله بحطه مرة ثانية

انا اتعاملت مع التاجرة برق لمع وسوت لي هالتوقيع الروعه ربي يبارك فيها ما قصرت ^_^ وسعرهاا روووعه 7 دراهم........... وحبيت اشكرها لانني تعبتها وياي هههههه غيرت الصور فوق 3 مرات بس كانت في قمة الاحترام في التعامل ...ما شاء الله عليها 

ها هو التوقيع


وهذا رابط موضوعها 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=626743

----------


## مراااام

وصلت لي طلبيتي من ام رشودي شيلة صلاه بالاكمام شرات مسلسل قلوب للايجار هبة الدري تلبسها 
حلوة ومرتبة وساترة جدا وبرد اطلب لخواتي ولفافات الكيرلي استخدمتهم صراحه صناعة عجيبة 

متجر ام رشوودي




وطلبت من ام غلا كاتو شوكليت الالمانية اموت عليه 

اشكركم واشكر ذوقكم العالي في التعامل مع الزباين

----------


## سامرية الليل

شريت لاب توب من محل (موج للكومبيوتر ) الموجود في المنتدى

هاللاب توب شفته بمكان ثاني بسعر غالي بس عندهم لقيته بسعر حلو وارخص.. 

اللاب توب ماركة acer .. حجمه صغير شوي.. بس فيه كل المواصفات الحلوة

واحلى شي فيه انه بطاريته تشتغل لمدة 8 ساعات كاملة ^__^ بدون ما يبند اللاب توب.. يعني ينفع للجامعة وللسفر وللرحلات بعد

وهاي صورته



واشكرهم على سرعة التوصيل وعلى التعامل الراقي جدا.. وعلى مجانية التوصيل بعد ^__^

----------


## نووور دبي

انا شريت هالفلاشات من التاجره الذوق(المصارعه) واشكرها كل الشكر على تعاملها الراقي وخذت من عندها بعد الاستكر السحري:

----------


## kalpoka

انا اشتريت من التاجره عوشهـ مكينة الاظافر
وااااااايد زينه المكينه و رخيصه الصراحه تستاهل اكثر من 30 و التاجره تعاملها واااااااايد محترم و وايد طيوبه الله يوفقها و هاي صورة منتجها من عندها الصوره خخخخخخخخ



انصحكم تاخذون المكينه..

----------


## أم الكباتن

طلبيه من الأخت فكره بارك الله فيها

الشرشف الحراري اللي يدفي وينعش في هذا البرد


ومعاه الهديه العود

يزاها الله الف خير
وهذا رابطها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=40005
















وهذا الأجار اللي يجنن وصرت ما أقدر استغنى عنه ابدا وقبل ما يخلص اطلب غيره

----------


## fikraa

[CENTER]السلام عليكم 

من زمان واصله الطلبية عندي من الاخت ام الكباتن
لكن انشغلت وما حطيت الصور

واليوم قلت بقوم وبنزل الصور

خلطه مربي الفراعنه كنت طالبتنها حق ولد دكتورة ودكتور وووووووووووايد ضعيف عمره 8 سنوات فطلبت الدكتوره صديقتي اطلب لها 
وما شاء الله بان عليه تغير حاله الى الاحسن
وصارو كلهم ياكلون منه حتي الكبار لان طعمه يمممممممممممممممممممممممممم 
حتي انا حبيته



وطلبيه الثانيه
كريم وريحته وايد حلوة
وينعم 



والحين بطلب منها خلطة الفراعنه حق صديقاتي حدود 4طلبيات

بالتوفيق الغاليه

والجودة موجوده عندج وخاصه انه شغل بيت ونظيف 



وهذه الصورة الجماعيه


وهذا الرابط مواضيعها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=70618

----------


## al7o0o0r

السلام عليكم خواتــي..

اليوم وصلتني طلبيتي من التاجره دلوعه الموت..

كانت طلبيه بسيـــطه كتجربه بس..و ما شاء الله سرعه فالتوصيل و الككاو وصلني بارد مثل ما قالت..

و هذي الكيس أول ما وصلتني..



و هذي الككاوات اللذيـــذه..و الطعم جناااان ما شاء الله..



و ان شاء الله يكون بينا تعامل ثاني والله يوفقج في تجارتج و يرزقج.. =)

وهذا رابط ملفها الشخصي إذا حبيتو تطلبون منها..

دلوعه الموت

----------


## أحلى حبوبة

من زماااااااااان ماتشريت من المنتدى لأني كنت مشغولة بالشغل و العايلة 

واكيد من فكرت ارد اطلب خذيت اهم شي اللي هو القباضات 

ومنوو ماشاء الله عليها قباضاتها رووعة و تثبت و فوق هذا صغار و حلويييين ^^ 

وهاي صورة الطلبية



من الاخت (( ثلوج الصيف)) 


وهذا رابط الملف
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=93916

تسلمين الغالية و التعامل ولا اروع 

الله يحفظكن كلكن خواتي ^^

----------


## al7o0o0r

مررررررحبا مره ثانيه خواتي..هالأيام وايد طلبت من المنتدى ^____^

و هذي آخر الأغراض اللي وصلتني..

مشقر شفاف من التاجرة مريم الشحي..بصراااااحه عجيييييييب ما توقعته يخفي الشعره ما شاء الله..
صدق اللي قال(( التجربه خير برهان :Big Grin:  ))

 

وهذا رابط ملفها إذا حبيتو تطلبون منها..

مريم الشحي
=========================================

و ثاني طلبيه من التاجرة سارونه 85

طلبت 5 أنواع من الديودورانت..واااايد مرتاحه من استخدمته و ريحته حلــوه..

 

واحد خذوووووووه عني  :12 (2): 

وهذا رابط ملفها إذا حبيتو تطلبون منها..

سارونه 85
=========================================

و آخر طلبيه كانت 3 أنواع من الأجارات اللذييييذه..طلبت أجار الهمباء لذييييذ و اللومي و البصل العربي طعمه فظييييييع..

هذي الطلبيه اول ما وصلتني..

 

وهذي الأجارات اللذيييييذه..

 

وهذا رابط ملفها إذا حبيتو تطلبون منها..

fikraa


و بس..و تسلمووون خواتي التاجرات على سرعة التوصيل و الأسلوب الراقي و التعامل الطيب..

----------


## Nsayem37173

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

من زمان واصله الطلبية عندي من أختي الغالية

أم_سواف

لكن الشغالة مخلتنها عندها وناسية تخبرني
لأنها هي اللي ترد ع المندوبين وتستلم منهم

فديتها والله هالانسانة ذووق وأخلاق واحترام

للأمانة الطلبية وصلتني مدفوعة القيمة (أحرجتني بحركتها)

صينية السياره ..و استخداماتها العديده ..

وعقب ما عيبتني قلت بطلب منها 5 حبات لأخواني









صدق هدية حلوة ومميزة لأخوج أو ريلج أو حتى أبوج  :Smile: 

رابط ملفها للي حابة تاخذ من عندها ^^
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=78396]

----------


## ام علي725

_السلام عليكم 
حبيت اشارك بالموضوع و ببدأ بأول تاجره اشتريت من عندها 

العروسة 2006 
دخون سمره 
الريحه رووووووووووعه
و ان شاء الله احصل كميه زينه لاني حابه اشتريها حق الصوغه 



و الشيء الثاني 
شبة كوكو شانيل 
و طبعا الريحه و لا اروع



التاجره 
الفراشة 2020
لازالة الشعر مريحه و سريعه 



و الحين دور ورودة دبي و اسعدني جدا تعاملي معاها 
و اول شيء اشتريته طقم الدلال مع طقم الاستكانات و بصراحه هذا اول طقم اشتريه لنفسي من اتزوجت
و الطقم روووووووووووعه و كل اللي شافوه اتخبلوا عليه و من ضمنهم انا



و هذيل الدلال 



و هذيل الاستكانات



و هذا الترولي طلبته لاختي و بصراحه على الطبيعه وااااااااااااايد حلو 
بس لازم اتحطينه في مكان ليتاته صفر لانه الليتات البيض يشوهون منظره 



و اشتريت بعد كافي فريرو من دلوعة الموت بس ما عندي صورته 

و في الاخير الله يوفق الجميع_

----------


## احلى اثنين

:Salam Allah: 
اول طلبيه كانت دخون وعود ومناكير وعطور فراشات من التاجره الفراشه2020

ثاني طلبيه كانت لبسه حلوه من التاجره tOfee

واخر طلبيه كانت جلابيات كشخه من التاجره بنوته 

وسلامتكم وسمحولي عل الصور اول مره احمل يبالي لين اتعود هههههه

----------


## رذاذ الأمل

طلبيتي ما قبل الأخير كانت من عند التا جره 

fikraa


نوعين من الأجارات اللذيذه أجار همبا وبعد أجار همبا بس مهروس كل واحد أحلى من الثاني لأني حامل فمتوحمه علىالاجار وطلع نفس ما كنت أريد وأحسن وأجارها ما عليه كلام كل ما يخلص بطلب منها إن شاء الله 

صور الاجار في أقل من أسبوع شوفوا شوا صار على الاجار 




وطلبيتي الثانيه كانت من عند التاجره
 برقع لمع

توقيعين كل واحد أحلى من الثاني

----------


## كوين فاشن

*مرحبــآآآ*


*انا اشتريت عيــن الجمـل يم يم يمييييي*


*من التاجره : @ام فـزاع@*

*وهذا رابط ملفهـآ ..*

*http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=110223*

*الصراحه ديزاين وتغليف وشغل رااااااااااقــي بكل معنى الكلمــه ... ^^*

*والاحلا طعم عين الجمــل لذيييييييييييييذ وهشششش ويذوووووب فــ الحلللللللللج مثل* 

*ما قالتلنآ ^___^*


*اخليكم مع الصووور ...*

----------


## ام مطور

هلا خووووووووووووواتي انا طلبت من التاجرة الغالية جرح صامت 

بناطلين استرايش ابصراحة طلعن حلوووووووات باللبس

هذي صورتهن



هذا رابط التاجرة 

جرح صامت

----------


## { هتان .. !

*
.
\
.
،
مساء الخير..
.
أنا أخذت من عند الأخت \ أم مايا..
ملفها الشخصي
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=122653
.


منظم الشنطه.. لي ولاخواتي..
هذا اللي عندي والباقي خلاص وزعته ع خواتي..
وجدا عملي ومفيد..الله يجزاها الخير..
.
،

.
\
.
*

----------


## { هتان .. !

*
.
\
.
،

.
وأخذت من الأخت \ أم حمدان..
.

.
عود معطر.. الشيخ، وميثه. و النفيس..
و البف.
و الرولات 
،

.
\
.
*

----------


## Nsayem37173

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هاي طلبيتي من العزيزة والغالية ع قلبي
كنت طالبة منها 20 برقع صغير بغيته بتفنن فيه بتغليف هدية تراثية  :Big Grin: 

كعبية

فديتها والله هالانسانة ذووق وأخلاق واحترام
ربي يسهل عليها دراستها وبإذن الله تتخرج وتاخذ الشهادة العوووودة

للأمانة الطلبية وصلتني مدفوعة القيمة (فديتها والله ^^)

براقع صغيره جدا للتوزيعات ,,, تميزي بالتراث ,,,

هاي أول ما وصلتني ^ــــــــ^


مغلفتنهم بطريقة روعة عشان تحافظ عليهم


ها تصويري المتواضع للبراقع




هاي بنوتتنا الحلوة وهي لابسة البرقع


لمبدعات التغليف أنصحكم بالبراقع الغاوية تتفنون فيها بالتغليفات
وحتى اللي عندها عرس تراه الفكرة روعة للتوزيعات  :Smile: 

رابط ملفها للي حابة تاخذ من عندها ^^
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=40105

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

السلــامـ عليــكمـ ورحمهـ الله ويركاتهـ 

هلـاا والله فـيكمـ .. شحـالكمـ ،، شخباركمـ ،، شو مسوينـ .. 


طلبيتنـا كـانت من مس كشخاااا الحلوهـ 
miss kash5a

طبعـن كمن مرهـ طلبنا منهـا 

فديتهـا وربي يحفظهـا ،، اتلبي كل طلبااتنـا وزوود

والتعـامل وياهـا ولـاا اروع >> ماشاء الله ام عبااادي ^^

.
.
.

طلبيهـ : روضة >> بنت al3yo0on 2009 الصغيرة 










صبـروا .. بنـزل الباقي ~

.
.
.

برب نااو

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

توووووووت >> اقصد تيييت

.
.
.

ردينـا للحلوة مـس كشخـا
miss kash5a

الطلبيهـ الثانية كانت لـ : al3yo0on 2009 >> الأم ^^

























.
.
.

طبعـن شي اكـيد بعدنـا ما خلصنـا من مس كشخـا >> اتقولي ام البنات ^^

لـنا عودهـ .. 

.
.
.

بـرب ^^

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

باااااااااكـ .. 

رجعنـا من يديد من مش كشخاا
miss kash5a

.
.
.

هالمرة الطلبية باسمـ : هند >> بنت al3yo0on 2009 العووده 





.
.
.

صبرو بعدنـا ما خصلنـا من مس كشخـا ^^

بـرب ~

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

باااااكـ ..  
.
.
. 
رجعنـا للحلوة مس كشخا 
miss kash5a 
وهالمـرهـ مع 
علياء : بنت al3yo0on 2009 الوسطانية  
وطلبااتها كانت 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
.
.
. 
وهـاي هي طلبااتنا نحن عائلة al3yo0on 2009 من miss kash5a 
التعامل معاها في قمــــــــة الروعهـ و انسانهـ جداً حبــــــوبة ^^  
جربوو ولا بتخسروون ~ هي فالبرونزيهـ  
.
.
. 
التصوير انا بنت al3yo0on 2009 الصغيرة رواضي  
والتنسيق بعـاد ^^ 
وماشاء الله هدايااتهـا وايـد كانت حلوة  
وربي يوفقج يا ام عباادي 
^^

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

والحـينه دور  
[ سيدة زاخر ] 
تاجرهـ ذهبيهـ ..  
اممـ اول شي  
طلباتـ al3yo0on 2009 

 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
.
.
. 
هاي هي كانت طلبات الأم من >> سيدة زاخر  
لي عوده معاها صبرووو 
.
.
. 
برب ~

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

بااااكـ .. 
والحينه دور بنت العيون علياااء عشاان تطلب من سيدة زاخر  
وكانت طلبااتهـا  
 
 

.
.
. 
وهاي هي كانت طلبااتنا من سيدة زاخـر ~
انسـانهـ طـيوبهـ والتعامل معها وايد حلو ^^  
تسلـمين والله يالغاليهـ

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

والحـينه يا دور ام مطـور وعايلهـ al3yo0on 2009 
اول شي العيون نفسهـا شو طلبت :  
 

 
هاي هـي كانت طلبـات العيون .. من 
أم مطـور  
.
.
. 
بـرب ~

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

بااااكـ ..  

يا هلـا والله فـيكم مـن يديد ومع طلبـات اهل العيوون من  
ام مطـور  
وكـانت هالمـرهـ للأخت عليـا بنت العيـون 2009 
طالباتها ~

 
 
 
 
 
 
وهاي هي كانت طلبات الاخت عليـاء من أم مطـور ~ ^^
وكـــآن التعامل معها روعـــــــــــــهـ ^^ 
ربي يحفظج يا ام مطور

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

وهالـمرهـ غيرنـا عن الميكـب وجـي 

واشترينـا للصغاريهـ الي فالـبيت .. 

اول شـي العيون و بنتهـا رواضي اشتـرو من Gift-Gurn

وهي تاجرة فالذهبيهـ 

اجـياس الفرولهـ العجيبهـ 



وبعدـين العيون اتخصصت بروحا واشترت للصغايرهـ هااييل 









والحمدلله ~ 

كـل شي وصلنـا كـان حـلو ^^

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

يـا هلــا والله فـيكمـ .. 

شحـالكمـ ،، شخـباركمـ ،، 

شو مـسوينـ .. 

.
.
.

اليـومـ بنزلكمـ .. الـي شريتهـ مـن منووو ؟؟ !!

.
.
.

طبـعن يعنـي من ثلوج الصيف 

^^

كـانت طلبيتـي واااااااااااااااااااايـدهـ واول وحدهـ حصـلت ع الخرامات الميني >> ويويويويويوي 

بعرضـلكم الاشيـا الي شريتهـا 

جوووفووو واتمنظـررووووا .. ماا بعطييكـوووووم D×













.
.
.

جفتوا جفتوا أغراضـي 

مـا بعطـيكمـ .. 


بـااااااااااااي >> قصدي مع السلـااامهـ ^^

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

عدنـا لكمـ مرهـ ثانيهـ مع 

[ سيدة زاخـر ]

وطلـبات al3yo0on 2009 




.
.
.

شرايكـمـ فالتـصوير ادري حـلو >> خقاقهـ ههههههههههههـ

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

يا هلـا والله فيكمـ ..  
 انا اشتريت من عند (( دلوعه موت )) .. التعامل معها جداً حلو وهي انسانه طـيوبه مره ^^ 
طلبنا حلوياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااات 
^^ 
الـي طلبت : بنت al3yo0on 2009 عليـا الوسطانيهـ  
 

يمـي يمـي يمـي ..  
تسلمييين يالغاااليهـ >> دلوعه موت ^^

----------


## munamoor

أنا طلبت من الأخت عسل 

بيجامات للبنوتات 

طبعا اول مرة قلت خليني اشوف كيف معاملتها مع الزباين 

وللتجربة اشتريت 4 بجامات 

""" عجبتني خامات البيجامات من ماركة كارترز """ 

فرديت هالمرة اشتريت منها 8 واااااااو و اشكالهن روعة 











ربي يوفقهـا يا رب كلها ذوووووق هالتاجرة

و هذا ملفها :::::

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=54927
أنصحكم بالتعامل وياها

----------


## Sugar & Spice

السلام عليكم 

شحالكم 

من زمان ادور الخرامات و ادور شرايط بشكل حلو و مرتب و لقيت ضالتي عند ثلوجه الحلوه 



و إن شاءالله بعدني بشتري اشيا غير من عندها 

ما تقصرين الشيخه

----------


## منّايه

السلام عليكم 

اشتريت شوية شغلات حلوه من الإخت ثلوج الصيف لإني متوهقه أغراضي بتوصل من أمريكا متأخر
هاذي صور الطلبيه في البدايه وهي سوالف للأشغال اليدويه والبطاقات بالأخص

أشرطه متنوعة .. أجراس .. 

وهاذي صور شغلي باستخدام 3 أنواع من الأشرطه و علقت الأجراس بعد 



شريط شامواه نمري .. وايد حلو و ينلف بسهوله .. كنت خايفه يكون يابس بس طلع أوكي .. 
شريط كريمي بغرز .. هذا حبيته وايد .. 
شريط أحمر ،، وشريط كريمي ساده بس مش في الصوره .. 
نوعيتهن وايد زينه حتى لزقتهن بلصق من ورى double side tape 
وماصار فيهن شي .. يعني وايد أوكي حق البطاقات و الـ scrapbooking

التوصيل سريع .. الأسعار يا بلاش بالنسبه للخامه والكميه .. 
و ثلوج الصيف ماشاء الله عليها قمة في الذوق 

هذا رابط موضوعها  :Smile:  
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=629868

----------


## *عســـل*

مرااااااااااحب

انا اشتريت من التاجره الفراشه 2020 ،،طلبت منها 4 درازن من اكياس الفراوله العجيبه،، وقلتلها اني اباهن مستعجل لاني بسافر بإذن الله،، وفديتها ما قصرت،، طرشت لي اياهن بسرعة البرق
هههههههه

الله يعطيها العافيه والصحه ويوفقها في تجارتها ويوفق الجميييييييييييييع  :Smile: 

وهذي صور طلبيتي



صح نسيت ،، فديتها حطت لي هديه حلووووووووووه ،، وهذا يدل على حسن معاملتها واخلاقها العاليه والطيبه..

الله يحفظها  :Smile: 

وهاي الهديه




وهذا ملفها الشخصي

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=91484


مع السلااااااامه

----------


## ام بنتي

وصلتني طلبيتي من عند برق لمع يعطيها العافيه بضاعتها حلوه
خذت من عندها منظم الشنط ريحني الصراحه في تبديل الشنط وصورت لكم عشان تشوفون
هذا شكل المنظ يوم رتبت فيه الاغراض


وهني شكله من برع


هني حطيته في شنطتي اليوم الصبح



وهني حبيت اغير الشنطه العصر حق باجر





وخذت بعد حق ولم روعه


وخذت المكاييل من زمان ادورهم عشان اطبق وصفات شوكولاته هي تستخدمهم  :Smile:

----------


## برق لمع

مجموعه حلوه خذيتها من لمعة خرز 

منظم الكبت حلووووو يرتب الحوسه الي في الكبت



شنط بيبيات خذت حقي وحق خواتي



حلويات حق بنتي من زمان اتزن تباهم



وهالمصاصات عيبوني حق تقديم العصير حق الضيوف



اسعدني التعامل وياها سريع وكلها ذوق 
الي يبا يطلب منها هذا رابط موضوعها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=638704

----------


## نبر ون

هلا وغلا


حبيت اراويكم مشترياتي من الأخت " دلوعة الموت " وهاي طلبيتي رقم 2 من عندها  :Smile: 





طلبيتي رقم 1 طفنا عليها انا وخواتي وعيال اختي  :Smile:  وما لحقت اصورها


انسانه قمه فالتعامل وسريعه في التوصيل

----------


## galb._.5lly

طلبيتي من اختي fikraa آجار همبا




لذيذ الصراحه صار شكل الغرشه جي اول ماوصلت هجوم عليها ( وصلت ع الغدى هع )


وهذا ملفها الشخصي لتواصل

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=40005

----------


## إيمان العلي

*أشتريت من الأخت (سيدة الوروود) محشي ورق عنب وملفوف وعين الجمل والصراحة هاالإنسانه ذوق 
والأكل كان لذيذ والله يوفقها إن شاء الله ..*

----------


## ذلته عيوني

طلبيتي 2 من الغاليه " دلوعه الموت " 







بصرااحه تعااملهاا رااقي و ذووق و طيوووبه و آآحلى شي توصل الطلبية بسرعه ..^^

----------


## عشق القلوب

هذي طلبيتي من التاجرة o0oM_MaYeD

هذي ثاني مرة اطلب فيها كريم وبودرة الاثارة وان شاء الله قبل ما تخلص راح اشتري غيرها لأن بصراحة ريحتها غاوية ومميزة وطرشتلي ام مايد تيستر عن العطر وما شاء الله ريحته روووووعة..



واللي تتعامل معاها ما راح تندم.. وهذا رابط متجرها في المول الذهبي:
http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=183

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

هاي كانت طلبيتـي من الفراشة 2020 ~

حلو التعامل معااهـا وربي يعطييها الف الف عافيهـ 

كنت طالبه منها علب للتوزيعات 



ما قصرت فديتها مطرشتـلي هدايا !!

----------


## أم مطر

هلا حبيباتي 

شوفو طلبيتي الحلوه واللذيذه من اختي الغاليه بنكوشه ^_^





ماشالله الكب كيك لذيذ .. شكله حلو وطعمه احلى ^^ 

وان شاء الله بطلب من عندها مره ثانيه .. 

حبوبه وتعاملها ممتاز .. الله يوفقها 

وهذا رابط الموضوع 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=635884

----------


## جرح صامت

*انا اشتريت من عند روح بلا روح وشريكتها ساره الحبوبات 3 فساتين وهذا آخر واحد ولبسته حق بنتي بعرس ولد خالي وكانت كيوت وايد فيه والكل سالني عنه*

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

طلبـنااا من سحابة مرت !!

شاامبوو~ الحصااااااااااان >> صبرووو البارحة وصلـني ما مداااني استخدمهـ 

ان شاااااااااااااء الله بعدين لا ظهرت النتاايج بخبركمـ .. ^^

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

وهـاي طلبيتنـا اليديهـ من  
miss kash5a  
كلللللللللللللللللللهـ ميكـب ~ 
وماااااااااااااقصرت >> لازم اطرش هدااايااا ^^ ههههههههههههـ  
تسـلمين والله حبيبتـي  
وربي يعطيج الف الف عافيهـ

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

وبعـاااد طلبـنـا 

مــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن

سيدة زاخر 

والمييكـب مااا يخـلص عندنـااا ^^""

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

وردينا طلبنـا الاساور الكخشاا

من 

أم ود!د 

تسـلمين والله حبيبتـي ع الهدايا الحلوة

----------


## Nsayem37173

هـذي كـآكـآآوآت . . 
وصلتنـي من التاجرة الحبيبة

دلوعه الموت

كانت عباره عن هديه يمي يمي

███◄أشـــهــى وألــــذ الــــككاوات والــحــلـــويــات الـــنــــادره ►███

بطلب منها بس مب أحين

ما أخلص ريجيمي  :Big Grin: 






الكاكاوات طعمهـآآآآ رووؤعـه رووووووووووعة

وهالانسانة ذووووووووووق وحبيتها من أسلوبها فديتها 

رابط ملفها للي حابة تطلب من عندها
وأكيد ما بتندمون يكفي تعاملها الذووووووق فديتها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=95769

----------


## الـيـاهــي

من العضوه ورودة دبي خذت هالطقــــم 
هو ياي في كراتين وانا رتبته وغلفته هـــديه

----------


## درب الوله

هلوووووووووو ^___^

انا طلبيتي من صديقتي العزيزه ام الميث والشيوخ ^___^

بما اني الحمد الله خبيره مكياج ومدمنه مكياج طلبت منها شنطه المكياج عشان تسد اغراضي وبعد عشان اشلها معاي لما اسافر.. لانه في السفر المكياج واااايد يتبهدل!!

الطاوله 3 طوابق..و من تسكرنها تستوي شنطه بتواير!! شو ابي اكثر عن جيه ^____*

هذه الصوره واذكروااا الله على مكياجي الجميل ^___^

هذه صوره الطاوله والليت مبند



وهني والليتات شغاله.. ومااااشالله الليتات قووويه و تخليج تشوفين كل تفاصيل ويهج ومكياجج..



وهذه صوره مقربه لمكياجي:




وطبعا تشوفون اي شدوهات ماركه اوفيس.. الصراحه هالماركه واااااااااااااااااااايد احبها.. ومن بديت استخدمها ودرت ميكب اب فور ايفر..بس مااااا استغني عن ايلينر كريوليون افضل نوع على الاطلاق لرسم العين:



هني فرشي وطبعا تشوفون في الكوب اللي ع اليسار اقلام التحديد من اوفيس .. اروع اقلام ع الاطلاق!!



هني الطابق الثاني والثالث من الشنطه.. وتشوفون جلوسات اوفيس بعد ( مو اقولكم مدمنه مكياج وهالماركه ) وتحت بتشوفون باليته كوستال سينت بعد من عند ام الميث :



هااا شو رايكم؟ خطيييره الطاوله ما شالهل صح ^____*

----------


## دلوعه الموت

طلبت من ام عبد الرحمان6 

ورق عنب لذيييييييييييييييييذ وحامض للمره الثالثه
وحاااااااار بحاااااااار يوصلج



الله يعطيج العافيه 
واكيد بطلب منج مره رابعه وخامسه

وهذا رابط ملفها الشخصي

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=24497

----------


## دلوعه الموت

وطلبت من سيدة الوروود

محاشي مشكله وورق عنب وفطاير مشكله
الاكل لذييييييييذ ولا يعلى عليه ..

ويوصلج حاااااار وطااااااازه

تذكرت اصور بعد ماخلصت اصحوون  :Smile: 










الله يعطيج العافيه ,, واكيد بطلب منج بعد

وهذا رابط ملفها الشخصي

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=103523

----------


## لمعة خرز

هلا حبايبي اشتريت من التاجرة برق لمع منظم شنطة الاطفال ومنظم الشنط العادية صدق منتج حلو ويسهل الوصول للاغراض بدال الحوسة.....واهم شي موبايلي ما قام ينخدش في الشنطة والمكياج صوب والبوك والاوراق صوب....

حبيت اشكرها على التعامل الحلو وسرعه الوصول وان شاء الله بطلب منها بعد لخواتي حبو المنتج وايد....

هذا رابط موضوعها...


http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=642353

وهاي الصور...

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

هـاي صبايا ~ 

رجعنالكمـ من يديد ومع طلبياتنـا من سيدات الامارات 

هالمـرهـ .. طلبنـا من 

؟
؟
؟

منو 

منوو

منووو 

؟
؟
؟

طلبنـا من خالتـي قماشة 

امممـ شوو عندهـاا 

كرستالـات × كرستالـات 

روعهـ مااشاء الله ~ 

خذينـا من عندها تاجيـن روعه وحد يقول للعرايس 

بس نحنا مو عرايس 

تدرون بعاد البنات يحبون بكشخون فالاعراس ^^"

طبعـن التيجان وصلوا والحمدلله من شويهـ تقريبن 

ومغلفتنهم وحاطتنيهم في صناديق عشان لا يختربن ^^ 

تسـلمين والله حبيبتـي والتيجان اروع من الروعهـ .. ^^

والصور اتعـبر الطلبية ويا الجيسة و الصناديق والتيجان وجوفوهم وقولوا ماشاء الله ^^

----------


## fikraa

مساء الخير على الحلوين
اليوم حابه احط لكم طلبيتي من الاخت الغاليه أم خالد التي هي (akka )

وهي عبارة عن مشدين هديه لصديقتي كانت طالبتنهم

وما شاء الله عليها كلها ذوق وطرشت معها هدايا



يزها الله خير 

وهذا رابطها في المنتدى من الذي يب يطلب منها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=129786

----------


## ام مطور

السلام عليكم خوووووووووووواتي 

اليوم خذيت من الاخت عبويه بجايم 

طلعن رووووووووووعة باللبس

اشكرها من كل قلبي

شوووووووووفن الصور 




هذا رابطها :

عبـــويه..~

----------


## ام مطور

ررررررررررديت خوووووووواتي 


لاني نسيت احط طلبي من الاخت miss kash5a 


خذيت منها مكياج روووووووووووووووعة

شوووووووفوا الصور









هذي الهدية ووووووووووايد رووووووووووعة




التوووووصيل كان سريع المكياج كان الارووووووووووووووع

تسلمين غناتي وربي يوفقج

وهذا رابطها:

miss kash5a

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

هاي صبااياا 

رجعنالكمـ من يديد 

وهالمـره طلبنـا من 

رومانسية 2005 

الصورة بتعبر عن طلبيتنـا .. ^^

.
.
.

----------


## جرح صامت

:Salam Allah: 
 انا هالمره اشتريت من عند التاجره الطيبه والحبوبه فراشة 2020 وعندها قسم في المول الذهبي للي حاب يطلب من عندها



1)اشتريت عنها 4 اوقايات صلاه حلوات ومريحات الوحده ب 35

2) اشتريت عنها مناكير +اقلام المناكير روووووووووووووووعه 

3) الميني عقال مسكت واقل سعر بالمنتدى 25 بس 



وهاي بعض الهدايا الي طرشتها حقي وحق اعيالي واشكرها على ذوقها

----------


## 3athaB

مراحب خواتــــــــي ،، الغاليات 

كان خاطري هذاك اليووم في كب كيك ،، وصدفه لقيت موضوع الأخت بنكووشه 
وتم في خااااااطري أطعم كيكهــــا ـــ لان شكله يغري وااايد ،، وعندي مناسبه عن قريب ،، فقلت بطلب للتجربه 20 حبه ،، 

ووصلني أمــــــــس ،، بس الصرااااحه ،،، الصرااااحه ألذ وأروع كب كـــــيك كلــــته لين الحين 

لذيــــذه كيكاتها ،، وتذوووب فالحلج

والكريمـــــه طعمها عذاااااااااااااااب

والكيكه هشه ،، وفووووووق هذا كله 

ما شاء الله ،، تبارك الرحمن ،، شكلهن يغري ومرتب تزيينها 

شي مش عادي بالمرره 

الصور :









هذا رابـــط موضوعهــــا 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=649504

ربي يوفقج ويرزقج من أوسع أبوابه

وجهزي عمرج حق الطلبيه الثانيـــــــــــــه << دووووم مستعيله

----------


## عشق القلوب

هلا خواتي ..
حبيت أعرض صورة للدفاتر اللي خذتهم لبنتي من عند التاجرة موزة عبيد 



وحبيت اني أشكر اختي موزة عبيد عالابداع الرائع .. مشكورة اختي موزة وبنتي استانست وايد عالدفاتر ومشكووورة عالسعر الحلووو..
وما شاء الله الطلبية طلبتها يوم الاربعاء والخميس عالعصر اتصل لي المندوب..

وهذا رابط موضوعها..

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=517773

----------


## mischocolat

طلبيتي الاولى من حبيبة قلبي 4you اللي ما استغنى عن قباضاتها ابدا 



طبعا الصوره الاولى أول ما فتحت الكيس ..شوفوا كيف الطلبيه ملفوفه بالنايلون الفقاعي عشان ماتتكسر القباضات



وهاي الصوره الثانيه بعد ما فتحت النايلون 
القباضات الاولى والثانيه من اليمين هديه من 4you والثالثه والرابعه طلبيتي 

مشكوره حبيبتي ع الشغل الحلو والهدايا بعد 
أنصح كل بنت حابه تجرب من الاخت ماتتردد لان القباضات خفيفه ع الراس وانتو اللي بتختارون الشغل 
-----------------------------
طلبيتي الثانيه من الحلوه رحلة أمل




علبتين من مضيء البانيو و3 حامل الموبايل 
المضيء وايد حلو وتتبدل الالوان فيه وبناتي يوم شافوه استخسروا يحطونه في الحمام وقالوا بيعلقونه في الحجره ع اليدار بالليل يعطيهم اضاءه حلوه
والحامل بعد وايد عملي خصوصا انه يناسب كل الموبايلات بكل الاحجام والبلاك بيري بعد وبنتي الصغيره تستخدمه يوم تشحن البي اس بي

مشكوره حبوبه وانشالله ما يكون هذا اخر تعامل لي وياج

----------


## •*Prinღcess*•

هلا بنات ..

اليوم قررت اني اعرض طلبيتي من التاجرة بنكوشه..
طلبت منها كب كيك .. وطلع لذيذ و يذوب فالحلج من حلاته..
وان شاء الله بطلب من عندها مره ثانيه ..
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
وهذا رابط ملفها الشخصي.. 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=123889
والله يوفقها ان شاء الله.....

----------


## UM_7MDH

*مـــرااحـــب بناااات وسيدات...

حبيت اعرضلكم طلبيتي من التاجره الحبوبه دلوعة1 




ماشااااءالله عليها دخونها وااايد حلوووو والعطر بعد ماشاءالله ثابت ومب من النوع اللي يطير بسرعه 

ولا بعد ماقصرت وحطتلي تسترات من دخونها..

وبسرعه وصلتلي 
ربي يوفقها ان شاءالله,,,,




وطلبيتي كانت عباره عن دخون فواح وعطر دلوعه

وهذا رابط ملفها الشخصي للي حابه تطلب من عندها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=94806


تحياتي لكم*

----------


## luluq8

سمعتو عن كب كيك خنييين تبارك الرحمن...

بنكوووشه

كب الكيك شي شي ماشاء الله لذييييذ و عن نفسي انصحكم بالي بتوقيعها والله ما تحسين و انتي تاكلين...

----------


## (الموز)

مرحبا صبايا كيفكم
وصلتني اليوم طلبيتي من اختي ام احمد
طبعا هذي مو اول ولا اخر مره واليايات اكثر ان شالله
وطرشت لي هديه حلوه مثلها
تفرجواااااااااا

]









هذي الهديه

[/QUOTE]

مشكوره يام احمد وجزاج الله خير
وهذا ملفها الشخصي للي يحب يطلب منها
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=28379
وانتظر منج كل جديد
وبالتوفيق

----------


## dxbaii

مرحبا الغاليات....

اليوم حبيت اشكر التاجرة برق لمع على تعاملها الراقي والسريع وامانتها ما شاء الله عليها.... قمة في الرقي.... طلبت منها منظم الشنط وريحتني الله يريحها.... ارتحت من خدش الموبايل وتكسير المكياج الحين كل شي صور وفي مكانه مضبوط البودرة والبلاشر في المنظم ما يتحركون من مكانهم.... قبل كنت اعاني من تكسير المكياج اما الحين الحمد لله ارتحت من هالمشاكل.... حبيت اشكرها مرة ثانية وهذا هو المنظم.... 





وهذا رابط موضوع برق لمع:
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...0#post19531440

----------


## Nsayem37173

هذه طلبيتي من التاجرة برق لمع

فواصل وتوقيع وبسملة

وبصراحة ذوق هالإنسانة ^^









وهذا رابط ملفها للي حابة تتعامل معاها ربي يبارك في تجارتها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=3124

----------


## 3ashgt_zayed

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=541606
الاخت 
Graphic Designer

*[SIZE=4]حبيت اشكرهاعلى الشرايط لو متأخره ....SIZE]* 
*بصراحه الكل سالني عن الشرايط .... عند من ....خبريتهم عنج وسويت لج احلى دعايا وانتي تستاهلين يكفي تعاملج الراقي* 
*والصور تتكلم عن نفسها .....* 
*هذي العينه*

----------


## أم عمهي

طلبيتي من عند برق لمع .. منظم الشنط

بس والله صدق نظم الشنط..وما شاء الله عليها يومين ووصلتني الطلبيه..

وهذا ملفها الشخصي..
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=3124

صورة المنظم


وهني حطيت اغراضي فيه


وهني حطيته في شنطتي


الله يبارك لها برزقها يا رب

----------


## أم عمهي

طلبيتي من عند التاجره دلوعه الموت

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=95769

كاكاو..

اااااااااااااااخ شو لذيييذ صرااحه وانا اصور ابا اهجم..
ابا اسابق اعيالي لا يخلصوونه عني..

----------


## وردة غلا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




ولله الحمد اليوم وصلت طلبية Cupcake من عند إختي UAEyyah وبصراحه شغلها حلو والكيك لذيذ ويذوب بالفم 


 :13 (21): 






طبعا التصوير بعد الهجوم عشان جيه بعض الكيك مختفي :Big Grin:

----------


## 3athaB

طلبيتي الثانيه من العضوه بنكووشــــه 









هذا رابط موضوعها خواتي

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=649504

----------


## فراشة وردية

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

طلبيتي كب كيك من Miss Cavalli

و هاذي صور الطلبيه 





كب كيك لذيذ و خفيف و صحي 

و الكل ماشاء الله عجبه صغار و كبار 

و الطلبيه وصلت على الوقت ماشاء الله 

ربي يوفقها و يبارك لها 

و هذا رابط ملفها الشخصي 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=14916

----------


## عود معتق

مشترياتي وطلباتي من أختي الغالية

سيدة الوروود
ماشاء الله عليها قمة بالابداع ومستحيل تمر عندي مناسبة او حتى بالايام العادية مااطلب من عندها
جربت ماشاء الله معظم الاصناف عندها من الحلويات والبسكويت والمحاشي والسندويشات
والاكل 10/10 من حيث الطعم والنظافة واسلوب التعامل الراقي











وهي اول تاجرة تسوي البسكويت الملون وباشكال روعه للاطفال وطعم الذ عن المخابز 







الله يوفقها ان شاء الله

----------


## عود معتق

*

وطلبيتي هالمره من معذبة قلوب الكبار قبل الصغار 




الغالية ,.


moony805 


اللي وفرت لنا حلاوة الماضي الجميل ,.





قوم رانتس وربعه




واتلاحقوا عليها تراه بسرعه تتسكر مواضيعها 



الله يوفقها ان شاء الله*

----------


## عود معتق

*

وهذي صورة لطلبية الكب كيك الرائع من حيث الطعم والشكل








وأنا شخصيا ماتشرفت بالتعامل المباشر مع التاجرة ولكنه وصلني هدية من أخت غالية على قلبي ,.


وبصراحة تستاهل الشكر والتقدير على هالشغل الطيب ’,

وهي التاجرة المتألقة

بنكووشه 







الله يوفقها ان شاء الله*

----------


## عود معتق

*

وهذي طلبيتي من التاجرة الرائعة 

starry


جهازAb Circle Pro





جهاز رياضي أكثر من رائع وله مميزات حبيتها من حيث سهولة التركيب والتخزين 
وان شاء الله نشوف منه الفائدة المرجوه ,.






والأحلى منه التاجرة الذوق starry
انسانه راقية جدا بالتعامل ومتعاونه 
وكانت متابعه معايه أول بأول 
وماقصر ابـــد


الله يوفقها ان شاء الله*

----------


## وهج الذكرى

وهاي بعض مشترياتي من عند سيدة الوروود

على فكره هالطلبيه رقم 2





















وهاي المينيو وبعض الهدايا اللي طرشتها لي

----------


## Nsayem37173

هذه طلبيتي من التاجرة فلونة

........++++++ قطع مع شيلهم ++++++.......

وبصراحة ذوق هالإنسانة ^^

وأحبها واااااااااايد وتفرض أحترامها ع الوحدة

خذت منها 5 قطع كتجربة ،،

وبصراااااااااااحة أروع مما تخيلتهم

القطع ناعمات وحلوات وايد

















وهذا رابط ملفها للي حابة تتعامل معاها ربي يبارك في تجارتها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=163

----------


## أم الأمورة

:Salam Allah: 

اخذت سليب باق البشت لربيعتى روووووووووعه واكثر من روعه خياطه نظيفه وشغل مضبوط من الاخت ميثه الحلوة كل من شافه عندها سأل عنه صدق هديه مميزة كانت واخلاق ميثه الحلوة قمة في الادب والاخلاق



وهذا الرابط

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=655984

----------


## عبيطه واستعبط

خذت امبولاااااااااات ايفااا بالصبار وزيت حبة البركه *الحبه السوده*

وزيت الجرجير للشعر 


وثااااااااااانكس للتاجره ماقصرت ^^

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

*

مرحبا خواتي .. عاد أنا من النوع اللي عندي ادمااااان .. كل يومين المندوب عندي يايبلي طلبيات .. ما خليت تاجرة ما شريت منها .. 

بس عاد من كثر ما أشتري أتعايز أحط الصور هنيه .. و مرات ما أصور  

فالسموحة من اللي ماعرضت لها هنيه ..


(1) طلبيتي من التاجرة مبصوطة .. راعية الذوق و الزين .. فديتها طلبت منها عود المسك و ما قصرت حطتلي لوشن + عطر + عود جواهر هدية منها .. فديتها كريمة و ماعليها قصور .. و بصراحة عود جواهر خبااال وايد عيبني
يزاها الله خير على الهدايا ..



(2) طلبيتي من التاجرة مس كشخة .. اسمها بالانجليزي
طلبت منها مجموعة من الميك أب 

تعاملها و لا أروع منه و حطتلي اهداء فديتها .. عاد أنا أموت على الهدايا هههه

*

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

(3) *طلبيتي من التاجرتين روح بلا روح و سارة* 





ما شاء الله عليهم ذووووق و تعاملهم و لا أروع منه .. و الفساتين على الطبيعة خبااال 


(4)طلبيتي من تاجرة تبيع سماطات بالطلب بس للأسف نسيت اسمها .. التاجرة اللي شريت منها تراسلني و تذكرني بإسمها و بضيفه هنيه ان شاء الله 




(5)* طلبيتي من التاجرة أم مايا* .. طلبت منها منظم الشنطة 2 و أقلام الرصاص العجيبة .. 

تعاملها حلوو .. و ان شاء الله بصير زبونتها

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

(6) طلبيتي من التاجرة دلوعة الموت .. فديتها حبيتها و حبيت التعامل معاها ..

طبعا انا زبونتها بإستمرار أطلب منها .. فوق الـ 10 مرات طالبة منها بس طبعا مش مصورة كل الطلبيات هههه









(7) طلبيتي من تاجرة اسمها على ما أعتقد كروشيه شي جي .. تسمحلي نسيت الاسم بالضبط .. 

طلبت منها طقم بنوتي بالكروشيه .. تعاملها و لا أروع منه و الطقم خباال الصراحة 




(8) طلبيتي من التاجرة سحابة مرت .. دخون الريم .. ما شاء الله ريحته رهييبة ..

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

(9) *طلبيتي من التاجرة درب الوله* .. الغنية عن التعريف .. طلبت منها أكواب السويتات و كيكة .. و بصراحة تخبلت على الأكواب و تزيينها رهييب ..







(10) *طلبيتي من التاجرة ورودة دبي* .. الغنية عن التعريف ..

أنا دوووم أطلب منها .. ما أستغني عن بضاعتها المميزة ..

حتى الوالدة صارت زبونة عندها .. ربي يحفظهم ..

طبعا مقصرة بحقها مش مصورة كل الطلبيات ..

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

(11) *طلبيتي من التاجرة رحلة أمل* . الغنية عن التعريف .. ماشاء الله تعاملها و لا أروع منه .. و أنا زبونتها دوم أشتري منها .. و ان شاء الله دووم ,,







(12)* طلبيتي من التاجرة صمت الألم* .. طلبت منها دخون شيخة و فطيم و حطتلي عينات من الانواع الثانية ..ما شاء الله دخون شيخة أحلى دخون عندها و عيبني دخون عائشة .. ربيعتي عيبها دخون فطيم ..تدرون الناس أذواق ههه



(13) طلبيتي من تاجرة للأسف ما يحضرني حاليا اسمها .. معروفة بالسويتات الغريبة ..

----------


## rose_dxb

شوووووكلييت من دلووعة المووت الصراحه الطلبيه وصلت من يوميين و ما بقى منها شي خخخخخ 





الصراااحه التاجرة ابداما علييها كلام و هذي عباارة المرة الثانيه لان الاول مره وصلتني هديه منها كلها شوكلييت و المزييد ان شاء الله قرييبا ^^ و فووق هذا سعر التاااجره الصرااحه غيييير مباالغ فييه عكس الاسعار فالسوووق ^^ الله يوفقج الغالية و يزيييدج من فضله و مشكووووووووووورة ع الهديه الحلوة ^^

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

انا اخذت طقم هديه من ام اسما روعه



http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=659618

----------


## عبيطه واستعبط

هذي طلبيتي من التاجره الذوووق فلونـــــــــه وفعلا بسكوت هش ولذييييييذ

----------


## *عســـل*

اليوم استلمت طلبيه من الغاليه بنكووشه،، طلبيتي كب كيك بديزاين انا اخترته والباقي بديزاينها اليديد اللي مسوتنه.. 

ماشاء الله تبارك الله،، الطعم عجييييييييب والكريمه اللي حاطتنها خفيفه ولذيييييذه والتزيييييين يجننن ماشاء الله عليها.. ربي يحفظها


وهذي الصور











وهذا رابط ملفها الشخصي بنكووشه


والسمووحه

----------


## انا ملاك

بما إني احب موديلات عبي السعوديه طلبت من روح سلطان عبايه من الي عارضتنهم فموضوعها ويحليلها خبلت فيها لين حولتلها الفلوس ... واقولها سامحيني غصصت فيج وايد ههههه


المهم
وصلني الطرد وانا مستانسه الامبوست يعرف بتنا بدون ما يكلمني( حفظه من الطلبات ،، امي تقول المندوب ما ينقطع عن بيتنا وسبت هالطلبات الي ماتخلص )



ماعلينا اول ما فتحت الطرد انصدمت !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



العباه مب هي الي طلبتها !!!!!!!!! ( بيني وبينكم الصدمه ما كانت شديده لان بعد عيبتني العباه خخخخ )


ولكن طلعت المفاجأه انها مرطشه لي هديه عباه غير عن العباه الي طلبتها منها 


وواااايد عيبتني العباه الي انا طلبتنها ما قصرت *روح سلطان* 


*كلمة حق تنقال عن التاجرات السعوديات* اقسم بالله انهم أروع تاجرات في التعامل ، وماتحسيهم يهمهم الفلوس واسعارهم حلوه انا ياما تعاملت مع تاجرات سعوديه واقسم بالله كل مره يكبرون بعيني اكثر الله يوفقهم يارب ويوفقج يا *روح سلطان* 


وهذا رابط موضوعها 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=628882
ومشكوووووره على الهديه

----------


## جـورية العين

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
طلبيتي من الاخت اشواق الحب ها الجبن ياهو لذيذ وايد حلو خصه الي فيه فليفله

----------


## جـورية العين

ومن الاخت الحبيبه فلونه خذت ها الجطع الي كل جطعه احلى من الثانيه والباجيات في الخياط

----------


## عبيطه واستعبط

الباجي كلته لووووووووول هههههههههههه
طلبيتي من دلوعة الموت

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

السلـامـ عليكمـ ورحمهـ الله وبركاتهـ

هلـا والله فيكمـ 

كانت طلبيتـي من الغاليهـ : الفراشة 2020

مـاشاء الله عليهـ ذوق واخلاق 

طالبهـ عندهـا بكميات نوعن مـا كبيرهـ

وحليلهـا ما قصرت وفرت كـل شي ~

ربي يحفظج حبيبتـي 

طلبت منهـا اجياس الفرولة و الطاولات و اساور ميني عقال و مناكير اسلامي 

وحليلهأ ما قصرت ربي يعطيج العافيهـ

مطرشه هدايا مب هديهـ 

منتج ساندي بل و شيلة للصلاة و طابعة الرسم ع الاظافر و قلم الرسم ع الاظافر وقباضة

وهاي لطلبيتـي الـ مـادري كمـ 

ههههههههههـ 

ربي يحفظهـا يوفقهـا في حياتي وفي آخرتهـا 

وسويتلهـا جي تصميمـ حلو يليق بقامهـا الرفيع 



بتحصولنهـا في المول الذهبي

الفراشة 2020 

ادعولهـا بالخير ربي يحفظهـا

----------


## luluq8

طلبت اليوم محاااشي مشكله من سيده الوروود 

وهذي المره الثانيه وااااااايد لذييييييييييييييذ ماشاء الله عقب ما خلصت صورته الصوره تفشل فا ماراح احطهاا

و بسكووت الملون و هذي صورته



و عييين الجمل , بصرااحه انا مستغربه ان ولا مره قريت ان احد ياب طاريه لانه لذيييييييييذ وايد وايد ماشاء الله




و حاطتلي هديه حلوه مثل صاحبتها مشكوووره و تسلم ايدج يالغاليه  :Smile:

----------


## littel lady

أنا طلبت هالسلة الفوووووشية من عند أختنا صمت الألم حق ماماتي ربيه يخليها....

كلمة رووووووووعه شوية عليها وسوتها فعلا" على ذوقي ما شاء الله .....

تسلم أيديج يا صمت الألم على الشغل الغاوي......

وهاي صور السلة في حجرة ماماتي ربيه يخليها أن شاء الله ...

*ما شاء الله *







وهذا رابط ملفها الشخصي :Smile: 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=17476

تسلم أيديج يا أم حميد....

 :Smile:

----------


## littel lady

طلبت من عند أختنا بنت الوفا بدلة بنوووووووتيه كنت طالبه الحمرا بس حطت ليه الوردية بس طلعت روووووووعه أكثر من الصورة والكل قال عنها رووووووووعة*_*

ما شاء الله ...




وهاي صورتها للأمانة  :Smile: 

وهذا رابط موضوعها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=660608

مشكووووورة يا بنت الوفا على التعامل الحلو :Smile:

----------


## جرح صامت

مرحبا
اشحالكم؟
آخر طلبيتين لي عن جريب اول طلبيه 

خذت عن الاخت 07ام حارب20



وهاي صورة المجموعه بس الصابونه ما صورتها وع فكره نتايجه تبان من اول مره ما شالله




وخذت عنها عدسات توتي الاربعه وما قصرت طرشتلي ماسك هديه مشكووووووووووره


وهاي طلبيتي من لاسنزامون كريم اساس الاسطوره رووووووعه

----------


## 3athaB

خواتــــــــي اليوم طلبت من أختــــي الغاليــــه بنكووشه كب كيك ،، 

والعارف لا يعرف 

كب كيكهــــا أشهر من النار على علم فالمنتدى مــــا شـــــاء اللـــه 

ربي يزيدهـــــا ويبارك لها ويسلم لي اناملها الذهبيه ^^

والشغل النظيف وأكيد إنه يستحق المدح ،، أنا عن عمري والله تعووودت عليه ،، إذا أطووف لي كمن يووم أشتااااق عطعم كب كيكهــا << إدمــــــــــان والله 

طعمه روعه ريحته أروع تزيينها وشكل الكب كيك يبيــض الويـــه جدام هلج وربيعاتج

وعلى فكره هذه طلبيتي الثالثه منــــها ـــــ والرابعه بإذن الله بتكون حق يوم الجمعـــه >> جهــزي عمرج أختي بنكوووشه

وما شاء الله عليها ،، لو أتصل بها قبل بيوم ــ طلبيتي ما تردهـــا وتوصلني قبل الوقت المحدد حتـــى 

والله إنها ذهــــــــب هالحرمــــه 

أترك لكم الصور وأنتــــوا الحكــــــم ..!!!!!!!!!

























هذا رابـــط موضوعــــــها 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=649504

----------


## ام مطور

هلا خووووووووووووواتي

اشتريت من اختي ام حمدان26 امبولات الصبارر وايد زين لتساقط الشعر

هذي صورة من تصوريري




وهذا رابط اللي حابه تتطلع ع منتجاتها

ام حمدان26

----------


## luluq8

اليوم الصبح و صلتني المكنسه العجيبه على طول شحنتها و راها استخدمتها 

بصرااحه مسكته مسكته صج المكنسه العجيبه

وانا شريتها من الاخت bellegirl و اهيا انسانه راقيه و التعامل معاها عسسسسسسل



و عطتني هديه حلوه مثل اسلوب صاحبتها

----------


## فتاة حالمة

السلام علــيكم ~
اول مرة اشارك في هالموضوع خخ

اشتريت من التاجرة فقيرة كريم طبيب الشعر وفديتها يابت لي هدية 



اشكرها على ذوقها
وهذا رابط ملفها :
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=60588

----------


## 3ashgt_zayed

انا خذت منظم الشنطه الرائعه 
وعلقة الشيل صراحه رووعه 

من عند

* ام مايا* 
وحبيت اشكرها على سرعت تلبيتي طلبي 

وهذا ملفها 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=122653

----------


## 3ashgt_zayed

*4 قطاعات وبصراحه رووووعه في الاستخدام ونوعيه ممتازه*  
*جديد: قطاعة الخضاعة والفواكه Nicer Dicer العجييبة..مع مقطع فيديو للتوضيح بالداخل* 
*من عند* 
*التاجرة فقيرة* 
*وحبيت اشكرها*  
*وهذا ملفها*  
*http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=60588* 

** 
** 
**

----------


## 3ashgt_zayed

*من فتره طلبت بثيثه* 

*من التاجره نسيم المطلعيه..* 

*لاتفوتج بثيثة نسيم المطلعيه..*

*وحبيت اشكرها* 

*وبصراحه البثيثه ما عليها كلام* 

*وكنت طالبه على دفعتين* 
*10 علب* 
*قول ما شاء الله* 

*4 بوظبي* 











*و6 دبي حق خواتي من كل نوع 2* 
*ولكن اختي ما صورت الا شكلين* 




وهذا ملفها 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/search.php?searchid=5317071

----------


## 3ashgt_zayed

_بهاراتها لا يعلى عليها هذا 2 تعامل معاها_ 

_وبصراحه الاي بتجربها ما بتتردد


بنت الطموح_ _
وحبيت اشكرها على سرعت تلبيتي طلبي 

وهذا ملفها_ 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=73438

----------


## uae13122

مرحبا خواتي الصرااااحه حبيت أشكر الأخت التاجرة Fation color

على الأكل الطييييب ولذيذ كانت عندي عزومه والحمد لله بيضت وجها جدام المعزومين الأكل طعمه رهيييييييييييييييب ربي يوفقكم وحبيت أشكر أم التاجرة على السويتات هدية من عندها 

هذي الصور اللحم التنور 










وهذا رابط التاجرة 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=649634

----------


## شوكليت توي

مرحبــــــــــــــا

طلبيت كب كيك ومحشي بطاطا وخيار من التاجرة سيدة الورود

وماشاء الله أكلها لذيذ ونظيف وطعمه عجيب.....وفي نفس اليوم استلمت الاكل ماشاء الله فرش ولذيذ

من محاشي وكب كيك......سمحولي على الصور من الفون















وحبيت أشكرها وهذا رابطها
سيدة الورود
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=103523

----------


## bellegirl

* السلام عليكـــم خواتي ^_^


أنا تعاملت مع التاجرة اختي : أحلى ملك

وصـــراحة قمـــة في الذوق والاخـــلاق ,, وتمت متابعـــة طلبيتي لين وصلتني ^_^

كنت طالبـــة 4 شورتات قطن أصلي :] ,, لإنـــي ما أحصل قياسي في الســــــوق للأسف

بس هي جزاها الله خير وفرتلي والله كنت مستـــــــانسة ^_^

اهني يوم وصلتني الطلبية 



واحد منهم سيدة لبسته من الحزة هههههه

والمفاجأة الكبيــــرة والحلوة ,, حصلت منها هذي الرسالة تهنيني بترشيحي للإشراف ^_^ :



وكيس ثاني مليـــــــــــان متروووووووووس هدايـــــا انحرجت منها ><



شوفو معاي 



صابون وكريمـــات ايفا وماسكات ايفا وبيطادين سجادة الجيب زيت التنحيف ( مب مصورتنه ريلي لهفه هههه)

وغيره وايــــــــد اشياء بارك الله فيها

وأقولها مشكورة على تعاملج الراقي وأمانتج في بضاعتج واسعارج الحلوة ,, وأكيد لي تعاملات معاج أكثر وأكثر ^_^


وهذا رابط ملفها الشخصي ربي يوفقهـــا*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=122128

----------


## fifi_girl

_مرحبــا 

طلبــيتي واااايد حلوة 
وطبــعا راعيتها ذوق وأخــلاق ^_* ( التــاجرة و الأخــت  فــراشه_وردية )

خذيييييت 5 جــلابيات روووووعة شوية علييييهن شو مريييحات انصحكم الصراحة طبعــا كلهن لــأمـاية و انا تندمت اني ماخذت حقي قلت حق ماما
ابا جلابية البرتقالية قالت لاااااااااااا ولا وحدة  لووول ويهي استوا احمر على ازرق خخخ من القهر 

هذا الطلبية ^_^




























بــس ^_*

وهذا رابط ملــفها فراشه_ وردية_

----------


## عشق القلوب

خواتي شحالكن .. عساكن بخير 

حبيت أعرض لكم اليوم مشترياتي من اختي أم سعيد ( دبويه2007 )

هذي الطلبية كاملة .. طبعا اختي طالبة علبة ايشدو وشنطة فراشي مكياج ما فتحتهم



وهذي طلبيتي وعلبة مشط البف هدية من اختي أم سعيد... مشكورة يا أم سعيد وما قصرتي..



وهذا رابط ملفها الشخصي للي حابة تتعامل معاها..
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=27052

الصراحة أسعدني التعامل مع اختي أم سعيد ما شاء الله عليها... أخلاق وصبر وأمانة... الله يوفقها ان شاء الله دنيا وآخرة..

----------


## عشق القلوب

طلبيتي الثانية كانت من التاجرة بنت الطموح

أنا كنت أبغي اشتري تشقير وبالصدفة جفت عرضها ( شامبو + بلسم + تشقير ) على 200 درهم بس..
فقلت خل اجرب واشجع الصناعة المحلية..

[IMG][/IMG]

بصراحة جربته وانا بطبعي ما أغير عن الدوف لأني احس انه الشامبو الوحيد اللي يناسب شعري.. 
عن تجربة شخصية صراحة اللي بتشتري الشامبو بروحه ما راح يفيدها لأنه ينشف الشعر لكن مع البلسم ( أنا خذت بلسم الحليب ريحته حلوة وهادية ) يصير الشعر حلو وبدرجة طبيعية يعني لا ناشف ولا دهني زيادة عن اللزوم..
والعلبة صراحة صدمتني.. اختي بنت الطموح قالت انها كبيرة بس ما توقعت اتكون بهالحجم.. ما شاء الله..

موفقة ان شاء الله اختي بنت الطموح ويزاج الله خير عالمنتج المحلي الرائع.. وطبعا الاقتصادي..

وهذا رابط الموضوع للي حابة تطلب..
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=665713

----------


## برق لمع

اشتريت الحصاله الذكيه من الاخت ام عفراء 
يعطيها العافيه وطرشت لي هدايا ما قصرت والله

وهاي الحصاله والهدايا الي يتني منها 
بنتي طارت فيها



وهذا رابط ملفها الشخصي

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=129813

----------


## شهد المناعي

مرحب في البدايه كنت متردد اطلب لاني طالبه قبل وماعيبني وسبحان الله مره وحده قلت بطلب من سيدة الوروود

والله العظيييييييييييييييييم ان فطايرها لذيييييييييييييييذه روعه بكل معنى الكلمه يعني بدون تردد اطلبن من عندها مابتندمن انا طلبات فطاير وفديت قلبها وربي ذوووق حطت لي كب كيك يمي يمي عليييييه 

(اول تاجره اتعامل معاها وتحطي لي شي اجربه هههههه مع انه اول تعامل لي معاها ) ذوووق وربي مشكوره الغاليه وطبعا اسمحوليه على الصور لاني ماقدرت اصور طبعا لاني ابي اكل هههههههههههههه وانقضيت عليه هع

اول تجربه لي وحمدلله مش الاخيره ام حمدان جهزي عمرج للطلبيه الثانيه ان شاء الله

----------


## mischocolat

:Salam Allah: 

اليوم براويكم صور طلبيتي من التاجره ورد جوري 
بس أول شي لازم أعترف لكم بسر خطير عن أم سيف أرقى تعامل والله الشاهد يعني طلبيتي وصلتني ثاني يوم والحمدلله لاني كنت مستعيله عليها والأهم ان الطلبيه وصلتني في كيس مرتب والأغراض من داخل ملفوفه بكل أهتمام وعنايه عشان ماتتكسر او تخترب أثناء التوصيل
شرفني التعامل وياج حبيبتي وانشالله ما يكون اخر تعامل وياليت كل التاجرات يحرصن على الطلبيه بهالترتيب والاهتمام 

والحين الصور




من اليمين:جلوسات بلمعه رقمdm04 +dm07 +روج كريمي حلو zr23



محددات أوفيس رقم 29+30


من اليمين بيجمنت بلون ذهبي و أبيض +مناكير

----------


## عود معتق

*






هذا طلبيتي من سيدة الابداع 
مبدعة بالبسكويت بكل انواعه وابدعت بالمحاشي والبسكويت الملون والفطاير والسندويجات ومجسمات الكيك اللذيذ ولازال ابداعها مستمر ماشاء الله ,.

طلبيتي من الغالية سيدة الوروود 


ميني كب كيك مميز










يحبه الصغير والكبير

 




جذاب بالشكل ولذيذ بالطعم




الله يوفقج يا سيدة الوروود ونشوف ابداعاتج من متميز الى أميز 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=103523*

----------


## @@اليتيمة @@

هلا وغلا حبيت اشارككن بمشترياتي 
وبصراحة ما اقدر اوفي التاجرات اللي تعاملت وياهن حقهن لانهن بصراحة احترام وذوق واسلوب فالتعامل 

اول شي التاجرة الغالية ورودة دبي 

شريت منها جهاز الدونات 


طبعا هذي الدونات سويتها بالجهاز بنفس اليوم للتجربة وطلعت لذيذة احسن من الدونات اللي نشتريها من المولات تكون متروسه شوكليت وسكر وتسبب الامراض 

اشكرج يا ورودة دبي واكيد مش اخر تعامل ويااج باذن الله تعالى 


ثانيا التاجرة الاخت عدعد شريت منها عدسات وبصراحة مول ماتاخرت فالطلبية الحمدلله اشكرها واشكر ذوقها 


وماقصرت طرشتلي هالهدايا يزاها الله خير ويعل التوفيج فالها 


واخيرا التاجرة الغالية على قلبي الفراشة مب اول مرة اتعامل وياها وماشاء الله وصلتلي الطلبية باسرع وقت عندها فديتها والله 
شريت منها البوكسات الشفافة للكيك وكنت احوس وادور عليهن ولقيتهن عندها والكواليتي ممتاااااااااااز 

هني اول ما استلمت الاغراض من المندوب 




وطرشتلي هالهدايا بعد 


مشكورات يا تاجراتنا الغاليات وماقصرتن والله

----------


## نبر ون

طلبيتي من أختــــي الغاليــــه بنكووشه كب كيك ،، وطبعا هاي الطلبية الثانية ..الطلبية الاولى التهمت الكب كيك ومالحقت اصوره


وان شاء الله بيكون تعاملي معاها دووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووم










ابصراحه ذووووق هالانسانة في التعامل وكب كيكها لا يعلى عليه لذيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــذ وهش


*أنصحكم تجربون الكب كيك من عندها*

----------


## حلاوة الإيمان

طلبيتي من منتجات الديرماكول من التاجرة الذوق لاسنزا مون





منتجات في منتهى الروووووعة خاصة كريمات الاساس

و الحمد لله توفقت في النتائج المبهرة بعد الاستعمال ------- خاصة انه طبي و اصلي

هذا رابط ملفها الشخصي

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=147149

----------


## هذا الغلا

السلام عليكم 

طلبيتي من التااجرة المتألقة داائماا fikraa 

الصرااحة أشكرهاا ع الآجاار اللذييذ وأنصح الكل يشتري من عندهاا لأن اجااارها ما يتفوت 

اخلييكم مع صور الآجار 





نسيت اخبركم بعد خذت عنهاا سحلب وحلبة المغات وطبعاا المذااق الاصيل موجود في كل منتجاات fikraa

----------


## كاتي الحلوة

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
احب اخبركم إني اشتريت من أميرة الورد لوشن للجسم برائحة الورد وماء توريد البشرة وتوريد الشفايف وماسك الطين با الفتامينات وماسك القمح و بصراحه كانت الأغراض بالنسبه لي مفاجأه ومب لاقيه كلام اعبر به عنهم بصراحه في قمة الروعه من ناحية السعر و الرائحه و المفعول جنااااااااااان أما أميرة الورد إسم على مسمى قمه الذوق في الأخلاق و التعامل والحين أخليكم مع رابط الأغراض اللي شريتها

----------


## كوين فاشن

*مرحبــآااا ..*


*حبيت اعرض لكم طلبيتي من التجوووره(miss.vip. )* 

*وهذا رابط ملفهـــآ: http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=145918*

*وطلبيتي كانت (( عين الجمـــل )) ،،*

*الصراااااحه ،، تسلم ايييييييييييييييييدج اختي مس في آي بي ،،*

*عين الجمل لذييييييييييييذ ،، والصووور تشهد لكم بذلك ،،*

*وماعليه كلام،،... انتي ذوووق * ذووووق* 

*وسعيده بتعاملي معاهـآ ،، تعاملها مررررريـــح* 

*والتوووصيل كان سررريع بعد ..*


*خنشوووف الصووور* 


**

----------


## مليكه88

فاما انا اشتريت من التاجره 
ام عفرا 
شرشف وشنطه
وتعاملت الاخت ام عفرا وياي بكل احترام وتقدير
ما شاء الله عليها انسانه تنحب بسرعه
وبرويكم الشرشف على الشبريه
احس معطي لوك حلو وهادي في غرفتي.....8_8
[IMG][/IMG]


وهذا رابط الاخت ام عفاري
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=129813

----------


## فوآغي

انا اشترييت من 
التاجره : 

*أم الميث والشيوخ* 



الصراحه رووعه الأغراض خصوصا الارواج يجننووون .. 


والاسعار رخيصصصه ..  :Smile: 


وهاذا موضوعها 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=669004

----------


## 3athaB

مراحب حلواات

صار لي فتره ما طلبت من الاخت الغاليه بنكووشه

وتولهت على كب كيكهــــــا بدرجه فضييييييييييييييعه

دقيت لها وطلبت ــ يم يمممممممممممممي شوفوا الصور واحكموا






هذه صوره أقرب للتعذيب إنياهاهاهاهااااا









وهذا رابط ملفهــــا 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=123889

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

دايما اطلب من التاجره *يسمينا* كريمات التنحيف
واقول بكتب في هالموضوع وانسى

هالمره تذكرت .. 

ما شاء الله عليها سريعه في الرد ع الرسايل
وارسال الطلبات .. وكلها ذوووق في تعاملها واسلوبها في الرد ^__^

طلبيتي الحين وياها الــ5

وان شاء الله في طلبيات ثانيه 

وهذي طلبيتي منها

----------


## الزبونة

طلبت ها الكيكه لحفلة تخرجي من الاخت bellegirl الكل انبهر بالشكل المميز وماصدقو انها شغل بيت ^_* 
كااانت عسسسسسسسسسل وياي مع اني لعوزتها كل شوي اغير العنوان خخخ الله يوفقها دنيا واخره ^^

----------


## ام فهد وراشد

اختى فكرة وصلتلي الاجاااااااااااااااااااار والحب


يا بنات الي ما طلبت الين احينه تطلب بصراحة اجااااااااااااااااار رهيييييييييييب روعه 

ذكرني باجاااااااااار مطعم ضيافة خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

على فكرة اختنا فكرة انسانه حبوووووووووووبه حبيتها من كل قلبي

وادري ما بيتم عندي اجار من باجر خخخخخخخخخخخخخ

بس الله يخلي لنا فكرة بطلب من عندها كل ما بغيت


تحياتي فكرة

----------


## نواعم العشاق

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

وبعد السلام 

حابه احط لكم طلبيتي الثانية من المنتدي المخذتنها من حبيبت قليبي فكوررررررررررررررررررة 
fikraa

ماختنها من 10 ايام وماحطيتها من كثر المشاغل


ووووووووووووايد فنان مفعول الكريم والشرشف ويا بعض هذا حدود 6شراشف سويت لها دعايا في الفريج خخخخخخخخخ

يارتي حطت الكريم مال التضعيف وعقب رقدت على الشرشف اتقول حست نفسها خفت 3كيلو

هذا شرشف زين حق اي وحده او واحد اظهرة ايعوره او يبا يخف نصحني به الدختور الذي عالج امي وقت نشته






وهذا مال الثلاجه يخوز الريحه فناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان




وهذا الكريم العجيب صدق فنان




وهذا السليمني على قوله الهنود ههههههههههههههههههههههه وووووووايد فنان لو تسوين بعد كرك






وهذه الهديه تخبلنا كلنا عليها ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووايد ريايل وحريم واللللللللللللله اني اول مرة اشم مثل هذه الريحه الفنانه في العود صدق انها خبيرة في العود لا تفوتون على عمركم




وهذه صورة تذكاريه للطلبيه خخخخخخخخخخخخ 

بالفعل فكرة من التاجرات المتميزات بالامانه والمصدقيه وترى الذي ما شترت منها خسرانه


وااااااااااااااااااااااااالله احبج في الله يا فكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررروة

والتوصيللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل سريع وفنان طلبت الطلبيه المغرب وصلتني ثاني يوم
والمندوب ووووووووووووووووووووايد مادب


وهذا الرابط مااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااالها
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=40005

----------


## دار الحي

اليوم اول مره بشارك وياكم بمشترياتي من المنتدى مع اني من زمان اشتري من التاجرات لكن ما اصور 
طبعا طلبيتي كانت من اختي الغاليه عليه : 
تصفيق حاااااااااااااار 

( *أم الميث والشيوخ*) 

واول شي كلمة الحق تنقال صدق طيبه وحبوبه وتتصل بح ابروحا اتابع طلبج وتهتم بكل شي 
واشكرها اولا على الهديه الحلوه يزاها الله كل خير 
شوفوها كونسيلر اوفيس وجحال سمايلنق و 2 اي شدو باودر



مسكرات الوان نسيت افتحهن لان الوانهن مب باينه خذت 2اسود / بني / ازرق 
ايلاينر كريمي سلفر وايلاينرسائل برونزي وذهبي وازرق




قلوزات + روجين 


باليتات الارواج 


ستيك فاونديشن / بودره مضغوطه / لورز باودر / لمعه للجسم / دايموند كريم 




بلشرات 



مناكير / اسيتون وردي


ايشدوا والالوان صدق قويه وثابته 




واخيرا منظف الفرش ومثبت الميك اب 



وبعد خذت منها شنطة الميك اب نسيت اصورها بس لاحضوا اني مصوره عليها الميك اب 

وتسلمين يالغاليه ( *أم الميث والشيوخ*) ماقصرتي 
وهذا رابط موضوعها 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=613966

----------


## luluq8

السلام عليكم

ثالث مره اطلب فا رايي وااااااضح ماشاء الله

والحين مع الصور

طلبيتي قبل جم يووووووم وصل الطلب جذي من بره



فتحته (الي فوق هديه ,ثالث مره اطلب ودايما مع كل طلب هديه)



و الحيين مع التعذيييييييييييييييييييييييب

----------


## أميرة المنتدى

السلام عليكم

حبيت أعرض طلبيتي من أميرة الورد



الصراحة مرطب الورد للشفايف عجيب.. استغنيت عن المرطبات اللي كنت استخدمها.. شفايف مليانة وناعمة ماشاءالله ولا أروع.. وبمواد طبيعيه 100%

بالإضافة إلى بخاخ الورد للوجه المنهك.. أنا خذت بس أجرب وما توقعت النتايج.. :Smile:  
وما راح أتردد أطلب منها المزيد.. وتعاملها الراقي لا يعلى عليه.. ربي يوفقها..

----------


## جـورية العين

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 

اخر مشترياتي من المنتدى كانت من عند حبيبتي 

هجير اخذت شباصات ليا ولبنوتي 

والله يبارج فيها اخذت كل الكولكشن الي لي 

ماشاء الله عليها هجير ماقصرت الوان الشباصات اتخبل وايد

----------


## جـورية العين

وامس اخذت من التاجره مس فلور




هايلا شيال صفوة منقشه سامحني صورتها بدون ما افتحها 



وهذي بودره اماندا 

ومسكار رهيبه ماتخلي الرموش يلزجن في بعض

وعطر ريحته خيال

----------


## بنكووشه

السلام عليكم

طلبيتي من عند التاجرة الحبوبة والمبدعة واللي صرت ما استغنى عن اكلاتها

(سيدة الوروود)

احلى ورق ملفوف ذقته بحياتي وبدووووووون مبالغة



هذا الصحن بعد دقايق بس طبعا قضينا عليه



واكيد البسكوت اللي بناتي مايستغنون عنه بسكوت الجبن
تمينا ناكل مننه طول الدرب
وهذا اللي بقى لما وصلنا خخخخخخخ



وحبيب الكل ..............ورق العنب الحامض يممممممممم صدق لذيذ


وبما اني امووووت على شي اسمه كب كيك

قلت لازم اجرب من كب كيك سيدة الوروود

وصدق ماشاء الله روووعة وطعمه لذيييييييييييييييييذ


واللي بتتعامل ويا هالتاجرة صدق ماراح تندم لانها حبوبة وطيبه وتدش القلب

وهذا كان رايي وبكل صراحة
وهذا رابط ملفها الشخصي
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=103523

----------


## &هجير&

اخذت من الغاليه فكره السفاح للصراصير وصدق سفااااااااااح 



واخذت من فنكوشه كب كيك لذيذ 



ومن التاجره الحبوبه فقيره المكنسه العجيبه

----------


## بزنس كارد

خذت من بنات المنتدى وايد بس اول مره اشارك وان شاء الله بحاول اعرض كل اللي اخذه 

خذت هذي الجلابيه الروعه من عند الاخت الجوري 999 وصراحه تعاملها روعه وانسانه راقيه 








واعتقد هذا رابط موضوعها 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=690731

----------


## minoucha

أنا ياطويلات العمر طلبت من عند سيدة الوروود والله كلمة روعة شوي عليها
ريلي كان مسافر ويموت على المحاشي بس مو مال الطباخين اللي عندنا دوم يقول لمايسوونه يبالهم يغيرون الإسم حرام يقولوا محاشي 
المهم حبيت أسويله مفاجئة قلت له ذوق من هالمحاشي ورد علي والله تم يمدح لين ما خلص لا والحبيبة اللي تقول ماتداني المحاشي مجابلته ويالله يقولي على أساس ما داني المحاشي قتله والله هذا غير 
صدق صدق صدق الله يعطيج العافية 
والتعامل عن جد حلو طيبة وأدب الله يحفظج ويرزقج من حيث لاتحتسبين والله إنج تستاهلي كل خيروهذي صور الطلبية مرتبة ومعدلة

----------


## luluq8

غداي امس وصل

طلبيتي الرابعه من الغاليه سيده الوروود 

بسم الله نبدأ

العلبه وصلت


و يوم فتحتها

الي فوق هدايا منها والله دايما تفشلني  :Frown: 
الجياسه انواع البسكوت 
والعلبه الخضره ما اعرف اسمه الماعون الي ينحط فيه الشكر و مرات الحلاو شكله حلوو 
و العلبه الصفره بخوور (دخون) بس فتحت العلبه ماشاء الله ريحته شي شي


وهذا البسكوت حاطته لي هديه (لذيذيييين)


و الحيييين حبيب قلبي المحاشيي و ورق العنب




البسكووت مووووو طبيعييييي ماشاء الله بسكوت الزعفران  :Smile: 
[url=http://uaewomen.net/upload//uploads/images/uaewomen-bcb0547f91.jpg][/url

----------


## ام كتكوتي

السلام عليكم

اشتريت هالاغراض من بعض تاجرات المنتدى.. 
امس الطلبيات كلهم جو مع بعض..

اولا من التاجرة ام الميث والشيوخ

بودرة غلتر + روج + اي لاينر + ماسكارا + مناكير لونين + باليت ارواج فوشية



جربت الروج والاي لاينر والماسكارا وباليت الارواج كلهم فضيعين!

✿✿✿

ثانيا من التاجرة دبوية 2007

مناكير اسلامية



الالوان عجيبة.. جربت اللون الوردي وايد حلو..

✿✿✿

ثالثا من التاجرة ثلوج الصيف

خرامات اشكال 



حلوين..
بس الصراحة توقعت اللي في العلبة اكثر وعبالي الحجم صغير.. 

✿✿✿

رابعا واخيرا من التاجرة ام سواف

صينية السيارة



فكرتها حلوة.. اخذتها لزوجي.. في البداية قالي مرة ثانية شاوريني قبل ما تشترين بس يوم طلعنا واستخدمنا الصينية حسها تنفع لطلعاتنا..

مشكورين يالتاجرات وما قصرتوا.. امانة كل الطلبيات وصلوا مثل ما طلبتهم وما شاء الله وصلوا بسرعة خلال يومين كلهم..

----------


## luluq8

مشترياااتي اليدديده 

اول شي بعذبكم (من دلوعه الموت) موووووووووووووووو طبيعيييي ماشاء الله
,وهذي رابع مره اطلب منها مو اول مره بس كل مره اكل الككاو قبل ما اصوره
واشكرها على الهديه الحلوه




من( ام الميث و الشموخ)
مكيااج روعه روعه ماشاء الله و اكثر شي عجبني الباليتات



و اخييراا اهما اساور من( ام مايا) بس انا استخدمهم كشباصات لانهم ما يشدون الشعر انا كنت شاريتهم من محل من قبل الوحد ب 5 دراهم عند ام مايا فرقققق

[url=http://uaewomen.net/upload//uploads/images/uaewomen-166cbfa962.jpg][/url

----------


## جـورية العين

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 

اليوم وصلتني طلبيتي من التاجره ام ريان 

عود الشيوخ 

رهيب بمعنى الكلمه حوزني فتحت الغطى الا الريحه شلت الغرفه والممر



اما اها الدخون السايل روعه ريحته بااااااااااااارده ورحيمه 



واكثر شي عجبني عود جذاب حلو

----------


## جـورية العين

من ورده دبي حبيبه قلبي اخذت ها الخلاط الجامبوا 

ما شاء الله صج انه جامبوا يشل وايد احسن علشان افتك 

كله مرة وحده خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخههههههههههههعععع



واخذت بعد ها الطحانه ماله القهوة بس انا لي وايد استعمالات عليها 

والحمد لله انها يات في وجتها لان كل طحاناتي خلاص طلعن تقاعد 


خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخععععععع



وبعدني ان شاء الله باخذ كمن حايه من وروده لرمضان الله يلاجينا فيه

----------


## Bnt-il3rb

هاي اول مره اطلب من النت وطلبت بسكوت عين الجمل من mozni
والصرااحهـ روعهـ انا وريلي عيبنا ^^ 
اله يعطيج العافيهـ وانصحكم فيه

----------


## عبـــويه..~

وصلتني طلبيتي من الغالية ورودة دبي الغنية عن التعريف اقولها تسلمين والف شكر

جهاز المعمول 

وعلى طول طيران سويت فيه فطاير طلعن شكلهن راقي وحلوين حبوهم الصغارية وما مداه دقايق والفطاير مسوايه مع احلى كوب كرك 

هذا هو الجهاز ينفع للسرعة لما يطبون عليج الضيوف فجأة بس تكونين مسويه العجينه مسبقا وتقدرين تحشينه باللي تحبينه 



وهذي تجربتي تفضلوا

----------


## أم الكباتن

اشتريت من التاجره فكره مكينة ورق العنب

وهذي الصور تتحدث عن نفسها





وهذا الورق العنب بعد اللف شوفوا كيف مرتب وجميل 



الصراحه المكينه قويه وعمليه وسريعه

ومثاليه للي يسووون محاشي دايما

هذا رابط الاخت فكره للي تحب تطلب منها

وهي اخت معاملتها جدا راقيه

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=40005

----------


## احلام تونس

طلبيتي اخواتي من التاجرة الذهبية *يسمينا*

تعاملها ولا اروع وانسانة قمة في الاخلاق والذوق وبصراحة تعبتها معي وكان بالها واااااسع 

الطلبية شحتنهالي يوم السبت وما شاء الله يوم الاربعاء متصلين عليا للتوصيل مع انها في دبي وانا في تونس


هذي اول ما وصلتني وعليها ستيكرات البريد الدولي







هذولا الاغراض اللي طلبتهم منها + هدية فديتها ما تقصر ودومها صاحبة واجب  :Smile: 






وهم مفتوحين 


مثبت الماكياج سمايلنج + كريم اساس ديرماكول الجديد + معطرات فراش : العود الابيض رحيته رهييبة عجبتني، وشمس الامارات : ريحته هااادية وحلللوة بس ما اتهنيت بيه ........ شلته بنتي فديتها تعطر فيه غرفتها وثيابها  :Smile: 








هذولا مقص الحف الذهبي بالفتلة : رووووووعة نتائجه ما كنت اعرف استعمله بس بعد 10 دقائق من التجربة ضبطته خلااااص



يرجى تظليل الصورة قبل وضعها ف المنتدى غاليتي





هدية حبيبتي الغالية  :Smile: 







رابط ملفها الشخصي واللي تتعامل معها اكيييييد ما راح تندم ان شاء الله :


http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=10225


ان شاء الله التعامل مبيننا متواصل واتمنالها التوفيق وربي يبارك لها في رزقها اللهم آمين

----------


## Reem dxb

أنا طلبت من أختي bellgirl Cupcakes
ماشاء الله عليها الكب كيك يخبل وطعمه ما ينوصف
و الأكثر عن هذا تعاملها الراقي و طيبتها اللي مالها مثيل 
وهذي صورته


وهذا رابطها فديتها
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=104253

----------


## عضوه وبس

مرحبا انا عضوه يديده بعدني ما اتعرفت الا على القليل من التاجرات و من ظمنهم التاجره عواشهـ وايد حبيتها اسلوبها حلو و راقي و هداياها احلى طلبت منها توزيعات الربع توله هاي صورتها...طلبت بالوان واايد هاي بعضهم...
هاي صورتهم من عندها و اسعارها ولا احلى اسعااااار اتسوي الي نباه..انصح كل وحده تبا شي اتسير عندها ..

----------


## minoucha

طلبيتي2الثانية من الغاليه سيده الوروود 
محاشي مشكلة اللي تينن وورق عنب اللي لا يعلى عليه والسينابون ياربيييييييييي عذآآآآآآاب من الخاطر 
والله الواحد شو ماقال مابيوفيها حقها
أخليكم مع الصور

url=http://www.herosh.com][/url]
url=http://www.herosh.com][/url]

url=http://www.herosh.com][/url]

----------


## ummohamed1

هذي طلبينتي من التاجرهةMOON_AD

هديه بيبي بوي رووووعه و الصراحه راعتني وايد فديتها و الله و كلها ذوووووووق فالتعامل و ربي يوفجها فتجارتها 






http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=60446 و هذا رابطها الشخصي للي حاب يتعامل معاها و الله ما بيندم

----------


## luluq8

وصلت قبل اسبوع طلبيتي من انسانه رائعه و مبدعه و راقيه بالتعامل وبالها طوييل ماشاء الله ( بنت النور) 

و كانت عباره عن سيديات تصميم خاص توزيعات حق ولدي الله يحفظه و فيها اذكار الصباح و المساء 
و عباره عن كرت فيه اسمي عشان احطه لما بهدي احد



و هذا السي دي


و هذا رابط بنت النور
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=98221

----------


## الريامي

مرحباااااا
 :44 (22): 
اشتريت من اختي دلوعه امها " نعال عزكم الله"
ووصلتني طلبيتي البارحه وبصراااااحه عالطبيعه طلعن احلي بواااايد
ويكفي عزيزتي دلوعه امها كانت قمه في الذوق والطيبه... واسعدني التعامل معاهاااا
ربي يوفجهاااااااااااا  :Smile:

----------


## الريامي

:13 (37): 

وهذي طلبيتي الثانيه من اختي دلوعه الموت
طبعا الطلبيه الاولي مالحقت اصورها وخلصوها
وهذا الباجي من الطلبيه الثانيه  :Smile: 
بصراحه الكاكاو لذيذ ولا يقاوم 
واختي دلوعه الموت احلي في تعاملها وطيبهاااا 
ربي يوفجهاااااااااااااا يارب
واكيد لي عوده وطلباات ثالثه ورابعه ههههههه
 :13 (41):

----------


## ورودة دبي

مرحبا 

وصلت طلبيتي من عند التاجره دبويه2007 

طلبت من عندها مجموعة قباضات 
حجمين صغار و كبار

شكلهم يمكن في الصور عادي

لكن ع الطبيعه وااااااااااايد حلوات و غاويات 

حبيتهم واااااااايد و هاي ثاني مره اخذه عنها 
شكرا ع الهدايا المميزة حبيبتي ام سعيد

واكيد لي تعامل معاج

----------


## هديل المشاعر

السلام عليكم

شفت الموضوع و حبيت اشارك فيه

صار لي فترة بالمنتدى و تعاملت مع العديد من التاجرات بس مو كلهم عندي لهم صور 

بس في جم صورة قلت بحطها لكم

اول تعامل كان لي مع التاجرة ورود دبي و خذيت منها جهاز عين الجمل

و الجهاز روعة و عجبني وايد و سويت منه وايد حتى تايلاند وصل ههههههه

هذا غير التعامل الحلو مع الاخت ورود دبي

يعطيها الف عافية و هذي صورة الجهاز



و تعاملت مع التاجرة ايمي الحلوة و خذيت منها منتج الرسم على الاظافر خذيت كمية لي و لخواتي و اربيعاتي

و الكل عجبهم المنتج

و استانست وايد في التعامل مع الاخت ايمي الحلوة ما شاء الله عليها حبوبة حيل و راقية في تعاملها

و هذي صورة المنتج



و عن طريق التاجرة ايمي الحلوة شريت شـدو للعيــون ... eye majic

و اهو من التاجرة ::ملاك:: ما كلمتها لانه ايمي ما قصرت اهي اللي تكلمت معاها و طلبت لي منها

و ارسلته و شفت اسمها على الوصل و لها الحق اني اتشكرها على هالشدو اللي كلمت روعة شوي عليه

انا اعرف اسوي ميك اب بنفسي بس قلت بجرب اشتري منها و اشوف كيف شكله و شفت انه اسهل و احلى بوايد

و ان شاء الله راح يكون لي تعامل ثاني معاهم و بس لما تخلص الكمية اللي عندي لاني شارية وايد  :Smile: 

و هذي صورته



طبعا لي تعاملات مع تاجرات ثانيات بس ما عندي الصور حاليا 

و الحمدالله كل اللي تعاملت معاهم راقيين جدا في التعامل و استانست في التعامل معاهم

----------


## الريامي

احلى ملال للسويتات والحلو
اليوم وصلتني طلبيتي من اختي "الموز" 
وبصراحه وايد عيبني الملال 
والاحلي التعامل مع الموز ما قصرت وطلبيتي وصلتني بسرعه

موفقه اختي الموووووز
 :13 (41):

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

*

طلبيتي من التاجرة دلوعة الموت .. فديتها أنا زبونة دايمة عندها و أطلب منها بإستمرار




- طلبيتي من التاجرة ورد جوري

فديتها قمة الذوق خلت لي التوصيل مجانا + حطت لي اهداء





*

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

*
- طلبيتي من التاجرة ورودة دبي

أنا زبونة دايمة عندها .. ما شاء الله بضاعتها من أجود ما يكون 

*

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

*
طلبيتي من التاجرة أم سواف 

فديتها عسل و حبوبة

*

----------


## am_shaima

انا أخدت من التاجرة أم بشر وربات بالقشطة لكن ما صورت وكيكة الشعيريه اللذيذة وطلعت شيئ خياااااااااااااااااااااااااااالي وفظيع شغلها نظيف ومرتب ولذيذ والتسليم سريع وعلى الوقت وشوفو الصور 




[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

عن قرررررب 

[IMG][/IMG]


طبعاً الكيكة طارت فوراً ومابقى منها الا الذكرى 

جربوها وعيشو التجربة وأنصحكم بالفطائر والكبب السورية وورق العنب يميييييييييييييييييي


مواضيع الشيف أم بشر

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=115845

----------


## luluq8

السلام عليكم 

اول شي غداي قبل امس من ام عبدالرحمان6

ورق عنب ماشاء الله ماشاء الله موطبيعيييييييييييييييييييييييييي


البشاميييل ماشاء الله لذيذ لذيذ لذذذذذذذييييييييييييييذ



والحين تاجره اتعامل معاها لاول مره اهيا (MOON_AD )بس انسانه راقيه بمعنى الكلمه و صار موقف معاها خلاني اعرف معدنها عدل وخلاني ما افكر الا فيها يوم ولدت رفيجتي فا طلبت منها هديه حق بيبي قيرل والباجيت كان بسيط(300درهم) و شوفوا هديتي




وهذا رابطها 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=60446

واذا الله احيانا باجر بكمل لكم باجي مشترياتي  :Smile:

----------


## 3ashgt_zayed

*انا اخذت من التاجره bellegirl* 

*الراقيه بتعاملها* 

*وحتى الكاب كيك الاي ما جربته خسرانه* 

 صدق مال حشمه

**





*وحبيت اشكرها من كل قلبي* 

*وهذي مواضيعها* 

*جديد:* *╗◄ Baby Cake & CupCake *¤!||!¤* كيـــك وكــب كيك النثـــور►╔ شـــي راقــي** ‏(* *1**2**3** ...* *الصفحة الأخيرة**)* 
*جديد:* *.·´`·.·´¯`·.›كيك وكب كيك التخــرج .·´¯`·. GrAduAtiOn CaKes & CuP CaKes .·´`·.·´¯`·.›** ‏( 123 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)* 
*جديد:* *كيــــك وكـــب كيك .. الاحتفـــال بالمولود It's a boy , It's a girl ابـــداع ^_*** ‏( 123 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)* 
*جديد:* *~*-,-*~'^'~, ChiLdren ParTy CaKe~'^'~كيـــك الاطفــال والحفــلات~*-,-*~'^'~,ابـــداع** ‏( 123 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)*

----------


## 3ashgt_zayed

كاب كيك بمعنى الكلمه والصور تحكم من قريب
التاجره bellegirl 

والصحن والكوب التركش كوفي مبدعتنا 3athaB





















طبعاً يا دوري عشان اكل الكاب كيك الاكثر من رائع 



قولوا ماشاء الله 


انا كتب رقم واحد اني اول مره مش اخر مره 

وموفقه يارب والله يرزقج من حلاله الطيب 

ويرزقج بذريه الصالحه

----------


## ام فهد وراشد

ومرة ثانية اطلب من حبيبتنا فكرة اجااااااااااااااااااار 

بس هالمرة مب غرشة ولا اثنين 6 غراش

همبا ولومي وبعد طالبة شرشف حق عوار الظهر صراحة ابو العيال جرب الشرشف 

وقال احس انه عوار ظهري راح وهذه مب مجامله

وفكوووووووورة انسانة حبوبة 

وطبعا اخليكم مع الصورة جماعية لاجار بعد ما تشتت شملهم خخخخخخخخخخخ كانوا 6 بس احينه 3 

وصورة شرشف 

وسوري اذا التصويري مب واضح

----------


## ورودة دبي

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


تعاملي اليوم ,,,

مع

التاجرة عبـــويه 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=107542

تعاملى معاها يقارب الــ 6 مرات ماشاء الله 




البجايم رهييييييييبه بكل معنى الكلمة 


هذه بعض الصور فقط و ع الطبيعه احلى و احلى 







هاييل دون سليبر 



واكيد لي تعامل قادم معاها

----------


## الريامي

:44 (22): 
هذي طلبيتي من من اختي نور العين
بصراحه هالانسانه واايد ذووق 
وهذي ثااني مره اتعامل معاها
ربي يوفقها ويرزقها من حلاله الطيب  :Smile:  


الرجاء تظليل الصور قبل عرضها في المنتدى  

 
وهذي الهديه من اختي نور العين  :Smile:

----------


## الريامي

وهذي طلبيتي من اختي مناكير فوشيه
وصلتني اليوووووووم  :Smile: 
اول مره اتعامل معاااااااااها بس ماشاالله عليها حبوبه وذوق
ربي يوفقهاا ويرزقهااا من حلاله الطيب  :Smile: 







وعلي فكره الدهن عود ريحته غاااااااويه يزاج الله خير اختي  :13 (21):

----------


## الريامي

:13 (47): 
واليوم بعد وصلني مندووووووب اختي دبويه ام سعيد  :Smile: 
بصراحه القباضات وااااااااايد حلواااااااات وكيوت 
ربي يوفقها ويرزقها من حلاله الطيب  
 
وهذي هديه اختي ام سعيد <<< يزاها الله خير  :Smile:  
الرجاء تظليل الصور قبل عرضها في المنتدى

----------


## الريامي

:13 (47): 
وهذا مندووووووب اختي روح ملاك
ربي يوفقها ويرزقها من حلاله الطيب  :Smile:

----------


## 3ashgt_zayed

_ وصلتني الطلبيه ماشاء الله عليج على سرعة توصيلج_ _وبصراحه شغلج نظف وحلو_ _______________http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=40005_

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

السلام عليكم الغاليات 

اشحالكم ان شاء الله بخير ... حابة اخبركم عن الطلبيات اللي وصلني امس ما شاء الله كل وحدة احلى عن الثانية ,,, وبحطها لكم بحسب ترتيب طلبي لها  :Smile:  

اول شي طلبته كان (( مكسار العروس )) من اختي الغالية ام زايد فديتها او uae13122 

بها الطريقة ما شاء الله ^_^



وهذا شكله ما شاء الله ^_^






ممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم تقولون شكله حلاوا يمي يمي بنتي مسكينة يايه تبا تاكل اقولها ياهبلا هذا دخون تقولي انزين بس بجرب قلتلها برايج جربي بروحي ابا اجرب ممممممممم خخخخخ..

وهاي المخمرية اللي يت هدية معاه ما شاء الله  :Smile:  



ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن شغل راقي وفنااااااااااااااااان كشكل وكريحة الله يحفظج يالغالية وتسلمين على ابداعاتج الكشخة ما شاء الله  :Smile:  

ملاحظة :

من امس مخلية الدخون على التسريحة واكيد مسكرة عليه بس والله كل ما طلعة دشيت الغرفة اشم الريحة فايحة من الخاطر ما شاء الله ما شاء الله يعني اعتقد ماله داعي ابخر بروحه الدخون فايح ما شاء الله  :Smile: 
*


*ا


*


يتبع >>>>>>

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

الطلبية الثانية وصلتني من حبيبتي IT-2008 



تعرفون انا احب الاشياء اللي على قولتهم هاند كرافت ( hand craft ) / مشغولات يدوية وااااااااااااايد تعيبني لان احس ان الانسان اللي سواها سواها من خاطره ,,, وهالطلبية كانت مشغولات يدوية وااااااااااااااايد حلوووووووة وجدا رااااقية ما شاء الله ^_^...



يمكن الصورة مب واضحة بس تابعوا معاي الصور وشوفوا الرووووعة ما شاء الله ^_^



خواتم هاند ميد ( شغل يدوي ما شاء الله ) ها خاتم في ايد وحدة من بناتي ..



وهذا لون ثاني ... طبعا بنتي عندها امل انها تاخذ منهم بس على مين يا بابا اترييتها ترقد وخبيتهم ككككككككككككك ... 

بس اكثر واحد عيبني في الخواتم ما شاء الله هذا ...



احب انا الاطقم ( خاتم + حلق) وااااااااااااااااااايد حلوووووووو ما شاء الله ,, 



وهنيه الخاتم مسكين متورط في ايديني العيوز عافانا الله !_!


*******************

فالله يوفق جميع اللي اتعامل معاهم واللي تعاملت واللي بتعامل ما شاء الله عليهم ما قصروا والله ييسر الخير للجميع ويرزق الجميع في الدنيا والاخره  :Smile:  

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## عواشهـ

هاي طلبيتي من التاجره قصيدة شوق ملابس لبنتي و طرشت هديه ما قصرت وحليلها..

وحليلها تسال و اتحاتي متى بتوصل الطلبيه واااااااااايد طيوبه الله يوفقها..

----------


## ام سلطـــــان

انا طلب من التاجره فيري نايس للإكسسوار طقم اكسسوار والصرااااحه طلع رووووووووووعه 

وماشالله وصلني بسرعه مشكوره حبيبتي ^_^


**
وهو طبعا الصقم اللي على يمين الشاشه

----------


## إيمان العلي

أشتريت من الأخت فكرة أجار الهمبا المهروس والصراحة لذيذ وحامض وحار لا يفوتكم خواتي والله يوفقها إن شاء الله ويحفظها من كل شر ومن كل حاسد ( اللهم آمين ) 
وشوفو الصور

----------


## زفة فرح

*طلبيتي كانت من عند الأخت أسماء 
Glamour Design 







كنت طالبة توزيعات بمناسبة نجاح عملية الوالدة الله يحفظها ،، و ما قصرت في التنفيذ المتقن الراقي .. و التسليم في وقت قياسي ،، 







و فوق هذا كله ،، تعاملها الذوق ربي يحفظها و الهدية الرقيقة اللي أسعدت بها الوالدة فديتها



ربي ييسر لها في تجارتها و يزيدها من فضله ،، و أنصح كل من تبحث عن الرقي فتوزيعاتها إن تتعامل معاها



و هذا رابطهم
http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=202
*

----------


## M.E

البارحه طلبت من سيدة الوروود وماشاء الله عليها ماقصرت وكان الاكل بياض ويهه خصوصا محشي الملفوف والكب كيك والفطاير

ويعطيج العافيه الغالية
وسمحيلي ماصورت امس

----------


## Decaldo

:

انــــا من 3 ايام طلبت من ( سيّدة الورود ) 
ورق عنـب ، 



،

ملفوف 


&

محشي فلفل أخظر & باذنجــــان 


وايضـاً طلب ساندويجات شنقهاي رول وهي طّرشت معاه سمبوسة البتزا على مــا أعتقد ، 

:

بصـــرآآآآحه الاكل والطّعم عذآآآآآآآآآآآآب ، 
كــــآآن ولا أحلــى  :13 (5):  .. 

كـل شي له طعمـه الخاص ، الخدّمـه طيّبه ونظيفـه .. 
تسلم ايدهــــآآآ .. 

 :Smile:

----------


## الريامي

وهذي باجي طلبياتي الي ما تفيجت انزل الصور قبل <<
هذي طلبيتي من اختي فكره يزاها الله خير >>>




وهذي طلبيتي من اختي دموع ربي يوفقجهاااا



وهذي طلبيتي من اختي سيدره يزاها الله خير مع كل الشكر

----------


## :أميرة الورد:

طلبيتي من اختي وعزيزتي سيدة الوروود 
يمي يمي ورق عنب خطييييير حااامض شوفو الصور 
محلاته ,,احلى ورق عنب ذقته الصرااااحه
وطلبت كيكه كاكاو روووعه
صدق ذوووق فالتعامل وفالوقت المحدد وصلني
مشكوره

----------


## الجازي 66

*هذي طلبيتي من التاجره cuTe22*


*استكرات الحناء ..........*











*وجزاها الله خير ماقصرت .............*



*وهذا رابط لموضوعها* 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=461998

----------


## جـورية العين

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 

امس وصلت طلبيتي من الاخت العزيزة ورودة دبي 

الصراحه ها الانسانه ذوق وقمة للذوق بعد 



طلبت منها زعفران مالها الغاوي 

ياااااااااااااااي محلات ريحته ايجنن ورهيب 

على كل شي 

في المخمريه 

في الشاي والقهوة 
على العيش الابيض وفي المهلبيات والبلاليط 

شعره وحده ما شاء الله تصبغ وتسد 



وطلبت بعد منها شاي الزعفران 

بس الله يهديني ما اعرف شياني بدل ما اقولها اريد 5 قلت اريد 2 ما اعرف شوا بيسد 

بس ان شاء الله في اليايات 



وهذا بعد

----------


## جـورية العين

ومن الغاليه فوووووووووووووووفوووووووووووو

فلونه 

وصلتني ها الطلبيه 



مشاء الله على ها البنيه ما اطيبها 

وطلبت بعد ها الجطعه مع شيلتها الصفوة 



والصراحه ان التصوير ظالم الجطع وحلاهن 

الصراحه خامه الجطع رهيبه وبارده هب يابسه

----------


## malak_AD

السلام عليكم هاي صورة طلبيتي من اختيReem dxb
والحمدالله وصلتني الطلبية عالوقت بالضبببببط وكان تعامل راقي :Smile: 


طبعاً على طول فتحت اجرب والله خفت تكون الريحة قوية بس وايد تشهي هههههه زين ماكليتها 

وخفيفة الريحة ووايد ترطب الخلطة وايد وهذا هو المطلوب حطيت على منطقة حسيتها ناعمه^_^

وهذا ملفها الشخصي وان شاءالله يكون لي تعامل أخر بإذن الله

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=91419

----------


## جرح صامت

طلبيتي الاخيره من الغاليه فقيره 
استشوار واشكرها من كل قلبي صراحه

----------


## 3ashgt_zayed

اول حبيت اشكر الاخت ثلوج الصيف 

على تنبيه لي المسبق بالقياسات

المجموعه الاولى صغيره تقريباً 2 انش 



عينه من المجموعه الاولى بالعكس في ناس شعرها خفيف تمشي معاهم هل نوعيه


بس مجموعة الكروشيه وسط وايد ناسبتن بصراحه نوعيت شباصاتج جداً راقيه















هذي الشباصه اكبر وناعمه 



وهذي اكبر حجم واكثر عن هل مقاس بيكون مبالغ فيه 

وان شاء الله على الشهر الياي باخذ المجموعه كلها 



الف شكر على الهديه 






مقارنه في المقاسات 
بعد اوضحه عن جيه ماشي 



بختصار كل شي منج حلو والاي 
بتتعامل معاج في الشباصات بتعرف رايي

وهذي رابطتها 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=93916

----------


## جـورية العين

اليوم العصر وصلتني الجنطه من الاخت العوش 99

وما شاء الله اخذت منها اشياء وايده 



ها العطور الماركه



وها شي خاص



الكوالتي روعه روعه



وها بجامه وشيله بو خيوط رهيبه بس ما فجت الجيسه عنه 

والصراحه ان التعامل الاخت وايد حلو

----------


## فراشة وردية

السلام عليكم 

طلبيتي من الغاليه وروده دبي 

و مب اول و لا آخر طلبيه ان شاء الله 

طلبيتي هالمره 

دله الفي الالمانيه + زعفران ( نوعيته ممتازة )+ شاى الزعفران 





و كانت النتيجه احلى حليب بالزعفران 



ربي يعطيها العافيه و يبارك في تجارتها

----------


## miss-AD

اليوم وصلتني الطلبيه reem dxb وشريت من عندها زبدة الشيا و زبدة الكاكاو الخام وبصراعه ومعني الكلمه خدمه حلو وتوصيل سريع وكانت تجربه حلو من التاجر واحب اشتري من عندها يوم بيخلص وبصراحه زبدة الكاكاو رحيتها صدق كاكاو و زبدة الشيا واللي سمعته من فوائدها للبشره وشعر بشكل عجيب وكنت اادور عليه بس ما احصله والحمد الله لقيت الاخت عندها وعجبني الصراحه 
اللي تبي صدق تكون بشرتها مثل اليهال وناعمه وما فيها عيوب تدش موضوعها الانه بيزاتج ما بترووح بلاش بصراحه 

وما قصرت معاي الله يرزقها يا ربي ويوسع عليها 
هذا موضعها http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=705379 
الصوره 

]

----------


## أم خالد الحلو

هلا خواتي

طلبت من ثلوج الصيف مجموعة قباضات لي ولربعي . والمجموعة كانت كبيرة بس أنا صورت جزء منها
بصراحه الصور اللي منزلتهم في موضوعها حلو واااايد ويبين الشغل نظيف .. وقلتلها هالشي من قبل في ردي على موضوعها 

بس الطلبية لما وصلتني ... تفاجأت بصراحه 
ما توقعت القباضات تطلع جيه بصراحه

شغل نظييييييف
اتقان وتميز وابداع في العمل

فعلاً متعوب عليه .. 
وأول مرة في حياتي أشوف قباضات بهالمستوى

هذا شهادةحق لازم أقولها ..
للعلم ثلوج الصيف لا أعرفها ولا تعرفني 
وأول مرة في حياتي أتعامل معها .. وأكيد بطلب منها مستقبلاً

يزاج الله خير حبيبتي .. بيضتي ويهي جدام الربع رغم انهم كانوا خيفانين يطلع غير عن الصور

وهذي الصور من تصويري الخاص ^_^
[IMG]http://up1.*****.com/2010/04/rnD48269.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://up1.*****.com/2010/04/lw448269.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://up1.*****.com/2010/04/T7G48269.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://up1.*****.com/2010/04/bFg48639.jpg[/IMG]

وهنيه على شعر بنتي ^_^
[IMG]http://up1.*****.com/2010/04/Hel48639.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://up1.*****.com/2010/04/ZdN48639.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://up1.*****.com/2010/04/snH48883.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## لوله الحلوة

*هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي يالغاليات

انا من ثلاث ايام وصلتني الطلبيه من Reem dxb وهي عبارة عن ( خلطة بزبده الكاكاو والشايا) والله يابنات توني بديت فيها رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه حسيت بتحسن من الحين وان شاءالله بستمر عليها هي صحيح فيها ريحه بس شويه وتروح ، اهم شي عندي النتايج والله وبالنسبه لتعامل مع التاجرة ريم واااااااااااااايد راقي وروعه بصراحه اسلوبها في قمه الذوق اتمنى لها التوفيق دوم هب يوم ياربيه وان شاءالله بكون زبونه دايمه وياج وعلى فكرة ترانيه رمست ربيعاتيه عن خلطتج والحين هن يبن وراح يطلبن منج قريب باذن الله وهذي صورة الطلبيه.

*

----------


## شرايه

السلااام علييكم 

اليوم وصلتني طلبية من اختي ثلوج الصيف ,, بصراحه روعه 

عيبني وايد ^_^ 


وهذي صوره إلهن .. 




حبيت اقولها مشكوره عزيزتي على سهولة التعامل وياج ..

----------


## luluq8

السلام عليكم 

وصلي اليوم طلبي من الاخت ام كاكي

انا بصراحه شريته حق البخور و طلع احلى من الصوره واكبر و شكله سنع واايد حلو

واشكر ام كاكي تعامل حلو و موعد مضبوط  :Smile: 

uploads/images/uaewomen-59f8157656.jpg][/url]

وهذا رابط الموضوع  :Smile: 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=709527

----------


## أم الكباتن

اشتريت من التاجره فكره مكينة ورق العنب

وهذي الصور تتحدث عن نفسها





وهذا الورق العنب بعد اللف شوفوا كيف مرتب وجميل 



الصراحه المكينه قويه وعمليه وسريعه

ومثاليه للي يسووون محاشي دايما

هذا رابط الاخت فكره للي تحب تطلب منها

وهي اخت معاملتها جدا راقيه

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=40005

----------


## luluq8

كب كيك امس وصلي من اختي bellegirl

انسانه التعامل معاها مريييح و حلو...

الشكل ماشاء الله مسكتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت

والطعم روعه 

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن



وهذا الرابط

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=104253

----------


## جـورية العين

والحين دور ميمي 

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

من حبيبه قلبي الغاليه درب الوله 

وصلتني اليوم كيكاتي بمناسبه ترقيتي لمشرفه في قسم مال واعمال 



هذي كيكه البلاك فورست وياهي لذيذه 

الحمد لله اني لحجت اصورها وهي محافظه على شكلها قبل الهجوم 



وهذي كيكه الترمسيوا 

ياهي لذيده طاحوا عليها العيال طيحه 

والالذ من الكيكات تعامل الاخت ندى وكلامها الي ينجط عسل 

والي تشجع دوم الانسان ياخذ من ها الطيبين

----------


## ورودة دبي

طلبيتي اليوم من عند هـــل بوظبي
والتاجــــــرة أم علاوي+

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=87235


انا عوقي الكوفي و السوالف هاي
ومن شفت موضوعها طلبت دون تردد

والطعم !!
ياويلي منه !

الانواع اللي وصلتني :

القهوة البيضا
قهوة الكاكـــاو 
كوفـــي لاتيــه

لذيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــذ لــــــــــــــذيـــــــــــــذ
والنكهة عجيـــــــــــبه 


والـــــــــــزين يفــــــــــرض نفســـــــــــــه




تفضلوا كوب كوفي لاتيه 




وانصح مدمنات الكوفي يجربونه !

----------


## قــصايــد

*اشتريــت من عند التاجره fikraa جهــاز الكب كيك وآجـــار الهمبا 

يمي يمي عالأجاااار لذييييييذ 



وطبعــا التعـــامل والأسلوب جدا راااااقي ماشاء الله عليـــها ..

ربي يوفقها ان شاء الله ..*

----------


## أم اليازيه 2

السلام عليكم 

طلبيتي من عند التاجره ( ام مايا ) فديتها والله

الاساااور رووووعه واحلى من الصووور بوااايد

وان شاء الله برد اطلب حق بنتي وربيعتي من عندها 

والطلبيه وصلتني بسرعه الصرااحه ما اتأخرت 

وطرشتلي اسواره هديه مااتقصر  :Smile: 

وانصحكم بالاسااور نوعيتها واايد اوووكيه

1- اساور اختي 
 

2- اساوري 
 

3- 3 من منظم الشنطه رتبلي شنطتي يزاها الله خير ام مايا 
 

رابط موضوعها للي حابه تشوف 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=697268

----------


## ورودة دبي

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


اليوم طلبيتي من عند التاجرة 

زم_قمر_ان
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=99562

طلبت من عندها طقم الذهب الفرنسي

وايد كبوت و حلو و لمعته حلوة

والصور تتكلم ^_^





بالتوفيج

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

وطلبيتي الثانيه من التاجرة
عبـــويه..~

وهذا رابط موضوعها
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...=698295&page=2

وكانن عباره عن تيشيرتين وبجامتين
وخامتهم وااااايد ناعمه ... ومناسبات للجونا الحين 











حلو التعامل وياها .. وترد على كل الاسأله بسرعه ^___^
وان شاء الله لي تعامل 2 وياها 
على اول الشهر  :Smile:

----------


## أم خالد الحلو

طلبيتي كانت من عند طموحه بوظبي 

تعاملها حلو وما قصرتي وياي ^_^
وهذي طلبيتي انا وأختي

وبصراعه القطع وااايد حلوات، وناويين نسويها فساتين حق اليهال استايل انجليزي ^_* وبيكون بطريقة دمج القطع


[IMG]http://up1.*****.com/2010/04/iDF21077.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://up1.*****.com/2010/04/YYL21077.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://up1.*****.com/2010/04/ebL21077.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://up1.*****.com/2010/04/4mM21183.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://up1.*****.com/2010/04/B2321183.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## فط فط 83

مرحــــــــــــــــــــــبا من فتره طلبت من اخت الغاليه bellegirl
طلبت منها كيك على شكل هالو كيتي و كب كيك وما شاء الله ما قصرت ^ــــ^
تسلم ايديها الكل عيبه الشكل و الطعم اسمحولي تصوير موبايل 

http://www.m5zn.com/uploads/2010/5/1...p9hdfl3jj4.jpg

و هذا الكب كيك  :Smile: 

http://www.m5zn.com/uploads/2010/5/1...cju4gv4f8j.jpg

----------


## fikraa

مساء الخير

قبل كم يوم وصلتني طلبيتي من ام الكباتن
وهو كورس الفراعنه حق ربيعتي

وبصراحه رهيب وهذه 10 مره اطلب منها
المهم الاخت ام الكباتن ونعم فيها ما قصرت وياي 

حولت لها المبلغ وثاني يوم وصلني 



وانصح كل وحده تبا يزيد وزنهاااااااااااااا عليها بهذا الكورس خلال فترة بسيطه بيزيد وزنهااااااااا
ووووووطعم فنان

وهذا الرابط ملفها الشخصي
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=70618

----------


## &هجير&

اخذت من حبيبتي فلونه فواحات 

اخذت 3 فواحات ومن استلمتهم حطيت وحده في سيارتي وحده في سيارة ريلي وحده في غرفتي 

وصدق صدق الريحه روووووووووووووووووووعه

مشكورة حبيبتي فلونه

----------


## بنت الطموح

مســــــــــاء الخير  :Smile:  

قبل شوي وصلتني أحلى كريمات شميتهن الصراحه 

من اختي نبضي استغفاري 

ومشكوورة ع الهدية الحلوة  :Smile:  

3 روائح حلوة ومختلفه 
قبل دوم اشتري من المعارض بس اكتشفت الفرق 
كريماتها حلوة وتثبت صدق 

بكل امانه الحق ينقال كريماتها حلوة وايد 

جزاج الله خير 



ونصيحه اللي تبا كريم ريحته حلوة وتثبت والله كريماتها رووووعه 


وهذا رابط موضوع الكريمات http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=694734

----------


## صافيا

مرحبا بنات.. انا اللي اشتريته وايد من المنتدى بس نسيت الصراحه اسامي التاجرات..بس ايد شي اشتريته تقريبا من اسبوعين وهو جهاز الرقيه الشرعيه من التاجره الحبوبه ام مطور...



والله يابنات انا استفدت من هالجهاز واشتريت 5 اجهزه واهديت هليه 4 منهم...
الحمدلله انا محافظه على صلاة الفجر..وفجاه صرت ماقدر انش وراسي ثقل عن الصلاه وصرت استغفرالله ماحب اسمع القرآن خاصه سورة البقره..وصارت قراية القرآن ثقيله على قلبي..ومن اول يوم شربت من الماى حسيت بدوخه ولوعة كبد كني ابا ازوع.. وصليت بنفس الليله صلاة الفجر ومازلت الحمدلله..وشفت رؤيه ان جني يلحقني ومسكته من كتفه وأهزه وانا اقرأ في ويهه آيه الكرسي..
حتى هليه استفادوا...ادري طولت بس اباكم تستفيدون شراتي لوجه الله..والمفروض هالجهاز يكون في بيت كل مسلم
والله يحفظ بيوتكم من شياطين الانس والجن..اللهم آمين..

----------


## luluq8

:Salam Allah: 

طلبيتي اليوم وصلت من اختي الغاليه (RMAD) طيبه و حبيبه و تعامل ما عليه كلام و شغل حلو و متعوب عليه ماشاء الله

اول طلب شيرت حق ولدي (الله يحفظه) انا اخترت شكل القطار و الباجي ذوقها




ثاني شي لوحه فيها الامارات الي اروحها و اهيا تذكار عشان لما ارد الكويت اعلقها فى شقتي ان شاء الله




واخر شي لوحه عباره عن كرت تخرج بطلع جزء صغير لانها لوحه خاصه و الكلام الي فيها مخصوص..




و هذا رابط (RMAD)

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=91955

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

هاي طلبيتي من التاجره ( أم_سواف)
وهذا رابط ملفها الشخصي
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=78396

ما كان بيني وبينها كلام وسوالف
مجرد طلبت منها الطلبيه .. وطرشتلي انها باجر بتكون عندي
وفعلا ثاني يوم اتصل فيني المندوب .. وخذت منه الاغراض
يعني ما طولت السالفه ابدا
ماشاء الله سرعه ف توصيل الطلبات

وهذي طلبيتي



*الطلبيه وصلتني بهالجيسه*
*نااااايس حبيتها ^__^*


وكنت طالبه منها

*بزمه النجمه*


*مشط الباف الشفاف - حبيته لانه اللي عندي بني .. وها ما يبين في الشعر*


*صينية السياره*



بس هاي طلبيتي من أم_سواف
وان شاء الله لي تعامل ثاني وياها

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

وهذي بعد طلبيتي من التاجره
عنود الحب
وهذا رابط ملفها الشخصي
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=57726

وكانت طلبيتي عباره عن شموع ع شكل العربه
وما كنت ادري انه الشموع معطرات


وهذا تصويري من الطلبيه اول ما وصلت

*هذي الطلبيه اول وصلتني - 5 كراتين كبار
600 حبه
* 

*هني الكراتين الصغيره - 4 كراتين
داخل الكرتونه الكبيره
في كل كرتونه صغيره 30 حبه*

*
هني شكل أقرب التوزيعات داخل الكرتونه*
 

*الشمعه بعد ما تحررت من كرتونتها ^**___^.. وعليها بطاقه صغيره مكتوب عليها
For You*


*حجم الشمعه بالنسبه للموبايل*



وحبيت اسلوبها وتعاملها .. ماشاء الله عليها طيوووووبه
وان شاء الله بيكون لي تعامل 2 ثاني 
لتوزيعات التخرج باذن الله
^___^

----------


## فطـــامي 750

خذيت خلطه زبده الشيا من اختي Reem DXB

وهاي 3 مره اطلب منها 

وهالمره ما خذيت الخلطه خذيت بس الزبده منها 

وتعاملها جدا راقي 




خذيت العلبه الصغيره والكبيره 

واكيد بطلب منها مره ثانيه 

وهذا بروفايلها للي حاب يطلب منها 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=91419

----------


## Miss Jo0ouri

مرحباا ..
خذت من عند التاجره " بنت الطموح" .. البهااراات ..
وهاااي الطلبيه

----------


## عواشــــ

من حبيبتي ثلوج الصيف....


_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا البارحة وصلتني الطلبية من اختي الغالية .... وانا فالدوام وما صدقت خبر فرشتهم عالكيبورد وصورتهم بس للاسف الموبايل ظالم الصورة واول ما شافتني ربيعتي قالت لي انا بعد ابا فعلى طول سويت طلبية ثانية ...

بس صدق صدق رووووووووووووووووووووووعة وحتى ملمس الخام خبااااااااااااااااال وانا متاكدة ما تحصلين شراتهم فاي مكان .......

وهاي هي الصورة ....

_

----------


## أم الكباتن

هذي طلبيتي من حبيبتي فكره

بارك الله فيها من طلبت الطلبيه طرشتها فورا وصلتني ثاني يوم مع الامبوست مع اني ما حولتلها المبلغ

ما شاء الله عليها انسانه ذوق وثقه وفوق الوصف

الطلبيه عباره عن 

لبان
وعود ازرق

وعود بدهن العود

ولبان معطر غااااااااااااااااااااااااااوي ويجنن 

والريحه واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو عالم ثاني من قبل ما افتح الكيسه


وفي طلبيه ثانيه ان شاء الله مأجلتتنها كم يوم لأني كل يوم والثاني احب اطلب منها

هذا رابط بروفايلها للي حابه تطلب منها شي

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=40005

----------


## الحمادي85

هذي طلبيتي من الاخت ثلوج الصيف و هذا الرابط http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=93916

ما شاء الله عليها تعاملها راقي  :Smile:

----------


## 3ashgt_zayed

حبيت اشكر الاخت الريامي مريامي 


بصراحه المصحف رائع وجزاها الله خير 

والاي بتاخذه بتعرف 























وهذي رابطتها 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=707038

----------


## &هجير&

طلبيتي من التاجره الحبوبه ام الكباتن اول مره اطلب منها بس صدق كاني اعرفها من زماان

الله يوفقها طرشتي لي الطليبه بالامبوست وصلتني بسرعه 

اخذت عنها كيسين للسياره 

 

مشكورة حبيبتي ما تقصرين

----------


## freezgirl

خذت زبدة الشيا وخلطه زبدة الشيا للخطوط البيظا من التاجره Reem dxb 



وتعاملها حلوو وماتقصر  :Smile: 

وانشالله بستفيد من الخلطة

وهذا روابط مواظيع زبدة الشيا والخلطه

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=705379
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=712901

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

هذي طلبيتي من التاجره ام سالم
ماشاء الله عليها قمه في الذوق
وتعاملها واااايد راقي

طلبت منها تغليفه للقران من الكروشيه
وماشاء الله عليها خلصتلي اياهم في يوم واحد

وهاي طلبيتي منها


هنيه شكل التغليفه .. 


شكل التغليفه وانا حاطه المصحف


وهاي التعليمات اللي كانت ويا التغليفه


****

بعد خذت من عندها .. عزكم الله غطا المراحيض
بس نسيت اصورهم >_<

****

ان شاء الله لي تعامل وياها اكيييد باذن الله ^_^

وهذا رابط ملفها الشخصي
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=775

----------


## سوارة

اول شي حبيت اشكر ام سعوود على الطلبيه الحلوووه مثلها .. وعلى الهديه اللي كانت وياها .. ابصرااحه استحيت يوم شفت الهديه ... ^__^ 

وهذا رابط ملفها الشخصي اللي بيطلب من عندها .. 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=89632
وان شاء الله راااح اطلب من عندها ... وما راح يكوون اخر تعاملي وياااها 

اول شي احب اراويكم الهديه عباره عن طووق حق البنوته وااايد حبتها بنتي على طول لبسته ... 


وهذي كانت طلبيتي طقم كروشيه عباره عن طوق + سويره لليد + عقد للرقبه نفس الديزاين كلهن 
وسمحولي ما بطلته لان بنتي من تشووف شي يديد على طووول اتصيح وتبا تلبسه ...^____^


والسموووووووووحه على القصووور

----------


## ميميه88

اشتريت من اختيه ام الوصايف كريمات للويه مع الصابونه
وهذا يمكن 3 تعامل اليه وياها وصراحه قمه في الاخلاق والذوووق
ومشكوووره ماكد اشتريت من عندها وماطرشت اليه هدايا


الطلبيه الثانيه من الاخت عدعد
فديتها والله وايد تعبناها وكانت وايد صبووووره طبعا انا طالبه فقط العدسات مادري يمكن 13 او 14 عدسه وكلهن يجنن ولاتقول حتى لابسه عدسات خفاف وحلوات واتريا الدفعه اليديده عسب اطلب مره
ومثل ماتشوووفن فديتها الهدايا اللي طرشتهن والله عبلتي على عمرج ومشكووووووووره

----------


## !$ عمانية $!

*بنات جهز تاجي من فيري نايس للأكسسوارات وبجد ما شاء الله طلع رهييييييييييييييييييييييب* 
*الي يدورون تاجات ممكن تبحثي فالنت عن صور وترسلوه للمصممه بادره وتسوي نفسه بالضبط ما شاء الله عليها اتقان وفن* 
*والتاج جهز بسرعه في اسبوع وشي وطلع فوق الخيال* 
*وهذي صورته  بس قصرت السلسلة* 
*uaewomen-4adac31f55.jpg*

----------


## لمعة خرز

مرحباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


اليوم استوت لي مفاجأة حلوة ما كنت اتوقعها ابد....


طلبت من عزيزتي التاجرة بنت الطموح بزار وهاي اول مرة اطلب منها ... وطلعت انسانه ذوووووق وربي الشاهد على كلامي....


اتصل المندوب وقال لزوجي عندي لكم طلبية عاد انا طالبة من ورودة دبي ومن بنت الطموح وما عرفت من منو الطلبية...


المهم زوجي نزل تحت العمارة علشان يستلم الطلبية....

ويوم نزل هني المفاجأة.  :12 (80): ..... زوجي سأل المندوب كم الحساب رد عليه المندوب ان الطلبية مدفوعه سعر الغرض وسعر التوصيل مدفوعين.... زوجي استغرب وتم يقنع في المندوب ان انت غلطان ...والمندوب ما طاع يستلم المبلغ...زوجي دخل الشقة وقال لي طلبيتج بلاش؟؟  :12 (26):  ضحكت عليه قلت له لاااا شو بلاش تتحرى الناس يالسين على بنك؟؟!!!  :12: 

هههههه زوجي قال لي لا المندوب يقول الطلبية بلاش!!!!


عصبت على المندوب وعلى طول قبل ما افتح الطلبية راسلت بنت الطموح...وفديتها ردت علي انها هدية وهي دفعت قيمة التوصيل....

والله استحيت وما عرفت شو ارد عليها اخجلتني بذوقها الراقي.  :12 (43): ....ما توقعت ان في ناس يحبوني في المنتدى ^_^

اتحرى الهدايا بس اتسير صوب انناسه  :12 (69):  


طولت عليكم خلوني اعرض عليكم كم صورة من الطلبية









حبيت اشكر بنت الطموح واقوللها ما قصرتي فديتج ^_^ وربي يديم بيننا المحبة 

وقلت بسويلج هالتوقيع ^_^ ان شاء الله يعجبج

----------


## فاقده حنيته

مرحبا 

أنا طلبت من أختي أم الكباتن خلطت التسمين العجيبه وحطتلي عينات من حلاوه الطحينيه وكريم الخميره 

وهذي الصوره




وبصرااحه أول مره أطلب منها وتعاملها جداا راقي وحبوبه بعد 


الله يوفقها في تجارتها يارب

----------


## فاقده حنيته

طلبت من فتره من أختي صدى الأيام مخاوير خبااااال وحلوااااات وااايد الصرااحه وتعاملها حلو وطيووبه وحبوبه بعد وأسعارها حلوه واااايد

الله يوفقها في تجارتها إن شاءالله


وهذي الصور

 





وطبعا تعاملت مع كذا تاجره منهم الأخت هجير خذت منها قباضات اللي بالدرزن مرتين تعاملت معاها وتعاملها جدا راقي 

وتعاملت مع الأخت نوف 81 خذت من عندها دخون والله يوفقهن في تجارتهن إن شاءالله بس السمووحه ما صورت القباضات ولا الدخون

----------


## luluq8

السلام عليكم

طلبيتي واصله صارلها جم يوم بس كنت لاهيه..

طلبت طلبي المعتاد من اختي الغاليه سيده الورود...

بس هل مره طلبت شغله من زماان مشوقتني بس قررت اتوكل على الله و اطلب 

(الفالوووووده)

والله والله والله مو طبيعييييييي لذذذذذذذذذذذذذذيذ ماشاء الله انا ما قدرت اوقف واحد ورا الثاني ما توقعت جذي لذيذ و بعد بالصيييف شي شي ماشاء الله

تسلم ايدج اختي الغاليه...



http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=426011

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

هذي طلبيتي من عند التاجره أم سالم
وهذا رابط ملفها الشخصي
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=775 
خذت من عندها هالمره .. بخور التعقيم والتطهير
ريحته وااايد حلوه .. وصدق من ريحته الواحد يعرف انه صحي
وينفع للي يعانون من ضيق في الصدر من الدخون
وتراه حلو حق العيااايز بيستانسون عليه هههههه

وهذي صورته .. طلبت 2 من الحجم الصغير



ولي تعامل ثاني وياها ان شاء الله

----------


## ilqa6wa

*صورت المتوفر عندي من الطلبيات اللي استلمتهن وتفيجت اخيرا وصورتهن* 
*هالطلبية من اختي العزيزة كوين فاشن*
*كانت عبارة عن مانيكان والصراحة النوعية ممتازة والحمدلله اني ماتهورت وطلبت نوعية ثانية*
*اخليكم ويا الصور*






*ألف شكر لج اختي الغالية*
*الله يوفقج ويفتح عليج ابواب رزقه ورحمته ورضاه*

----------


## ilqa6wa

*هالطلبية بعد يمكن من اسبوع مستلمتنها من اختي الغالية طموحه بوظبي* 
*ماشاءالله عليها غنية عن التعريف*
*مشكورة الغالية وماقصرتي والصراحة القطعة على الطبيعة روووووووووعة*
*مبروووووك المحل اليديد وان شاءالله بمر عليه في القريب العاجل* 
*اكيد اخليكم ويا الصور*
 
 

*ألف شكر لج اختي الغالية*
*الله يوفقج ويفتح عليج ابواب رزقه ورحمته ورضاه*

----------


## ilqa6wa

*هالطلبية فرش اليوم مستلمتنها من التاجرة الحبوبة* 
*همسه ولمسه*
*الصراحة ما قصرت عبلت عليها في التوصيل وغير الهدية اللي حطتها ويا طلبيتي*
*اللي كانت عبارة عن 3 درازن من الأكياس واللي الصراحة طلعن نفس النوعية اللي في الصور*
** 
** 




*ألف شكر لج اختي الغالية*
*الله يوفقج ويفتح عليج ابواب رزقه ورحمته ورضاه*

----------


## ilqa6wa

*سويت لي كوب جاهي بالزعفران وتذكرت الحبوبة ورودة دبي*
*الصراحة انسانة قمة في الذوق وهذي مب اول طلبية*
*الطلبية الاولى كانت جهازين للكب كيك بس انا صورت جهاز واحد*
*وياالطلبية الثانية اللي كانت عبارة عن زعفران وعلبتين من جاهي الزعفران*
*الصراحة وايد حبيته* 
*وتفضلو الصور* 




*ألف شكر لج اختي الغالية*
*الله يوفقج ويفتح عليج ابواب رزقه ورحمته ورضاه*

----------


## ورودة دبي

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

طلبتي اليوم من التاجره الغالية

التاجرة المتالقه 
طلبت منها 4 فساتين

في الطبيعة وااااااايد حلوات 
والخام رهيب


والتعامل معاها ولا اروع




وهذا رابط الملف الشخصي للتاجرة

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=6301

----------


## ورودة دبي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اسرع طلبية و اروع تعامل

اكيد مع الرائعه

sassmo


امس الصبح طلبت واليوم وصلني

والروائح عذااااااااااب

الصج : ذوقها في الدخون يرضى جميع الاذواق 
والغرش متروسة ترس ماشاء الله


باختصار تبين تكونين مميزة ,,مالج الا دخونها

هاي صورة الطلبية 




رابط ملف التاجرة والادارية sassmo

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=577

----------


## Reem dxb

السلام و عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يوم الخميس اللي طاف استلمت بهارات من أختي بنت الطموح 
الصراحة كلمة رووووووووووووعة شوية عليهم ربي يوفقها صدق ماهرة ماشاء الله عليها و أنا من اليوم بسميها الشيف بنت الطموح

و هذارابط ملفها اللي حابة تطلب من عندها
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=73438

وهاي صورة البهارات:

----------


## &هجير&

السلام عليكم 

اخذت من التاجره الذوق فكره عود لكن شو عود روعه 


اشكرج اختي علي التعامل الذوق والله ^^

وهذي طلبيتي

----------


## عواشهـ

هاي طلبيتي من التاجره عائشه طيوووووووووووووووبه وحليلها و راعتني بالدرازن وااايد لان مابغيت الا درزن من كل شي و ما قصرت

----------


## ام_خلوف

السلام عليكن شخباركن ؟
انا اليوم حبيت اشكر التاجرة bellgirl على الكيكه الي خذت من عندها او بالاصح يابتها حق ولديه هديه فديييييييييييتها والله 
الصراحه لذيييييذه والله والله ياام عبد الله مب لانج ربيعتيه لا والله ان الكيه جناااااااااااااااااااااااان والشكل روعه واهم شي اني متاكده ان شغلها نظيف  :Smile: 
الله ينولج الي فبالج ويسعدج ويوفقج فتجارتج  :Smile: 
ودوم ييبيلي هدايا هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جني وايد هذربت خخخخخ
خليكم مع الصور ول ان التصوير مب لين هناك لان بس بالفون  :Frown: 

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

والسموحه طولت عليكن

----------


## فط فط 83

مرحبا اليوم وصلتني طلبيتي من امريكا و و طلبت من الاخت الغاليه اسبرانسا 
فديتها من موقع باث اند بودي وركس لوشن و بودي سبراي و شنطه بدكير
و كذا شي و الحمدالله وااايد استانست من الاغراض ^ــــــــــ^

----------


## أم أيامـ،ـي

قبل فترة طلبت مكينة عين الجمل 
من الأخت دار الزين - يزاها الله خير وربي يسلمها من كل شر -
وهذا ملفها 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=41224
و هذي الصور كانت لأول تجربة .. ( طبعاً أول ما استلمت المكينة جربت أسويه  :Big Grin: -لحفة هههههه )
الشكل خرافي < ههههههههههه
حسيت إنه كان يابس شوي أظني بسبة النشا
وعقب دورت وصفة تخليها هشة ..
والحمدلله دايما أسويها ( وما أضيف نشا )
وطعمها يطلع وايد حلو < بسم الله ما شاء الله ( إذا ما تصدقون بطرش لكم منه  :Stick Out Tongue:  )
وأحط فيها توفي من اختراعي مع حبة مالتيزرز و جوكلت سبرينجلز عالأطراف
بنزل صورهن جريب إن شاء الله

هذي هي المكينة











< - يتبع

----------


## أم أيامـ،ـي

عقب ما سويت العجينة / خذت شوي و سويتها بحجم حبة التمرة



حطيتها فالمكينة



هذا شكلها ، مب مرتب ، كان يحتاج إني أضيف شوي من العجين عسبة يكتمل الطرف







الشكل النهائي الخارق
 :Big Grin: 





أحيد أني كنت أسمع أصوات أشيا تتكسر يوم إنه حد يجرب ياكله <  :Big Grin: 
بس الحمدلله ، أسنانهم سليمة ، ما صار فيهم شي ( كله من هالنشا الله يسامحه  :Stick Out Tongue:  )
الواحد لازم يجرب مرة و مرتين لحد ما يتعلم < أغطي عاللي مسويتنه ههههههههههه

----------


## حلاوة الإيمان

سبق و ان عرضت طلبيتي الاولى في هذا الركن ..... و هذي طلبيتي الثانية من التاجرة الراقية لاسنزا مون:

مجموعة مكياج و عناية بالجسم من ديرماكول



منتجات طبية و تجميلية في منتهى الروووووووعة .... و منافسة للماركات العالمية

منتجات العناية بالجسم:


ماسكات الوجه:


كريمات اساس و بودرة للوجه:



كريم و جل للعناية بمنطقة ما حول العين:



مثبت مكياج و ظل كريمي و كحل:


انصحكم اخواتي بهذي المنتجات ... و التجربة خير برهان  :Smile: 

رابط ملف التاجرة لاسنزا مون:

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=147149

 :Kafara:

----------


## ilqa6wa

هالمرة طلبيتي اللذييييييييييييييييذة
من التاجرة الامورة دلوعه الموت

طلبية سريعة الصراحة ماتوقعت توصل بهالسرعة
مشكوووووووورة الغالية وماقصرتي

اللي تسوي ريجيم لا تشوف ههههههههه

----------


## فووشية

مرحبااا خواتي

شحاالكن و شخباركن حبوبااات وشو مسويات ^_^ .,

اتمنى ان الكل يكون بخير خوااتي

انا طالبه هدايا 2 حق ربايعي بيعرسن و اليوم وصلني و يا سلاااااااام استااانسسست لان صدق صدق كانن قمه ف التناسق و الترتيب حبووبات ^_^ و الحمدالله ارتحت بدال ما افتر و ادور هدايا خخخخ

طلبتهن من التاجره المتميزه MOON-AD و هذا رابط ملفها للي حاب يتواصل معاها
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=60446

و هذي صور حق الهدايا .. الصور واايد ظالمه التغليف و الترتيب لااان ف الطبيييعه شي يجنن وخلاص قررت ما اتعامل مع غيرها ف الهدايا خواتي..





طبعا تخبلت ع العناابي وااايد لان عشقي هاللون ^__^

----------


## &هجير&

مرحبا خواتي 

وصلتني طلبيتي من الغاليه فكره 

كنت طالبه منها تيبلي لب مصري وبيتي فور من مصر من منطقه دمياط 


الحمدلله وصلت الطليبه بسرعه وما شاء الله عليها قمه الذوق والله 

اخليكم مع الصور 















واهني البيتي فور يمي يمي يمي  :12 (79):  :12 (74):  :12 (45): 
بصرااااااااااااااحه صدق لذيذ 


يعطيها العافيه والله

----------


## &هجير&

اخذت طاوله الاب توب من التاجره سوسو77

رووووووووووعه ما شاء الله ونفس اللون اللي طلبته 

اللون الرودي 

وهذي الصوره

----------


## سوارة

هذي طلبيتي من التاجرة ام سالم للكروشيه ... 
وهذا الصندووق اللي كانت فيه الطلبيه 


وهذا الصندوق اول ما بطلته ... 


وهذي هديه من عندها .. الصرااحه احرجتني .. وذووقها واايد حلووو ... عباره عن اسويره مع عقد .. لبنتي .. بس شكلي بلبسه يناسب فستااني لليله الحنا ههههههههه وانا ضعيفه بيناسب قياااسي .. هههههههه


وهذي الشغابات .. 


وهذه الطوووق 



والحين بني لطلبيتي ... عباره عن حلق وطوق وسويره للايد وعقد 


وهذا الطوووق 


وهذا رابط ملفها الشخصي 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=775

والسموووحه منها على القصوور .. والطلبيه على الطبيعه روووعه الصراااحه ...

----------


## جتيلة غلاهم

انا من فتره خذت من التاجره reem dxb خلطة التشققات من زبدة الشيا صراحه الخلطه وايد فنانه خاصة انها طبيعيه احس التشققات الي عندي خفوا وبشرتي صارت ناعمه واااايد وااايد اوكي 

وخذت بعد صابون بلدي التونسي بعد وايد اوكي صج اينظف الجسم ويفتح لونه وريحته واااااااااو 

وماشاء الله عليها قمه في التعامل واحلى شي انه الاغراض توصلج ابسرعه ..

وانا عرسي ان شاء الله هالشهر ما بسوي حمام مغربي في الصوالين بسويه في البيت بصابون التونسي ..

والله ما اعرف اشلون اشكرها ماشاء الله منتجاتها رووووعه ..

وهاي الصورة الاغراض ..

----------


## عسيَل

{

مرحبا ~

طلبيـتي كانت عباره عن دخون من التاجرة مبصوطة

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=84361

ما قصرت ويايه قبل أمس طالبه منها واليوم وصلت ^_^ تسلمين لي غناتي





الريـحه خنيــــنه ~

----------


## @الحلا كله@

مرحبا الغوالي
أن طلبت من التاجره سوسو77
كاميرا فوجي فيلم
وبصراحه ما قصرت يابتها
وعطتني هديه من منتوجات افون اللي هي تبيعها
وهذا رابطهاhttp://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=168456

----------


## baka

مرحبا صبايا ^^
انا ماخذه بطاقات لليلة الحنا من التاجره " العصا السحرية" صراحه ما شا الله عليها مبدعه وااااايد وكله ترى شغل ايدها البطاقات طلعت راااقيه واحسن عن بطاقات العرس والكل شهد وترى الفكره يديده انا قلتلها عليها وهي زادت فوقها

هذا البوكس اللي وصلتني فيه البطاقات






وهاي البطاقه من جدام



ومن داخل



سوري الصور وايد ظالمه ترى مصوره بالفون

والحين المفاجآه يزاها الله خير مطرشتلي بطاقات هديه من شغلها ^^





thanks ^^



sweet friend  :Smile: 



صراحه فديتهاااا ذوووووووق وتحملتني وااايد مع اني لعوزتها >< جزاج الله خير ولله ماشي منج ^ـ*

هذا ملفها الشخصي: 

العصا السحريه

----------


## فـراشة بـوظـبي

انا الحمدلله تعاملت مع عدد من تاجراتنا المميزات عسى الله يوفقهم جميعا ويبارك لهم في تجارتهم


واخر تجربة لي كانت مع الزعفران الايراني لاختنا العزيزة زعفرانة أصيلة ، يزاها الله خير سعدت بالتعامل معاها. طلبت الزعفران ووصلني والريحة الغاوية تسبقه ، والحمدلله نال على رضاي ورضا اهلي وجربته الحمدلله وكان عال العال.



يزاج الله كل خير اختي زعفرانة والله يوفقج وان شاء الله لي تعامل اخر معاج خصوصا ان رمضان قرب وسوق الزعفران والاكل الشعبي مطلوب بهالايام.

وهذي من تصويري اللي اكيد فالطبيعة احلى بلونه وريحته.


هني العلبة بو حجم 150درهم



وبس ما قدرت ارفع صور اضافيه بسبة مركز التحميل



هذارابط ملفها الشخصي 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=172058

----------


## واثقة الخطى77

اشتريت من Reem dxb خلطة زبدة الشيا .. وزبدة الشيا الخام.. الزبدة وايد عيبني .. ترطيبه حلوو .. استخدمه بدل البودي لوشن .. والخلطة عطيتها اختي ..بكتب تجربتها بعد ما تستخدمه.. وانشالله لي تعامل ثاني معاها.. 


مشكورة اختي ريم على هالمنتجات الطبيعية

----------


## بنت الطموح

اليوم وصلتني الزبدة الكريمه (زبدة الشيا الخام ) سميتها الكرميه من كثر فوائدها الصراحه  :Smile:  والحين انا يالسة اكتب لكم وحاطتنها على ويهي وايدي 

مشكووورة أختي ريم ع الزبدة الحلوة وفعلا حلو ترطيبها وريحتها شوي تشبه الزيت زيتون  :Smile:  

وهاذي صورتها : 

[IMG][img]http://*********/uploads/thumbs/up7712761763781.jpg[/img][/IMG]

واشتريت من أختي برق لمع ( كركم البشرة الهندي ) يمدحون الكركم الهندي اكثر عن اليمني وقلت بجربه من عندها 

وهذي صورة الكركم : 

[img]http://*********/uploads/thumbs/up7712761763782.jpg[/img]
مشكووورة أختي برق لمع  :Smile:

----------


## &هجير&

:12 (42): 
درب 
 :12 (42): 
درب 
 :12 (42): 
درب 


وووووصل الاجاااااااااااااااااااااار اللذيذ 
 :12 (76): 


يمي 

يمي 

يمي 



صدددددددددق والله اااااااااااااااالعظيم احلي اجااااااااااااااااااااار ذقته في حياتي 

 :12 (79):  :12 (88): 

طبعا عارفين منو هي 

ام الاجااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار اللذيذ هذا 


 :13 (51):  :13 (51): 


الغاااااااااااااليه فكره 

اول ما وصلني هجووووووووووووم علي الكيس  :12 (42):  :12 (42): 

واخذت منه ملعقه يمي يمي يمي 

شوفوا الصور واللي ما جربته تجربه وما بتندم

----------


## المخفيه

أنا اشتريت من الغاليه التاجره (فكره) ماكينه البخار للملابس وكانت روووعه ... ودخون اللبان المعطر روووووعه اكثر اول ما دخل البيت الريحه واصله لغرفتي وكانت الريحه خنينه حتى قلت معقوله ها لبان....
مشكوره حبيبتي فكره ولي تعامل غير ان شاء الله ويا معروضاتج الثانيه وأكيد بجرب الاجار بس بعد ما اربي لان الحار يأثر فيني خخخخ.....

----------


## ام_جمعه

السلام عليكم خواتي 

اشحالكم عساااااااكم الا ابخير ان شااااااءالله ^^

انا كان لي تعامل مع التاجره Reem dxb ، وبصراحه انسااانه حبووووبه وعسل على قلبي ...

حبوووبه في تعاملها وطيبه 

الله يوووفقها في تجارتها ان شاااااءالله 

طبعا خذت منها خلطة الشيا للتشققات 



وهذه رابطه مالتها اذا في حد حاب يتواصل معاها 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=91419

والسموووووحه منكم

^^

----------


## أمورة

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


انا تعاملت مع عدة تاجرات على مر السنين بس ما كنت اصور مشترياتي...للاسف...

طبعا فيه تجارب كانت حلوه و تجارب لا...

بس الحمدلله على كل حال

السموحه من كل تاجره اشتريت منها و ما صورت (^^)


هاي بعرض مشترياتي مؤخرا و اللي صورتهن. 


من فتره طلبت من التاجره فلونه الله يوفقها يا رب

طلبيتي كانت قطع قطن و هاي مب اول مره اطلب منها...جد طلبت كذا مره قبل بس ما صورت.

طبعا الصور مب عاطتنهن حقهن،،،،وايد احلى على الطبيعه و الخامه ممتازه و ناعمه



،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،

و طلبت بعد صحن عين الجمل الذييييييييييييييييييييييذ و الهش 

صدق من احلى و الذ عين جمل كلته 



الله يوفقها في تجارتها 

و سمحيلي يا فلونه على القصوووور

ها رابط التاجره فلونه 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=163

----------


## أمورة

طلبيه ثانيه من التاجره الذهبيه nooralain فديتها


كانت اول مره اجرب التعامل معاها و حليلها ما قصرت كثرت من الهدايا،،،،صدق صدق انحرجت منها(^^)

طلبيتي كانت عباره عن لفات الكيرلي + اداة ازاله الشعر 

و اهدتني روج سحري و عينه من مايونيز الشعر (ريحته حلوه) و شباصات مميزه + ماسك الكولاجين 


انسانه ذوووووق الصراحه و اسعدني التعامل معاها و اكيد بطلب منها مره ثانيه 


و هاي صورة الطلبيه (^_^)



،،،،،،،،،،،

الله يوفقها يا رب

رايط التاجره الذهبيه nooralain

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=144296

----------


## أمورة

طلبيه من التاجره المبدعه درب الوله ماشاء الله عليها

و اكيد الكل يعرفها الحين ربي يوفقها في تجارتها و يبارك لها فيها


الطلبيه كانت كيكه لمناسبه خاصه جدا (^^)

و حليلها ما قصرت سوتلي اياها مع انها كانت مضغوطه بالطلبيات.
،،،،،،،،،،،


اشكر فنج الصراحه و الكيكه كانت لذييييذه و شهادتي فيج مجروحه


هاي صورة الكيكه الذيذه


 


تشهي صح؟؟


و هنيه قصيت قطعه،،،كيكه كاكاو بالكريمه يم يم




ربي يوفقج يا درب الوله

و ها رابط ملفها الشخصي
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=47013

----------


## أمورة

طلبيه من التاجره Gift-Guru

ماشاء الله عليها مميزه في بضاعتها 

طلبت منها قباضتين كيرلي (كنت ابا اكثر بس خلصن للاسف) و خذت اللي متوفر عندها.

+ علاقه القباضات الكيوت 

+ منظم الشنطه بالاضاءة 


هاي صورة المشتريات



،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،

و هاي صورة العلاقه و عليها القباضات 



شي مرتب الصراحه 

الله يوفقها في تجارتها و يبارك لها فيها

ها رابط التاجره Gift-Guru
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=146763

----------


## أمورة

طلبيه ثانيه من التاجره شوق الامارات

اول مره اتعامل معاها و يشرفني اتعامل معاها مستقبلا

(^_^)

طلبيتي منها كانت جهاز تعطير الجو و تنقيته 

من زمان في خاطري هالجهاز كل ماشوفه في المحلات بس اتردد لانه سعره غالي و العطور تنباع بروحها و كل عطر فوق ال 60 درهم.

بس سعرها وايد حلو الجهاز مع العطور بسعر الجهاز بروحه في المحلات الثانيه.

العطور الصغيره خلصن فطرشتلي بدالهن غرشتين كبار

ما قصرت طرشتلي غرشه بعطر اللافندر (جنها تعرف اني امووت على ريحة اللافندر/الخزامى) 

هاي صورة الطلبيه



،،،،،،،،،،،،،

و هنيه شغلت الجهاز و مرتاحتله الحمدلله (^_^)




مشكوره يا شوق الامارات و الله يبارك لج في تجارتج

ها رابط ملفها الشخصي
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=114838

----------


## أمورة

و اخييييرا الطلبيه اللي من زمان كنت اباها

طلبت من التاجره الملكة UAE

 ال B.B cream هالكريم من متى و انا اباه بس للاسف كل ما كنت اسالها عنه يكون مخلص  :Frown: 

انا ندمت اني ماشتريته من ماليزيا و اليابان...سبحان الله كل مره اقول بشتري و انسى

و يوم عرفت انه فيه وحده تبيعه في المنتدى استانست وايد لانه كريم معروووف 

انا كنت ماخذه بي بي كريم من اليابان بس ماركه ثانيه (لانه فيه وايد ماركات مسويه بي بي كريم) 

و سمعت احسن شي اللي يكون مصنع في كوريا لانهم هم اللي ابتكروه

>>>>جني هذربت وايد هههه

المهم الحمدلله اخيرا وصلني و استخدمته ع ويهي على طووول و ماشاء الله يخفي المسامات و يعطي GLow حلو و نضاره للبشره. مب كريم اساس بس ينفع للاستعامل اليومي

يعني شويه من هالكريم و فوقه مسحه لوز باودر loose powder و ماسكرا و غلوس و يعطي لوك ناتيورال (^^)

و طلبت منها بعد دلكه سودانيه من زمان في خاطري اجرب هههع

و مطرشتلي عينه من غسول للويه (^^)

هاي صورة الطلبيه



،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،

اكيد بيكون لي تعامل ثاني معاها اخاف يخلص مني الكريم...ياليتني طلبت زياده  :Frown: 


و ها رابط التاجره الملكه UAE
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=115989

----------


## ام رآشد

مررررررحبا  :Big Grin: 

صاااااارلي فتره طوييييله ما طلبت من المنتدى
وقبل يوومين طلبت من التااجرة MOON_AD
تسوي لي هدية بمناسبة زواج ربيعتي
وطلبت منها تغلف لي الهديه بالوردي والبنفسجي
والحين توووه وصلت الطلبيه
وانا واااااااايد تخلبت عليها ^^
شغلها رااااقي ماشاء الله ونظيف ومرتب

ربي يجزااها كل خير لانه مافيني شده اسير
اتحاااوط واتشرا واغلف
وهي ما شاء الله تكلفت بهذا كله
اشترت الهدايا وغلفتهم لي

وانا متأكده باذن الله ان الهدايا اللي خذتها غااويه
شرات شغلها  :Smile: 

وياارب تعيب ربيعتي ^^

اترككم ويا الصور:




[IMG]http://www.*******.org/images/z2mfh464272y12mrt69.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.*******.org/images/f0ycg9a4opq7kyey3zsl.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.*******.org/images/kcv3vykuw3lsmrr6r34y.jpg[/IMG]


وهذا رابط ملفها الشخصي  :Smile: 
http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=60446

----------


## minoucha

طلبيتي الثالثة من الغالية أم حمدان (سيدة الورود) 
اللي عن جد صرنا مانقدر نستغنى عن محاشيها يميييييييييي
والكلام مستحيل يوفيها حقها 
أخلي الصور تعبر



وفديتها مطرشتلي بسكوت يخبل من غير ماأطلب وصدق خبال يينن

وهدية ميك أب كلوس لونه خبال ومرطب الشفايف ومبيض أسنان وعلبة آي شادو ألوانها وايد حلوة
تسلمي حبيبتي والله ماقصرتي

----------


## ام رآشد

هآآي طلبيــه طلبتها السنه اللي طافت لووووووووول  :Big Grin: 

اول طلبيه من اختي التاجره ( ام الميث والشيوخ )

هالانساانه ما شاء الله عليها اسلووبها رووعه فالتعاامل 
وربي يشهد انها ما قصرت ويااي وصلت لي بووكس التسترات
وانا اخترت اللي عيبني وعقب طرشت لي كل شي يديد  :Smile: 




هذي البلشرات وواحد وصل لي مكسوور والغلط من شركة التوصيل
وبصراحه انا استحيت اخبرها لانها وحليلها ما قصرت وياي وما حبيت اتعبها اكثر ,, قلت مب مشكله 

وبلشرااتها رووعه والله  :Smile: 

[IMG]http://www.*******.org/images/y99ffq4g8kdlt2hjk1a9.jpg[/IMG]


وهاي القلووساات والله تخبلت مااعرفت شو اختار من بوكس التسترااات
كل شوي اجرب لوون خخخخخخخخخخ  :Big Grin: 
وآخر شي خذيت هاييل والله والله والله ان الكل كاان يسألني عن قلوساتي
وااايد عيبوووهم ^^

[IMG]http://www.*******.org/images/fdhdve68az2hdr26nh.jpg[/IMG]


وهاي المناااكير ..
للامانه انا ماحبيت مناكير ميكب فور لايف لان ما يجفووون بسرعه ><
حبيت مناكير اووفيس اكثر بسررعه يجفوون و الكواليتي افضل من وجهة نظري

[IMG]http://www.*******.org/images/s85kciurypluo4oy1lwx.jpg[/IMG]


وهني تحديد عيون لون ازرق وتحديد شفايف لون وردي وآي لاينر لون اسود

[IMG]http://www.*******.org/images/vr0xgsggichixvmj9ebd.jpg[/IMG]


وآخر شي ,, جهاز تزيين الاظاافر ..

[IMG]http://www.*******.org/images/inamggqtfo2pzl56c5j.jpg[/IMG]




يتبــــــــــــــــــــــــــع >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## ام رآشد

وهااي الطلبيـــــــــه من اختي التاجره ( ام حارب )

طلبت من عندها ماسكيين


هذا بالخيار 

[IMG]http://www.*******.org/images/50jojqjzmosp7i107rz.jpg[/IMG]


وهذا بالبيض

[IMG]http://www.*******.org/images/d13lj8i1t75wty0fl4f.jpg[/IMG]



ومثل ما انتو شايفيين الماسكات اييون في بوكسات
وكل بوكس فيه 10 ماسكاات

ووااااااااايد حبيتهم يخلوني استرخي ع الاخيييييييييييير
اول ما احطهم والله اييني رقاااد خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ  :Big Grin: 


وبس .. ها اللي عندي  :Big Grin:

----------


## *فلاتة*

طلبيتي من التاجرة دلوعة1


كنت طالبة مندوس لربيعتي.. وبصراحة تحفة تحفة تحفة
جد جد أحرجتني واااايد بكرمها وبطيب أخلاقها..
صدق حبوبة وايد وتراعي الزبونة..

لو تبين هدية فخمة لريلج, امج. ربيعتج: والغالين ع قلبج
لا تتردين وعلى طول اطلبي منها وبتنبهرين بشغلها وااااايد

وانا مهما بقول مابوفيها حقها لانها صدق وافقت ع طلبيتي وراعتني وايد
وهاي الصور بس ماتبين الحقيقة لانها من موبايل وبسرعة
في الحقيقة وايد أحلى واروع..

----------


## دنيتي الامارات

طلبيتي من التاجره غزال البراري 

عباره عن شيله للبيت وشبرات وقباضات لبنوتاااااات^^

[img]http://www.***********/upfiles/8X069064.jpg[/img]

وهذي التاج على راس بنت اختي وبنتي وصورتهن عالسرررررررررررريع^_^

[img]http://www.***********/upfiles/y4V69238.jpg[/img]

[img]http://www.***********/upfiles/WaV69239.jpg[/img]

وهذا رابط التاجره

http://forum.uaewomen.net/search.php...&starteronly=1

وفي اشياء خذيتها من المنتدى بنزلها ان شاء الله قريب^^

----------


## أسيرة الماضي

طلبيتي من الغاليه روزه 

طلبت اربع من جحال الاصراي ^_^ 

ووصلت طلبيتي بسرعه .. واشكر تعاملها الحلو 


وهاي هي الصور



عيبني التغليف ^^









وهذا الموضوع ^^

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=617736

----------


## uae13122

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


طلبيتي من التاجرة  ((( أم مهرة ))) 


 



الصراااحه منتجاااااتج رووووعه وطبيعية % 100 وصدج يخلي الجسم حرير وجلكسي كاب كول رهييييب على الشعر ما أقو غير ربي يوفقج دنيا وأخرة  


والبدي لوشن ريحته خباااااال ولمس البدي رووووعه ويتم في الجسم واليدين 





وهذا رابط التاجرة

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=16840

----------


## أمورة

طلبيتي من الاخت العزيزه Reem Dxb


من زمان و انا ادور زبده شيا اصليه خاااااام بس مثل ما تعرفون المحلات تبيعه مخلوط مع مكونات ثانيه الخ

و معروفه زبده الشيا تستخدم في كل كريمات البشره و الجسم بتحصلون اغلب الكريمات العالميه من مكوناتها زبدة الشيا لما لها من فوايد (^_^)

الحمدلله انه التاجره Reem Dxb موفرتنها و بسعر مناسب جدا و خام و هذا هو المهم عشان الوحده تستخدمها بالطريقه اللي تريحها

اول ما وصلتني سويت سكراب (زيت زيتون و ملح) و عقب رطبت بزبده الشيا

روووعه الصراحه و بدون مبالغه و اهم شي انها طبيعيه (^_^) و ترطيبها يدون فتره ما تنششف بسرعه.

و ريحتها مثل زيت الزيتون على خفيف و مقبوله.


و طلبت بعد خلطه التشققات اللي تتكون من زبدة الشيا و زبدة الكاكاو و ريحتها كاكاااااو

الحمدلله رب العالمين ماشاء الله مافيني تشققات حمل بس الوقايه خير من العلاج.

هاي صورة الطلبيه (زبدة الشيا الخام + خلطه زبده الشيا و زبدة الكاكاو للتشققات و الترطيب) 





و ها رابط التاجره Reem Dxb
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=91419

يزاها الله خير و ربي يوفقها

----------


## أمورة

و طلبيه ثانيه ساره خالد مندومه ام شوق و عزوز الله يوفقهم ان شاء الله 
طلبت زيت مذهله لحد من الاهل و ان شاء الله ينفعهم و يشوفون نتايج تسرهم 
و عرض المندوبه تشترين غرشتين زيت + زيت للاطفال مجانا

عرض حلو 

(^^)

اذا سمعت نتايج حلوه من الاهل بخبركم 



 

الله يوفقهم في تجارتهم  
رابط ام شوق و عزوز
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=127704 

رابط مندوبتها ساره خالد http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=141920

----------


## Reem dxb

:Salam Allah: 

البارحة و صلتني طلبية من أختي فقيرة و هي In Syler Rotating Iron

ماشاء الله عليها تعاملها راقي و الطلبيى و صلتني بسرعة

و الجهاز روووووعة سهل في الإستعمال و عملي جداااااااا,ويخلي الشعر سايح في دقايق.

بس أنتبهوووووا عن تسوون شراتي من الحماس أول ماشفت شعري سايح حرقت جبهتي

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

صورة الجهاز



وهذا رابط أختي فقيرة اللي حابة تتعما وياها
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=60588

----------


## الصحفية

طلبيتي من الأخت التاجرة / شمس الإمارااات











وكان مذاق قمة في الروعة ونظافة فوق الوصف وتعامل لا يُعلى عليه ..

----------


## فلونة

طلبيتي من التاجرة دمعة حزن 1979

ريوق عبارة عن فطاير ميني

وكان بصراحة قمة ع قمة

كان عبارة عن فطاير مشكلة

بيتزا + زعتر + لبنة بالزعتر + لبنة + جبنة

والصور تكفي









هذا رابط ملفها الشخصي

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=86069

----------


## فراشه_وردية

*طلبيتي من الاخت sara.uae
ما شا الله عليها قمة في الذوق

وطلبت منها كريم التنحيف بالفلفل والزنجبيل الحار .. وبالجنسنج البارد 
صراحة رووعه نتايجها استخدمتهم اسبوعين تقريبا وحاسة اردافي مشدووودة ومتناااسقه 

وهم خذت عنها شاي بايوجي بلس .. حق اختي .. ونحفت 3 كيلو منه الحمد لله خلال عشر ايام

وهذا ملفها الشخصي
sara.uae*

----------


## &هجير&

درب 


درب 


وصلت طلبيتي من الاخت نواعم العشاق 


وصلت 
الكيكه الحلوه 




وهذي صورتها 




بس صدق روووووووووووعه

----------


## أختنآقْ رؤح

:Smile: 


من يومين وصلتني طلبيهِ جحآل أصرآري من الغآليه روزههِ .. والصرآحه رووعهِ :P



وهذآ رآبط الموضوع =) 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=617736

----------


## سيدة الوروود

مرحبا حبيباتي...


وأخيرا ذقت اللي بخاطري...

ورق عنب.. عيناوية ما تهاب...

أتعب وانا اقول لذيذ.. يمي يمي

روووووووووووعه والله.. تسلم ايدها  :Smile:  انصحكم تاخذون من عندها وما تترددون..

ما شاء الله عليها حبوبه وذوق.. حبيت تعاملها.. كأني اعرفها من زمان

على عكس تاجره ثانيه كل ما اطلب منها اكل تسوي لي طاااااااف.. وتتحراني بسرق طريقتها يمكن.. 

صح اني اسوي اكل.. بس اكيد كل وحده وفي خاطرها تاكل من ايد غيرها...

ما بطول عليكم... شوفوا الصور.. والسموحه لاني من اليوع صورته من الفون.. ما مداني اطلع كامرتي  :Smile:

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

السلام عليــcom

رقم طلبيه (1)
تاجره الفضيه : fikraa
طلبيتي عدد 2 آجار همبا 
وصلني همبا وليمون وكلهم يهبلون في لذة طعم ولا أورع 
وطلبي بيكون دائما إن شـــــــاء الله ..

رابط ملف شخصي لتاجره fikraa 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=40005

رقم طلبيه (2)
من تاجره البرونزيه :  روزه 
عدد 1 كحل اصراي 
عدد 1 كحال الأثمد
منظر طلبيه تسد وتوفي فالإستخدام قمة نظافه في تقديم ..

رابط ملف شخصي لتاجره روزه
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=16917

رقم طلبيه (3)
من تاجره البرونزيه الملكة UAE
عدد 1 كريم BB سلفر
مع إضافة تستر لذهبي تشكرين يالغلا ..

رابط ملف شخصي لتاجره الملكة UAE
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=115989

بتوفيق ..

----------


## إيمان العلي

خذت هالجوتي من التاجرة وثبة ويزاها الله خير ..

خذت عود معطر وعود بالمسك من التاجرة مبصوطة ( ميمي ) كلها ذوق
وريحتهم وايد حلوة ..


خذيت شيلتين مال البيت من عند التاجرة أم ثيبان 

خذيت هالأجار طعمه وايد حلو كل الأهل تخبل عليه من التاجرة زهرة المروج ..

----------


## ورده نرجس

*مرحبا حريمااااااااااااات ^^,, انا شريت اغراض من التاجره سوسو77 ,, بصراحه قمه فالذوق والاخلاق والاحترام ,, الاغراض اللي طلبتها هي ميك أب رووووووووووووووووعه ما عليه كلاااااااااااااام من ماركة avone,,
وخذتلي عذوقها بجامتين رووووووووووووعه يسلملي ذوقها الحلو ,,
واب اشكرهاااااا عالهديه الحلوه البدي لوشن ريحته مره حلوه ^^..

وبعد طرشتلي روجين صغار كتجربه ,, وجربتهن وايد حلوات وان شاء الله برد اطلب منها مره ثانيه,,
بصراحه بصراحه انصح كل وحده تاخذ من عندها ,, بضاعتها مضمونه وانا اشهد ..
وهذي الاغراض وصلت ,, وايد استاااااااانست عليهم ,.*

----------


## صمت الاصايل

هذي اول مشاركه لي فهالموضوع ^_^

طلبيتي من التاجره zezenya 

عدسات 


:
:




تعاملها ما عليه كلام وربي يوفقها ..^_^

----------


## basko0ota

*من التاجرة الحبوبه* *starry*
*ملفها الشخصي : http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=80701*
*هذا ثاني تعامل معاها لانها صددددق حبوبه ويعجبني الي عندها ^^* 
*هالمره اشتريت الماسك الاسود بصراااحه واااايد حلووو جربته مفعوله عجيييب ويبين بعد الاستخدام علا طول* 
*هذي الصور الماسك خذت 3 انواع وحطتلي هدايا كيووت بس خساره الهديه الثانيه بنت اختي خذتها  ثااااانكس وااااااااااايد starry والله روووعه الماسك والهدايا حلوه الحلق البارحه لبسته ^^ صددددق عيبني وشكلي كلما بيخلص بطلب منج مشكوووووووووره واااايد* 
**

----------


## basko0ota

طلبيتي LEGGINGS من التاجره سوارة
ملفها الشخصي :*http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=79083*
بصرااااااااااحه روووووووووووووووووووعه في اللبس والشكل ما اتوقعتهم جي واحلاااااااااا عالطبيعه وفاللبس 
مشكووووووووووره وااااااااااايد سواره وكلما اتنزلين شي يديد خبريني ^_^

----------


## basko0ota

طلبيتي الثانيه بعد نفس الشي ليقنز بس من التاجره عسيل واااايد حلووو في اللبس وااااااااااايد رووووعه ومميز ^_^ بعد لبسته وطلع رووووعه اكيد عالطبيعه احلا عن الصور ومشكوره وااايد عسيل كلما اتنزلين شي يديد بعد خبريني  :Smile:  
هذا الملف الشخصي للتاجره عسيل : *http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=93707*

----------


## حلم الذكرى

[CENTER]طلبية من الاخت دلوعه عباره عن عطور ودخون 
ما شاء الله عليها ما قصرت ويايه بوصول الطلبيه 
وعطوتها رووووووووووووووووووعه





وطلبيتى الثانيه من Reem Dxb
خلطة التشققات وريحتهااااا كاكاو
وان الله بخبركم بالنتايج لاني فيه وايد تشققات
وتعاملها ويايه في قمة الذوق

----------


## لوســـــي

السلام عليكم
طلبية اختي دخون من توته الحلوه هديه لي حلوه ريحته وايد وبعد مخلط الحجر الاسود يجنن 
[IMG][/IMG]

طلبيتي من التاجره حلوات الاهداب كريم التبييض مع الخلطه الصابونيه كلمه روووعه شويه عليه 
[IMG][/IMG]

وبعد خذت جلابيات من عندها للصيف خذت كميه وعطتني وحده مجانا هاذي طلبيه خاصه تعايزت اصور الباقي
[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

هذا ملفها 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=23510

----------


## EsSnGbAcYa

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ...
شحالكم بنات ..
انا بالنسبه لي اشتريت كولاجين بودره ها المنتج الياباني و اشيا مثل المشاط للشعر و امبولات ايفا بالكولاجين من التاجره nessren200 من مصر و هي تاجره فضيه و هذا رابطها http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=52919
صراحه تعاملها جدا راقي و طيووووووووووبه حيل ...
طرشتلي الطلبيه و ماكان امبينا سابق معرفه .. قبل لا انا اطرشلها الفلوس .. و هذا طبعا حرصا منها على انها تطمني بعد ما لمست فيني الخوف من التعامل .. لأني ماكنت اعرف اتعامل و اول مره اطلب من النت و كنت خايف وايد

طبعا عطتني الكولاجين بأرخص من اسعار البنات اللي صايره ناااااااااااار ..
و الشحن من مصر الى الامارات خصمته

و ربي انا متشكره جدا تعاملها الراقي و كسبتها كمعرفه و كانسانه اقدر اثق فيها ...
فيها طبع الاسلام و تخلقت بخلقه و انا اتمنى انها تحصل دربها دايم خضر ...


و هذا هو الكولاجين ...
طبعا غني عن التعريف ...
لاحظت انه يميل اليد و يخليه مشدود و ينقي البشره و يعطيها لون موحد ...
دوري فوايد ف قوقل لأنه لقطه صدق
بس اللي تحسس من السمك ما تستخدمه 
و طبعا هم ناس قله االلي يتحسسون من السمك...
اتمنى انكم تتعاملون مع تاجرات راقيات ف التعامل شراتها ...
ادعولي ان الله يحقق لي اللي في بالي ...
دمتم بود^^

----------


## hig heel lady

أمس وصلت طلبيتي من عند اختي Reem_dxb
وهذا ( ثآني تعآمل لي ويآها )
هالانساااااانة صدق صدق صدق صدق صدق قمة في الذوق والأخلاق
ماقول الا الله يوسع رزقها ياااارب ويرزقها الجنة .. قولوا آمييين ^_^ 
 

الصابون البلدي التونسي بصراحة كنت طالبتنه .. بس هي عطتني اياه هدية واحد بالعكر الفاسي والثاني بزيت الأركان .. أحرجتني بذوقها الصراحه بس واايد استانست ع الهديه  :12 (7):

----------


## بيبي دمعة

الطلبية كانت عدسات باربي من عند الأخت "أم مطور" بصراحة كنت مستعجلة في الطلبية وماشاء الله عليها طرشتها لي بسرعة لاني السبت طلبتها والأحد العصر وصلتني نفس اللي بالصورة تحت..

 

-----------------------------------------------------------

واخر طلبية وصلتني يوم الخميس كانت من الأخت " فراشة ملونه " طلبية من شوكولاته التخرج وبسكويت رقم 2 لعمر بنتي والألوان اللي طلبتها ... تعاملها واايد حلو وهي قد كلمتها... انصح الكل بالتعامل معاها لاني ثاني مرة اتعامل معها و بصراحة الطلبية يت في وقتها وكان أروع من الروعة والشغل والطعم يا ماحلاه واخلي الصور تعبر أكثر وهاي ثاني مرة أطلب منها وان شاء الله بطلب قريب بعد ...

----------


## 3ashgt_zayed

*اليوم وصلت طلبيتي بصراحه الكتابيين روووووعه 
والاي ما بتشتريه وايد خسرانه 

وحبيت اشكر اختي على احلى هديه جزاها الله خير عباره عن مصحف ..*

**
**
**
**
*تعالي بسرعه واخذي نسختج قبل رمضان....كتاب فتافيت+مائدة الثريا المترجم بالاندونيسي..** ‏( 1 2 3 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)*

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

طلبيتي من المشرفة أم سواف

كنت شارية منها من فترة طويلة و صورت صور اشكثر و لين فكرت أعرض مشترياتي مالقيت الصور

و توني و أنا أنبش بملفاتي لقيت جم صورة و ما صدقت على طول عرضتها










شريت عنها بزم و مقص الليزر و حامل الموبايل و طاولة الاكل

----------


## فط فط 83

مرحبا بنات اليوم وصلتني طلبيتي من الاخت الغاليه uaemelody 
فديتها انسانه طيبه و راقيه في التعامل و طلبت منها مكياج و الصابون المغربي 
و الغسول المغربي و الصراحه واااايد عيبني المكياج الايشدو 
و خاصه الي لونه برونزي تخبلت عليه ^^



و بعد طلبت منها الصابون المغربي و الغسول المغربي الصابون طلعت ريحته حلوه 
واااااااااايد عيبني و سعره حلو و اتندمت اني ما طلبت زياده اما الغسول بعدني ما جربته ^^



و هذا الموضوع مالها ^^
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=741119

----------


## fifi_girl

طلبيتي الجميــلة و اللــذيذة من أختي الغــاليــة ( كلي روح )

.
.

عبــارة عن ورق عنب لذييييييييييييييييييييذ بمعنى كلــمة ^^ 
الصـــراحة اتندمت إنــي ماطلبت من عندج ومـاشــاء الله كلــج ذوق و اخلاق ومابقول غير الله يوفقج الغالية و يرزقج من خــيره ^^

وهــاي صــورته 





تحطــــيم صح  :Big Grin: 


.
.

وبــس  :Wink: 


وهــذا رابـط ملفها كــلي روح

----------


## 3ashgt_zayed

:Salam Allah: 

مرحبا خواتي 

صراحه اتكلم عن تجربه 

التجربه خير برهان 

والله من غير مجامله شغلج نظيف ورائع بمعنى الكلمه 

وحبيت اشكرها على الضيافه يوم يت دبي 

انسا نه بمعنى الكلمه وراقيه في تعاملها

الحمدالله اني لحقت الصور لانه الاي عندي نسفوه .....هههههه 



يممممممممممممممم لذيذ بصراحه والصوره تحكم والتجربه تاكد 



حتى الكاب كيك حلو واهم شي الكريمه خفيف وسكرها مضبوط 




معنا التصوير مش ما خذ حقه بس مب شرط في ناسه تصويرها حلو واكلها عادي 
بس هيه ماشاء الله عليها متميزه 
وهذا ملفها 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=744438
ومش مجامله صدق انسانه بمعنى الكلمه 
والاي بتتعامل معاها بتعرف انها عندها ذمه 
وما ابالغ شغلها نظيف 100 بالميه والاي تجرب بتعرف

----------


## lolo girl

*

ثانكيو لتاجره الملكة UAE..

بسرعه وصلتني الطلبيه ( كريم البي بي )..*

----------


## basko0ota

طلبيتي من التاجره المبدعه
MaZyo0onT-AD
ماشالله عليها والله ما توقعت الاساور تطلع جي حلووووه وفوووق هذا حطتلي اسويره زياده هديه روووعه 
تعاملها ما في احسن عنه حبوبه وطيبه واايد وذويقه بعد 
هي قالت لي شو الالوان الي بتطلع احلااا 
الله يوفقها دووم يااارب ويردها بالسلااامه 
اول شي شكل الطلبيه كان مميز وااايد وينفع حتى يكون هديه 
والله الاساور احلاااا بوااايد عالطبيعه في التصوير مب واضح خاصة الثانيه والثالثه ما عرفت اصورهم عدل 
ثااااااااااانكس وااااايد مزيوووونه استانست عالاساور وااايد
وباجر بلبس وحده منهم ^_* 
الي حابه تشتري منها هذا موضوعها 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=707117

----------


## موزه السويدي

*مساكم ورد انا دايما اطلب من المنتدى بس ما اتفيج احط صور وجي
امس صورت هالطلبيه سويت شوية اخساس براعية الشغله التاجره bellegirl
ككككككك وحليلها والله كلها ذووووووووق واموت على هالانسانه وطبعا هي ماتقصر دايما اطرش هدايا
انا طلبت ن عندها كواية البخار بصراحه روووووعه لا تعب ولا ريحه ولا شي خبال
عن تجربه^^

*

----------


## &هجير&

طلبيتي من الغالية 

bellegirl 

ما شاء الله عليها ذوق وحبوبه 

الله يوفقج حبيبتي 

وهذي صور طلبيتي 

اخذت منها كوايه البخار 







مشكورة علي الهديه حبيبتي ^^

----------


## شموخيه حيل

مرحــــــــبآآ آآلســـــاع ...


طلبيتي من الغااااليه ((مــوزه الغفـــلي)) بغيت حد يوفر لي زبدة الجسم وفديتهاااا ما قصرت ...

والصراااااااحه كلهن غااااااااويات وربي يووفقها ف تجارتهااااااااااا ^^

----------


## إيمان العلي

طلبيتي من الأخت الغالية bellegirl 
إنسانه كلها ذوق وخذيت عندها كواية البخار وما قصرت حطت هدايا ويزاها الله خير
 

وطلبيتي من الأخت الغالية حبيبت قلبي أم ميودي

----------


## مـــــريم

مسا الورد ع الورد ..
ادارتنا الكريمة..
مشرفاتنا الحلوات .. 
عضواتنا المشاكسات.. 
وما ننسى من هم خلف الكواليس حياااكن :Smile: 
طلبت قطعة من الاخت جرح صامت وهاي صورتها 




روووووووووووووعه موووووووووت خباااااااااااااااااال الصراحه .. فخاااامه بمعنى الكلمة .. وتستاهل اكثر عن سعرها والله العظيم وع فكرة انا مايعجبني اي شي وذوقي صعب لكن والله اتخبلت عليها .. نصيحه الي حابه اتسكت تاخذ من الفساتين حرام اقول قطعه بظلمها طرررررررررررررررر وربي.. واشكر ذوقها الراقي في التعامل وهداياها الحلوه لي..ما قدرت اصورهن وتوصيلها كان مجاني .. ربي يوفجها افتجارتها .. هالتاجرات ولا بلاش :Smile:  وهذا رابطها للي حابه تتميز وتطلب مع اني اغار ما حب حد يلبس شراتي هههههه http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=754851

----------


## دبلوماسيه}

السلام عليكم



شحالكن بنات


اليوم وصلتني طلبيتين ...تجنن......>>>>طالبه كنت دخووون...

أول طلبيه من تاجره
سحابة مرت
وطلبت منها دخون الريم....واصراااحه روووووووووووووعه بمعنا الكلمه...ريحته هاااااديه ..واللي بتاخذ منه مابتندم.
 


والطلبيه الثانيه
من التاجره 
صمت ألم
وعباره عن دخونين...
دخون فطيم ودخون روضه
وريحه خباااااااال .ريحت دخون فطيم كأنه عطر وصدق روووعه
وماشالله عليها كان تعاملها راقي...^^
 


واللي تبا تطلب هذا رابط لكل تاجره
سحابة مرت
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=24509


صمت الألم
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=17476


وسمووووحه...

----------


## bellegirl

الــسـلام عليكـــم ورحمـــة الله

من فتــرة خذت من عند اختــــــي Reem dxb


خلطة زبدة الشيا + زبدة الشيــــا الخام 




صراحــــة الخلطـــة ما عليهــــأ كلام

تنعـــــم وتغذي البشرة

وحسيــــت بالفرق رغم اني أستعمل الخلطـــة من اسبوع فقــط بس الخطوط بدت تختفـــي وبشرتي الحمدلله أحسهـــا ناعمــة شرات البيبي ووايد مستانســـة من الخلطـــــة


والزبدة بعدني ما جربتهــا لإني مشتريتنها حق خلطات الشعر لإنها ممتازة حسب ما سمعـــت ^^


وصراحـــة أنصح الخوات ما يبخلون على بشرتهــم بهالمنتوجات الطبيعيـــة وفي نفس الوقت لها نتايج الحمدلله

واختي الغالية ما قصـــرت وطرشت لي هدايا بعد ,, ماسك وعكر فاسي وصابون بالاعشاب ^^




وان شاء الله تستفيدون من تجربتي خواتي ^^


وهذا رابـــط ملفهـــا ^_^


http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=91419



بالتوفيج للجميــــــع

----------


## bellegirl

مرحبـــأ ^_^



وهذي طلبيـــــة ثانيــــة طلبتها من الغاليـــــــة lamiae ammari 

كــــانت عبارة عن صحــــن بشاميــــــل , وصحــــن محاشي مشكلـــــة و وصحــــن كبــــــة

وماشاء الله عليهــــأ طرشــــت لي صحـــن تبولــــة مجانااا ^_^





صراحـــــة الأكل ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمـــــــان تسلم يد أم نجم

لذيييذ وطيــــــــب ^_^

وكل أكلـــة أحلى عن الثانيـــة

وغير ان الصحن عندها ماشاء الله عوووود

وأنا وريلي هالوجبـــة هذي تمينا 3 ايام ناكـــل منها هههههه


صدق الصحــــن كبير

واسعارها متواضعــة  :Smile: 

وغير هذا التوصيل كان مجانــــي ^^


ان شاء الله بتم أتعامل معاها

وهذا رابط ملفهم  :Smile: 


http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=6104


وبالعافيــــة عليكم ^_*

----------


## ام بدر

انا خذت من التاجره موزانه 

مطهرات للبيت ومنظفات 



ريحتهن حلوة ...صارلي فتره ادور منه ..والحين لقيته

والتاجرة موزانه ..حبوبة والتعامل معاها وايد حلو 

هذا رابطها 

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=758540

----------


## موزه السويدي

*طلبيتي اليوم واصلتني الصبح بصراحه هاي آخر تاجره طلبت منها
ووصلتني الطلبيه اول وحده من بين التاجرات اللي طلبت منهم ولازلت اتريا طلبياتي ,,

طلبيتي من الموز يزاها الله خير هاي الطلبيه لأختي طبعا مب لي وبصراحه
ان العلاقه رووووعه عالطبيعه وكبيره رغم اني طالبه الحجم الوسطاني وبنتي
استانست عليها لأنها تدور هههههه اقوللها يوم بتكبرين بييبلج واحد ^^ ,,
والتاجره الموز كلها ذوق ربي يحفظها ^^ ..

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=754887


وهاي الطلبيه ..

*

----------


## موزه السويدي

*اليوم العصر وصلتني طلبيه من التاجره ام حمدان26

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=72709


بس للأسف انا كنت مستعيله ورحت كارفور ورديت البيت اشوف
الاغراض بصراحه ماعليهم كلام والتاجره بعد الله يشهد انها ذوق
بس لقيت 2 من رول الكلينكس منكسرين واظن من الشركه اللي خذتها 
او من المندوب الله يهديه =( المشكله اني طلبتهم لقوم
امي يعني واحد لي والباجي لهم ومفتشله ووايد زعلانه ما تصورون شكر ..
والحين اتريا رد ام حمدان عليه بهالخصوص .. عالعموم شوفو الطلبيه ^^






*

----------


## ilqa6wa

طلبياتي عرضتهن قبل بس للأسف انمسحن كل الصور

والسموحة من اللي طلبت منهم وما حطيت الصور لأن بعض الصور كنت ماسحتنهن

هالطلبية من الاخت العزيزة همسه ولمسه
خذت من عندها 3 درازن من الأكياس
عشان الطلبيات


وماقصرت حاطتلي هالهدية رغم اني اول مرة اطلب من عندها يزاها الله خير


صورة اوضح للأكياس اللي طالبتنهن

----------


## ilqa6wa

طلبيتي من اخت عزيزة وغالية على قلبي
وايد احب اتابع مواضيعها
تاجرتنا الذهبية طموحه بوظبي

خذت من عندها هالقطعة ووووايد حبيتها
وان شاءالله لي تعامل ياي وياها

----------


## ilqa6wa

هالطلبية عبارة عن طلبيتين بس انا حطيتهن في صورة وحدة
طبعاً من التاجرة الغنية عن التعريف ورودة دبي 
المرة الأولى طلبت من عندها مكينتين للدونات
وابداً ما عليهن كلام
وايد حبيتهن وحبيت استخدامهن 
والطلبية الثانية كانت عبارة عن زعفران وشااااااااي الزعفران
والصورة تشرح نفسها

----------


## ilqa6wa

*آآآآآآآخر طلبية تم توثيقها وماضاعن صورها*
*المانيكان الفخم الصراحة ووووووايد استانست عليه*

*ثابت وديزاينه فخم ومرتب*
*خذته من عند اختي الغالية كوين فاشن*

**

**


*كل الشكر موصول لكل تاجرة طلبت منها وما اسعفني الوقت او الظروف اني اصور الطلبية*

----------


## ilqa6wa

*طلبيتي من الاخت الحبوبة*
*حــلاوه*
*خذت عنها على دفعتين المرة الاولى علشان اتأكد من المقاسات ورجعت كملت الطلبية*
*طبعا من كل شكل خذت 3 بجامات بس صورت الاشكال*

*ولي طلبية بعد من عندها اذا الله راد يمكن استلمها اليوم او باجر* 
*وبالتوفيق اختي* 

**

----------


## ilqa6wa

*توني مستلمه الطلبية وبما اني فاضية قلت على السريع اصورها واحط الصورة* 
*مشكورة اختي حــلاوة وماقصرتي* 

**

----------


## جـورية العين

وانا اليوم وصلتني طلبيتي من الاخت ام علاوي +

واخذت منها كل الكوفي الي عندها 



صراحه من حلاته ماعرفت شوا اجرب اول واحد 

روووووووووووعه للي يحبون الكوفي ويعشقون طعمه 

انا شاريته مخصوص لبو العيال يحب ها الشغلات على العصر في الحديقه مع العيال وهب يلعبون 

يعلني فداه اااااااااااااه نرجع للكوفي 



والاخت ام علاوي قمه في الذوق والذرابه ما يكفي اني طلبت الظهر ووصلني بعد المغرب 

لا ومحطيه لي هديه ها البيجامه الحلوة الي تبرد القلب

----------


## جرح صامت

طلبيتي من التاجره الطيبه *ايمان العلي* 

طلبت من عندها قميص ومقشر الخوخ حطت لي هديه وما قصرت والطلبيه وصلت بسرعه 
واقول حقها ربي يوفقج ويرزقج يا الغاليه

هاي الهديه الي طرشتها حقي 



مقشر الخوخ روووعه وريحته واو 






وهالقميص الي يجنن 




الله يوفقج يا عسل

----------


## نصابو

دبويه 2007 .. انا مارفعت  :Frown:  كنت انزل الصور .. العيله هب زينه

الســـــــــــــلام عليكم ^_^
من زماااااااااااااان مانزلت صور .. واليوم دامنيه فالدوام وماعنديه شغل قلت جيه والا جذاك لااااااازم انزل الصور ..

طلبيتي من بنكووووووووشه فديتها 
كيكها لزززززززززززززززززززززززيز تعرفون شو يعني لززززززززززززززززززززي
وحلال فييييه الررررررربيه
وحتى الكريمه هب دسمه وممزوره شكر .. كريمتها لذيذه وسكرها اوك
طلبت حقيه كم مره وبعد ختيه طلبت حق دوامها ..
الله يوووووفقج ويزرقج من حلاله الطيب

----------


## نصابو

طلبيتي من ام روضه اللي تبيع منتجات هدى لوتاه
لو بتم امدح عطوراتها واللوشنات من اليوم لين بااجر مابخلص ..
والله انه شغلها نظيف وحلال فييه الربيه ..
وانا بطبعي ماحب الدهن العود .. بس هالكريم اللي خذته بريحة الدهن العوود
والله انه خباااااااااااااااااااااااال
مره حطيت منه صوب رقبتيه وسرت الدوام ربيعاتيه تمن يتنشدنيه شو هالريحه الغاويه
ترا قسمي مافيه شباب عشان جيه انا حطيت من هالكريم .. ^_^
الله يوفقها فـ تجارتها يارب ويرزقها من حلاله الطيب

----------


## نصابو

طلبيتي من وحده من التاجرات ماذكر اسمها حتى ..
طلبت توزيعات سيادة الصلاه حق بنت ختيه 
اول واخر مره اتعامل مع هاي التاجره الصراحه  :Frown:  .. اول شي كانت الطباعه غلط
ورجعتها عقب مذله وثاني شي اسلوبها مول هب شي ماتعرف تحترم الناس كل همها رصيدها عن يخلص
ولا بعد الطباعه مش واظحه متقشره ..

----------


## نصابو

وهاي طلبيتي من دنيتي الامارات فديتها والله وايد تعبتها معايه 
والبجايم والله يشهد على كلامي انهن رووووعه وقطعتهن غاااويه مال كد 
والعطر ريحته حلوووووه وباارده ..
يزاها الله خير الله يوفقهـــا فـ تجارتها ان شاءالله ..

----------


## نصابو

طلبيتي من دلوعة الموووت ..
الكاكاوات يم يميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي مايتمن عنديه اسبوع خخخخخ
ويزاها الله خير ماقصرت تعبتها معايه . .
وان شاءالله اكون زبوونه دايمــه عندها ^_^
الله يوفقها فـ تجارتها وتستاهل كل خير الصراحه..







وهـاي طلبيتيــه الثانيه ^_^







وهاي طلبيتيــه الثالثه  :Big Grin:

----------


## mooon shj

*طلبت من التاجره ورده غلاا

توزيعات وبوكس هديته قبل لاااصوره ودخون* 


[IMG][/IMG]
*
والبوكس الاصفر هدايه منها والمحارم الورقيه وكتيب الاذكار 

يزاها الله الف خيرر

اسلوبها راقي ف التعامل وشغلها حلو وعطورتها ودخونها حلووه

ربي يوفقاا*

----------


## بيبي دمعة

انا طلبت قبل فترة طلبيات من الأخت فراشة الملونة

طلبية حق أختي وكانت عبارة عن بسكويت رقم 20 وكاكاو وردي جوري وبوكس بسكويت وكاكاو مشكل للمواليد بس للأسف راحت الصور عني ..  
وكاكاو التخرج بعد مرة منها  
 
[/QUOTE] 
والبارحة وصلتني طلبية ثانية عباره عن جلابيات الفريج وبراقع... 
 
 
 
بصراحة انا ما أجامل بس ماشاء الله عليها تعاملها وايد ذوق واتجنن...  
------------------------------------------------ 

وبعد أمس وصلتني طلبية كواية البخار من الأختbellegirl 
وما شاء الله حطتلي هدية ماسك وبروشورات اسلامية حلوة ومفيدة .. جزاها الله ألف خير

----------


## جرح صامت

طلبت دخون من عند الاخت صمت الالم 
الدخون ريحته واو وتم صراحه وروووووووووووعه 
الله يوفقها 
دخون شوق ودخون فطيم يجنن





واشكرها ع اهتمامها ومتابعتها لطلبيات وشكرا

----------


## ام بدر

انا طلبت من اسبوع كاكاو التخرج من الاخت فراشه ملونه

وايد حلو ومرتب ...وصلني بالصبط في اليوم الي اريده 

ما قصرت

----------


## bellegirl

السلام عليكم ورحمـة الله

عسى الجميــع بخير

اليوم الحمدلله وبعد عناء طويــــل ^^


وصلــــت طلبيتي من أختــــــــي الغاليــــــــة موازنه







وطبعــأ ما قصـــرت وطرشـــت لي شامبو العبايــة عدد 2 مجــــــــانا ^^

صراحـــــة ريحة كل شـي تخبـــل

ورغــــم اني من النوع الي يتشــرط وايد يوم تتعلــٌق السالفـــة بالنظافـــة ^^

لكـــن المنتوجـــات لا يعلـــى عليها نظافــة وريحـــة غاويــة حسيت عمري في المول ههههه

يوم كل شي يلق بيــــاض ^^



جزاها الله خير وفرت لنا هالمنتوجات الممتــــــــــــــــــــــازة وباسعارهــــا الرمزيـــــــــة


وهذا رابـــط ملفــها ربي يوفقــــها ^_^

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=99269

----------


## bellegirl

بســـم الله الرحمـــن الرحيـــم

عاد أحين يا دور أكثر شي أحبــه الأكل هههههههه


وطبعا الي زاد حبــه على قلبيـــــــــى انه هديــة وفرييييي ^___^


الحمدلله اليــوم كنت صايمـــة

والعضـــوة lamiae ammari الي أعزها يزاها الله خير طرشـــــت لي هريـــــــس ومحاشـــي على الفطـــور










صراحـــة الأكل ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمـــن تسلم إيدهـــأ أم نجـــم لذيذ والصحــون كالعادة كبيرة ^^

وماشاء الله حتى طريقتها في الطبخ أحسها غير وكل شي له نكهـــة خاصـــة ^^


صدق استانســــت على هديتهـــا الي يت في وقتهـــأ ودعينا لها 

ربي يزيدهــأ رزق حلال ويبارك لهــا فيه يارب ^^


وهذا ملفــهـا الخاص للي يبغــى ياكل شي لذيذ ^^

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=6104


وبالعافيـــة علي ^^

----------


## موزه السويدي

*طلبيتي من الحلوين


 البيت البحريني للمواد الغذائية

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=288


حذال بيتي بيني وبينهم خطوتين طبعا كنت اتابع مواضيعهم

بس مول ماشفت توقيعهم ولما قالتلي بتين للمحل ولا اطرش الاغراض مع المندوب

جذبني توقيعها وقريت العنوان وبالاخير ضحكت من خاطر والله اقدر اروح مشي اوني

اتفلسف واترياها تيبلي الطلبيه ههههههههههههه اسميني انا بعد المهم جني وايد رمست

قلت لريلي يروح ياخذ البهارات يعني طلبيتي وراح ياب وياه كل ها @@ ,,

وبصراحه رغم اني شبعانه الا اني متشوقه اذوق كل شي يميييييييييييييييي والله ان حظي

حلو كل مابيخلص بسير اييبلي هع ^^ ,,






*

----------


## 3yoOon

اليوم وصلتني استكرات الحنا 

ماشاء الله وصلني بسرعه طلبت 35 حبه تقريبا قلت احتياط يمكن ماحصل حد يحنينا في العيد ههههههه

وحابه اجرب منهم في رمضان بعد 

تسلم ايدها الاخت هند0 

وهذيل بعض منهم مرتبين وايد ماشاء الله

----------


## موزه السويدي

*طلبيتي لأختي عباره عن اسكارفات من الغاليه وهي ذوق ربي يخليها


Just 4 u 

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=28853


وهذي ثالث مره اطلب من عندها لأن جد اسكارفاتها روووعه وماشاء الله من اول يوم

الحريم يختارون ومايخلون لأختي شي =(

ويزاها الله خير طرشت هديه عباره عن اسكارف مجسف ماعرف هي شو تسميه ^^ ..

والتصوير زفت >< لأن من تيلفون ثاني الله يهديها بنتي صبت جاي على تيلفوني
فديت كيمرتي كانت ازقرت .. >>> جني ذليتكم بالسالفه










*

----------


## @أم حمودي@

السلام عليكم 
إن شاء الله كلكم بصحه وعافيه

من أسبوع تقريباً طلبيتي وصلت من عند أم زااايد الله يحفظها ويرزقهااا يارب..وكان دخون متر دبي بصراااحه ررووعه وهل الإنسانه شو ذوووق..
uae13122

وهذا رابطها
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=73908









بالتوفيق الغاليه

----------


## ورد المساء

هلا حبايبي............الصراحة طلبت من التاجرة أحلى ملك سجادت للكبار والاطفال.........وما شالله عليها يومين ووصل المندوب..........والصراحة وايد روعة........واااااااااااااايد حلوين السجادات ...........شكلهم بالطبيعة وااااااايد احلى عن الصور.....وبناتي واايد استانسو....... حتى الحين بطلب لاختي وبناتها.......هم امسافرين وبفاجاهم.........وايد حلوات اليههال وايد بيستاتسون عليهم واش حلاتهم وهم واقفين يمي ايصلون...........مشكورة احلى ملك اسعدني التعامل وياج.......... ومعاكم الصورة تحت بس بعد عندها الوااااان ثانية........

----------


## موزه السويدي

*اليوم وصلتني طلبيتي لأختي عباره عن 3 قباضات حجم وسط وبصراحه شغل مرتب ومتعوب عليه
يزاها الله خير مب خساره فيهن .. والتاجره كلها ذوق ..


أم حمدان 7 

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=109821


*

----------


## Miss.Gucci.3

انا طلبت عطر من أختي .. (فديتني كيووت)

ماشاء الله عليها قمة ف الذوق واسلوبها الراقي 



وهذا رابط الموضوع ..

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=767187

----------


## موزه السويدي

*طلبيتي من الغاليه


 emirian777 

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=77476


عباره عن شرشف وبصراحه روعه عالطبيعه وخليته للعيد ^^ .. يزاج الله خير
يالغلا كلج ذوق وتعاملج الذوق ..


*

----------


## بنت الطموح

أمس وصلتني هدية من الغالية : Reem dxb 

ما قصرتي يا الغالية بصراحه رسلتي اكثر من الازم ..^_^

يزاها الله خير  :Smile:  

مشكوورة الغالية ع الهدية ^_*









ورسلت لي : 
3زبدة الشيا
2زبدة الكاكاو 
ماسك الطين بالعكر الفاسي 
شامبو دار التونسي 
ماسك العسل بالكريستال 
عينات من منتجات فور ايفر لفننج 
2 صابون دار التونسي (الخزامى و البابونج ) 

وانصحكم واااايد ببضاعه ريم لانه فعلا روعه 

شكرا لج يا الغالية ع الهدية الطيبة  :Smile:

----------


## موزه السويدي

*من شوي وصلت طلبيتي من الغاليه


ام سالم

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=775


عباره عن اكياس بالجمله فديتها كلها ذوق وهي نصحتني اني آخذ الوسط والكبير

لكني انا غبيه وخذت بس الوسط وللأسف طلع حق حبه وحده من الدبات اللي ابيعهم

انا بغيت كيس يشيل دبتين لو سمعت كلامج يا ام سالم جان زين 

بس بعد راح ينفعولي للي يطلبون دبه وحده وراح استفيد منهم لباجي الطلبيات بحط كل دبه بكيس

لأن جد عالطبيعه روووعه وماشاء الله ماتوقعت ان 6 درازن جي وايد .. كلج ذوق حبيبتي ام سالم 



*

----------


## بنت الطموح

أممن شهر تقريبا وصلتني هدية من الغالية : لمعه خرز 
كنت ابا اطلب اشياء واكتشفت انها رسلتهم لي بدون ما اطلب احرجتني الصراحه 
تسلمين يا الطيوبه 

مشكوورة الغالية ع الهدية  :Smile:  

هذا المنظم وهو في الكبت 

وايد نفعني الصراحه ههههه استوى عندي مكان اضافي في الكبت 



وفي الصورة : 
مكاييل 
ادوات البسكويت 
مصاصات العصير 
منظم السيديهات 
باف الشعر
قشارة السمك 


مشكووورة وااايد يا الغالية الله يوفقج إن شاء الله

----------


## وهج الذكرى

هلا خواتي اليوم بعرض لكم طلبيتي من اختي ام يحيى 

واهي لبس صلا ه المعروووفه عندها 


على فكره التصوير ظالم لها 

لان لونها عنابي

----------


## موزه السويدي

*من ساعه وصلت طلبيتي من الغاليه


مبصوطة

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=84361


بصراحه هالانسانه ذووووووووق والله يشهد ماعرف ليش حبيتها  


نزلت الموضوع وانا دخت وراها من كثر ماتمدح دخونها ونفس اليوم بدون تردد
طلبت منها مع اني كنت ماخذه عهد على نفسي ما اطلب دخون من المنتدى @@ ..
بس ماعرف شو اللي خلاني اشتري منها 


والله يشهد ان اللي طلبته خبااااااال والله لو تشوفون شكلي بتضحكون شوي وبدش بالمدخن
حاطه خشمي على الفحم عسبت اروح ودخت ماعرفت شو الأحلى لأن جد روووووووعه 


وحبيتهم واكيد من يخلصون بطلبهم مره ثانيه وطبعا تنقصت من كل شي حبه لأختي اسوي دعايه
لمبصوطه ههههه لو عيبها اكيد بتطلب 


والله الحق في قولج قليل يا ام يونس بصراحه شغل عدل ^^ .. ويزاج الله خير عالهديه اغرمت باللوشن
واااااااااو 






*

----------


## Miss.Gucci.3

مسا النور 

انا خذت من العضوة ثلوج الصيف ازارا الخشب وشرايط .. 

ماشاء الله حلوييين ع الطبيعه .. 

وتعاااملها قمة ف الذووق

----------


## أحلى ملك

السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته

طلبيتى من التاجرة الطيوبة الحبوبة 

*جرح صامت* 

طلبت منها خافى الحواجب وفديتها طرشتى ماسك للوجه وحلق غااااااااااوي هدية  :Smile:  



بصراحة أسعارها كلها واااااااااااااايد حلوة 

هذا رابطها للى تبى تتعامل معها 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/search.php...&starteronly=1

مشكورة يا أم محمد وإن شاء الله تعاملنا دوووووووووووووم  :Smile:

----------


## موزه السويدي

*بصراحه هاي الطلبيه واااااااااااااااااو وصلتني العصر بس شفتها الساعه 9:30
لأني ماكنت موجوده والله العظيم طايره من الفرحه هاي الطلبيه من الغاليه


 ام سيفوه1 

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=145561


والله الشاهد طلع عليه بيرفكت خبااااااال حتى ريلي عيبته الجلابيه واااااااااااااااايد 
أول مره البس جلابيه مغربيه واول مانزلت الموضوع طلبته بدون تردد والحمدلله
ارتحت حيييييييييييل والله اني راح اتعامل معاج على اي مغربيه ابي افصلها لأن جد
الحق في قولج قليل وطرشت هديه حلوه.. 











*

----------


## MỈşş Ĺấmşฮŧ

:55: 

:

.

عشآنآ آليوم من اختــي .. كلي روٍوٍح .. ~

طلبت من عندهآ محشي ملفوف .. ورق عنب .. بيتزآ المينــي ...~
ومآقصرت معآي طلبتهآ اليوم ووصلت لي اليوم  :Stick Out Tongue: 

والصرآحهـ لذيذ آكلهآ وبالذآت ورق العنب يم يم .. وكآنت وحدهـ من زبأينها امعلقــهـ انـه إيدها فيهآ بركه 
ابصرآحهـ صدق مآشآء الله عليهآ ايدهآ فيها بركه كفى البيت كله وزاد بعــد ....~

واخليكم مع الصــوٍوٍوٍر تتكلم ابروحهآ هـع ....~


:



::




::




::


آخيــرآ عشآنى المتوآضــع من ايد كلي روح ....~
الله يوفقهآ ويزيدهآ من خيــرهـ  :Smile: 
...





 :55:

----------


## جرح صامت

مرحبا 

طلبيت من العزيزه الغاليه احلى ملك ام مؤمن واشكرها عالهدايا وما قصرت معاي ابدا 

خذت عنها المكمل الغذائي ومشط زيت الزيتون ومنظم الادراج ومنظم الاحذيه وطرشت لي كريم وسجاده هديه 




وهاي صورة المشط 





الله يوفقج يارب
ولي تعامل معاج قريب ان شالله

----------


## آلْمـيث

*السلام عليكم* 

*امس وصلتني طلبيتي من الغاليه موازنة*

 
*1 سينيتول*
*1 ملتي كلين*

*حبيتهم الصراحه* 

*ريحة جميلة ومنعشة ..*

*الله يوفقج ومشكورة على الشامبو الخاص بالعبايات لانه وايد عايبني ..* 
*كلج ذوق*

----------


## برق لمع

وصلتني طلبيه اختي احلى ملك من فتره بس اتعايزت اصور
كريم الكولاجين وانبولات الكولاجين من ماركة ايفا صناعه مصريه 
الصراحه ممتاز وافكر استمر اطلب من عندها

----------


## برق لمع

طلبت من عطور الصقر
كانو مسوين عروض اشتري عطر ب 100 واحصلي على الثاني بنصف السعر
خذت عطر محمد لريلي هديه باسمه
وعطر مهره لي 
وطرشت لي تيسترات مجانيه

----------


## بنت الطموح

الحين وصلتني هدية من الغالية : عزة نفس 


يزاها الله خير  :Smile:  

زيت الشعر وان شاء الله اليوم اختي بتبدا تستخدمه وبخبركم بالنتايج بعد العيد  :Smile:  



شكرا لج يا الغالية ع الهدية الطيبة  :Smile:

----------


## m-zoon

اليوم وصلتني الطلبية من وردة غلاا 

ما شاء الله عليها ما قصرت اول ما شفت الكيسة نفسيتي تغيرت و فتحتها واللي شميت الريحة يا سلام الكل اتخبل

وبعدين قوم جيراننا و اهلي قالو لي الا تطلبين لينا من عندها

وبعد و حليلها ما قصرت حطت لي هدية 



مشكورة اختي ....

----------


## جرح صامت

اشكر الاخت وهج الذكرى 
الي طلبت منها ترتب لي الصور وفعلا رتبتهم لي بشكل حلو وبسعر جدا رمزي

----------


## Amo0one

اليوم وصلتني طلبية من أم سالم

كانت عبارة عن الصياني الورقيه للكب كيك .. ورول القمع وصراااحه واايد فنااان .. 
اشكر اختي ام سالم على سرعة توصيلها




بس نسيت اصور الخطوه الأخيره خخخ

----------


## شمـــس

يا مرحبا الساع  :Smile: 




بما اني احب اصور واااايد بالفون و احب شغل السكراب بوك  
اشتريت من التاجرة الـ نّ ـون طابعة صغيرة للموبايل 
فناااااااااانه عجبتني ،،، عمليه وسريعه 
اطرشين الصورة من الفون للطباعة عن طريق البلوتوث 
ومعاها بعد واير اليو اس بي  

وهذي الصور 

 

 
.
.
. 

 
مقارنة حجمها بالأيفون  


 
صوووورييييي  :Smile:  


وأخيرا  
طلبت استكر للأيفون من نفس التاجرة كتجربه وكان حلووو وخامته قوية كستكر  


 :Kafara:

----------


## سكووون الليل

السلام عليكم 
ربيعتي معانا فالمنتدى وتتشرى منه مثلها مثل غيرها 
المهم اشترت من التاجره 0000000 شنط الكورشيه حبتين ع اساس انهن نفس الي فالصور بس للاسف 
المهم هي خذتهن من فتره ولان انا شاله حملة استكشاف فالمنتدى وابغي غيري من الخوات يساعدني عشان نوقف هالنوع من التجاره الي ما تضر الا الزبونه بوجه خاص 
برويكم الصور وانتوا احكموا
اول شي قبل الصور صار كلام بين ربيعتي والتاجره ... التاجره اول كلامها قالت انها ماتشوف الشنط لانها تيها مدبسه ف اكياس ( زين بس ف نظري ما عندها سبب مقنع لانها تعتبر مسؤوليتها الاولى والاخيره ) 
كان في امكان التاجره تكتب فالموضوع الشنط تقليد 
وبعدين لما هدت ربيعتي التاجره طرشت لها انا حطيت لج دخون داخل وحده من الشنط ما قلتيلي رايج فيه ....!!!! 
كيف دامج قلتي انتي ما شفتي الشنط من الاساس...؟؟؟ 
هاي الشنطه الي معروضه فالموضوع 
 
وهاي هي الي وصلت لربيعتي 
 
وهاي وحده ثانيه ... هاي المعروضه 
 
ونفسها الي وصلت ربيعتي 
 



 
 
لان التاجره ماطلت فالكلام كان من واجبي اني اتكلم واقول فالمنتدى لان ربيعتي قالتلها بتبلغ الاداره بس هي ماهمها  
اتمنى من الكل يتقي ربه ف رزقه .... والله يوفج الجميع انشالله ... 
واحب اذكر ان الدنيا فانيه ومالها زايل .... والباجي اعمال الانسان

----------


## مطيرة النشعة

أنا طلبت طلبيات من تاجرات من فنترة بس بحكم ظروفي ما قدرت انزلها ..

أول طلبية لي كانت من التاجرة أم الميث والشيوخ 

طلبت منها ميكب وفديتها ما قصرت طرشت لي هدية بس طبعا نص الاغراض لطشوها عني اللي بحط صورهن اللي باقي عندي خخ 



وطلبيتي الثانية من التاجرة الموز وفديتها طوولت بالها بأول طلبية .. طلبت منها شرشف ونسيت اصوره وحامل الاساور وعلاقة الشغاب 2 ومن جريب طالبة منها حافظ الخواتم .. صج رووعة ..



يتبع >>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## مطيرة النشعة

وطلبيتي الثالثة من التاجرة دلوعة أمها .. طلبت منها نعوول وصج عيبوني ..



طلبيتي الرابعة من التاجرة فديتني كيووت ، طلبت منها كريم وفديتها ما قصرت طرشت لي صابونة هدية وصج ريحتها خباال .. والكريم امي استانس عليه فتح لها بشرتها ,, مشكوورة حبيبتي ^^



طلبيتي الخامسة من التاجرة أم رشودي طلبت منها اكسسوارات .. وما قصرت الصراحة طرشت هدية اللي هو آي شدو ماك ^^

----------


## مطيرة النشعة

طلبت من التاجرة وردة غلااا مرتين .. وهالانساانة صج عسل ع القلب بأسلوبها الراقي وتعاملهاا .. بخورها صج خباال أهلي وايد عيبهم عسبت جيه رديت اطلب منها كمية بخور حق الاهل .. 
والتغلييف وايد عيبني بس انا عافانا الله من اشوف الشي اهجم عسب جيه براويكم الصور بعد ما بطلتها ..



وهاي الطلبية الثانية .. كانت عبارة عن المجموعة الفرنسية اللي صج رووعة ,, ودخون الشلة والعبايا طلبت حق الاهل وكان تغليفها راقي .. والصراحة عطر الغالي ريحتة صج خطييرة عطيته حق ابوي وعيبه .. مشكوورة حبيبتي ^^



وصج ما قصرت كانت تسوي لي هدايا .. ربي يوفقها ان شاء الله ^^

ها رابط ملفها ..

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=60559

----------


## مطيرة النشعة

وطلبيتي الاخيرة من التاجرة الدانة 2009,, انسانة صج قمة فالتعامل ويحليلها ما تقصر تتصل وتسأل .. فديتها صج عسل ربي يحفظها .. أول طلبية كانت توزيعات وصج رووعة ع الطبيعة وبكل وردة كان عطر صج رووعة ..



وهاي التسترات اللي طرشتهن رووعة 




والطلبية اللي عقب طلبت منها عطر بربري وعطر رهف وطلبت كمية عطور بـ تولة حق الاهل و دخون لمساات روووعة ودخون قصايد .. وميداليتين دهن عوود شكلهاا كيووت وعطر المفارش ريماس 3 



وفديتها ما قصرت سوت لي هدية ..



هاي رابط ملفها 


http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=116356

----------


## بيبي دمعة

طلبيتي اللي مب الأخيرة .. كالعادة من حبيبه قلبي

 :13 (5):  *فراشة الملونة*  :13 (5): 

واللي صاركل من حولي يقولي سويلي طلبية وهاي كانت أخر وان شاء مب الأخيرة لان في غيرها في الطريق :13 (47):  ومن توصل بحط الصور..  :44 (25): 

هاي الطلبية كانت لأختي عشان الشهر الفضيل :55 (6):  .. والله يبارك لنا فيه ومبروك عليكم أجمعين .. 



وما شاء الله عليها ذوووق وبالها طويل وتتحمل طلباتي المفاجئة :13 (41):  ...

مشكوووووووووووووووووورة الغالية والله انج بياض ويه :12 (43): ...

وهذا رابطها للي يحب يطلب منها .. وصدقوني ما راح تندمون:

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=110031

----------


## موزه السويدي

*طلبيتي من الغاليه


Just 4 u

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=28853


لأختي عباره عن اسكارفات ذيج المره ماعطيت الاسكارفات حقهن فالتصوير
لأني ماكنت اعرف كيف اصورهن لأني اول مره اصور سكارف >< والله ظلمتهن وهن خبال

عاد هالمره الطلبيه يديده والتصوير بيعيبكم >>> على كيفج هو @@ ..


والله انج ذوق يا أم مايد يسلمو عالهديه ^^ والطلبيه اليوم واصلتني الظهر بس كنت مشغوله من
جي تأخرت فالعرض >< ..














هاي الهديه




وهني صوره جماعيه ..

*

----------


## بزنس كارد

انا كنت من فتره ادور دخون ريحته غير وطلبت من الخوات في المنتدى عينات ومن اللي ردن علي وعيبني دخونهن
كانت وحده منهن الاخت ام عمر 
و طلبت لي من عدها حق رمضان لازم بعد تجهيز الفطور اضبط ريحة البيت 
وهي مشهوره ب دخون رهيب وانا خذيت منه وعيبني دخون شيوخي لانه ذكرني بريحة بيت عمتي في العين يوم احنا صغاريه وخذت لي ولخوي الريحه خنيه وروعه 



وماقصرت ام عمر حطت لي هديه عطر والله انحرجت لانه من الحجم الكبير مب عينه كلفت ع عمرها صراحه 

وهذا رابطها للي حابه تطلب صراحه مابتندم

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=757870 

وان شاء الله بحط قريب تجاربي الثانيه

----------


## موزه السويدي

*اليوم وصلتني طلبيتي من الغاليه


 أسرار111 

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=3435


والله الشاهد انها ذوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق .. والتوزيعات رووووووووووعه
عالطبيعه انا حبيتهم واااااااااااايد وفديتها حطت هديه يزاها الله خير فجيت الكرتون وريحه
حلوه فاحت بصراحه انها ذووووووووووووووووق..











هاي الهديه

*

----------


## ام دويس

مرحبـا ..


اشتريت من الـ نّ ـون كفرااات حق ايبوودي وسماااعه وCase ,

والكواليتي واااااااااااااااايد وااااو


كفراات سيليكون 5 الوااان و واحد هارد اسود شفاف




حامي الشاشه ووسماااااعه




الـ case روعه بس ماادري ليش طالع جي فالصوره!



وبسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس ^___________^

----------


## ام رآشد

ردييييت لكم again 
 :Big Grin: 

خخخخخخخخ

..


خذت B.B cream من التااجره (ملكة UAE)
والكريم روووووعه ما شاء الله 
وااااااايد حبيته
يخلي ويهي مخملي ^^

[IMG]http://www.*******.org/images/yjsheuwzni56x634t8jb.jpg[/IMG]


وهاا راابط ملفها الشخصي ^^

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=115989

..


طلبيـــتي الثانيه من اختي التاجره ( ::ملاك:: )
وهي عباره عن بلتة coastel scents
اللي فيها 88 لوون مااات

واااااايد حبيت البلته
ما شاء الله الالوااان غاااويه
عاد يوم استخدمتها ويا الماي
طلعت ارووع وارووع ^^

[IMG]http://www.*******.org/images/ea96xbou145rizydun41.jpg[/IMG]


وهاا رابط ملفها الشخصي ^^

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=67091

----------


## بيبي دمعة

طلبيتي هذي كانت من الأخت فراشة المنتدى .. 
خذت منها 123 حبة من كل من سجادة الجيب + مصحف الجيب + قلم الأذكار

وكنت طالبه كتابة على السجادة " رمضان كريم " حق توزيعات رمضان .. بصراحة ما قصرت وصلتني الطلبية مثل ما أبي والصور تشرح أكثر..

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

السجادة مع الكتابة





---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

مصحف الجيب



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

قلم الأذكار



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

وهذا رابطها للي يحب يتعامل وياها ... 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=150329

ومشكورة ما قصرت أخت نصابو لانها دلتني عليها ..

----------


## بيبي دمعة

هاي طلبيتي طبعا مثل كل مرة من حبيبه قلبي

 :13 (21):  *فراشة الملونة*  :13 (21): 

وكانت لأختي حق رمضان واايد استانست عليها وربيعاتها تمن يسالنها من وين.. ما شاء الله عليها شغل روووعة والكل ما يصدق من نقول انه شغل وحدة مب مصنع .. ما شاء الله عليها



وان شاء الله الكل يتعامل معاها لانها بصراحة ذووووق 

وهارابطها للي تحب تتطلب منها :

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=110031

----------


## أحلى ملك

طلبت من أختى الغالية وهج الذكرى تعديلات علي صور 

وبصراحه شغلها روعة وأسعارها أروع ^__*

ووووايد سريعة ما شاء الله عليها 





وهاى الصور عدلتها لى وبنفس الوقت تنفع تكون توقيع 




وهاى صورة ثانية 




وطبعاً هاى عينات من شغلى معاه لآنى زبونة دايمة معاها ^___^



هذا ملفها للى تحب تتعامل معاها وإن شاء الله ما بتندم

http://forum.uaewomen.net/search.php...&starteronly=1

----------


## bellegirl

طلبيتـــــي من أختي الغالية على قلبــي عمري زايد



6غراش من دخون تاسكن ليذر والشيخه شمسه وميكاليف




صراحــة الدخون خذتــه هديـة حق الأهل

بس ماشاء الله بدون ما أجربــه ريحتــه تفوح

وبيضت ويهي في الشغل العدل والتغليف الحلو ربي يرزقها كل خير

وغير هذا أسعارها في العرض ماشاء الله واايد رخيصــــة ^^

وهذا رابط ملفهـــأ ^^

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=65475

----------


## bellegirl

طلبيتـي الثانيــة من أختي التاجرة فقيرة  :Smile: 





جهــاز instyler مكواة الشعر

الجهـاز حلو بس يبغى لي أتعود عليه ^^


ويزاها الله خير ما قصرت وطرشت لي هديــــة ^^


ربي يحفظها ويرزقها من حلاله الطيب

وهذا رابط ملفها 


http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=60588

----------


## bellegirl

وهذي طلبيتي من الأخت الغاليــة akka 

عبارة عن مشــد للجســم




صراحــة المشد ناعم ومب من النوع الي يي شرات الكرتون وتحسين عمرج روبوت ^^

وأحلى شي انه يشد الجسم بطريقـة وايد حلوة ويعطيج لوك رشيق حتى لو انتي دبدوبـة ^_^


صراحـة وايد حبيتــه وحبيت خامتـه الناعمـة


يزاها الله خير على أمانتها  :Smile: 


وهذا رابط ملفها  :Smile: 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=129786

----------


## bellegirl

طلبيتـــــتي الرابعـــة كانت من عند أختي الغاليـــة أم_غاية


عبارة عن جلابيــة لأول يوم عيــد لإني ما احب الشي الثقيــــل 




والشغــل من قرب





صراحــــة الجلابيــــــــة وايد عيبتني


للاسف كنت طالبــة جلابيات من تاجرة ثانية من تونــس وابدا ما ناسبني لا اللون ولا القياسات والموديلات مب الي طلبتهــأ  :Frown: 


بس هذي الجلابيـــة صدق استانست عليها الثوب خفيف والشغل عدل

وايد حبيتها ماشاء الله ^^

وبغيت اشكر اختي أم غايـة لإن تعاملها كان راقي ومن البدايـة كانت تقولي ان ما عيبج رديه

يزاها الله خير وكثر من امثالها

وهذا رابط ملفهـا  :Smile: 


http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=53057

----------


## bellegirl

طلبيتي الخامســة من عند أختي الطيوبـــــــة والي دوم تستحملني ^^ دنيتي الامارات


طلبــت من عندها عطر دانـــة الغلا مع مرتب الشنطـة 





صراحــة العطر وايد عيبني

ريحتـه عربية على فرنسيـــة وباردة ورحيمــة

ومرتب الشنط طبعا أنقذ شنطتي الي كانت تعاني من كل شي فوق بعضـه ^_^

صراحـة ترتب الأغراض والحقيبـة أحسها أنظف واستوت عملية أكثر  :Smile: 


يزاها الله خير على تعاملها الطيب

والحمدلله مستانسـة من الأغراض الي خذتها من عندها ^_*

وهذا رابط ملفهــا ^_^

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=16183

----------


## bellegirl

طلبيتي السادســــــة ^^

كانت من أختي عضوةUAE


عبارة عن الحقيبـة الرمضانيــة للصغاريــــــة ^_^



صراحـة الحقيبـة كانت وايد حلوة ونوناسـة للصغاريـة 

تحفزهم للدين والصوم وتعرفهم بقيمـة شهر رمضان ^_^


يزاها الله خير ورزقها على قد نيتها الطيبة

وهذا رابط ملفــــها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=105033

----------


## دنيتي الامارات

هذي طلبتي من الاخت ايمان العلي 

الطلبية حلوه وحطتلي هدية^_^ 

ماقصرتي اختي ايمان

----------


## بيبي دمعة

طلبتي وكالمعتاد من الغالية 

*فراشة الملونة*

وكانت لاختي تبي تعطي ربيعتها هدية مربية ببنوته .. ومثل ما تشوفون البسكويت ايجنن وعليه اسم البنوتة وبصراحة شغل نظيف ورووعة ..





الله يوفقها يارب

----------


## إيمان العلي

طلبت من عند الأخت كلي روح ورق عنب وما قصرت حطتلي قيمات ومحشي ملفوف هدية يزاها الله خير 

[IMG][/IMG]
ورق العنب

[IMG][/IMG]
محشي ملفوف

[IMG][/IMG]
القيمات

هذا رابط موضوعها
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=752337

----------


## ظبيانية55

حبيييييييت اليوم احط طلبيتيه من الدخون من عند الغاليه ام زايد ... طبعا مايحتااااي اقول شي الكل يعرف ابداعاتها في عالم الدخون والعطور .. طبعا انا طلبت من عندها مجموعة الثمانيه .. ^_^ قبل ماحط الصور بغييييت اشكر اسلوووبهااااا الرااااااقي وقمة الذوووووق في تعاااملهااا الله ايوفقها ياربيه ... ^_^ 
والصراااااحة اول ما وصلتنيه الطلبيه ماكذب علييييكم واللله الشااهد عليه انه ريييحة الدخون فااايحة من قبل ما ابطلها .... ^_^ 

ماطول معاكم بحطلكم الاصور ... 

طبعا اول صورة هيه صورة البوكس الحلو وكان مرتب وكيوت ^_^ 


وهذا طبعا بعد مابطلت البوكس كانت لافه الدخون عشان ما يتكسرن او انه تنصب ^_^ فديتها 


وهالصورة بعد ماشليت الكيسه ^_^ ... وفديتها ما قصرت طرشتليه سنابل من اللي عندها ... 


وهذا زوم على السنابل لي طرشتهن الصراحة عطر توتي فوشي جنااان رييحته واللوشن بعد خبال وعدنيه ماجربت الباقي .. 


لوووول تذكرت انيه خذت من عندها بعد عود التهااني والهيييبه بس نسيت اصوره لووول لكن ان شاءالله يوم بصوره بحط صورته .. 
وبشكل عااام انا وايد اشكرها واكيييييييييييييييييييييييييييد لي تعااامل هب ثاني ولا ثالث الا عااشر معاهاااا ... ^_^

----------


## كلي روح

طلبت من عند ام عمر تستراات دخووون وماشالله طلعن روووووووعه والله وكلمت روعه شوي عليهااا واليوم وصلت الطلبية ..

وكااانت ف لقااافه الا واشم الدخووون وعقب حطيت يمررر ووفاااح البيت كله دخووون حتى الوالده سالت عنه ..

وعل فكره كانت التسترات مترووسه ..

واهني الصوره بدون فلاش للتووضيح 



واهني بفلاااش <<< اسميني متفيجه ههههههه




وانا رديت وطلبت دخوووون واول ماتوووصل بصووور الطلبيه وبحطهاا  :Smile: 

وهذاا موضوعهااا ..

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=757870

----------


## بنت الخليج..

السلامـ عليكمـ
أناآا شريتـ عباآاهـ منـ التاآاجرة (FATENTUS) وماآاشاء الله تباآاركـ الرحمنـ العباآاهـ حلوة والشغل نظيفـ، وغير كذا تعاآامل هالإنساآانهـ الله يسعدهاآا دنياآا وآخرهـ ، وبإذنـ الله همـ برِد بفصّل منـ عندهاآا عباآاهـ ثاآانية عقبـ العيد ..
اخليكنـ وياآا الصور  :44 (25): 

^
الرقبة &الصدر ..

^
وهاآاي نهاآاية الكمـ ..

^
الشيلة وماآاشاء الله لمعة الكريستاآال تهبّل..

^
كريستاآال الشيلة منـ قريبـ ..
ويعطيكنـ العاآافيهـ جميعاً  :44 (33):

----------


## &هجير&

:55: 
 :55: 
.
.
وصلت طلبيتي من الغاليه ام مطر 
اخذت عنها شامبو متيرال الاندونيسي 
ما شاء الله عليها انسانه ذوق والله 
وحطي لي شي اموت فيه وهو
الكت كات  :Smile:  
.
.
 :55: 
 :55:

----------


## سارونه85

مرحبا 

طلبت لربيعتي7 اساور من العضوة al3yo0on 2009

و فديتها ما قصرت ..







التصوير ظالم الشغل 

الاساور وايد حلوات ما شاء الله 

الله يوفقها

----------


## فـطـيم

السلام عليكم
هذي صور طلبيتيه من التاجره ساسمو 
وشهادتي فيها مجروحه دوم آخذ من عندها دخون ومخمريه وما عليهن كلام صدق الريحه شيوخيه 
وهذي الصور










وربي يوفقها ويرزقها من حلاله 
وهذا رابط ملفها الشخصي
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=577

----------


## إيمان العلي

أشتريت فستان للبنوته من عند التاجرة miss_layali 
وتسلمين الفستان كان وايد حلو وهادي

----------


## جرح صامت

طلبيتي من عند التاجره MOON_AD ام فهد طبعا من بديت اتعامل معاها في طلب الهدايا ما تعاملت مع غيرها شغلها واو وروعه ومرتب وطيبه وحبوبه ومتعاونه وايد 

والاهم اني اقولها ابا هديه حق المناسبه لفلانيه وهي تتكفل بالاغراض والتغليف وكل شي وتوصلج الطلبيه بالوقت المناسب 

وانا تعاملت معاها وايد وهاي اخر طلبيه كانت هديه حق ريلي وابدعت فيها فعلا واشكرها من كل قلبي

بس سوري التصوير من الفون مب واضح وايد 



 :12 (7): 

 :Rasool1:

----------


## إيمان العلي

خذيت بجامتين من الأخت سحابة الليل والبجامات الصراحة رووووعة وربي يوووفقج إن شاء الله



وهذا رابط موضوعها
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=778337

----------


## عَسَلْ

مرحبْ . .

من كم يومْ آستلمتْ جلآبيتيْ من ملكة آلليل . . 
طلبتهآ تفصيل لآول مرّه من آلمنتدى . . ووصلتنيْ بوقتْ قصير . .


آللي تحب آلشي آلرآقيْ وآلرقييق وآلجميلْ . .تحصله من 3ـندهآ =) 
وصلني آحلى ممآ كنت آتوقـّـ3 وحتى شـ3"ـلهآ آدق بوآيدْ من آللي جفتهآ بآلصّورهـ . . 

مآ شآ آلله . ، 

وصلتنيْ فـ كيسْ جدآ رآقيْ . . وكل شي يدل 3 آهتمآمهمْ بآلتفآصيل ^ـ^ 

*






وردآت آلدآنتيل آللي 3 آلجلآبيةْ . . حبيتهآآآ =)







^ـ^ هآ رآبطْ ملفهآ للي تبآ تطلبْ . . وآنآ طلبتْ من كوليكشنْ آلحرآيرْ . .
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=130040


شكرآ آختيْ ملكة آللّـيل . .

----------


## bellegirl

بســـم الله الرحمــــن الرحــــيم



مرحبــأ خواتي الغالــــات



تقبــل الله منـــأ ومنكــم صالـــح الأعمــــال





الحمـــدلله اليـــــوم وصلتنـــــــي طلبيتــــي من عند أختي التــــاجرة زم_قمر_ان


وكــــانت عبـــأرة عن مســـك الطيـــــب ورافـــع الستيـــأن ( السموحـة ماله إسم ثاني ^^ )






أول شي نصدمــــت من قيمـــة الطلبيــــة الي كـــأنت أرخص من الي طلبــتــه بـ 25 درهم أو أكثـــر مب مذكرة ^^


وثـــــاني شي انصدمــــت يوم فتحـــت العلبــة الراقيــــة حصلــــــتها فديتها مطرشـة حقي بعـــد تولـــــة زيادة 



صراحـــــة وربي شـــاهد اني ما أجاملهــــأ ريحـــة المسك وايد وايد حلوة ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمــــن


من زمــــــــــــــــــان ما شميت شي طيــب وريحتـــــه تدمـع لها عيني ^_*

والله وايــد حبيتــــه ورايي فيه مجروح


وهذا البوكس الراقـــي الي وصلنـــي فيه  :Smile: 




صراحـــة حمدت ربي اني طلبت منها هالزيـــن ودعيـــت لها بالخير على معاملتهــأ الراقيـة واسلوبها الطيـب

وأهم شي بضاعتها المميزة وأمانتها في كلامهـــا

عسى ربي يوفقج أختي قمورة ^^


ويرززقــج من وواســـع ابوابـــــه



وهذا رابط ملفهـا ^^





http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=99562




وهذا موضوعهــــا  :Smile: 



http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=772165

----------


## إيمان العلي

خذت فستانين لبنتي من التاجرة روح بلا روح وإنسانة في قمة الذوق وربي يوووفقها يارب

----------


## so0ona

طلبيتي من فيري نايس للإكسسوار 

صممت عندها مسكه كلها كرستال للعرس وطلعت روعه 



ما اقدر احط الصور كامله لان العرس بعده

اكيد بتطلع أروع مع الورد الطبيعي ^_^

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=147893

----------


## احتاجك..

طبعا أنا اغلب طلبياتي من المنتدى أكل :12 (64): 

تصدقون وانا اقول في خاطري ليش امتن!!!!:12 (29):
المهم هالطلبية شوي قديمة يعني تقريبا من 3 شهور واكثر^^

والسموحة من التاجرة لان وايد انشغلت الفترة الاخيرة^^

الموهيم : اول شي بسويلكم تعذيب وعقب بخبركم منو صاحبة الانامل الذهبية اللي مسوية هالاكلات الفضيعة.. اللي تمتني زيااااااااااااااااااادة :12 (100): 

اولا عشقي: ورق العنب




ثانيا: الملفوف



ثالثا: كوسة محشي

الله يسلمكم الكوسة لها سالفة طوييلة وياي
من ثالث اعدادي وانا خاطري ايربها والحين بعد مرور اكثر من خمس سنين يربتها هههههههههه





واخيرا اعزائي المشاهدين 

انساتي سادتي 

صاحبة هالاكل هي:

















مبتسمةمتفائلة :12 (101): 
واقولها ثاااااااااااااااانكس عالهالاكل الطيب^^ :12 (55): 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=127347

----------


## موزه السويدي

*طلبيتي من الغاليه 


DANTELL 

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=163755


والله انها ذوووووووووووووق بصراحه انحرجت منها امس اقوللها متى بتوصل طلبيتي
قالت بخلصها اليوم وبطرشها مع المندوب !! انا ماكنت اعرف انها تفصل حسبالي زاهبات
والله افتشلت منها =(

والله امس عطت عند المندوب واليوم تفاجأت بإتصاله لي وانا جي @@ ..

ماشاء الله بسرعه من خاطر وصلت طلبيتي وانا شاقه الحلج ..

طبعا الطلبيه هديه لأختي وان شاء الله بتعامل معاها مره ثانيه حق نفسي لأن القباضات
اللي طلبتهم كبار وانا ما ألبس جي فأنا باخذ الحجم الصغير =)

والله الشغل يشرف واسعارها رووووعه ضابطه الشغل عدل مدل ربي يخليها =)











*

----------


## موزه السويدي

*طلبيت اختي عباره عن منتجين للمتزوجات
من الغاليه


وفاء زايد 

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=1387


فديتها ربي يخليها لأهلها =) .. ماقصرت وكانت وايد حبوبه وحليلها ماقصرت
طرشت هديه بعد ^^ الحمدلله انها من راك فكتني من جمة التوصيل خخخخخخ
حطتلي اياه فالمكتبه =)





*

----------


## بسمة هدب

أنا اشتريت من ام يحيي لبس الصلاه الرووعه ... 






وهذا رابط ملفها الشخصي .. 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=126717

----------


## بسمة هدب

وشريت هالأطقم الحلوه من حلاوة الإيمان ..


وهذا رابط ملفهاااااااااااا .................



http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=113766

----------


## جـورية العين

طلبيتي من الغاليه ثلؤج الصيف


قبآضات قمممه فالروؤعه الوانهن تغري 
والكوالتي مالهن وآآيد رهيب 
وانا انصحكم صرآحه تتعآملوؤن مع هالآنسآنه قممممه فآوؤق

وهآيي القبآضآت الي طلبتهـآ منهـآ 

وان شالله جريب برد اطلب منهآ طلبيه عؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤد 
لآننه الشبآصه ابؤ خمس وردآت ندمت ما اشتريد كثير منهآأإ 
لآنه بصرآحه واايد رهيبات وخفاف بعد 
يعني اقدر اطلع فيهم ما اخاف

----------


## فط فط 83

طلبيتي الثانيه من الاخت Gift-Guru 

قباضات جمبوري لبنتي حق العيد فديتها و ما قصرت وصلتني اليوم ^^



و هذا رابطها 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=146763

----------


## نبض و روح

طلبيتي من الاخت الموز 

كانت ها الشرشف البديع 

رهيب بكل ما تحوي الكلمه من معنى 

لاني احب اغير دوم كفرات سريري واتميز جدام ربيعاتي وخواتي حتى الماما 

دوم تقول الوان شرشفج فيهن حياه خخخخخخخخخخخ

url=http://www.kw.ae][/url]


وهذا كنت ماخذته من شهر وشي تقريبا خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ عيناوي 

يفتح النفس الماما اضاربني عليه 

[/QUOTE]

والصراحه الاخت الموز قمه في الاخلاق والذوق والمعامله معاها وايد حلوة 

وها رابط ملفها الشخصي 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=94141

----------


## بزنس كارد

السلام عليكم حبيباتي 

انا طلبت جلابيات من الاخت عدعد 
صراحه اتفاجات لانهن ع اللبس ابدا مب نفس الصور
احلى بوايد وايد وايد قماشهن وقصتهن كلها انوثه وحتى القماش كان يختلف منه القطن البارد وفيه الاستريش 
بس كلهن استريش والاخت ما قصرت طرشت لي مشط البف هديه بس اختفى بناتي ما يخلن انا اطلب والهدايا حقهن

http://forum.uaewomen.net/search.php...8&pp=25&page=2




ومن عند الاخت the _qeen323
اشتريت 3 بجايم برموده وعادي رسماتهن وايد كيوت 
والطباعه حلوه مب من اللي يطير مع الغسيل 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=776518

هذي صورة وحده من البجايم وانا لابستنها 


وهذيل الباقي 




ومن الاخت كريستال خذيت ماي حق العيال 
حابه اجربه لانه الكل يمدحه وطلبت ماي زياده قريت انه يضعف 
وما قصرت طرشت لي هديه طارت عند بناتي وكتيبات ماقصرت صراحه 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=783556

----------


## fifi_girl

اهلاً اهلا ً كيفكوووون  :Wink:  .. ؟ 



الــيـوم وصـلـت طلبيتي الجميلة اوي .. انتـو خمـنـو ميين  :Wink: 

ودي الـصور ^.^






















ها اااا ؟؟ خمنتووو خخخخ  :Big Grin: 

ok ok 
my stuff طبعا كللللللللللللله * Candy * 

يـامي يـامي ^.^






طلبيتي من اختي * دلوعة الموت * ماشاء الله عليها طيبة و حبوبة وخفيفة عالقلب ♥ . .. !
والتوصيل سريع ماشاء الله بس بالنسبة لي احس مرت سنة لووول وااايد ادمان عالحلويات
الي طلبتهن ^-^ .. 


طلبيتي كانت عبارة عن ;

10 كراتين من كندر Happy hippo  :Wink: 
4 حبات من حلاوة الكندر الي بالكيك  :Wink: 
2 بيضتين  :Big Grin:  من حلاوة كندر joy  :Wink: 

والصراااااااااااحة كل شئ لذيييييييييييذ 
Mamaty ينت  :Big Grin:  وطبعا انا قبلها  :Big Grin: 


جوفو جوفو اسكت احسن -.- ! 












وهاي الصورة الجماعية  :Stick Out Tongue:  




حليلها ما قصرت حطت لي حلاوة على شكل كرة قدم و دبدوووب هذيلا على فكرة لبان ^.^

مشكوورة اختي عالحلاويات ماقصرتي ♥♥
وربي يوفقج في الدنيا و الأخرة ♥♥
و إن شاء الله بطلب منج بعد وبعد ♥♥♥♥♥♥ . ..  :Big Grin:

----------


## Decaldo

*:

مســآآ الخييـر ~
هذيل طلبياتي من التاجرآآآت ، 

اول شي من التاجره 
( ورد جــوري ) 

طلبت منهآآ فرشاة البلشر من ماركـة for ever 52 
واايــد ناعمـه حبيتهآآآ . . 

و كريم اساس " ديرماكـول " بصرااحـه ماعجبني لانه مآآت وانا احب الشايني . . 
بس الاهـل عجبهم ^^ 

و بعـد فرشااة الايلاينر . . روووووووووووووعه وايـد حبيتها 
استخدمـت قبل فراشي وايد بس هذي احلاهـن ^^ 




ورد جوري تاجـره حبوبه [COLOR="rgb(72, 209, 204)"]وتعاملهآ طيب [/COLOR] = ) 
وهذا ملفهآ الشخصي . . 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=185


:


2 طلبيه كآنت من 
( وفـــاء زايــد ) 

طلبت منهآ بلشـر برونزي & اسبري للجسم + قلتر سائــل للشدو 
[COLOR="rgb(72, 209, 204)"]وكلهن روووووووووووووووووعـه[/COLOR] بصراحه حبييتهن ^^ 

وعطتني هديه قلوس بطعم الفانيلاااا ، مشكوووره ^^ 



وفـــاء زايد 
تاجـره وااايـد حبوبه متفاهمـه تعاملهآآ طيّب 
وهذا رابط ملفها الشخصي .. 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=1387


:

3 طلبيه 
كانت من ( هنــد ) 

طلبت[COLOR="rgb(72, 209, 204)"] استتكراات حنـــا[/COLOR] لأخواتي الصغـــار . . 
بصراحه مبدددددددعـــه الاستكر دقيييق جداً ورسماتها حللوه ^^ 
وكواليتي عــــالـي . . 
حــتى الاهل ردوا وطلبوا منهآآ كميه كبييــره . . 




هنــد
تاجـره حبووبـه وتعامهل حلو وطيّب . . 
وبسرررررعه توصل الطلبيه = ) 

وهذا رابط ملفها الشخصي 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=99345


:


بـصرااحه كل هالتاجرات ذوووووووق . . 
واغراضهم حلوه وكواليتي ^^ 
ماندمت ابداً .. 

اتمنى الهـن كل التوفيق . . 
تحيــــــــــاتي 
*

----------


## حمدوووه89

هلاااااااا خواااااااااااااتي 



امس وصلتني طلبيييييييييييييتي من العضوووووووووووه *حلاوه الايمان* 




طلبت منها فساتييني لبنوووووووتتي 



وكل من شاف الفسااتين قالي لا تلبسينهاا ايااهم نخااف احد يحسدها ههههههههههههههههههه


اخليكم ويا الصووووور 



والسعر ولا ارووووووووووع يعني اييج طقم كامل فستان ونعول وزليغات وقبعه 


اخليكم ويااااا الصووووووووور 













^.^

----------


## um sheikha

الصراحه أنا طلبت من أكثر من تاجره في المنتدى وكلن ذوق في تعاملهن ما شاء الله عليهن 
الطلبيه الأخيره من 
عزيزتي
 ثلوج الصيف 
طلبت منها أظرف العيديه ويزاها الله خير ما قصرت طرشتهن لي في أقل من يوم
ما شاء الله على شغلها راقي وفخم .. الله يوفقها أن شاء الله 
وهاذي صوره من تصويري..وتصويري ظالم الأظرف

----------


## نانا الحيرانة

السلام عليكم 

هاي طلبيتي من الاخت احلى ملك 
كنت طالبه اللفافات والبف بس نسيت اصوره وارسلتلي بعد خلطة ام علي هدية مشكووووره ما قصرت وانسانه راقيه بتعاملها وحبوبه 
وهذا رابطها
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=122128


@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

وهاي طلبيتي من الاخت سنونو 2008
وما شاء الله عليها روووعه فساتينها وانا طالبه منها كمية بس للسرعه صورت بس واحد 
وهذا رابطها
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=76688


@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@وهاي طلبيتي من الاخت دلوعة امها 
وانا دوووووم اطلب منها وفي وايد اشياء بس ما صورتها 

وهذا رابطها
http://forum.uaewomen.net/private.php?do=newpm&u=1540










@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
هاي طلبيتي من الاخت لاسنزا مون وما شاء الله عليها تعاملها رااااقي وسريعة التوصيل وبعد ارسلتلي هديه وطلبت منها مره ثانيه وانتظر طلبيتي 

وهذا رابطها 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=787068
وهاي صورة الطلبيه مجموعة مكياج طبي 

@@@@@@@@@@@@@وهاي طلبيتي من الاخت عدعد ما شاء الله عليها تمت متابعه معاي لين وصلت الطلبيه والطلبيه وصلت بسرعه وفعلا ونعم التاجره 
وهذا رابطها 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=65562


@@@@@@@@@@@@@وهاي طلبيتي من الاخت عالم
ما شاء الله فستان روووعه ونفس الصوره ووايد حلو على اللبس 
وهذا رابطها
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=143949

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@وهاي طلبيتي من الغاليه فر اشة المنتدى 
كنت طالبه سجادة الجيب والمصحف كمية وبعثتلي هدية اقلام الاذكار وما شاء الله عليها روووعه بالتعامل وسريعة التوصيل وبضاعتها ممتازه
وهذا رابطها
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=150329


@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@وهاي طلبيتي من الاخت الغاليه ثلوج الصيف 
طلب مجموعة ظروف للعيديه بس ما لحقت اصورهم الا بعد ما وزعتهم وووايد عيبوني وثلوج وااايد فنانه
وهذا رابطها
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=93916
[_games.html][/URL

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@وهاي طلبيتي من الاخت um-beereg3
ومب اول مره اطلب منها ساعات 
بس هالمره تذكرت وصورت والساعه طلعت رووووعه على اللبس 
شوفوا الصورة واحكموا
وهذا رابط موضوعها 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=788863
وهذا رابط الصوره
 
http://www.m5zn.com/uploads/2010/9/1...jf6gron512.jpg

----------


## نبض و روح

هااااااااااي بنات الحين وصلتني طلبيتي من الاخت لا سنزامون 





وكنت طالبه منها من قبل شهر واكثر ها الطلبيه 



الصراحه كريم الاساس رهيب يجنن يعطي تغطيه حلوة طبيعيه غير مبالغ فيها 

والمسكارا جنان صرت ما اقدر اغير عنها 

والاخت لاسنزا حبوووبه حيل وطيوبه اسلوبها جذاب وحنون 

وهذا رابط ملفها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=147149

----------


## احتاجك..

:Frown: الله يسلمكم البارحة نشيييييييت عسب اسير الكلية وفجأة.....






























اكتشفت ان خااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااااااااااااااطري في ورق عنب من فديتها................
 :12 (11): 
المهم طبعا ريلي راقد وعيته قلتله خااااااااطري في ورق عنب .. قالي اطلبي وانا بمر اشله( احسه وافق بسرعه عسب يفتك مني ههههه)

الموهيم ..طرشت مسج على رقمها ان خاااااااااااااااااااااااااااطري .. وهي وحليلها شكلها كانت راقدة لاني اول ما وصلت الكلية طرشتلها.. يعني عالساعه 8 تقريبا^^

الموهيم مسكينة ردت علي وما بغت تردني وقالتلي اوكي..

الموهيم انا ما صدقت ومصختها وطلبت كيكة شوكليت^^


وهاي صور الطلبية,....



الورق عنب خباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااااااااااااال  :12 (42): هالمرة غيييييييييييييييييييير غيررررررررررررررررررررررر غغغغغغغيييييرررر..
جنه هاي رابع مرة اطلب منها وكل مرة يكون احلى عن اللي قبلها..
وتريقت عليه اليوم من نشيت من كثر ماهو لذيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي ذ ما شاء الله..




وهالكيكة.. للحين ما يربتها بس ريحة الشوكلت دق ف المخيخ.. :12 (35): 
ان شاء الله بيربها عقب الغدا اليوم..















اخيرا صاحبة هالابداع كله ,,,,


















هي 

























سيدة الورود.. :12 (97):  :12: 



http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=103523

وخلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااص ان شاء الله ما بطلب غير منها.. لان تجربة من تجارب الاكل من المنتدى سببت لي تسمم من يومين :Frown: 
وللحين تعبانة منه :12 (17):

----------


## بيبي دمعة

توني حصلت فرصة ونزلت الصور ..

طلبيتي الأولى كانت من الأخت D.C. Graphics 

شريط ستان عليه كتابة .. سويته حق ريلي .. بس مسحت اسمه من الصورة .. بصراحة وايد عجبني لان الشغل نظيف وحلو حتى ريلي استانس عليه



وهذا رابط ملفها الشخصي

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=166714

.................................................. ................................

طلبيتي الثانية كانت من الأخت um-beereg3 

ساعة رجالية من ماركة فوسيل .. بصراحة رووعة والساعة على الطبيعة أحلى بكثير من الصور 
ماقصرت طلبتها مستعجل وصلتني ثاني يوم على طول لاني كنت أبيها هدية للعيد .. وااايد صراحة حبيت الساعة والكل عجبتهم 



وهذا رابط ملفها الشخصي

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=134956

----------


## احلام تونس

السلام عليكم اخواتي


هذي صور طلبيتي، شنط المدارس لاولادي فديتهم، من التاجرة الحبوبة miss funny 

بصراحة طلبت منها آآآآآآآآآخر وقت وحتى ما حجزت قبل بما انها تطلبهم من برع، وفديتها موووووووول ما قصرت فيني، ربي يبارك لها ويرزقها من اوسع ابوابه  :Smile: 



الكيس بعد ما طلعته من بوكس البريد









شنطة السيارة، رهيييييييييبة عالطبيعة والصور ظالمتنها 









على جنب









من داخل وسيييييييعة









شنطة بنتي













المفاجاة في السعر،مكتوب على ستيكرز شنطة السيارة 78 دولار يعني اكثر عن 200 درهم وهي سعرها في المنتدى 150 درهم  :Smile: 



*وطرشتلي بعد هدية عبارة عن سوالف لشعر البنوتات، متاكدة اني صورتها، بس تساااااااااااامحني ما حصلت الصورة* 



رابط التاجرة، وانصحكم تتعاملن معها، دقة في المواعيد ومنظمة ما تبهدل الاغراض وجودة في البضاعة واحلى شيء فيها ........................ حبوووووووووبة  :Smile: 



http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=140484

----------


## 1امبراطورة1

مرحبـــا 


حبيت اعرض لكم مشترياتي للشهر الماضي 


اشتريت مسك الطيب الرائع من :

زم_قمر_ان

[IMG]
[/IMG]

بصراحه حلو ريحته حلوة وناعمه تحسين ريحتج مسك و جوري اشتريت منها اثنين  :Smile:  
حلو للجسم و لرائحه العرق ومثل ما قالت بعد الاستحمام  :Smile:  

وهذا رابط موضوعها : 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=772165

مشكوورة أختي ع المسك الحلو  :Smile:

----------


## 1امبراطورة1

اشتريت صندل للبشرة و الماسكات الرائع من :

mischocolat 


[IMG][/IMG]


وهذا رابط موضوعها : 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=747189

مشكوورة أختي ع الصندل  :Smile:

----------


## 1امبراطورة1

اشتريت دخون وااايد حلوو من ام شوق وعزوز اعتقد اسمه العروسة  :Smile: 



وهذا الرابط :

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=732499







مشكوورة أختي ع الدخون الحلووو  :Smile:

----------


## 1امبراطورة1

اشتريت مصحف القيام من التاجرة : اليامي مريامي



جزاها الله خير 

وهذا رابطها : 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=769157

----------


## 1امبراطورة1

اول امس وصلني زيت الحصان من الاخت : بنت الطموح 





هذا رابط موضوعها : 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=793051

مشكورة اختي على الزيت الطيب مافيه ريحه وخفيف عالشعر

----------


## بسمة هدب

هذي طلبيتي من الغالليه دنيتي الإمارات والله انها ذوق وأخلاق

طلبت منها هالجهاز طلب وما قصرت فديتها 



وخذيت منها جهاز البخار h2o 



وهذا رابط ملفها الشخصي ربي يسعدها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=16183

----------


## بسمة هدب

السلام عليكم 


وهذي طلبيتي من التاجره الحبوبه bellegirl

http://files.mothhelah.com/img/uOs54274.gif


وهنا ملفها الشخصي 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=104253

----------


## بسمة هدب

وهذي طلبيتي من أختي فقيرة ^ـ^





وهذا ملفها الشخصي

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=60588

----------


## vision HD

اليوم وصلت طلبيتي من الغالية miss floower
وهي عبارة عن خلطات طبيعية (ماجربتها بعدني) بس من كثر ما يمدحونها البنات 
وثقت فيها
خذت لي وللوالدة بنجربهم وناويين ناخذ زيادة حسب النتايج اللي بنشوفها ان شاء الله 
شبه ساده ممزوجه مع جنين القمح (ريحته حلوة خاصة للي ما يحبون الروايح القوية أو المركزة)
سكراب المر والصبر هذا حق الوالدة انشاء الله يعيبها 
دلكة الجوريه لمنع نمو الشعر (متحمسة استعمل هذا يارب ينفع لي =)
وطلبت كحل اثمد 1

 :Hamdolleah Emo: 

الموضوع هني http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=793239

----------


## Nsayem37173

طلبيتي هالمرة لربيعتي من التاجرة الحبوبة والذوق كعبية
 لاول مرة في الدولــة.. i phone 4 حصريا.. بكمية محدودة وسعر مناااافس جدااا
التعامل معاها روووووووعة ووصلت الفون بنفس اليوم اللي حددته
أخليكم مع الصور اللي من تصوير ربيعتي فديتها ^^








للي حابة تطلب منها
رابط التاجرة

----------


## أحلى ملك

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هالمرة مشترياتى من التاجرة الرائعة نور العين 

شريت من عندها ساعة رقمية وزعفران سائل أسبانى روووووعة علي الشاهى وسويت فيه مندى بعد راااائع 

وشريت بعد كورة الغسيل السحرية بس للاسف نسيت أصورها 

بصراحة هالتاجرة وااااااااايد طيبة وحبوبة وأسعارها واااااااااااايد حلووووة وبعد منتجاتها 

وفديت روحها ما قصرت معايا بالهدايا وبالتعامل الطيب 

وسبحان الله مطرشتلى أشياء كان خاطرى فيها وخاطرى أجربها من زمان  :Smile:  

بس والله أحرجتنى بكرمها الزااااائد لان بالفعل امطرشه واااايد هدايا 

أخليكم مع الصور 



الهدايا عبارة عن ماسكات للوجه جربت اللى بالخيار بصراحة خباااااااااااااااال 

وغطاء الكواية بعد جربته وااايد حلو وعملى 

وماسكات بالكولاجين للعين بعدنى ما جربتها 

وشنطة صغيرونة روعه بنتى حبيتها  :Smile:  

وعلاقة الشنط حطيتها سيييييييييدا بشنطتى عسب اكشخ فيها في الدوام هههههههههههه 

والايشدو السريع بعدنى ما جربته بس شكله أوكيه  :Smile:  

والمشط العجيب ع ألوان علم الامارت

وكيس مهملات السيارة خليته لى لين ما أشتري سيارة ما عطيته لريلى هههههههههههههههههه 


وأخيراً أحلى هدية كانت 
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^ 
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^

*تعامل التاجرة الطيب والراقى وكفاية أنى كسبت أخت جديدة لى بالمنتدى* 

والله يزيد ويبارك ^___^


هذا رابطها للى ربى يباركلها ويرزقها كل خير واللى بتتعامل معاها أكيد ما بتندم 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=186

----------


## Nsayem37173

طلبيتي من التاجرة الحبوبة والذوق **بدرالبدور**
 ساعات ماركات عالمية ..جي إف 2010 ،، وساعات ألماس ..أصلي %100
التعامل مع أختي الغالية والحبيبة روووووووعة انسانة أخلاق وذووووق بمعني الكلمة
وأهم شيء فيها تخاف الله واحسبها كذلك ولا أزكي على الله أحد
ومهما قلت بتم شهادتي فيها مجروووووحة  :Smile: 
أخليكم مع الصور اللي من تصويري الفنتك^^






للي حابة تطلب منها
رابط التاجرة

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

طلبيتي من الاخت fiafy 
عطور روووووووووعة والله 

يزاج الله خير حبيبتي وبيكون بينا تعااااااااامل ثاني معاج







رابط التاجرة
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=4409

----------


## أحلى حبوبة

انا مهووووووسة ومدمنة على شي اسمه "اسوارة"

خذيت من التاجرة الطيبة "حبيته بجنون"

اسوارتين من الجلد الموضة الجديدة وبس صورت لكم واحد

لأنه الثاني مالحقت عليه الا ربيعتي خذته مني ^^ 

مشكوووورة على التعامل وربي يوفقج

هذا رابط لملفها 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=104651

----------


## أم محـمـد

السلام عليكم 
 :Sob7an: 
طلبيتي من الاخت غموض ... التعامل معاها طيب ... طلبت منها محفظه المنديل والفوط الصحيه :13 (33):  
وهذي طلبيتي منها مشكورة عليها  :13 (51): 



وهذ الموضوع للي تحب تطلب منها  :13 (34): 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...4#post25186714

----------


## 3ashgt_zayed

*طلبات مفرزنات*
*الطلبيه الاروع 

واشكرج من كل قلبي .....وبصراحه شهدتي فيج مجروحه* 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=127347


































تابع

----------


## 3ashgt_zayed

*تابع* 
*لاني طلبت وايد اشياء* 
*ولكن هدف التصوير شوفوا كيف يوصلكم بطريقه مرتبه*
*والطعم روعه* 



*وانا اتشرف بصدقتي معاج لانج بيضتي ويهي*
*ومافي حد جرب اكلج من عندي وما مدحه* 
*موفقه يارب*  
لاارقى سفرة:ورق عنب حامض،حار،لين،ملفوف،كوسة،بشاميل ولازانيا،كبه،كشري،فطاير،دجاج محشي 
مفرزات رمضان --- عندي غير في شهر الخير --- والتجربه خير برهان ‏( 1 2 3)

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
يسعدلي مساكم بالخير والطاعه 

طلبت مره ثانيه من عند التاجر ام سالم 
دخون معقم .. وااايد مفيد للبيت وللي عندهم ربو ومشاكل في الصدر



وهذا رابط ملفها الشخصي
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=775

----------


## Gangester

مرحبا بنااااااااااااااااات

اليوم وصلتني طلبيه من عند تاجره من تاجرات الدخون والعطور
والله ما ندمت على الطلبيه ابدا
من فتحت الجيسه الريحه والله حشرت المكان من حلاتها
خاااااااصه الدخووون .. ماشاء الله ريحته رهيييييييبه
ومب خساره عليه السعر ..

والاهم من ها كله .. فديتها والله قمه في الذوق والتعااااااامل ..
صدق اني تعبتها وياي .. لاني قبل طلبت منها التسترات .. وبعدين طلبت..
وحجزت وكنسلت اشياء .. ورديت حطيت اشياء ثانيه
ووحليلها عندها وسع بال .. وتمت وياي لااااخر شي
واخيرا وصلت الطلبيه بالمطلوب

اخليكم مع طلبيتي .. طبعا مب كلها لي .. اختي بعد طلبت وياي

هذي المخمريه ريحتها عجيبه .. ماشاء الله من وصلت الطلبيه
اول شي طاحت بيدي المخمريه .. وع طول حطيتها في شعري
وريحته والله خباااااااال


عود المشموم .. متروووووس عطر .. بحطه في توله غير
وبستخدمه بروووحه  :Smile:  ..


لوشن دهم العود .. مع عطر شغاف .. ريحتهم خفيفه وحلوه واايد


عطر الاميرات .. ها ما كان معروض في المنتدى.. وطرشتلي منه تستر
وخذته وما كنت اعرف انه ها حجمه ماشاء الله ..


عود بالمسك..


معطرات الفراش .. مالي ومال اختي
اللي في الوسط ريحته حلوووووه .. وخفيفه على الفراشات .. وبيناسبني انا ااكثر لاني ما تحمل العطورات وقت الرقاد  :Frown: 


مشكوووووره فديتج على الطلبيه .. استاااانست عليها وااااااايد
وفكيتيني عن مشترى العيد للدخون ..

وان شاء الله بطلب هالمره عطووورات .. مخلصات عني

وهالتاجره هي m.a.r.y.a.m
وهذا رابط ملفها الشخصي
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=123332

&&&&&&

وعندي طلبيه ثانيه من تاجره غير
بصورها ان شاء الله بعدين وبنزلها بعد

----------


## موزه السويدي

*طلبيتي من الغاليه مبصوطه الله يحفظها كلها ذوق =)
وسريعه فالتوصيل الطلبيه وصلتني الظهر وزهبت الصور
بس منو يقول المنتدى كان مطفر بي ><
وبصراحه القطع غاويات ويسلمو ام يونس عاللوشن ماشاء الله روووعه





*

----------


## دمعتي الحزينه

طلبيتي من اختي مبصوطه اللي كلها ذووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق واتشرف اني اكون اخت لها والقطعه اكثررررر من روووعه والتوصيييل ماشاء الله على الموووعد وبسرعه وصلتني

----------


## Nsayem37173

طلبيتي من التاجرة الحبوبة والذوق مريوم11
 جربي أكلاتي وأبداااا مابتندمين........
التعامل مع أم عمر رووووووووووووعة ،، الطلبية كانت لشيخة من قطر
وما قصرت وصلتها لين الفندق فديتها
ويكفي ضيفاتي تخبلوا ع الأكل
وعيبهم عن الفوالة والضيافة التقليدية والسويتات 
تسلمين يا ذوق وسامحيني تأخرت ليما حطيت الصور
أخليكم مع الصور ^^


للي حابة تطلب منها
رابط التاجرة

----------


## ورودة دبي

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

مع اني دوم اتشرى من المنتدى و من تاجراتنا ,,
لكني اتعايز احيانا اصور


من التاجرات اللي تعاملت معاهم مؤخرا 

ام حارب 2007 ,, ام رشووودي ,, ام موزانه ,.,, نور المنصوري ,, بنوته ,,,sassmo ,, مبصوطة ,,,starry ,, دنيتي الامارات 


وبعدني اتريا طلبيات من بعض التاجرات ,, 

منهم التاجره الحلوة احلام علي 

فالسموحه منهم ما صورت لكن حبيت اشكرهم 

المهم 

طلبيتي اليوم من عند 

التاجرة 4you
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=28379




بكل ثقه اقولكم 
ان الصور ظالمة البضاعه مليون بالميه 


مشكوره يا ام احمد
والله يعطيج العافيه و الصحه غناتي 

واعتز بالتعامل معاج !

----------


## أحلى ملك

مرحبا 

أخر طلباتى من الاخت المصممه المبدعة الفراشهـ 

بصراحة هالبنت فناااانة في تصميماتها 

والأهم من جى أسلوبها راااااقى في التعامل ^___^


طلبت منها توقيع 




وهذا مو أول تعامل معها قبل طلبت منها وسايط للعيد 


ربى يوفقها إن شاء الله ...


ما عندى رابطها لانى طلبت منها عن طريق الايميل ...

----------


## موزه السويدي

*طلبية اختي من التاجره

fatentus 

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=49920


واختي تمدح هالتاجره وتقول عنها طيوبه وحبوبه وايد .. طبعا انا استلمت الطلبيه.. ماشاء الله الشغل عدل ووايد راقي ..








*

----------


## نانا الحيرانة

مرحبا هاي طلبيتي من اختي الغاليه الفراشهـ
بصراحه واااااااااااااايد ارتحت بالتعامل معاها دقيقه بمواعيدها
تصاميمها رائعه
تفهم الي ابيه واحبه بسرعه
وتعاملها واااايد راقي
اشكرها من كل قلبي
وهذا تاني تعاون لي معاها
طلبت توقيع واكسسوارات رفع























وهذا رابط الاخت الفراشهـ

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=12641

----------


## حياتي معاه بس

طلبيتي غير عنكم طبعاااا

ماشاءالله تبارك الرحمن
احناا من الناس الي نفكر ببطونا قبل كل شي ومن اغراءات البنات للمحاشي تخبلت وقلت لازم اتذوقه يمييي يميييي والطلبيه وصلت بنفس الوقت المطلوب وكاان حااااار ولذيذ 









وهني ولد اختي ياي من الروضه وبطلت له الملفوفه لانه يحب ياكل العيش بس وانا واختي كانت يايه بالصدفه قضينااا عليه وطبعا مانسيت ريلي موصيني اخلي له ههههههه




والطلبيه كانت من عند التاجره كلي روووح فديتهااا ماقصرت 
وهذا رابط الملف مالها للي حاب يطلب منها شي 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=75116

----------


## وهج الذكرى

اليوم يتني هديه من أختي دلوعة الموت 


ووصدج تعاملها قمة رووعه 


ومشكوره اختي على الهديه الحلوه 


يارتني بس اقدر اعبر عن شعوري وامتناني 



[IMG]http://www.*******.org/images/107zcinka6kuar549zlq.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://www.*******.org/images/7kcz9gtrhw6i79karrl.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.*******.org/images/m3lztdw09v5e4i5malwl.jpg[/IMG]


وهذا رابطها الشخصي ::: :Smile:  


http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=95769
تعاملها واااااااااااااااو

----------


## al7oor

فديت روحج ياام رشوودي استلمت ساعتين بالمن الماس بلجيكي والله انهن ارخص من محلات المجوهرات بضعف السعر ووصلتني في علبتها الراقية وكيس راقي وو روووووعة الكل تخبل عليهن وحتى ريلي ماصدق انهن بهذه الرخص
وتعاملها وااااااااايد راقي ونايس
اشكرها من كل قلبي
ربى يوفقها إن شاء الله

ام رشوودي










رابطها
http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=209

----------


## أم مايــــد

مرحباا بـ الغوالي ..

فديتني اليوم نوورت هـ الموضوع بطلتي الحلوة آقوى شي ..

احم على كثر ما اشتري من التجرات الا اني اتعايز احط شو خذت واليوم شفت رووحي متفيجه وماعندي شي

قلت بنزل آخر طلبية استلمتها ..

وهي من عند التاجره IT

طبعا استانست بالتعامل وياها كان الشغل اكثر من راقي وهي ذوث ف التعامل وان شاء الله لي تعامل ثااني وياها ..


[IMG][/IMG]


[IMG][/IMG]


و هذا رابط نكها ..

----------


## ذعذاع

مرحباآ


والله دوم اتشرى بليا قياس..


بس اول مرة اشتري واتييني هدية ههههه امووووت عالهدايا...والله هع هع

المهم هالتاجرة الذوق شوق الفجيرة...<<ضغطوا ع النكـ بيطلع الرابط مالها<<اختراع


خذت منها من الكراج سيل تنورة جينز وبنطلون...ماصورتهن...وطلبت قباضة 1 وحطت لي وحدهـ 2

الصراحه تنسيق الالوان رووووعة والاكسسوار الي ضايفتنه وايد حلو 


جوفوا بعيونكم...هع ترا تصويري تعبان حبتين ماعندي كام^<^







Uploaded with ImageShack.us






ماندمت وبرجع اخذ ومابتندمون...شغل مزبوط واهم شي القباضة من النوع الاصلي تمسك وبقوة ماشاء الله مشكورة فديت قلبج,,لبستهم مرتين هههههه...بالتوووووووفيـــــــــــــج


 :Sob7an:

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

الســلام عليكم و رحمـّـة الله و بركاته ؛
قويتـّـن عـ الخيـــر الشيخـــاتـ/,

،

من أمتـى أعديبـه هـ الموضـوع ،
قدليــه فتره طوليـه ماشتريـت مـ المنتدئ ,.

،

غير هـ الوديــه لي ردنيــه لـ هـ الموضــوع ..
ورق عنـــــب ؛ من غـــوآه بين حين و حيــن اطلب الــزود ,.
و لأ اتقصــر فيــّـه راعيتـــه من توصيــل و غيره ,.

،

طلبــت هـ الورق عنب من مبطــّـي ؛
هب قريــب ، ان ماخاب ظنيـه قبل ارمضان بشهــر ..
يعنـي حول الشهريــن ، غير انشغلت فـ السفر ‘
و غيره من ترتيبات العيــد و الجامعه و لوازمـــهن ,.

،

وصلنيــه و انا راقـده هه ؛ استلمتــه الوالده عنّي فداها ..
ماريتــه إلا عـ سفرّة لضيــوف و النــص مآكــول ؛
فا ما وحــالي أصّور إلا بالخـش و الدس هب قدامهــم ,

،



،



،



بنتنـــا ؛ امصورتنهـا من بعيــد و هيه تاكــل },.

،

يــزاج الله خير غناتيـه سيدة الوروود ؛
تدريبيــه من عشـّـاق محاشيــج و لا ليه بدْ عنهن ،
ان قطعتهن فتره لا بـد انيه أعوّد و أطلب الـزود ,
فـ فآديه ايرّب محشي ملفــوف ، بس قريــب بإذن الواحـد الأحد ..

لأ خلأ و لأ عـــدم ياربيه ؛

،

----------


## دبلوماسيه}

*اليوم وصلتني طلبيه.....}ْ~*

*طالبه قطعه....*

*روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه.......شويه عليهاا....*


*كنت شايفتنها في محل خياطه...ومن هذاك اليوم بخاطري القطعه*



**

*واشكر التاجره..*
*ام حميد وعبيد...*
*ماشالله عليها تعاملها راقي....*
*واشكرها من كل قلبي...*


*ومشكوووره على هديه (شيله نفس لون القطعه,,)*

*وهذا رابطها.....*
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=94381

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
يسعدلي مساكم بالخير والطاعه

وصلتني طلبيتي من عند التاجره فراشة الملونة
ماشاء الله وصلت الطلبيه وحبوها في البيت قبل لا اشوفها

حبيت الالوان هاديه ومتناسقه واااايد مع بعض
التوزيعه مرتبه ونظيف شغلها ما شاء الله .. 
وها مب بس كلامي كلام اللي شاف التوزيعه

والاهم من ها كله .. انه اللي مودتلها هالتوزيعه حبتها
وطلبت لبنتها وحده غير .. ^____^

ها شكل التوزيعه .. وكنت طالبه لوحده بتنتقل لبيتها اليديد


هنيه شكل السور ..


ها شكل الطلبيه من قريب


تسلمين فديتج ام حمد على التوزيعه 
بيضتي الويه والله 
^___^

***

وللي يبا يطلب توزيعات من فراشة الملونه هذا رابط ملفها الشخصي

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=110031

----------


## Nsayem37173

مراحب خواتي
هاي هديتي من أختي الغالية برق لمع
تصاميم من تصميمي بسعر رائع


بصراحة فاجئتني بالتصميم وجد جد عيبني 
والتعامل مع التاجرة رووووعة بمعنى الكلمة ومريح
بارك الله فيج أختي برق لمع وربي يوفقج بتجارتج

ملف التاجرة للي حابة تطلب منها تصاميم
الملف الشخصي للتاجرة

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

وهنيه بعد طلبيتي من التاجره tresor
طلبت منها كريم الزنجبيل .. وان شاء الله ايب نتيجه حلوه
وارد اطلب منه مره 2  :Smile: 


هنيه شكل الطلبيه يوم وصلتني


وها شكل الغرشه ( كريم الزنجبيل )



وهذا رابط ملفها الشخصي
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=166983


 :Smile:

----------


## @أم حمودي@

مرحبا عزيزاتي

هاذي طلبيتي من عند أم زايد الله يحفظها
بصراااااحه دخونها خباااااااال ..
وكال ما يكون عندها أي جديد آخذ من عندها وأنا مغمضه لاني واااثقه في ذوقها الرائع
الله يوفقج غناتي..
وغير الهديه بعد إلي مطرشتنها...
مشكوره الغلااا



وهذا رابطها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=178

----------


## جـورية العين

من الاسبوع الماضي واصلتني طلبيتي من مشرفتنا الغاليه العروسه 2006





الاخت قمه في الشياكه والاحترام وطيوبه لابعد الحدود

----------


## ام ذيـاب

طلبت من العضوة فكرة اجار همبا ولومي

وصلتني الاجارات ..بصراحه مشهيين خخخخ

بذااااات المهباااااا طعمه لذلذ ويا العيش

طعمه فعلا يشهي واااااااايد

اشكرها ع المعاملة الراقيه والاسلوب الحلو في جذب الزباين ..تشرفت بالتعامل وياها

الله يرزقها من نعيمه ..



هذا ملفها 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=40005

----------


## موزه السويدي

*من ساعه الا ربع وصلتني طلبيتي اللي كنت اترياها بفارغ الصبر ماشاء الله
التوصيل كان بسرعه والطلبيه كانت عباره عن اكسسوارات من الذوق كله التاجره


SHO2208

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=175287


وربي شاهد على كلامي كنت زايغه من حجم السويرات لأنهم كانو امبينين انهم
كبار بالصوره لكن فالطبيعه سو كيوت وخباااااااااااااااااااااااااال وايد حبيتهم الصراحه
واكيد بتعامل معاها مره ثانيه وهي قالت بعد اسبوعين بتنزل موضوع يديد فأنا بترياها تعطيني
الرابط ومستحيل ما يعيبني شي لأن ماشاء الله ذوقها وايد حلو =) ..











*

----------


## fifi_girl

مرحبا خواتي

اليوم وصلتني طلبيتي من الغالية Um.danh ♥♥ . ..

اشكرها واااايد وااايد ^_^
وماقصرت 

والتوصيل وصل فالوقت الي اباه 

والطلبية هي

قميص بولو polo ♥
لونه ابيض ♥

وطـبـعـا اصلي 100%

وهاي الصور : ♥








Thaaanks alot um danh =*
waiting ur new <3

----------


## ام بدر

طلبيتي من الاخت

 فراشه الملونه

هذا ثاني تعامل لي معاها 

وانا طلبت بسكويت على شكل عصفور وباللون الاصفر والازرق وهيه سوتلي اياه بالشكل الي ابغيه 



تعاملها ذوق وتوصيل يكون باليوم المحدد

----------


## GirLysh

*مرحبــــا 

أنا خذت ليقينزات من التاجره وميض الجنه



وبصراحه روعه شوي عليهن ,, الكوالتي ممتاز ماشاء الله وروعه في اللبس
وهذي صوره من تصويري



وبعد خذت تيشرتات Gap وحلوييين وااايد بس ماصورت ^^*

----------


## كازاويا

انا اخدت من الاخت التاجرة ^ روح ^ زيت اركان المغرربي الصراحة طلع الاصلي لاني دورت عليه وماحصلته مشكورة اختى روح ويزاج الله خير 


وهدا الرابط

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...0#post25783590

----------


## mischocolat

أنا خذت عن التاجره دنتيتي الامارات غتر الماركات



مشكوره الغاليه وانشالله اتعامل وياج مره ثانيه

----------


## موزه السويدي

*اليوم وصلتني هالطلبيه عباره عن اكسسوارات من الغاليه والذوق


آلْمـيث 

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=119874


بصراحه انهم خبال حبيتهم وايد وايد .. طبعا 4 اكسسوارات لي و 4 لأختي =) ..
واختي الميث انسانه قمه بالذوق ماعرف ليش احبها ههههه =)
















*

----------


## إيمان العلي

طلبيتي من الأخت التاجرة (( سوارة )) عبارة عن نعول وايد حلوة والتعامل معاها قمة في الذوقوالله يووفقج


طلبيتي من الأخت العزيزة (( أم زايد )) عبارة عن لبان معطر روعة بمعنى الكلمة ومتروس عطر ربي يوفقج


هديتي من الأخت (( ساسمو )) عبارة عن دخون روان والله يووفقج

----------


## موزه السويدي

*اليوم الصبح وصلتني هالطلبيه عباره ليقينزات للكتاكيت طلبتهم حق بنتي من التاجره الحلوه


وميض الجنة 

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=140717


الليقنزات وايد كيوت والقطعه بصراحه حلوه وناعمه وتعاملها راقي ربي يخليلها
لأهلها واحلى بوسه من بنتي غايه لج يا وميض =)










*

----------


## &هجير&

طلبتي من التاجره ماكس ميلا اخذت منها سويتات بس شو سويتات رووووووووووووووعه











هذا رابط ملفها 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=137372

----------


## &هجير&

وطلبت من التاجره الحبوبه فراشه ملونه 
بسكويت بس صدق صدق روعه 







هذا رابط ملفها للي يبي ياخذ منه 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=110031

----------


## &هجير&

وهذي الطليبه من الغاليه ام زايد 











طبع ــــــــــــــــا الريحه ما عليها كلام لو قلت ما بعطيها حقها 

الله يوفقج حبيبتي

----------


## جريئة

*هلا و يا مرحبا حبوبات ...


أول مرة أكتب في الموضوع ^________^


بخبركم أنا خذت من ربيعتي الغالية أمووووووووووون لا لا مو اسمها امون اسمها 

إيمان العلي 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=136211


خذت من عندها ساعة سيلكون روووووووعه بصراحه شوفوا الصور




خذت البيضاء ^^

و ما نست وحليلها الهدايا ^^



كان خاطري اخذ منه بس سبحان الله ياتني هدية خخخ




ملاحظة : بلييييييز لا تعلقون ع التصوير ترا صدق انا ما اعرف ف هالسوالف خخخ


و ع فكرة ساعتها وااااااااااااايد تنفع حق العصقولات اللي ايديهن صغيره شراتي 




ما أقول غير شي واحد بس .... 

مشكوووووووووورة اموووووون ما قصرتي و الله انها ذووووووق و طيبة و حبوبة و عسل و كل شي


الله يخلي لج ميثاني يا رب


و السموحه ع الاطالة*

----------


## &هجير&

:12 (62): 


كنت يالسه اشرب بيبسي  :12 (40): واكل بسكويت بالتمر  :12 (88): 




فجاه حسيت اني ابي اكل شي حلو وحار يمي يمي 




احسه طعمه بالساني  :12 (54): 



قلت ما شي غير 








































اجار الغالية فكره 








طلبت منها 








 :12 (76): وعلي طول وصتلني اليوم 




استانست لما المندوب قالي 






مدام هجير ليكي طلبيه 



قلت له انتظرها من زمان بسرعه هاتها 



قالي انا بالطريق  :13 (47): 


ومن وصلت الطلبيه صورتها وعلي طوووووووووول اكلت منه ما فيني صبر الصراحه  







وهذي الطلبيه 





















ماقصرتي يالغاليه و الله انسانه ذوق وحبوبه 

ومن تطلبون ثاني يوم عندكم 


ترا زين للحوامل اللي يتوحمن ههههههههههههههه


هذا رابط ملفها للي يبي يطلب منه 


http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=40005

----------


## Um7maid

> اشتريت من التاجرة جريئة
> http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=130771
> 
> علب التوزيعات للولادة
> 
> 
> 
> 
> وأنا ظفت عليهم البطاقة وطبعاً لو أي حد يطلب منها تسوي بطاقة ما بتقصر، بس لأن أنا يتني الفكرة بعدين عقب ما طلبته منها 
> ...


عدلت في الصور ما كانت ظاهرة

----------


## دارالمتألقة

!! وصلتني الساعة (بالمن) صراحه روووعة ووايد اروع من الصور " الله حق ارخص من السوق بوايد!!
عجيبة الساعة في الطبيعة
وكلج ذوق وتعاملج ذوق
سلمت يمناج الغلا
بطلب للوالدة" على العيد ان شالله


هذا رابطهـــــــــــــــــــــــا
http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=209

----------


## دارالمتألقة

عجبني زعفران ام خليفة
وسلمت يمناج
يعلني افداج الغلا
وامايا استانست عليه


هذا رابطهـــــــــــــــــــــــا
http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=170

----------


## 1امبراطورة1

[IMG][/IMG]

اشتريت 10 قطع رهــــــــــــيـــــــــــــبة من الاخت:

fiafy ما قصرت وراعتني بالسعر  :Smile:  

مشكوورة يا الغاوية عالقطع الغاوية 

وهذا رابط ملفها الشخصي : 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=4409

----------


## جـورية العين

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

وصلتني من 4 ايام طلبيتي من الغاليه S ASMO

وكان دخون روان 

رهيب حلوا 




ومعاه دخون عايشه عجبني موت يهبل ريحته من الثياب ماتخوز 

ومن الغلى Mix



اخذت ها العدسات 

روعه رهيبات وخفاف على العين 

ارتحت الصراحه من لبستهم 

اخذت منها 3 الوان بس الي في الصوره 2 

ومن ام حارب الغاليه 

اخذت اشياء وايده 



اكياس للطلبيات ماشاء الله وايد سميكات تناسب غراشي مال العود والدخون اطمن اطرش الغراش فيهن 

اخذت درزن نصف ابيض ونصف اسود 

واخذت لزقات للاضافر احب ادلع عجبوني مالها ضغار وكيوت 

وبعد الفيتامينات واشياء ثانيه وحطتلي ماسك البشره رهيب يزاها الله خير بقوم احطه 

صدج ها الانسانه احبها حيل من اخلاقها واحترامها 

من دمعه حزن 1976

وصلتني ها السوع والاساور الفضه والخواتم 



وطلبيه ثانيه للسوع في الدرب بعدها ان شاء الله من توصل اصورها واحطها 

فنتوكه ها الانسانه حيل طيبه والتعامل معاها راقي لانها صافيه وصادقه ماعرف شيه حسيت معاها في التعامل

----------


## &هجير&

وصلت طلبيت من الغالية سحر الامارات 

اخذت عنها قلوب لبنتي واااااااااايد استانست عليها بنتي 

وهذي هي الطلبيه 


مرحبا الغاليه اليوم وصلتني الطلبيه ما شاء الله روووووووووووعه حتي بنتي استانست عليها واااااااااااااايد 

والعلب بعد وايد حلوه  :Smile:  

الله يوفقج حبيبتي ويفتج لج باب الرزق 

وما شاء الله عليج انسانه ذوق وحبوبه 

وهذي صوره طلبيتي 














هذا رابط ملفها 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=4043

----------


## &هجير&

وهذي طلبيت من الغالية ماكسي ميلا 

الصراحه ذوق والطعم يم يمي رووووووووووووووووعه 


انسانه ذوق واخلاق 

الله يوفقج حبيبتي

----------


## أم سيّافي

"خذت من عند وميـض الجنه لينقزاااات قطنيه لولدي وبجآيم قآآب"
























"وخذت جحآآل صرآآآي من عند روزه ينفع هديه لأنه معاه بوكس كيوت"

----------


## إيمان العلي

طلبيتي من التاجرة الغالية والعزيزة (( الفراشة 2020 )) هالإنسانة كلها ذوق وقمة في الإحترام ربي يووفقج يالغلا ..


طلبيتي عبارة عن لوشن لتحت العيون ولغنزات لون ذهبي وفضي

وهاي هدية منها ويزاها الله خير وبالتووفيق إن شاء الله

----------


## إيمان العلي

طلبيتي من التاجرة والأخت العزيزة (( أم زايد )) والصراحة دخونها وعطورها روووعة وما أستغي عنها ربي يووفقج يالغلااا ..




وهاي هدية منها لوشن غلاي وتسلمين ويزاج الله خير

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

وصلت طلبيتي من فترة من التاجرة الغزال ش و انشغلت فتأخرت بعرض تجربتي معاها 

بصراحة التاجرة راقية جدا و تعاملها جدا راقي وان شاء الله أكون زبونتها على طول

و هذي صور طلبيتي منها 



و هنيه من بعد ما جربت أطبع كذا سعر



و حطتلي إهداء فديت قلبها ما قصرت معاي



و بعد الأذكار



و ماسك جنها تعرف اني أدور هالشغلات ههه



بالتوفيق عزيزتي و ربي يوسع عليج و يرزقج من خيره تستاهلين كل خير عزيزتي


و هذا رابط ملفها الشخصي لللي حابة تتعامل معاها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=110307

----------


## حلاوة الإيمان

طلبيتي من التاجرة الراقية الطيبة لاسنزا مون:

الطلبية مع الكاتالوج:



منتجات ديرماكول DERMACOL 

صراحة منتجات في قمة الروعة و تنافس المنتجات العالمية عن تجربة ..... و السعر مناسب جدا مقارنة مع المنتجات التجميلية اللي في السوق ... و الاحلى انها طبية ..... استخدمها و انا مطمنة ..... و يوم عن يوم يزداد اعجابي بهذي المنتجات






مجموعة العناية بالبشرة:





مجموعة التغطية: كريمات اساس - بودرة - كونسيلر



مجموعة المكياج



منظفات الوجه - كريم لليدين - كريم للسيليولايت



و هذا رابط ملفها الشخصي انصحكم بالتعامل معاها و تجربة منتجاتها:
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=147149

----------


## عسل مر

طلبيتي من التاجره نوف 81
طبعا مانسيت اصورها لكني نسيت انزل الصور  :Big Grin:  
طبعا التعامل ولا اروع وسرعه بالتوصيل :12 (43): 
والبضاعه ماعليها كلام :12 (79):  :12 (79): 
اصلية  
 

 

 
الف شكر لج يا الغالية :13 (56):  :13 (56):  
وهذا رابط متجر التاجرة نوف 81
http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=165

----------


## &هجير&

وصلت طلبيتي من التاجره 

Tasty


ما شاء الله عليها ذوق واخلاق 

اخذت منها الفوندو 2 

الله يوفقج حبيبتي 







هذا رابط ملفها للي تبي تاخذ منها 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=110455

----------


## 1امبراطورة1

طلبيتي الثانية زيت الحصان 
قولن ما شاء الله 
شريت زيت الحصان اول مرة غرشة للتجربة ويربته و غير لي شعري من الصبغه ونعم وتوقف التساقط و تغير شعري و صار غير الحمد لله خلاص ما بيفارقني هذا الحصان وراه وراه 
والشانبو يغررررم القمح ريحته شرى بيبي جونسون

واستغلينا الخصم  :12 (74): 
يزاها الله خير بنت الطموح 
طلبت لخواتي و ربايعي فالدوام 
صورة طلباتنا 


هذا رابط الطلبية 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=815381

----------


## ilqa6wa

*هذي طلبيتي من التاجرة*
* ( %~ ورد جوري ~%)* 

*وهذا رابطها*
http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=185





*وهذي الهدية الصراحة ما قصرت*

----------


## ilqa6wa

*طلبيتي من الاخت*
*فاطمة*
*الصراحة ما قصرت راعت ظروفي بخصوص الوقت والتسليم*

*مشكورة الغالية ويزاج الله خير*

**

----------


## ما همي خطرها

طلبيتي من تاجرتين متميزتين

اول تاجره فراشة الملونة

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=110031

وهذي الصوره



تعاملها راقي وكل شي مضبوط وعلى الوقت .. البسكوت عذاااااااااب

وعذبتها معايه لين ما دل ابويه بيتهم سامحيني  :Frown: 

التاجرة الثانيه هي D.C. Graphics

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=166714

وسوتلي شريطه بيضه عليها شعار فوشي



تعاملها رااااااقي وشغلها مضبووط وعلى الوقت

تسلمووووووون غالياتي ^_____^

----------


## mischocolat

اليوم مشترياتي من التاجره دااار الزين 
ماشالله عليها عطيتها الطلبات وماقصرت أبدا ....القطع نفس اللي بالصور بالضبط والقياسات أوكي بعد والكواليتي ماعليه كلام والله انه هاي هاي كواليتي وبتشوفون بالصور كيف انها بضاعه راقيه ....بنتي قالت أبغي ألبس هالقطع حق العيد ما أبغي اللي اشتريتيهم قبل 

هاي القطعه الأولى جاكيت برقبه فرو ...وايد جخ في اللبس ومعاه بوت احمر 0التنوره من عندي)





بوت أحمر



وبعد واحد ثاني لونه ذهبي بس مب طايعهتتحمل الصوره


بدي تايجر وايد حلو (الليغنز مايخصه بس عشان التصوير) والبوت الذهبي




جاكيت مخملي تايجر 



وهاي هديه من ام حارب 



هذا رابط الموضوع اللي اخترت منه
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=809066


أشكرج يا أم حارب وماقصرتي فعلا التعامل وياج حلو وسهل

----------


## موزه السويدي

*هالطلبيه واصلتني من 10 ايام واليوم صورتها لظروف خاصه 

عباره عن 3 بجايم غاب لعيال ربيعتي من التاجره الحلوه


وميض الجنة 

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=140717



دايما متميزه في بضاعتها وروعه عالطبيعه وربي الشاهد اكيد برد اطلب لبنتي ^^









*

----------


## موزه السويدي

*هالطلبيه اليوم واصلتني طلبتها لبنتي من التاجره الغاليه


newmama 

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=83087


طبعا هي ومندوبتها ماقصرو ربي يخليهم بصراحه الطلبيه وااااااااااااااااااو
تخبلت وايد روووعه واللبس راقي ^^ ..
وبنتي بتطلع اميره ان شاء الله فيهم مع الايام يوم بتلبسهم اول صورتين بالنسبه
لي اوووووووووووووسم ^^ ..















وهاي هديه حلوه مثلها ^^

*

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


طلبت من التاجره قلبي طفل برئ .. دفترين
وماشاء الله عليها طرشتلي اياهم ثاني يوم الضحى .. 

وهنيه صوره الطلبيه


وهذا رابط موضوعها
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...7#post26483307

****

طلبيتي الثانيه من التاجره الغزال ش
طلبت منها اله تسعير الاغراض .. طلبت منها 2
وفديتها ما قصرت .. طرشتلي اياهم .. وياااهم سواااليف حريم
وسالفه وحده للرياييل .. لانها كاتبه مشط اللحيه .. وانا مافيني لحيه .. 
يعني حق ريلي .. ونسته فيه .. ههههههه .. 
وع طول ف السياره << يزاج الله خير .. قلتله اني اشتريتله شي هههههههههه

اخليكم مع صور طلبيتي عن الهذره



وهنيه سر الحياه للاله .. القلب يعني ههههه



واحد حطتلي اياه مجانا .. ^_^

والصوره الاخيره .. سوالف الحريم هههه
وفي سالفه حق الرياييل .. المشط الي فرحت فيه ريلي .. لاني قلتله
شفت اشتريت وما نسيتك لو شي بسيط بس يبتلك >> يزاج الله الغزال ش .. سويتي حسنه بدون ما تدرين هههههه

صورة مخالفة

وبعد هالهذره كلها .. 

هذا رابط ملفها الشخصي للي تبا تطلب منها
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=110307

----------


## وردة غلااا

هالعيــــــد كانت عيديتــــــي مميـــــزه (( لأنها من المنتدى ))

برويكـــم شو طلبت وشو سويت ،،، والصراحـــه الكل أعجبـــــه 

بس لازم نشكــــر (( اليــــــد الاماراتيــــه )) على هالأفكــــار والإنجـــــاز

التاجرة أسرار111
والتاجرة ثلوج الصيف

التاجرة أسرار خذيت من عندها توزيعات ( الريال والحرمه ) اللي المفروض لعيد الاتحاد بس أنا سويتهم لعيد الأضحى حق خواني وخواتي وحريم خواني وربيعاتي المقربين في الدوام ، وحطيت فيهم جلاكسي ومارس وسنكرس وغيره (( في التصوير ماصورت الريال لأني كنت مستعيله ))

وبتلقونهم على هالرابط
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=821630

أما التاجرة ثلوج الصيف فخذيت منها مجموعة من بطاقات العيديه وحطيت فيها العيديه وبتلقونها على هالرابط

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=817890

وكل وحده في العيله خذت توزيعه وبطاقه وفيها العيديه والتاجرات ماقصرن بيض الله ويهم وعيدكم مبارك





وعساكم من عوادة العيد

----------


## çϋтê мéмë

عطر كوكوشانيل مدموزيل + عطر ليدي مليون

العطور أصليه 100 % من الغاليه

التاجرة R القبيسي ( دمعة حزن 1979 )

----------


## çϋтê мéмë

وهاي الدفعه الثانيه .. 10 عطور حق زهبة أختيه 

السموحه ع ردائة التصوير لأنه من الفون



ومشكوورة حبيبتي دمعة حزن تعبتج ويااايه ^^ 

واتريي طلبيتي اليااايه

----------


## سيدة الوروود

فديت قلبها والله

البارحه بالليل قبل لا أنام.. كان خاطري في شوكليت

وقبل شوية استغربت.. ياني مندوب شركة توصيل وعطاني هدية لذيذة من انسانه عزيزه على قلبي 

أكيد عرفتوها

انزين شوفوا الصوره وبتعرفونها










دلوعة الموت.. أم غلا

والله هالانسانه ذووووووق ومب عارفه كيف اشكرها... وشهادتي فيها مجروحه

وعلى فكره هذي مش المره الاولى.. 

وأنا عاجزه عن الشكر

----------


## إيمان العلي

طلبيتي الأولى من العطور من عند الأخت دمعة حزن 1979 ويزاها الله خير والله يووفقج ..

----------


## إيمان العلي

طلبيتي من الأخت مبتسمة متفائلة قبل العيد طلبت ورق عنب وكشري وكان الصراحة لذيذ وحطت لي كم حبة من الملفوف للتذوق تسلم إيدج ويعطيج العافية والله يووفقج ..





وهذا موضوعها
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=822656

----------


## إيمان العلي

طلبيتي من الأخت littel lady وحلوات في اللبس وتسلمين والله يووفقج

----------


## إيمان العلي

طلبيتي الثانية من العطور من عند الأخت دمعة حزن 1979 واليوم أستلمتها وماقصرت حطت لي واحد هدية من عندها تسلمين وربي يووفقج يالغلاا ...

----------


## fiafy

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاااته


بعرض لكن اليوم طلبيتي من الغاليه أم شيخوو123 والله يا بنااات انها ذووووق في تعاملها وفي كل شي 

ذوووقها خطير واااايد 

طلبت من عندها جلابيه لصباح العيد +عبااااه 

بخط صور اللي طلبته +تصويري لان تصويري ظالم القطعه مصوره من موبايلي






طلبت هاذيلا

العباه ما صورتها 

هذي صورة الجلابيه


التصووووير ظالمنها واااايد 

الكل تخبل عليها والكل سالني عنها

جناااااااااااااااااان صدق صدق خياااال في خيالل

وفديت عمرها ما قصرت حطت لي هديه حلوووه احرجتني فيها

وهذي صوره الهديه



والله انج ما قصرتي يالغلا

وهذا رابط موضوعها وانصحكم تتعاملون ويااااها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=819934

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

تاجره البرونزيه لاسنز مون لا يعلى شي ع منتج ( درماكول ) وبارك الله فيج شي مميز في موقعنا الغالي ..



تاجره البرونزيه دلوعه موت حلوياتج محببه واآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآيد لبناتي لا خليت من طاريهن حلوياتج ذكرتهن
بسفارتهم الخارجيه ..


بتوفيق للجميع 
محبتي ومودتي
( أم مهاري )

----------


## نبض و روح

السلام عليكم 

امس وصلتني طلبياتي 

من الاخت حلاوة الايمان كانت طلبيتي هذي النظاره 



والصراحه ان الاخت ايمان قمه في الاخلاق والشياكه مع اني تعبتها وايد 

حتى انها خلت لي هديه لزقات الحناء 

ومن الاخت العسل لاسنزا مون 

وصلني هذي الهديه الي كانت على السحب على مكياج الدرمكول الطبي 



والصراحه اني تركت كل ماركات المكياج وصرت ما استخدم الا مكياجها 

كريم الاساس مخملي مش لامع ولا يترك بقع ودهون بلعكس طبيعي وما كنج محطيه كريم اساس 

لمعه الاي لاينر رهيبه صراحه  :Smile:  انا احب وايد المكياج

----------


## نبض و روح

رجعت الكم 

من قبل اسبوع وصلتني طلبيتي من الاخت الموز 

كانت عباره عن شراشف لاخواني الاولاد 







اما انا دلوعه الماما خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

فكان لي هذا الشرشف الملكي 



فرحت من قلبي علشانه حتى الوالد قال حلوا وعجبوه الشراشف 

الاخت الموز قمه في الاخلاق منشان شيه انا دوم اخذ منها ربي لا حرمني منها قولوا امين 

وها رابط ملفها الشخصي 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=94141

----------


## واثقة الخطى77

وصلتني هدية من الغالية ام بشر.. حلويات مشكلة .. الطعم روووووووووعة خاصة المعمول هش والبقلاوة مقرمشة ولذيذة

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

وصلتني هذه الجلابية من اختي فراشه المنتدى 

روووووووووووووووووعة لونها احمر بتطريز ذهبي

الصورة ظلمتها


واخذت عنها سجادات الجيب وقلم الاذكار

لكن نسيت اصورهم :Smile: 
واقولها شكررررررررا حبيبتي 
لي تعامل ثاني معاج بإذن الله

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=150329

----------


## إيمان العلي

طلبيتي من الأخت العزيزة akk ويزاها الله خير حطت لي هدية عبارة عن ماسكات وربي يووفقج يالغلاا ..

----------


## دانة حياتي

السلام عليكم 

امس وصلتني طلبيتي للكب كيك

من فـــ أم ــارس 

ربي يزيدها في حلالها ماشاء الله تعاملها راقي

الله يسعدها يااارب

----------


## نانا الحيرانة

مرحبا اليوم وصلتني طلبيتي سجاد الجيب من فراشه المنتدى

وما شاء الله عليها الطلبيه وصلتني بسرعه واكيد دايما ما بتنسى ترسلي هديه وهي علبه اقلام الاذكار

وفعلا في قمة الذوق وتعاملها ولا اروع وطبعا هاي مب اول مره اطلب منها 

وهاي صورة الطلبيه


وهذا ابطها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=812689

وقريبا بصور طلبياتي من باقي التاجرات 
سلااام

----------


## عضوةUAE

شحالكم حبوبات..
طبعا انا طلبت من الاخت (دلوعة الموت)
بس قبل لاأعرض الغرض اللي شريته عنها حابه اشكرها من اعماق قلبي..
لانها وفرتلي الغرض بسرعه وماشاء الله عليها ذوق فالتعامل..
ربي يحفظج اختي..
المهم اخليكم مع الصور..


بعد مافتحت الكيس لقيت انها حاطتلي اهداء ..


وهذا محتوى الاهداء عباره عن حلويات روعه.. واليهال استانسوا على الحلويات..


واما عن الغرض اللي طلبته كاكاو نوتيلا + جيوتو بس صدق روعه..




وبس...
فلا تتردوا وسارعوا فالطلب..هههههههه

----------


## جـورية العين

هلا يا بنات وانا اخذت من اختي ام حارب قبل العيد ها المسكات 



بس الحين اتفيجت انزل الصور 

والصراحه الماسكات رهيبه واتجنن جربت ماسكات وايده بس مش نفس ها المنتج مالها 

يشب الويه من البياض ومره بعد مره صفاء والبشره تتغير 

انصحكن جربن ماسكاتها لكل امراة تعشق الجمال

----------


## سمسومة بدر

هلا خواتي

خذت من المنتدى كذا مره,,بس بنزل كل مره شيئ




هاي التوزيعات خذتها من MOON- AD
التعامل معها شيئ ثاني الصراحه
وااااااايد حبيت التعامل معها ووفرت لي التوزيعات بشكل سريع واهم شيئ حلو....

هاي توزيعات للمعلمات, كل واحد سله لمعلماته,,مدخن وفيه قرص دخون 
 


وهني سله من سلل توزيعات لطلاب فصولهم,,حبة جوكلت لذيذه- تطاعمتها تراني خخخخ-مغلفة جي 
 
 
ومشكووووووووووووووره اختي

هذا رابطها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=830200

----------


## إيمان العلي

طلبيتي من العطور الروووعة والثابتة من الحبوبة الغالية فديتني كيووت وربي يووووفقج يالغلاااا ..



http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=832951

وهذا رابط الموضوع ..

----------


## موزه السويدي

*عودة جديده =)


طلبيتي الاولى من الغاليه


حــــلاوه 

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=42223


قمه فالذوق وصوتها وايد حلو وكيوت وتعاملها راقي فديتها ربي يجازيها كل خير
طبعا هذا ثاني تعامل معاها وفديتها مول ماتقصر دايما تحط طلبي فمكان واوفر على نفسي جيمة التوصيل ^^ ..
ربي يحقق مرادج يالغاليه .. بصراحه الاغراض توب وهاي كواليتي وعالطبيعه احلى بوايد ..















وهالقميص وايد نعوم طبعا صورت جزء من ورى عشان تبين فيه الحركه ويوصل لين فوق الركب بشوي
وايد كيوت ..




وهاي هديه حلوه مثلها ^^

*

----------


## موزه السويدي

*طلبتي الثانيه من الغاليه


وميض الجنة 

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=140717



هالانسانه قمه فالذوق وهذا ثالث تعامل وياها وان شاء الله اليايات اكثر واكثر
وايد اعزها ولو ان مابينا شي مجرد تاجره وزبونه بس في ناس سبحان الله ينحبون ^^






*

----------


## &هجير&

مرحبا خواتي 


وصلت طلبيتي من الغاليه فكره من فتره بس انا انشغلت وما نزلت الصور بسرعه 


حابه اقول لكم عن الدهن العود والعود خباأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأل والريحه ما تخوز وتفر الراس 


والعود ريحته واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايد حلوه وتم كم يوم

----------


## Miss.Gucci.3

طلبيتي من العضوة " فديتني كيوت "

وهاي ثاني مرة اطلب من عندها .. ماشاء الله عليها تعاملها جدا راقي ..





ريحته اجنن ,, ويزاها الله خير . . !

----------


## &هجير&

طلبيتي من الغالية 



نـــــــــــــــــــــواع ـــــــــــــــــــــــم العشاق 


طلبت منها حلوى 


بس صدق رررررررررررررررررررررررررررعه 


تسلم ايديها والله علي الطعم الحلو

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

هذه طلبيتي من التاجرةfiafy 
ثاني مرة اطلب منها واكيد ما رجعت اطلب الا اني حبيت عطورها
ارسلت لي فوق 10 عينات دخون فديتها
طلبيتي عطور ولوشنات ما شاء الله تبارك الله ربي يبارك لها يارب

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=4409




طلبيتي من التاجرةuae13122 
ام زايد 
طلبيتي منها شنطة العطور والله شيء روووعة وارسلت عينات دخون للحين جربت بس الكبتشينو والله يا بنات شيء رووووعة صدق وايد عجبني ربي يرزقها يارب ويبارك لها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=178




طلبيتي من التاجرة نبضي استغفاري ومعها هديه فديتها ما قصرت

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=124985

----------


## موزه السويدي

*هالطلبيه واصلتني اليوم الظهر من الغاليه


رومانسية 2005

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=6293


هذا ثاني تعامل لي معاها طلبت منها هالمره فرش لأختي بصراحه
انهم خباااااااااااال موفقه حبوبه =)





*

----------


## مينار

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذه مشتريااات من أختي..
Um_Raianبــ صرااحة ودوون مجااملة عيبتني ريحة العود والدخوون..
لأن أُمي الله يطّول بـعمرها وأخوااتي الغاالياات يسّون الدخوون.. واعرف الريحة الغااوية وأميزها..
واايد حلووة وأول ما دخنت منها سألوني عنها ومن ووين..

وأخليكن مع الصور..









وما قصرت طرشت لي هدية عبارة عن عطر ريحته حلوة والغرشة أحلى..

----------


## مينار

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وهذه مشتريااتي من الغالية/
جرح صامت..
من فساتين الإسترتش المشجرة بــ أكمام..
صرااحة الصور ظاالمة اللون.. وعلى الطبيعة أحلى ..

وطرشت لي هدية عبارة عن ماسك للوجه..
وحبيت أشكرها .. وربي يووفقها دوووم إن شاءالله..
وأخليكن مع الصور..







وهذه صوورة الهدية..

----------


## Miss.Gucci.3

طلبيتي الاولى من الخت الغالية :: سوارة ::






طلبيتي الثانية الاخت الغالية :: MOON_AD ::






يزاهن الله خير الاشياء واايد حلوة على الطبيعه ^^

----------


## فديت النونو

*طلبيتي من التاجرة* *نورالعين1* 


*طاولة لاب توب , و تنفع لأكثر من إستخدام , للقرأة , وللأكل , و إضاءة المصباح الي فيها* *حلوة , و طاولة مريحة ما شاءالله , وتعامل التاجرة كان راقي وايد معايا* 











*فديت النونو*

----------


## صمت الألم

وصلني الجل المعطر من الأخت الغالية أم يونس 


مبصوطة


بصراحة وبكل أمانة الجل ريحتة رهيبة 

ويخليج بمزاج عالي 

ريحتة فواحه وما تعور الراس والكمية مناسبة جداً

وهذي الصوره





الله يوفقها ويرزقها من حيث لا تحتسب

وهذا رابط الموضوع

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=840083

----------


## غزالووو

هاذي طلبيتي من عند ام مهرة 


ما قصرت معاي ومعاملتها كانت قمة في الذوووق 


والصراحة اشكرها من كل قلبي لانها قدرت الظروف 


وهاذي الطلبية 
زيت امشط القذلة مع الكاب كووول نوعين + المغذي 





وطلبت مرة ثانية الزيت عشان الوالدة الله يطول بعمرها 

وام محمد المندوبة ما قصرت معاي ومعاملتهم قمة في الذوووق 

هذا الرابط للي حابة تطلب http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=356711

----------


## إيمان العلي

طلبيتي من الأخت العزيزة أم زايد عبارة عن شنطة العطوووور وكل عطر أحلى عن الثاني وربي يووفقج يارب ..

----------


## إيمان العلي

طلبيتي من الأخت العزيزة الملكة UAE عبارة عن كريم B.B وحلو مثل كريم الأساس وربي يووفقج يالغلاااا ..

----------


## آهات القلب

روووعه 







رووووووووووووعه








لذيييييييييييييييذ










شوفو وياي 









[IMG][/IMG]



[IMG][/IMG]









وهذا طبعاااااا من التاجرة الحلوة  :Smile: 











فلونه 








مشكوووورة صراحه لذيييذ وهششششش يذوب فالحلق بسرعه ^^

----------


## Miss.Gucci.3

طلبيتي الاولى من أختي وعزيزتي " أم يحيى " لأنها اتعامل معاها على طول .. ذووق ف التعامل ماشاء الله عليها -



طلبيتي الثانية من اختي " فيض المشاعر " جنن على الطبيعه

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

طلبيتي من الغالية على قلبي التاجرة الفراشة



طلبت منها 5 عطور و حطت لي عطر غناتي هدية و تعاملها و لا أروع منه

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

طلبيتي من التاجرة الغالية ورودة دبي



خيت منها و هديته لأمي  :Smile:  و خذت بعد شاي الزعفران بس ما صورته

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

و هذي طلبيتي من التاجرة Little lady



و أنا زبونة دايمة عندها و أتابع يديدها بإستمرار

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

طلبت من التاجره ام الميث والشيوخ
ميك اب .. وكنت طالبتنه الصراحه قبل العيد .. بس اليوم تفيجت ونزلت الصور





وهذا رابط ملفها الشخصي
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=9759

^^

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

وطلبيتي الثانيه من التاجره أم شوق وعزوز
فديتها ما قصرت وياي ابدااا .. طلبت منها الصراحه مرتين 
وهالصوره لاول مره اطلب منها .. وعقبها طلبت نفس الزيت لبنت خالتي ..



مع الطلبيه الثانيه .. حطتلي فديتها حمام زيت علبتين .. وتسترات دخون

لي طلب فديتج من الزيوت ..

وهذا ملفها الشخصي للي تبغي تطلب منها
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=127704

----------


## çϋтê мéмë

طلبيتي من الاخت فتاة حالمة


عدساات ماجيك الجميله 



لونهاا بني ع عسلي - بدون فلاش




بفلاش 


والاحلى من هذا طبيه و خفيفه عالعييين 



مشكوره حبيبتي ع الهديه الحلوووهـ وماقصرتي  :Smile:

----------


## موزه السويدي

*هالجلابيات خذتهن يوم الخميس وماقدرت اصورهم الا من يومين بصراحه
روووووووووووووعه وفي اللبس عذاب بالذات الاول والثاني شي خيال
من الغاليه والذوق


بنبونه

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=1693


ماشاء الله وايد كراتين وصلتني حتى صورتهم بس اختي ماطرشتلي الصور عسبت جي
ما اقدر اراويكم >< ..
والله حتى الساعه اللي المفروض نختار فيها ماكفتنا اشوه ان كنا مختارين ومخلينهم على
صوب عسبت نقايسهم واسعارها جدا بسيطه مقارنة بالمحلات اللي تبيع مثل هالجلابيات ..


1) بني و ذهبي





2) عنابي











3) فيروزي







*

----------


## موزه السويدي

*هالطلبيه واصلتني يوم الاثنين الصبح وبصراحه وايد كيوت
بنتي مب مصدقه عمرها كل شوي تشوف فستانها بالمنظره =)
من الغاليه الحلوه 


حليب فراوله

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=97840


*

----------


## موزه السويدي

*امس طلبت جلابيتين من الغاليه والعزيزه والذوق كله


الحور 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=48


هالانسانه قمه فالذوق والتعامل طرشتلي جلابياتي وانا بعدني مادفعت لها كم يسوى هالشي
كلها ذوق وثقه كبيره تعطيها لزبوناتها احرجتني بصراحه =(
انا قلت لها بطرشلج بس هي قالت بطرش الجلابيات اول وبعدين متى ماتبين حوليلي بالطريقه
اللي تريحج بصراحه اول تعامل لي معاها وكانت قمه فالذوق ربي يبارك بتجارتها ويفتحها عليها
من حيث لا تحتسب ..
اليوم الصبح اتصل فيني راعي الشركه وانا مارديت وعقب اتصلت فيه مارد عليه عاد منو يقول موزه
تصبر من نشيت من الرقاد قلت لخالي يروح الشركه لأني اعرف هي عن طريج منو مطرشه
المهم ووصلتني الطلبيه مو على اساس اني بي دبي يعني كلش مافيني صبر لين يوم الاحد متولهه على
جلابياتي والاحلى من جي كله انهم زاهبات بمقاسي والله يشهد لو تشوفوني خبله مب مصدقه انهم لايقين
عليه وطالعين خبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال والله الحق في قول هالتاجره والجلابيات قليل والاحلى
الاسعار مب مبالغ فيها ابدا سعرهم فيهم وان شاء الله ماراح اتعامل الا معاج يا أم علي وايد وايد
وايد رووووووووووووووووووعه وما ابالغ كل اللي خذ من عندها يعلم ان الجلابيات اميزنق مب جني
وايد بربرت $$ الحين بتي وهج الذكرى وبتقول ياحبج للفلسفه هههههههههههههههههههههه ..



























*

----------


## فراشه المنتدى

*طلبيتي من روح قلبى وحبيبتى يحـــــ ام يى**

طلبت منها ثيابين صلاه وسجادين مخمل طقم ليه وطقم لااختى التاجره سيده مصرية
وطبعا اتفجأت انها ارسلت لى مع الثياب هديه زواجى وطبعا ده مش جديد عليها يحـــــ ام يى لانها قمه فى الزوق ارسلتلى 
3غرشات بخور روووووووووووعه والله 
وعطرييييييييييييييين اروع واروع 
وكريم معطر للجسم 
ومخمريه للشعر والجسم
وقطعه قماش 

وهذه صورته الطلبيه والهدايه 







ودى صوره الهديه

*

*وده ملفها الشخصى* 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=126717

----------


## دانة حياتي

طلبيتي من التاجره احلام علي
فديتها ما قصرت وياي ابدااا .
طلبت عقود وخواتم وعلاقات شوجي
والبنات اكثير استانسو عليهن
ربي يسعدج وينور طريجج ويكتب الاجر لج

وهذا الكيس

----------


## نانا الحيرانة

:Salam Allah: 

مرحبا حبيت اعرض الي اشتريته من تجورات كلهم ذوووووق 
وببتدي بالاخت Reem dxb 


ما شاء الله عليها طلبت منها خلطة زبدة الشيا والله ما قصرت طرشتها على طول وزادت عليها عبوات مجانيه وغير الهدايا من كريمات واشياء روووووووعه 
]بصراحه تعاملها راقي وقمة الذوق وبضاعته ممتازه
وهذا رابطها 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=91419

يتبع

----------


## نانا الحيرانة

الحين مشترياتي من الغاليه سنونو 2008 
انا دووووم اشتري ممن عندها الدريسات الروووووووووووووعه 
وهاي المره اخذت دريسات وبيجامات لبنوتي وااايد روووعه وما شاء الله طلبتهم تاني يوم وصلوني وما شاء الله بضاعتها ما عليها كلام والدريسات يجننوا باللبس والبجايم وااايد كيوت 
اخليكم مع الصور










وطبعا ما نسيت تطرش هديه فديتها طرشتلي عينات من البخور الحلوه


وهذا رابط مواضيعها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=76688
يتبع

----------


## نانا الحيرانة

]والحين مشترياتي من التاجره الحلوه حـــلاوه

اخذت منها بيجامات لبنوتي وااايد حلوين والنوعيه ممتازه والسعر مناسب جدا وبعد ما قصرت بسرعه وصلوا 
وهذا اول تعامل لي معاها وفعلا تعاملها رائع وبنتظر جديدها







وهذا رابط مواضيعها 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=42223

يتبع

----------


## نانا الحيرانة

واخيرا مشترياتي من اختي الغاليه وميض الجنة 
ما شاء الله عليها هذا مب اول تعامل معاها 
وااايد خلوقه وذوووق 
اخذت من عندها تيشرتات لبنوتي 
وفعلا روووعه ومثل الصوره 








وهذا رابط ملفها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=140717

بس خلاااااااااااااااااااااااااص سلاااااااااااااااام ^___^

----------


## starry

هلاااااااااااااا^^

أنا دايما اتعايز اصور طلباتي ..بس هالطلب غييير صدق مفيد وكنز لكل بنت وحرمه انصح فيه بقوه خخخ..

اوني اتسنعت وخذت كتاب للطبخ بس صدق غيررررر ^^






هالكتاب خطيييييييييييير غير عن كل الكتب ..خذته من التاجره ( يا رب لك م) .. 
ورديت خذت عنها واحد2 هديه لربيعتي.. <<< عسب اتسويلي من هالأكلات خخخخ

وهذا رابط ملفها الشخصي ..اشكرها من كل قلبي ع الكتاب الروووعه ..
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=45727[/COLOR]

----------


## صمت الألم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


وصلت طلبيتي من الاخت ام نور

كلاسيك تاتش للزهور والشوكولاته والهدايا 

وهذا رابط المتجر


http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=293


والطلبية عباره عن منتجات وهدايا شخصية سبونج بوب

وما شاء الله تعامل ولا اروع واسلوب راقي 

والاغراض حلوه

وهذي الصوره



الله يوفقهم ان شاء الله

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

اليوم استلمت طلبيتي من المشرفه هجير فديتها ذوق بصراحه وصبرت علي وايد خخخخخخ

طلبيتي كانت اقلام كحل ملونه خذت اسود وزيتوني وازرق فاتح وكحلي 
>< للاسف استخدمت الفاتح وتخبلت عليه كنت ابا الباجي بس خذتهم هديه لربيعاتي وفعلا رووووعه ماماه تخبلت عليهم بعد

يسلموووو هجوره

----------


## بيبي دمعة

طلبيتي كانت من الأخت العزيزة على قلبي 

* ** فراشة الملونة *** 


http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=110031

طلبياتي كانت أكثر من وحدة وما حصلت وقت أصورهم وقلت ألا أصورهم أحين 

طلبيتي الأولى:

طلبية اليوم الوطني وكانت عبارة عن 180 حبة موزعه في 5 صناديق.. واحلى شي تعليق ريلي لما طرشت له الصندوق للدوام قالي البسكويت يجنن وكنت انا الوحيد اللي مسوي شي اسبيشل غير المعتاد وكان وايد مستانس من الطلبية..







الطلبية الثانية:

طلبية المواليد لاختي عبارة عن 40 حبة .. ووايد عجبتها لان الشغل وايد مرتب..





الطلبية الثالثة:

طلبية السيارات عبارة عن 100 حبة لأختي لحفلة ولدها وكل المعازيم استانسوا على البسكويت

مارمت أصور الصندوق كامل بس صورت البسكويت وبصراحة شكله روووعة..

----------


## fifi_girl

*طلبيتي اليوم من أختي الحبووبة ^.^ ( دلوعه الموت )

هذا رابط ملفها الشخصي http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=95769

طلبت منها

* مصاصه الشوكولاه

* Kinder softy chocolate 2 

* كندر هابي هيبو 3

* Kinder softy من النوع الأخر 1


حليلها ما قصرت حطتلي مصاصات انواع ^.^ فديت ويهج ^.^



.
.
صــور الطلبية 
























و تعاملها اروووع شئ  
طيبة و حبوبة وراقية ^^


ربي يوفقج الغلا 
وان شاء الله دوم بطلب منج*

----------


## إيمان العلي

طلبيتي من الأخت لحظات عابرة من مسحات المسك وريحته روعة ما شاء الله وحليلها ما قصرت طرشت لي هدية مسك سائل أبيض وريحته جنان وربي يووفقج يالغالية وإنسانة قمة في الذوق وطيبة ..

----------


## إيمان العلي

طلبيتي من الأخت فيض المشاعر عبارة عن معمول وسمن ذوابة والأثنين ما عليهم كلام روووووعة بمعنى الكلمة
وتسلم إيدج ويعطيج العافية وربي يووفقج يالغالية وكلج ذوق وطيبة ..

----------


## mischocolat

طلبيتي من الغاليه هجير 
طلبت منها قباضات بالوان معينه وماقصرت طرشت لي الالوان نفسها وخلال نفس الاسبوع يعني الطلبيه ابدا ما طولت
مشكوره حبيبتي والسموحه منج ع التأخير في عرض الصوره

----------


## @أم عمر@

طلبيتي من اختي الغالية السيدة الحلوه
طلبت منها لي ولخواتي 
وهاي صور الطلبية 

2 شامبو بالحليب



2 بلسم بالحليب


الصراحة تفاجأت بحجم الشامبو والبلسم 
ما شاء الله كبااااااار اظن بيتمون معاي سنة  :Smile: 


1 شامبو معالج للقشرة و 2 شامبو لمعالجة الشعر المجعد



2 كريم حمام زيت بريحة العود 1 ماسك بالخيار
1 مقشر بالتوت البري 1 كريم تمليس للشعر بالكيراتين 1 سيرم للشعر



وما قصرت وياي طرشت لي كريم حمام زيت بريحة العود هدية 


والصراحة السيدة الحلوه ذوق فالتعامل هذا غير انها حبوبة وسوالف فديتها 

وهارابط ملفها الشخصي للي تحب تاخذ منها  :Smile: 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=84642

في امان الله

----------


## إيمان العلي

طلبيتي من الأخت صدى الأيام صراويل القطن الناعم إلي فيه دانتيل تحت ويزاها الله خير والله يووفقها يارب ..

----------


## 3yoOon

هالمرة طلبت من الاخت الحلوة لاسنزا مون
مكياج ديرماكول .. والله انا ترددت ماعرفت شو اطلب ولا شو يناسبني 

وتركت الاختيار لها ماشاء الله روووووعة وسويت لها دعاية


سوري التصوير عالسريع 

كريم مرطب .. عجبني 
كريم اساس روعة ياما اشتريت انواع غاليه ولا ناسبتني 
بلاشر لوونه روعة عيبني .. 
وماسك هدية منها  :Smile:  

لي طلبية غيرها ان شاء الله قريب 

هذا رابط موضوعها
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...=787068&page=2

----------


## موزه السويدي

*هالطلبيه قصتها قصه هههه اتصل فيني المندوب وانا ماعرف شو السالفه
قالي المبلغ الفلاني من ام سعيد وانا جي @@
منو ام سعيد هو يقول ماعرفش ياختي قلتله انزين نكها شو والله ماعرفش
خخخخخخخخخخ ..
الموهيم عاد انا بالي راح بعيد حسبالي المشرفه دبويه هههه جان اقول انا ماطلبت
منها شي وعقب يت في بالي وحده ثانيه من 3 شهور كنت طالبه منها شي وماوصلني ليم
الحين الموهيم ترييت المندوب

ووصل ودفعت وفجيت الكيس وبالاخير طلعت هالقمر


إمارتيه 

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=21629


وجان اتذكر طلبيتي ههههههههه اول مره انسى >< ..
بصراحه الفساتين خباااااااال عالطبيعه والاحلى الكوالتي راقي الصور
ماتوقعتهم جي يسلمو يا ذوق ^^ ..
بصراحه تصويري جيب ماعرف ليش ظهرن جي >< >< ><








*

----------


## موزه السويدي

*وصلتني هالطلبيه من ساعه وشوي بصراحه روووووعه وحلو فاللبس
عباره عن شيلة صلاه من الغاليه 


كريستال 

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=906


ماشاء الله وصلني فيوم من الطلب =) ...
كلها ذوق وتعاملها راقي ^^ .. يسلمو عالهديه,,



*

----------


## ام رشــــوودي

ثاني مرة اطلب واتعامل وياها.. ماشاء الله عليها تعاملها جدا راقي
ربي لايحرمنا منج 
ساعتين قمة في رووعة صدقة مااتفشلت يوم شريت اول مرة لاختي وهذه ثاني مرة اطلب منها
الماس بلجيكي و شغل مرتب ونظيف والسعر ارخص من الرخص خخخخخخخ
ام رشودي 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=209
وقلادة رووعة يلق كأنه من دااماس






طبع ارسلت لي هدية >__<


ودخون من مواليد 2008 ريحته حلووووة جدا

ودخون حلوى من ام زايد  مع كسرات العود ريحته غاوية للاسف ماصورته اختي شلته عني 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=178

----------


## موزه السويدي

*اليوم ماشاء الله وصلتني طلبيتين ورى بعض

أول طلبيه عباره عن بجامتين لبنتي بصراحه كلمة روعه شويه
لما شفت الكيس قلت هذا شرات اللي خذته من محل فالقريه العالميه
وكانو عاطيني البجامه بــ 90 بس خذتها بـ 80 وانا شاريه هالبجايم 
من هالعضوه الحلوه بـ 45 يعني صج سعرج روووووووووووعه يا ذوق


""منى الروح"" 

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=99946









*

----------


## موزه السويدي

*هاي الطلبيه الثانيه بصراحه روووووووووعه مول ما توقعت الجواتي جي
حبيتهم من كل قلبي واقول للحلوه سامحيني تعبتج معايه ^^ كلج ذوق ..


حلاوة الإيمان 

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=113766






*

----------


## fifi_girl

طلـبيتي الحلوة

من












الأخت العزيزة ( دلوعه الموت )





طلبت منها حلويااات اللذيذة ما اتخلى عنها ايش ما صار  :Big Grin: 













واشكرها عالهدية اللذيذة فريرووو المصاصات ^^
وربي يوفقج الغالية ويرزقج من خيره ^.^




هذا رابط ملفها الشخصي http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=95769

----------


## أم حمـد .

آنآ وآيد اشتري من المنتدى بس مآتفيج اصور خخ 
عآد هالمـرة صورت ^_^ 
خذت من التاجرة وميض الجنة تيشيرتات حق ولدي وولد اختيه طقم . . 

وهآي الصورة . . 



مآشاء الله عليهآ . . أسلوب رآقـي . . وسـرعه فـ التوصيل ^_^

----------


## تعب حال

*اخر طلبية لي كانت من عند اختي (أم مايد 2008 )
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=111596

وصرااااااااااااحه ماقصرت كان شغلها ترتوووووووووووب^^..








وصرااااااااااااحه ثانيه كان في مشكله بسيطه عانيت منها الي هي يوم اي بلبس الشبابيص احتاااااار ماعرف شو اختار فكل خمس دقايق ابدل والبس شباصه ثانيه هههههههههه

ابد ما تقصر والي يتعامل معاها مايندم وشغلها بارك الله نظيـــــــف واااايد وااااايد واسعارها حليلها مااي..

ربي يوفقها*

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

السلام عليكم ..

أنا دووم أشتري من التاجرات .. و أسبوعيا أطلب من كذا تاجرة بس عاد مو دوم أصور

مرات توصلني الطلبية و أنا مشغولة فأنسى أصور .. من جي اعذروني يا تاجرات اللي ما حطيت صور مشترياتي منهم


(1) التاجرة فقيرة .

دووم أشتري منها و أنا زبونة عندها .. 

اشتريت منها شنطة ترتيب الساعات و علاقة الجيوب و العلاقة العجيبة و فديتها حطت لي علاقة الشنط هدية



العلاقة العجيبة للاسف ماعرفت أستخدمها



و هني هديتها فديتها 



أنصحكم بالتعامل معاها ذووق 


(2)

التاجرة عدعد

شريت منها حافظة النعول



و اداة تصغير الانف و بعدني ما جربته + حزام + حطتلي هدية مشط البف



العلاقة العجيبة



(3) التاجرة أسرار 11 و اليوم الظهر وصلتني طلبيتها و من شوي جربت العود رووعة ما شاء الله

و حطتلي عينات ربي يحفظها بجرب العينات على الليل عسب ما تختلط علي الريحة ..
و شكلي برجع أطلب من عود المسك عجبني بصراحة



( 4) المشرفة العروسة

طلبت منها أجار مشكل 2 و بصراحة لذيذ و أنصحكم تشترون منها تعاملها ذوق ما شاء الله





ربي يوفقهم و يرزقهم من أوسع أبوابه

----------


## بيبي دمعة

طلبيتي كالعادة من حبيبة قلبي واللي ما استغنى عنها 

* "" فراشة الملونة ""* 


اولا بسكويت القلب حق ملجة نسيب أختي .. ووايد عجبها البسكويت وهي دومها تخليني أطلب لها .. والترتيب ما عليه كلام مرتيب ومنظم بطريقة حلوة..

وهاي الصورة للبسكويت طبعا أختي سويت عليه كتابة وعلقتهم وانا ما حصلت فرصة أصور الا في الحفلة وعالسريع..




وهاي صدق حبيتها حركة بناتية وكانت لأختي الثانية حق اربيعتها ووايد حبيت البسكويت مرتب وما عليه كلام..


وهذا الرابط للي يحب يتواص معاها .. بصراحة ذوق في التعامل وسرعة في التوصيل ..

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=110031

----------


## بنتـ DXB

مـــــــــــــــــرحبا

هذا من عند الغاليه أم زايد 


هذا عطر وناسه ريحته حلوه ومركزه  :Smile: 



و هذا دخون إماراتيه دلع ريحته Wo0oW



وهذا دخون الملجه ريحته فرنسيه روووووووعه وفيه عطر بعد من تحت 




وهذي صورة جماعيه للدخون ^.^




واقول حق ام زايد مشكووووووووووووره على الهديه

وربي يوفقج ان شاء الله  :Smile: 

وهذا رابطها :-

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=73908

----------


## سوارة

اول مره احط مشترياتي لاني من النوع اللي مستحيل اكتب عن شي الا وهو صدق رووووعه 

سشوار السيراميك كنت دايما اشوفه في المواقع الامريكيه وانصدمت لما شفت محل في منتدانا يبيعه وعلى طول طلبته وما ندمت الحمدلله 



ويزاهم الله كل خير مطرشين لي شامبو وبلسم من نفس الماركه هدايا


اللي تدور سيراميك ما تاخذ الا من هالماركه نصيحه 

رابط المحل 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=300

----------


## فراشه المنتدى

مرحبا حبايبى طلبيتى من اختى وحبيبتى نانا الحيرانة 
الفير المستقيم وبجد روعه والله يوم استخدمته حسيت انه احسن من الصالونات 
وسهل استخدامه جدا والفير ده بجد والله افضل حاجه للشعر من اى شئ تانى



ملفها الشخصى

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=129878

----------


## جرح صامت

:SalamAlikom: 

طلبيتي لملجة اخوي الله يوفقه من عند التاجره فراشه الملونة 

وطبعا شغل راقي ومميز والكل سال من وين والطعم واااااااااااااااااااااو وحبيت اشكرها 


بسكوت البراقع يا عيني 




بسكوت الفستان الابيض 



الورد الجوري 




وربي يوفقها يارب 

وهذا رابط ملفها 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=110031

----------


## جرح صامت

:Salam Allah: 


طلبيتي هالمره من الاخت المتميزه والي تيب قطع حلوه دايما 
خذت قطعه حرير مع شيلتها من التاجره فوفو فوفو 




وطرشت لي هديه جحل ما قصرت 



والله يوفقها ويرزقها 

 :Amen:  :Amen:  :Amen: 


وهذا رابط ملفها فوفو فوفو تاجره برونزيه 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=42792

----------


## سمسومة بدر

هاي طلبيتي من الاخت فراشه ملونه في يوم ميلاد ولدي فديته
الشكل لااااااكلام الكل عارف..والطعم يمي يمي وصدج خبااااال



والرابط مثل ما تلاحظون كذا وحده حطته قبلي
تستاهل والله

----------


## ليال99

:SalamAlikom: 



انا دوم اشتري من المنتدى بس اول مره اتفضى انزل مشترياتي 

طلبيتي من حبيبتي ام خالد التاجره akka ودووم اطلب منها الشاي الخطير 
طلبت منها شاي وولونغ للتنحيف الي ما لي غنى عنه لانه فعلا روووعه ويحرق الدهون وغير فوايده الكثيره




وبعد طلبت المشد الساحر Slim & Lift خطيييييييييييييير وهي مسويه عرض تشتري واحد والثاني مجانا 


وما قصرت مشكوووره طرشت هديه مسك ريحته روعه و وكريم بعطر حلو وناعم 



وبصراحه التعامل معاها رائع وذوق وحبوبه 

وربي يوفقها ان شاء الله
 رابط ملفها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=129786

----------


## لمعة خرز

حبيت اشكر التاجرة أحلام علي


طلبيتي كانت عبارة عن قلادة وحلق .... بأسم .... بس الطلبية يت بالغلط .... أحلام زيدت الخاتم عليه بالغلط بس عجبني الخاتم ومن حلاته خذته ^_^ قلت زين ان حلو ^_^


وصدق عن جد ما ندمت اني طلبت من عندها


ما شاء الله الطلبية رووعه وصدق الطقم فخم في اللبس..... 


مشكوورة فديتج ما قصرتي وهاي صورة للطلبية










وها رابط موضوعها فديتها


http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=855709

----------


## وهج الذكرى

هاي طلبيت وصلتني من كم من يوم 


بس اليوم حطيتها ^^ 

سوري مواز اتأخرت لين ما حطيتها ^^
وها رابط ملفهاالشخصي ^^

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=99269


[IMG]http://www.*******.org/images/1345nf75e72kb9sleoiy.jpg[/IMG]


طبعا الهدايا مبينه بالصوره تحت 


[IMG]http://www.*******.org/images/oqddfvipb9rn5e3la26w.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## بنتـ DXB

*هذي من عند الغاليه دلوعة الموت*


*فديتها والله ما قصرت

وهذا رابطها :-*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=95769

*واقولها مشكوووووووره على الهديه ^.^*

----------


## قلبي سعيد

طلبت شعر الشيبه من موزآنه ,,

مشكووره عزيزتـــــــي ع التوصيل السريع و مجموعهAL SWEET..








هذآ رآبطهـآ



http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=99269

----------


## Reem dxb

السلام و عليكم أخواتي

الصراحة و صلتني من أسبوعين هدية من أختي * نانا الحيرانه*  لكني انشغلت و ما نزلت الصور 


ماشاء الله عليها ماقصرت طرشتلي ألة المساج لحرق الدهون و سجادة الجيب و قلم الأذكار والأي شدو 

الألة ماأستغني عنها، يوميا أسويها لمنطقة البطن و الحمد الله أحس بتحسن كبير

و الأي شدو مافي شي اسهل عنه خاصة اللي مو متفيقات مثلي حق الوقفة قدام المرايا وااايد  :Smile: 



بارك الله أختي نانا الحيرانة ماقصرتي  :Smile: 

و هذا ملفها اللي حابة تطلب من عندها


http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=129878

----------


## منطوقي

مرحبـــأ خواتيه...

انــــــأأأ اشتريـــت من التأأأأجره عمري زايد (أأأم طحنــــونـــ ) دخون وعود ومخمريه وعطر الشيخ طحنون ...
طبعااا خذت دخوون الشيخه شمسه وانفاس زااايد صررااااااحه رهييييب ما شالله ...^.^
وخذت عود سيوفي منها وخذت عطر الشيخ طحنــــون بدهن العود صراحه خبأأأأأأل 
وخذت مخمريه العرأأأأيس بدهن العــــ,,,ود صرأأأأأأحه الوالده تخبلت عليهأأأأأأأأأأأ...
ما شأأأأألله دخونأأأأأأتج رهيبه وتعأأأأأملج ذوووووووووق ...
ربي لا خلاأأأأأأ ولا عدم ...
طبعاأأأ المخمريه وانفاس زايد خذتهم الواأأأألده ماخلتني اصورررر^.^



ربي يعطيج العاأأأأفيه غناتي ..

وهذا ملفهأأأأأأأ الشخصي عمررري زأأأأأيد ...
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=65475

----------


## بنتـ DXB

*مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرحبا

اليوم حبيت اعرض لكم الهديه إلي وصلتني من الاداريه IT-2008

بصراحها اشكرها على ذوووووقها الحلوو وكرمها الزايد ^.^*



*&*

*هالعطر ريحته تجنن >>> بصراحه لو تكلمت عنه ما بخلص لان جد ريحته Wo0oW*



*&*

*شنطه روووووووعه* 



*وبصراحه ما قصرت طرشت لي بعد تسترات وان شاء الله يوم الجمعه بجربهم يوم بيجتمعون الاهل ^.^

واقولها مشكووووووووووره على الهديه الذوق يالغاليه 

وهذا رابطها :-*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=97234

----------


## مها جميرا

.. هلا ...






اول مرة اشترك في هالموضوع بالرغم اني اشتريت اغراااااااااض كثيرة من المنتدى 

المهم حبيت اراويكم هالتعليقات سويتهن عند التاجرة ام يحى الله يوفقها 








و هاذا رابط ملفها 


http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=126717

----------


## بنت الطموح

وصلتني الحلويات الحلوة من التاجرة الشابيبة 
بصراحه روووعه و الاسعار متواضعه جداا 

مشكووورة واايد أختي  :Smile:  


الزنجبيل رائع بنات صدق حار واصلي ^_*
والمعمول بالتمر و التوفي و شوكلاته التمر وقرص عمر كلهم رووعه الصراحه 

وهذا رابط الموضوع اللي تبا تشوف : 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=858807

----------


## طيف البلوشي.

طلبيتي من الغالية ام رشوودي السوع رووعة وقمة فذووق وتعاملها راقي وهي عسسسسسسل عسسسل
بدون مجاملة يوم وصلت لي السوع سرنا انا وخواتي جيكناا عليهم في باريس غاليري دخلوهم الفحص وخبروني ان اصليات مية على مية والبودي والماكينة والالماس بلجيكي لان السعر وايد منافس مع باريس غاليري ساعة فيرتساتشي ب23 الف تخيلو وعند التاجرة ام رشوودي 6000درهم اول ماظهرت من الفحص عطول سويت لها فون وشكرتها على ذمتها وضميرها
ويزاها الله خير وما قصرت والله يووفقها يارب 




http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=209





وشريت من الصمادي ريتل مسحة وحدة وشعري يصير حرير
http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=300

----------


## سمسانه

*السلام عليكم
..ماشالله ماشالله ماشالله اليوم وصلتني 5 طلبيات من كذا تاجرة ولله الحمد دايم أتعامل معاهن واعتبر زبونتهن الدائمة..

اول طلبية بحطها من عند أخت عزييييييزة ع قلبي والله يشهد بأنها انساااانة قمة فالذووووووووق..**التاجرة:جرح صامت*
خذت من عندها هالقميص:
[IMG]http://www.*******.org/images/hotyb2dqbc1nov1lji1i_thumb.jpg[/IMG]

واااااااايد حلوووو ماشالله ...وتسلمين ع الهدية ماشالله مالحجت اصورها بالعافية على لي كلها.. وهذا رابط التاجرة:
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=124636

----------


## سمسانه

*والطلبية هذه شي شي مب حيلا شي...بصراحة وبأمانة أنا تعاملت مع هالانسانة 3 مرات للحين بس صدق صدق هالأنسانة ذوووق واحترام واهم شي طووووووووووولت بالها عليه لاني وايد اسأل...ماعليينا..وفديتها ماقصرت ساعدتني كيف احمل الصور للمنتدى يزاها الله خييييير..المووهييييم اليوم أول كيس أبطله هو كيس((أم هزااع))فديتها هالانسان فكل شي غير في فساتينها وفي نوعية الخامة وطبعا فأسعارها المناسبة جدا جدا جداااااا.....
خذت عنها الجلابية لي تجنن من حلاتها سواااااء فاللون أو النعومة والموديل الحلو*[/B][/B][/B]
[URL=http://www.*******.org/viewer.php?file=e643mxwgqmnaiatt1.jpg][IMG]http://www.*******.org/images/e643mxwgqmnaiatt1_thumb.jpg[/IMG][/URL
وهذه اقرب:
[IMG]http://www.*******.org/images/k7yzsc3unowf4agyne_thumb.jpg[/IMG]

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــ
وهنيه اوضح:
http://www.*******.org/images/2zsp13688u668o326a9.jpg

http://www.*******.org/images/kw55566bj1pj981dayf.jpg

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــ
ودوومج مميزة والله يوفقج انشالله
التاجرة:بنــوتة
رابط التاجرة:http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=862061

----------


## سمسانه

*ونرجع لملكة الذوق والاناقة والاختيار الأول فالقطع الحرير مع شيلهن...
التاجرة:فوفو...ماشالله ماشالله كل فترة تخبل بي قطعها الجناااااااان بصراحة والشيل لي تثبت ع الراس والقطعة ناااعمة وايد واايد واهم شي الالوان الحلوة’طبعا ماتتحصل بسهوولةوانا حاليا ما اخذ الا من: عندها قطعي تارسة جنطة بس للقطع الله يعين الخياااااط عليه ....*وهذه القطع لي خذتها عنها

[IMG]http://www.*******.org/images/o82mf3cocbdmyb4ji8vx_thumb.jpg[/IMG]

وهنيه صور أوضح:
http://www.*******.org/images/o82mf3cocbdmyb4ji8vx.jpg


*وهذا رابط التاجرة:
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=867327

التاجرة:فوفو*

----------


## mischocolat

هاي طلبيتي من التاجره نانا الحيرانه 
جهاز تفتيت الدهون تحت الجلد وايد شفته بالمنتديات وبنات وايد متخبلات عليه

أشكرج اختي نانا على تعاملج الحلو والسريع وبعد على الهدايا الحلوه مثلج ماقصرتي وانشالله يكون لي تعامل ثاني وياج باذن الله

----------


## fifi_girl

من فترة قريبة طلبت من التاجرة الطيبة ( بـنت حــواء )

خذت من عندها علبة ايشدو باللمعة shimmer 
كلمة روووعة شوي  :Smile:  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



تخبلللت والوااانها قوية و اللمعة ولا اتي عددال MAC  :Big Grin:  
واسعااارها وااايد حلوووة 


مشكووورة عزيزتي ماقصرتي وربي يوفقج  :Smile: 










هذا رابط ملفها http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=862883

----------


## fifi_girl

وبعد طلبت من التاجرة Reem dxb


انقذتييييييييييني !!! والله 
مارديت عليج ولا قتلج شئ من وصلتني 

لأني قلت ابا اجرب و اجوف النتاايج  :Smile: 

طبعا طلبت من عندها خلطة التشققات الي تكون فيها ( زبدة الشيا و زبدة الككاو و زيت زيتون + فيتامين A و E ) 
يوم راسلتها قالت إذا مستعيلة بطرشلج الحجم الكبير اما العادي خلص لو تقدرين تصبريين <<  :Big Grin:  عااد انا وين ارووم اصبررر  :Big Grin:  المهم قلتلها خلاااص ابغي الكبيرررر  :Big Grin:  معني اول مرة اخذ الخلطة و جاازفت و حصلتها واخييراً
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
والله انج انقذتيييييييييييييني 

واااااييييد خفففففففن بشكل مش طبيعي !!!
توحد اللون و ترطب ^^

صدق الخلطة جنااااان واااايد استفدت و إن شاء الله من تخلص باخذ منج بعد ^_^
وتميت امدح الخلطة حق ابوية طبعا ماصدق اول شئ قال شو هالسححر عقب رااويته الفرق قبل و الحين 
مصدوووم خخخ  :Big Grin:  .. والحمدالله الحمدالله خفففن من الخااااطر ههه وااايد مستااانسة لأني كنت صدق فااقدة الأمل  :Frown: 




ومشكوووووورة الغالـــية اسعدني التعامل وياج ^.^

----------


## &هجير&

درب





درب








درب 




وصلت طلبيتي من التاجره الشبابية 


وهي عباره عن 


معمول التمر بالشوكولات ومعمول التمر البسكويت 


وهذي صور طلبيتي 








والطعــــــــــــــــــــم يم يمي 








مشكورة غناتي ما تقصرين 


وهذا رابط ملفها للي يبي 



http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=153680

----------


## بنتـ DXB

*مــــــــــــــرحبا

اليوم حابه اعرض لكم طلبيتي وصلتني من الغاليه IT-2008 

وكانت عباره عن 12 عطر لمسة حنان هالعطر كلمة جنآن شويه عليه ^^

طبعا ما صورت الـ 12 غرشه بس 2*  :Big Grin: 



*وطرشت لي هديه 3 عطووور* 



*والثالث عطر Fola  ما لحقت اصوره 

والحلووو في الموضوع طرشت لي تسترات عطور ودخون >>>حبيت تسترات العطور اشكالهم كيوووووت والريحه Wo0oW ^^*



* وهذا رابط الغاليه IT-2008 :-*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=97234

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

*طلبييييييييتـي من عند الحلوهـ ~* 

*أحلام علي* 

*..*

*صج صج وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو*

----------


## سمسانه

*السلام عليكم
اليوم وصلتني طلبيتي من الغالية ع قلبي التاجرة
@أميرة الورد@
بالفعل هالأنسانة اميرة بصراااحة
لان هالانسااانة ذوووووق وامانة منتجاتها طبيعية100% وع ظمانتي كل لي تستخدمه فخلطاتها طبيعي 
وهذا ثاني تعامل لي معاها ...قبل خذت عنها منتج ،،شفاة الورد،،وصدق صدق يورد وينعم ويرطب الشفاة..
ورجعت المرة طلبت من عندها علبتين من شفاة الورد+عجينة تبييض الاسنان,,,اموت عهالسوالف زيادة الخير خيرييين
وهذه صورة شفاة الورد العلبة كيووووووت تنفع لهدية:
[IMG]http://www.*******.org/images/8085nzacfwq8ia4x76s_thumb.jpg[/IMG]

وهذه صورة شفاة الورد+وعجينة تبييض الاسنان

[URL=http://www.*******.org/viewer.php?file=w706hzwb65a268c0mcnc.jpg][IMG]http://www.*******.org/images/w706hzwb65a268c0mcnc_thumb.jpg[/IMG][/URL

وفديتها ماقصرت مطرشتلي هدية علبة من شفاة الورد+صابونة لإزالة الدهون من البشرة والله احرجتيني بصرااحة مشكورة غناتي:
[IMG]http://www.*******.org/images/oq4ovvisxdgc9rjf7ibg_thumb.jpg[/IMG]

وهذا رابط التاجرة
@أميرة الورد@
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=871163*

----------


## دانة حياتي

هذي طلبيتي من التاجره akka


شاي وولونغ 







أشكرج اختي على تعاملج الحلو والسريع وعلى الهديه الحلوه 
ماقصرتي وان شاءلله يكون لي تعامل ثاني وياج باذن الله

وهذا رابط ملفها

----------


## بنتـ DXB

*مـــــــــرحبا

حبيت اعرض لكم الهديه إلي وصلتني من لاسنزا مون*



*&*



*&

الكحل لونه اخضر رهييييييب والروج جنآن >>> نسيت اصورهم 

بصراحه حبيت الفاونديشن وناسبني ^^

اشكر لاسنزا مون على الهديه

وهذا رابطها :-*
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=147149

----------


## موزه السويدي

*طلبيتي لأختي من الغاليه


MaZyo0onT-AD 

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=118532


بصراحه هي ذوق وتعاملها راقي والله يشهد اشكرها من كل قلبي ..


*

----------


## احتاجك..

اللي مسوية رجيم لا تنزل بلييييييييييييييييييييييييز









































نبهتكم كيفكم لان تعذيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييب
























يعني مصرييين!!!!! كيفكم..





































































شفتو عاد نبهتكم^^


هاي طلبيي من فديتها ( دلوعة الموت)




وطرشتلي هدية بعد بس كل شي طبعا تم القضاء عليه^^
وما عطوني فرصة اصور وايد

----------


## موزه السويدي

*طلبيتي من الغاليه 


حلاوة الإيمان

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=113766


قلب كل شي أحلى بوسه لج ياحلوه لأن جد كلج ذوق وتعاملج راقي
ووايد تتحملين اللي يلعوزج خخخخ ..

ماشاء الله سريعه فالتوصيل ربي يبارج في تجارتج ويرزقج من حيث لاتحتسبين ..
الجلابيه كلمة روووعه شوي والله يشهد خباااااال حبيته وايد حتى اختي يوم شافت الصوره
تخبلت عليه .. طبعا التصوير مب عاطنه حقه .. يسلمو ياذوق عالهديه الحلوه ..


*

----------


## نانا الحيرانة

:Salam Allah: 

مرحبا طلبياتي من التاجرات وايد ما شاء الله 

ببتدي بالغاليه احتاجك

هاي طلبيتي منها بيجامات لبنوتي 
وربي يوفقها على طول طرشتها وبسرعه وهذا مب اول تعامل معاها 




وهذا رابط ملفها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=86221

***********************

والحين طلبيتي من الغاليه وميض الجنه

بيجامات لبنوتي واختي وميض دوووم اطلب منها ما شاء الله قمة الذوق والاخلاق ربي يوفقها 






وهذا رابط ملفها 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=140717

*********************

والحين طلبيتي من التاجره الحبوبه حلاوة الايمان 

ربي يرزقها ويوفقها انسانه بمنتهى الاخلاق والذوق وصبوووره وطيوبه حيل ومب اول تعامل معاها 
ما شاء الله ربي يباركلها 
طلبيتي طقم بنوتي لبنوتي 
وفديتها ما نست تحط هديه 



وهذا رابط ملفها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=113766

******************

اما الان مع طلبيتي من التاجره يسمينا 

كثر الله خيرها طرشت الطلبيه بسرعه وبعد حبوبه وذوق
طلبت منها المناكير الاسلامي 



وهذا رابط ملفها 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=10225

**************

تاااااااااااااااااااااابع

----------


## نانا الحيرانة

والحين طلبيتي من التاجره (الموز) الغاليه 

طلبيتي من اكثر من شهرين بس كنت مضيعه الصور والحين حصلتها ^^


انا دوووم اطلب من الموز لان بضاعتها الكواليتي متاز واسعارها مناسبه 

طقم لسريري وطقمين لسرير بنوتاتي 



وهذا رابط ملفها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=94141

**********************

والحين مع فراشه_وردية

طلبت منها لصقات كرسيت لتبييض الاسنان 
وللحين ما جربتهم بس اكيد قريبا بجربهم 
ومشكووره ما قصرت 



وهذا رابط ملفها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=91133


****************

واخيرا وليس آخرا وصلتني هدية من اختي الغاليه من مصر فراشه المنتدى
والله تفاجأت بالهيه وما قصرت ومشكوووره على طيبتها وتعاملها الراقي



وهذا رابط ملفها للي يحب يطلب من عندها 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=150329

 :Sob7an:  :Sob7an:  :Sob7an:

----------


## sulmar

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته,,
انا الصراحه أشتري واااااااااااااااااااايد من المنتدى
لأني ما أطلع وايد فأستسهل الموضوع,, وأحب واااايد أني أشكر إدارة الموقع اللي ساعدتنا و كانت الوسيط بينا و بين التاجرات ,,
وبعد أحب أني أشكر كل التاجرات وحده ةحده ,,وابوسهم عراسهم بعد ..لأنهم كرسولنا من وقتهم و جهدهم الكثير
المهم...
أنا بابدى بآخر شي اشتريرته و وصلني اليوم,, من التاجره الغالية (فديتني كيوت)
ملفها الشخصي:
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=162574
كنت أبا هديه لريلي,, وصعب علي اني اشتريله شي لأني أطلع بس معاه .. 
بس أختي الغاليه بيضت ويهي ,, وبسعر خراااااااااااااااااافي 
اشتريت من عندها 6 عطور واحد منهم هديه منها و بعد دهن عود هديه ,,
أحب أشكرها من كل قلبي لأنها وايييييد كانت ذوق معاي 
الله يعطيها العافيه يارب
واسمحيلي على التصوير لأنه تصوير موبايل  :Smile:

----------


## صمت الألم

السلام عليكم 

وصلتني قبل فترة طلبيتي من الأخت 

أحلى ملك


عبارة عن كريم العروسة ( سنفرة الجسم )

وما شاء الله سرعة في التوصيل 

وذوق في التعامل جد انسانه راقية جدا

والكريم معروف ما يباله كلام روووعه




وحطتلي هدية يزاها الله خير 




كلج ذوق اختي أحلى ملك 


وهذا رابط التواصل

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=122128

----------


## بنتـ DXB

*مســـــــــاء الخير

حابه اعرض لكم الاغراض إلي وصلتني من حبيبة قلبي نبضي استغفاري
اول شي راح اعرض لكم اللوشنات وبصراحه وبدون مبالغه كلمة Wo0oW شويه عليهن ريحتهن اتم فتره طويله وانصح فيهن بصراحه

هذا لوشن تاسكن ليذر نفس ريحة العطر الاصلي* 



*وهذا لوشن شمس العود ريحته مثل دهن العود روعه ^^*



*وهذا لوشن بريحة المانجووو >>> صدق ريحته مانجووو جنآن*



*وهذا لوشن بريحة الفانيليا >>> مثل ريحة الآيسكريم*  :Big Grin: 



*وهذا الغسوووول >>> ما اعرف ليش جي ظهر لونه في التصوير بس هوو شفاف*  :Big Grin: 



*وطرشت لي وياهم شريط اسلامي يزاها الله خير وفي ميزان حسناتها ان شاء الله*



*وهذا رابط نبوضه :-*
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=124985

----------


## الرمش الذبوح

*سَلَامْ عَلَيْكُمْ وَرَحِمَهُ الْلَّهِ وَبَرَكَاتُهُ 

حَبِيَتِ أَشْكُرَ الُتَاجَرَةِ akka عَلَيَّ تَعَامُلَهَا الرااااقيّ بِصَرَاحَهْ رَغْمَ انِيَ أَزْعَجَتْهَا شُوَيْ بِالمِسَجَاتِ بَسّ أُسْلُوبِهَا بِقِمَّةِ الْذَّوْقِ وتَعَامَلَهَا بُجَدُ رااااااااائِعَ 
وَحَبِيْتٌ أَشْكُرُهَا عَلَىَ الْمَشَدّ وَالْهَدِيَّةِ 
تُبَوِّنَ رَايْ انَا جَرَّبْتَ الْمَشَدّ وَالْلَّهُ انَّةِ احْسَنَ مِنَ المّشَدْات الَيَّ شَريْتِهُنَ مِنْ نَعُوْمِيُّ يُعَوَرْنَ الْخَاصِرَةِ حَتّا مَاكَمَلَتْ نَصَّ الْعُرْسِ وَالَّا انَا فاصَخَتَنّهُ مِنْ شِدَّةِ الْأَلَمِ يَوْمَ جَرَّبْتَ الْمَشَدّ بِقَوْلِ الْصَرِاحَهُ صَحَّ لعْوِزْنِيّ لَيِّنٌ ماأَلِبَسةً وَمَادَخَلْتُ كَرِشِتَي وَايدْ بَسّ نَتَااائِجّهُ مَّرْضِيَّةً الْحَمْدُلِلَّهِ 
----------------------------------------------------

وَحَبِيْتٌ اشْكُرْ الُتَاجَرَةِ رَوَزَّةِ وَالتَاجِرِهُ دَهَنَ الْعَوْدَ 
رَوَزَّةِ شَرَيْتُ مِنْهَا الْجَحْلُ الأِصْرَارِيّ ةِوَالأُثْمّدّ وُدِّهِنَّ الْعُدْوَنِ فَيَرْ سُرَّامِيكِ 
مشْشْششّششْكُورِينَ مَاتَقْصِرُونَ الْمُشْكِلَهْ مَاصَوَّرْتَ ^___^ أَنَّ شَاءَ الْلَّهُ لَوْ طَلَبْتُ مِنْهُمْ مَرَّهْ ثَانْيَهْ بِنُزُلِ الَيَّ شَرِيِتْهْ مِنْهُمْ لِأَنَّ لِيَ عَوْدَهْ
وَاخَلَيْكُمْ مَعَ الْصُّوَرِ




*

----------


## مراااام

اشكر كل التاجرات الي تعاملت وياهن وكلهن ذوق 

شريتلي هالكريم ومايربته بعدني من التاجرة فقيرة 
 

 
اسيرة الماضي

 
نسيت نكها سامحيني 
رووعه ريحته

----------


## شوق عيني

السلام عليكم حبايبي 

اليوم برويكم شوووه اشتريت من  ( دبويه 2007)

اي شدووو روعه الوااان اروع ( للاعراس وااايد حلوه لانها ثابته)



وهذي قوالب اي شدو كريمي (حبيتهن وااايد لانه بس تحطين شويه الون ماشالله يبين والالوان روعه)




وهذي بعد الاروجه الوااااااااااااااااان رهيبه الصراحه 


وهذي بعد اروجه في علبه كبيره فيها كل الالوان 




و ثاااااااانكس وااايد حبيبتي على الهديه الكيوت ((شنطه مكياج))



مشكوره الغاليه وااايد ^^
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=875694

----------


## بنتـ DXB

*مـــــــــرحبا


اليوم بعرض لكم الهديه إلي وصلتني من الغاليه احلام علي ^^

وكانت عباره عن تاج عليه اسمي* 



*&*



*مشكووووووره احلام حبيبتي على الهديه الحلوه ^^*

*وهذا رابط احلام علي :-*


http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=102430

----------


## nourlglb

رجعنا مرة ثانية  :Big Grin: 

هاذي طلبيتي من التاجرة فراشة الملونة

كوكيز رهييييييييييب والطعم لذييييييذ والكل سألني عنه وخصوصا العيايز

تبون تعرفون ليش 

هذا السبب  :Big Grin: 



وهاذي الاشكال الثانية





وهاذي صورة جماعية



حبيت اشكر فراشة الملونة على تعاملها الراقي والتوصيل فالوقت الي اتفقنا عليه

وهذا رابط ملفها للي حابة تطلب

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=110031

----------


## أحلى ملك

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


*أحب أشكر التاجرة الغالية الفراشة علي تعديل الصور* 

هذا رابطها للى تبى تتعامل معاها وأسعارها جداً مناسبة مقارنة بإبداعها ^^

الله يوفقها إن شاء الله 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/search.php...&starteronly=1


وطبعاً هذا مو أول تعامل معاها ^^



أخليكم مع الصور 

:






:






:





:






:




:




:

----------


## موزه السويدي

*اليوم وصلتني طلبية القطع اللي طلبتها من يومين من الغاليه


فوفو فوفو

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=42792


كلها ذوق ربي يخليلها وسريعه فالتوصيل =)
القطع روووعه عالطبيعه طبعا مالي أحلاهم لأنه من اختيار ريلي
بس زعلت شوي لأن ريلي اختار قطعه لونها بطيخي على وردي شي جي
بس شكلها التاجره كانت مضغوطه ولخبطت وحطت من نفس الدزاين اللي بغيناه
بس اللون غير =( لكني يوم فتحته حبيته وايد وايد ^^ ..


ببتدي بقطعي اللي كانن من اختيار ريلي طبعا بفلوسه هههه أول مره يختارلي قطع يحليله ^^ ..
هم قطعتين ترى مب وايد هههههههههههههههههههه اصلا انا كنت اراوي امي عشان تختار لها
ريلي شاف وقالي خذيلج استغربت قلتله منك قال هيه =) ..





هاي القطعه اللي خربطت فيها التاجره فديتها معذوره حبيبتي ^^ ..
هي نفس اللي بغيتها بس كانت بلون ثاني ..





----



هذيله قطع امي واختي ..










----



وهاي هديه حلوه من التاجره الحلوه اشكرها من كل قلبي ..


*

----------


## بنتـ DXB

*مـــــــــــــرحبا

اليوم بعرض لكم الهديه إلي وصلتني من الغاليه جسر التواصل
واقولها مشكووووووووووووووره على الهديه الغاويه


القطعه رووووووووعه ولونها على الطبيعه احلى*




*وعطرين ( For Women ) جنآن*



*وشنطه صغيرونه فيها عدسات خضرا و3 ارواج سحريه ومرطب ^^*



*وطرشت لي دخون مع عود مكس بس نسيت اصوره*  :Big Grin: 

*وهذا رابط جسر التواصل:-*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=16548

----------


## نانا الحيرانة

:Rad: 

مرحبا عدت مع مشتريات يديده

اولا من الحبوبه الروعه الذوق العروسه 2006
وهذا رابط ملفها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=2770

طلبيتي عطرين للفراش 
و5 توله منوعه 

وخليتها هي تختار على ذوقها وبصراحه روووووووووووعه الروايح كل وحده احلى من الثانيه 

وما قصرت فديتها طرشتلي عطر هديه 



جزاها الله خير وطرشتلي الطلبيه عاجل ووصلتني بيومين 

اتمنالها كل التوفيق وانصحكم تشتروا من عندها لان روايحها غااااويه 


********************


والحين مع التجوره الغاليه زهرة المروج 

وهذا رابط ملفها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=148501

طلبيتي كانت زيت الجرجير واللوز والحبة السودا وكريم الثوم للتشققات 
وما شاء الله بعد ارسلتهم بسرعه والتعامل معاها روووعه 



وربي يوفقها

وبث تحياتي ^_^

----------


## M!ss Golden

مرحبآ ..~

آليوووم وصلتنيه طلبيتيه من العضووة فوفو فوفو

ماشاء الله عليهآ ,,, امس طلبت القطعه واليوووم وصلتنيه الطلبية

والقطعه ووووووااااااااووو حبيتها ع الطبيعه احلا بووايد



هذآ رآبط العضوووه

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=42792

مشكوووووووورة غلآتي ع الهدية والقطعه الغاوووية...~

----------


## أو زايد

اشتريت اكواب عدسات كانون من التاجره عنود الحب
واااايد حلوات عيبوني ..

----------


## بنتـ DXB

*مــــــــــــــــرحبا

حبيت اعرض لكم الهديه إلي وصلتني من الغاليه IT-2008

بصراحه اشكرهااااا من كل قلبي على الهديه الحلووه والله انج ذوق

هذي الهديه اول ما وصلت مع التغليف >>> تسلم الايادي على التغليف الغاوي*




*و عقب ما شلت التغليف >>> بصراحه ما هان علي اشله*  :Big Grin: 



*والعطور كانت :-

عطر لمسة حنان بصراحه ما استغنى عن هالعطرر ريحته جنأآاإان* 



*عطر الوسيم - رجالي ريحته حلووووه* 



*العطر الملكي ريحته روعه ومن تستخدمينه تحسين عمرج ملكه*  :Big Grin: 



*وعطر الغلا ريحته روووووعه*


*وهذا 2 في 1  بس مب شامبو 2 في 1 يعني ميداليه وعطر في نفس الوقت* 




*والمفاااااااااجأه كانت



قلم عليه اسم المنتدى ( سيدات الامارات ) + بروشور عن المنتدى >>> فديت منتدانا والله ^.^*




*وهذا رابط الغاليه IT -2008 :-*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=97234

----------


## بنتـ DXB

*مسااااااااء الخير

اليوم بعرض لكم الهديه إلي وصلتني من الغاليه مبصووطه 

بصراحه فاجئتني 


والهديه كانت عباره عن قطعه شيفون*



*&*



واقووولها مشكووووووووره وما قصرتي ^^
*وهذا رابط الغاليه مبصوطه :-*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=84361

----------


## بنتـ DXB

*مـــــــــــــــرحبا

حبيت اعرض لكم الهديه إلي وصلتني من الغاليه نبض وروح
وكانت الهديه عباره عن عطر Dior*



*&*


*واقولها مشكوووووووووووره وما قصرتي ^^*
*وهذا رابط الغاليه نبض وروح :-*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=172648

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

طلبيتي من التاجره المتألقه أحلام علي





لي طلبيه هااااااااااااالكبر مره ثانيه ان شاء الله

وهذا رابط متجر التاجره
http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=310

----------


## حور الفجيرة

شريت من اختي ,, عنود الحب 

اكوا بالعدسات 

انا نزلت الصور قبل بس خذفوهم لانهم كبار 


الحين بحط لكم بروابط 

http://www.m5zn.com/uploads/2011/3/7...64r5p1oabu.jpg


http://www.m5zn.com/uploads/2011/3/7...ejan0z6eak.jpg


http://www.m5zn.com/uploads/2011/3/7...26tlyz6q3w.jpg


كنت طالبه من عندها 9 اكواب

----------


## ورودة دبي

مرحبتين كباااااااار
للناس الذوق !!



مع حلوووووووومة علاوي 
حبيبة الجماهير ,,, اكيد بيكون العرض مختلف 


اتوقع 3 او 4 مرات تعاملت مع حلومه 


ومن اجمل الاطقم اللي خذته عنها 
هو طقم ورودة دبي على قولتها و كان سووووووووو سبيشل 


و ع اللبس واااااااااااااااو


جد عالطبيعة واااااااااااااااااااااااايد وااااااااااااااااااااااااايد غير 



الطقم 




بعض التفاصيل 





شكرا حلومة

واتريا كولكشنج اليديد اللي خبرتيني عنه !

متجر احلام علي لمن يرغب
http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=310

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

طلبيتي من التاجرة الغالية على قلبي .. الفراشة 

و أنا زبونة دايمة عندها و حبيت التعامل معاها .. 

من فترة خذت عنها كوليكشن من الصابون المعطر و تأخرت بعرض الصور



و هذا رابط ملفها الشخصي للي حابة تطلب منها و هي مغمضة  :Smile: 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=12641


،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،، ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،


طلبيتي من مديرة سيدات الاعمال .. الغالية ورودة دبي الغنية عن التعريف

ما شاء الله كل أغراضها من النوعية الممتازة .. و أنا و الوالدة زباين عندها



و شوفوا الحين شو طالبة شي خيااااااااال .. راقي جدا و مميز من لمعته تحسيه ذهب
الكل انبهر من حطيته بالغرفة و سعره رمزي على جماله و رقيه






و هذا رابط الملف الشخصي للغالية ورودة 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=21325

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

طلبيتي من التاجرة bellegirl



و فديتها حطت لي هدية حبيتها



أشكر ذوقج و تعاملج الراقي و أنصحكم بالتعامل معاها خواتي

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=104253


،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،


طلبيتي من اختي أم الوروود أعتقد جي اسمها 
بصراحة ضيعت ملفها الشخصي من أحصله بضيفه






حطت لي اهداء فديتها .. ملف + قلم كيووت + وجنة الورد

----------


## akka

السلام عليكم 


حابه أشكر الأخت والتاجره المتميزه دائما نانا الحيرانه ....طلبت من عندها عدسات QUEEN COLOR ...بصراحه ما اتوقعت تقدر اتوفرهم بالبور ....يعني عدسات هيفاء وهبي للنظر ....والأحلى إنهم ما اتأخروا أبدا ...جزاكي الله ألف خير ....أما اللون روووعه ...جزاكي الله ألف خير ....وهذي صورة العدسات ورابط التاجره العسل 



[/QUOTE]


http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=129878



مشكوره أختي

----------


## موزه السويدي

*اليوم وصلتني هالطلبيه من الغاليه


خيلييه

دورت على رابط ملفها مالقيته =(


بصراحه وبدون مجامله الجلابيه فوق الروعه ماتوقعت جي بتظهر
كشخه والسايز روعه لا ضيق ولا وسيع وسط مناسب لجسمي والجلابيه
طويله وروعه فاللبس الحمدلله ماندمت يوم طلبت منها ^^ اسعدني تعاملي معاج
الغاليه شاكره لج .. ولا تنسين اي كوليكشن يديد طرشيه صوبي ^^ ..








*

----------


## مينار

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذه طلبيتي من اختي..
مبصوطة







وصوورة جماااعية





عود المسك 2

دخون شيخة الحلوات1
فاطة 1

دخون الزفة1واشكرها من كل قلبي لأ نها وصلتني بسرعة..
وجربت العود بالمسك.. والدخون..
وعيبتني..الريحة
وأتمنى لها دوام العاافية والتووفيق إن شاءالله..

----------


## مينار

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذه طلبيتي من اختي..

أمايل

عبارة عن الشاي الاخضر الفيتنامي






وبعد وصلتني الطلبية بسرعة .أمس وزنت وبديت أستخدمه وإن شاءالله احصل نتيجة زينة..

وحبيت اشكرها واايد 
وأتمنى لها التووفيق الداائم إن شاءالله..

----------


## بنتـ DXB

*مــــــــــــــرحبا


اليوم بعرض لكم الهديه إلي وصلتني من التاجره فوفو فوفو

بصراحه القطع ذووووووووووووووق ورووووعه ما شاء الله*




*وطرشت لي بعد قطعه ثانيه بس ما لحقت اصورها ^^

تسلمين حبيبتي على الهديه الحلوووه

و هذا رابط التاجره فوفو فوفو:-*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=42792

----------


## موزه السويدي

*اليوم الظهر وصلتني هالطلبيه عباره عن شيل لأختي من الغاليه والذوق


fatentus

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=49920


الشيل احلى واروع من المره اللي طافت هذي ثاني مره اختي تطلب من عندها
والله انها ذوق واهم شي عندها رضى زبوناتها الله يعطيها العافيه بصراحه انا شخصيا
حبيت الشيل وايد وبإذن الله بجربهم ولو عيبوني باللبس بطلب لي ^^ ..



*

----------


## موزه السويدي

*هالطلبيه المفروض توصلني مع طلبية الشيل يعني الظهر
بس وصلتني المغرب والسبب المندوب ماعرف اسمي الكامل هههه ..
عرفني من رقمي واستغرب .. طبعا هالطلبيه بالنسبه لي صاحبتها كلها ذوق
وحب واحترام ماشاء الله عليها لو اقول ما اوفي بحقها وهل يخفى القمر


DANTELL

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=163755


طلبت من عندها فستانين لبنتي روعه من خاطر بس طلع طويل على بنتي لني متعوده
ألبسها لغاية الركب بس طلعن طوال شوي يعني تحت الركب بس جد روعه وفديتها
والله ماتوقعت تحط لبنتي هديه طلعو خبال عليها وهي مستانسه فيهم ..







------------


هالهديه وصلتني منها بطريقه مفاجأه بحيث انها حاطه اسمها وانا ياغفلين لكم الله
ماعرف واصلتني من اسبوع تقريبا بس انا جكيتها من طريقة قباضتها لأني كنت طالبه
لأختي قبل وهي فديتها استغلت عنواني وطرشتلي هالهديه بصراحه ذوق وكرم ..






*

----------


## موزه السويدي

*هالهديه واصلتني اكثر من شهر واقول لصاحبتها سامحيني تأخرت فإني احط
بصراحه ذوق وتعبت نفسها عشاني فديتها والله


نبضي استغفاري

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=124985


عباره عن لوشنات بصراحه كل واحد يقول الزين عندي طبعا حطيت الصوره بعد
ماجربتهم اليوم روعه والغسول ماجربته نست اجربه قبل >< ,, بس اكيد شي سنع
من هالايادي الحلوه ^^ ,,


*

----------


## ليمونة_حلوة

*السلام عليكم 

طلبيتي من التاجرة الذوق 
فراشه_وردية 

خلطة بياض الايرانيات 
بعد ما شفت ان الكل يمدحها ومتخبل عالنتيجة قلت بجربها
وصجججججج طلعت خلطة رهييبه وروووعه فتحتلي بشرتي وااايد وخفن البقع عن ويهي 


http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=887457

__________________

وهم طلبت الخلطة الصابونية العجيبة

رووووووعه وطرر وتنظظظف وتفتح الجسم صج صج فنانه 


http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=890146
__________________________


وهذا ملفها الشخصي للتواصل

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=91133

ودوم راح اتعامل وياها ان شا الله
*

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

شريت من التاجرة الفراشة 2020

مجموعة من الاغراض و فديتها حطت لي هدية فديتها .. و بصراحة الصابونة اللي حطتها هدية رهييييييبة



و أنا زبونة دايمة عندها و أنصحكم بالتعامل معاها ..

و هذا رابط ملفها الشخصي

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=91484




و مشترياتي من التاجرة سامرية الليل ..

هالانسانة أحبها من طيبها .. وأنا زبونة عندها من فترة طويلة

شريت منها منظم المكياج 2 واحد لي و واحد لاختي .. و صورت واحد منهم

بصراحة وايد فادني .. 

و شريت بعد قموع الفطاير وحطت لي هدية فديتها ,,






و شريت من التاجرة أم حارب 

مجموعة من القباضات .. بصراحة حلوووووين و شكلي برجع أطلب منها عقب

و حطت لي هديتين مع الطلبية فديت قلبها 



و هذا رابط ملفها الشخصي
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=23237

----------


## Ra3eT AlaRaNB

انا خذت احلى عدسات استخدمته فحياتي كلهـا واييد نظيفة
واييد مريحه لبستها يوم كامل =)
واييد واييد عيبتني 
حتتى العلبه الكييوت اللي وصلتني هديه حدها تينن
والاسلوب ما يعلى عليييه ربي يحفظج يـــآ

( فتاة حالمة )










مشكورة مره ثـآنييه وانشاءالله الطلبية اليايه Soon

----------


## Nodels

السلام عليكم 

انا وايد اتشرى من المنتدى بس أنسى أصوور .. 
في الفترة الاخيرة وصلتني وااايد طلبيات .. بحاول اصورلكم بين فترة وفترة وانزل لكم طلبياتي ..


أول طلبية كانت من :- 
Fatentus
Fashion lady  
تــاجره ذهبيه بتحصلون متجرها في المول الذهبي 
طلبيتي كانت عبارة عن 5 عبي كلها شغل اسود ^^

الصراحه أول مرة أفصل عندهااا
بس عبيهاااا عيبووني واايد وااايد وما ندمت ابدا اني فصلت عندها 
واسعارها وااااااااايد مناسبه وموديلاتها وقصاتها يديده وعلى الموضه ^^
والسموحة صورت هلعباه ام ورده ف النص 
بسسسسس صرااااااحه طرررررررر على اللبس 
اسمحووليه على ردائة التصوير لأنه من الفووون ّ >.<



وفديت رووحها طرشتلي هدية 
شنطة فوشية فكتورية روووووووووووعه واايد عيبتني  

بس نسيت اصورها هاي صورة مثلها يبتها من موضوعها 

مشكوره حبيبتي والله يوفقج في تجارتج واعتبريني من اليوم ورايح زبووووونه عندج ^^

وهنيه رابط موضوعها للي حابه تفصل عندها .. 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=852036

----------


## Nodels

طلبيتي الثانية من : 
التــاجرة :- 
Just 4 u 
بتحصلون متجرا في المول الذهبي 
هاي التااجره طيبة وحبوبه واسلوووبها راااااقي جــداً بالتعامل ^^ حبيتها جد


طلبت منها اسكارفات وحليلها طرشتلي
معاهم هديه اسكارف +التوصيل كان مجاني فديت روحها ^^






















هذا الاسكاارف كان هديه من عندهاا فديت روحها 


مشكوووووووووووورة حبيبتي ويزاج الله خييييير ^^

هذا رابط متجرها اللي بالمول الذهبي :- 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=174




مشكووره فديتج والله يرزقج ويوفقج في تجارتج واعتبريني زبونه من اليوم رايح واي كوليكشن يديد طرشيه صوبيه 
اوكيشن : )

----------


## موزه السويدي

*هالطلبيه استلمتها امس مال اختي عباره عن اسكارفات وشيل
من الغاليه والذوق وطبعا مب اول مره نطلب ^^



Just 4 u 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=28853















واعتذر من باجي التاجرات اللي ماحطيت طلبيتي منهم ورايي لأني
ماشفت من اشوفهم بإذن الله بحط*

----------


## ღcute girlღ

مرحبــــــــااااا ^^

طلبيتي من التاجره حلاتي بروحي .. زيت لتساقط وتطويل الشعر من الهند .. 



وهذارابط ملفها الشخصي .. 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=129867

----------


## موزه السويدي

*هالطلبيه من الغاليه والذوق وهذا ثالث تعامل لي معاها


حلاوة الإيمان

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=113766


بصراحه المنيكان رووووعه وخفيف حيل زين منه ريلي وافق آخذ مع اني
بغيت منيكان كامل بس الحمدلله حتى لو نص منيكان *_^
كلها ذوق هالتاجره الله لايحرمنا منها ان شاء الله الكواليتي ممتاز ماشاء الله


*

----------


## موزه السويدي

*هالطلبيه من الغاليه


حــــلاوه

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=42223


الله يشهد بكل كلمه اقولها هذا ثالث تعامل لي معاها والله ان الفساتين
يطيرون العقل من حلاتهم طبعا اول مانزلت الموضوع دايركت طلبت منها
وفديتها دايما تحطهم لي فالبقاله توفر عليه بيزات التوصيل الله لا يحرمني
منها بصراحه ذوق في كل اللي تبيعه ماشاء الله اول مافتحت الطلبيه ارتاح
قلبي وفرحت اني خذت منها بدون تردد الله يوفقها وين ماتكون ..






*

----------


## موزه السويدي

*طلبيتي من الغاليه


newmama

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=83087


والله لو اقول عنها ما اوفي بحقها هذا ثاني تعامل لي معاها
وهذا المعروف ما انسى لها والله فديتها طرشتلي قبل الدفعه عن طريج
البريد لأني بغيت اهدي لبنت بنت حميتي بعد عمري طرشتهم لي بدون ما احول لها
فلوسها قالت وقت مايكونن عندج طرشيلي وانتي زبونه اثق فيها كم يسوى فذمتكم
=(
وطبعا ما انسى بنتي شريت 4 قطع لبنتي
و4 لبنت حميتي والصور اللي بحطها الحين لبنتي بس لأن مثل ماقلت الباجي هديه
ما اقدر احطهن .. والملابس روعه بالذات القميص والليقنز








*

----------


## روح الغالي

اول مره احط رايي بتاجره وللعلم كل من تعاملت وياهن مب مقصرات بس ما كنت اصور

خذت من عند التاجرة fiafy بسكويت سبونج بوب ودورا ويزاها الله خير حطتلي عيناات من دخونها والله انه طر من الخاطر


هذا البسكون ما صورته لان عيالي انقضو عليه هههه فديتهم يا رب بس سرقت صورت التاجره ههههه

وهذي العينااات



صراحه دخونها ما يعلى عليه وبعد البسكووويت خيااااال

حطتلي4 من دخوناتها

اول واحد اسمه خيااااال وهو اسم على مسمى صدق انه خيااال جربته وانا سايره عند ربيعتي اسميهم انجنوو عليه والكل يقولون لي شو العطر اللي حاطتنه وشو الدخون للعلم كنت متدخنه بدون عطر

وثاني واحد اسمه عيون الغلا رووعه دخون عربي يفر الراس فر استانست عليه وايد

والثالث دخون 2 ديسمبر وصدق صدق خيااااال وروعه

والرابع كان عود معطر اسمه البيرق وما بخبركم منو خذاه كله  :Smile:  ريلي كل شوي يقولي حطيلنا من العود الغاوي جان تصدقن كنت اشتري من النت عود معطر بس مثل ها ما لقيت روووعه بمعنى الكلمة

الله يوفقج الغاليه صدق صدق كفيتي ووفيتي

وانا انتظر طلبيتي انا وخواتي وربيعاتي

والحين حريم خواني يسجلن لج طلبيه :Smile: 

وهذا رابط ملفها الشخصي

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=4409

----------


## نانا الحيرانة

السلام عليكم خواتي  :Smile: 

هاي طلبيتي من التاجره  :Smile: 
_بنت البر_

ما شاء الله عليها سريعه بيومين وصلت الطلبيه وهاي ثاني طلبيه لانالاطقم الاكسسوارات روووعه واسعارها وااايد حلوه  :Smile: 

هاي الصور اطقم لي ولخواتي  :Smile: 










وشاكرها على سرعة الرد والبضاعه الغاويه  :Smile: 

وهذا رابط الملف  :Smile: 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=1062

***************************

----------


## نانا الحيرانة

وهاي طلبيتي من التاجره الاموره

_فديتني كيووت_

اكسسوارات كيوت لبنوتاتي 


















وهذا رابط ملفها اشكرها على تعاملها الراقي  واكسسواراتها الكيوت 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/private.php?do=newpm&u=162574
 :Sobhan:  :Sobhan:  :Sobhan:

----------


## miss.ronaldo

*







من حبيبتي أحلام علي =$

ها لينك بروفايلها ,, 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=102430 

وأقولها ثآآآآآآنكس ع كل شيء و وااااااااايد استانست انه الاوردر وصل ع الوقت الي اباهـ ,, وتريي ماي نكست أوردر ,, ^^

*

----------


## AyomA

مشترياتي من دبويه2007



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 :Sob7an:

----------


## sulmar

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هالمره اشتريت من التاجره العنود20
ساعة كريستيان ديور اليديده بياقوت والماس

سعرها كان واااااااااااااااااايد مناسب بالنسبه لي
كان خاطري فيها من اول ما نزلت بس ماكانت تسمح الظروف اني اشتريها  :Smile: 
ولما شفتها في توقيع التاجره ماصدقت ..على طول ارسلتلها عشان اشتريها
يعطيها العافيه اتحملتني وايد  :Smile:  والتوصيل كان سوبر سريع
مره ثانيه احب اشكر كل التاجرات لوقتكم وجهدكم يعطيكم الف عافيه
ملف التاجره الشخصي:
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=17842

----------


## موزه السويدي

*مساكم ورد

اليوم طلبتي زهبت بعد انتظار من الغاليه


قلبي سعيد 

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=169243


الجلابيه طلبتها كم طويل وقياس السوق وطلع فيت فيت فيت وروعه
حيييييييييييييييييييييييل ماشاء الله شغل عدل ونظيف اشكرج من كل قلبي عزيزتي
وطبعا جيكي الخاص بعد شي طلبيه على هالجلابيه ^^






*

----------


## fikraa

الطلبية تتكلم عن نفسها فقط 
ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن عليها












رابط التاجرة نواعم العشاق
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=158844

----------


## samoo

*مسسآـآء آـآلخيـٍر =)

صصرآآحه آآحب آششكر آلغآـآليـه "آآم خـآـآلد" ع شغلـهآـآ آآللـي آآكثثر من روؤوؤوؤعــه ><
آنسسآنه قممممممممه فـ آلذؤوؤوق ؤآنآ مهمآـآ قلت عنهـآـآ شهآدتي فيهآـآ مجروؤوحه . .

طلبـت من عندهآـآ "كب كيك ؤ تقطيعـآـآت" لحفلـه حميتـي صرآآحه بيضت ؤيهـي.. 
هؤ ع آساس يوصلنـي عقب صلآلآه ألجمـعه و مآشآء الله ؤصلني ع سآعه 10 آلصببح ^_^ وفررررش بعد . . 

وهـآـآي ـآلصوؤور .. 
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
فـرشXفـرش ><

[IMG][/IMG]


ؤهـذآآ رآآبط ملفـهـآـآ ^^
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=81933

ربـي يعطيهآـآ آلففف عآفيــه يآرب ^^*

----------


## نانا الحيرانة

:Salam Allah: 

مرحبا خواتي اليوم وصلتني طلبيتي من التاجره الغاليه um-beereg3 

انا دووووم اطلب منها الساعات وما شاء الله عليها الكواليتي روووعه ومواعيدها مظبوطه وحتى لو الساعه مب متوفره توفرها لي بوقت سريع
اترككم مع الصور طلب ساعه لريلي وساعه لي وساعه لاختي 



















وهذا رابط ملفها 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=134956
 :Sob7an:  :Sob7an:  :Sob7an:

----------


## نانا الحيرانة

:Salam Allah: 

وهاي طلبيتي من التاجره العزيزه جنان**

فعلا تاجره راقيه جدا وووايد حبوبه وتعامله روووعه 

وطلبيتي كانت اكسسوارات لبناتي وعلاقة فون لي وااايد حلوه وما قصرت سوتلي خصم  :Smile: 
اترككم مع الصور مع ان الصور وااااااااااايد ظالمه الاكسسوارات

 صورة الكيس الي وصل فيه الطلبيه



صورة البوكس الي كان فيه الاكسسوارات وايد كيوت 



الاكسسوارات













وهذا رابط ملفها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=58661
 :Sob7an:  :Sob7an:  :Sob7an:

----------


## نانا الحيرانة

:Rad: 

والحين طلبيتي من الغاليه ام سعيد دبويه2007

عباره عن شنطتين للمكياج والاكسسوارات بصراحه وايد ممتازين للسفر 

وشوية مكياج وما قصرت فديتها طرشت هديه شباصات ورود لبناتي 

وبسرعه الطلبية وصلت مشكوووره 









وهذا رابط ملفها 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=27052
 :AlhamduleAllah:  :AlhamduleAllah:  :AlhamduleAllah:

----------


## نانا الحيرانة

:Salam Allah: 

واخيرا طلبيتي من التاجره الذوق بنت البر وطبعا مب اول طلبيه هذه ثالث طلبيه الشهر 

بضاعتها حلوه ومتنوعه وتعاملها روووعه

طلبيتي كانت مكنسة الكي بورد وسائل منظف بعد الكي بورد
وعلاقات الشنط والملابس 

والغاليه ما قصرت طرشت هديه واااايد عيبتني 3 بوكس 3 احجام وااايد حلوين 











وهذا رابط ملفها 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=1062
 :Sob7an:  :Sob7an:  :Sob7an:

----------


## بنتـ DXB

*مرحبا

هالاسبوع وصلتني هديه من الغاليه هجير ^^

وكانت عباره عن قباضات الفيونكه* 



*&*



*&*



*>>> على الطبيعه احلى بواااااااايد

واقولها مشكوره على الهديه الحلوه

وهذا رابط المشرفه هجير :-*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=19988

----------


## عيون الموضة

انا اشتريت عدسة زوم سيجما من التاجرة al3yoOon 2009 

هي الرساله من التاجرة نفسها .. ^^ عرضتها مع الصور ^^
*سعر الشراء : 1850 في العرض [ سعرها الاصلي 2500 ]*

*سعر البيع : 800*

*..*

*العدسهـ هي زوم*

*هاي شنطتها*
**

*..*

*وهني العدسه داخلها*

**

*..*

*وهني العدسه مع قطعه الواقي* 


*..*

**

*..*

*وهني مدى الزوم لين وين يوصل*



*..*


*..*

*وهون اخر شي الزوم مع الشنطة* 



*.. ^^ ..*

[/CENTER][/QUOTE]


هي صور العدسة من تصويرها هي فديتها ^^ انا كسلت اصورها ... سعر الشراء كان اخر شي 600 مع التوصيل 
اول شي بقول انا اول مره اتجرا و اشتري معدات تصوير من المنتدى اخاف يكونو معيوبين او شي .. بس الصراحة والله العظيم العدسة الي اشتريتها نت هالتاجرة الطيبة كئني شارتنها من المحل نفسه والله مافيها اي عيب ولا خدش ولا اي شي و غير عن كل هذا عطتني هدية 4 اسوار و انا والله يوم شفتهم ما صدقت عيوني استانست واااااااااااااايد 
وهذا يدل على كرمها و رقيها فالتعامل و انشاء الله لي تعامل ثاني وياها .. 
والاسوار والله اكثر من روعة و الديزاينات واااااااااااااايد حلوة 
وهي صورة الاسوار ^^ 

 تحميل

و كانت كل اسوارة مغلفة و كلهم حاطتهم بكيس سمايلي  :Big Grin:  
ادري طولت وايد هههههههههههههه ,, بس والله بدون مجامله انسانة راااائعة و راقيه ..

----------


## جرح وحداوي

احم احم انا ييت ويين كاان هلموضووع عني..

والله مابقييت شي مااشترييته من المنتدى الحمدلله..عن احسد عمري لوول.

المهم حبييت ابين من البدااية السمووحة من كل تااجرة اذا لخبطت بشي ولا نسييت احط غرضها لان ماشااء الله مب رايمة اذكر الكل..

آآخر طلبية وصلتني من كم يووم من الاخت al3yo0on 2009

اسااور وماشااء الله فناانة واايد حلوة وفلبس وحبييت اشكرها على الهدية مااقصرت فدييتها ..

وهااي كاانت الاسااور 3 اسااور اول ماوصلني...






وطبعا دورت يد للبس عشاان اصورها ولقييت لوول.


صورة جمااعية..





هاي الاولى الملونه..





وهاي الوردة.




وهااي البلاك بيري.



وهااي مرة ثاانية صوورة جمااعية..




حبييت اشكر الاخت والله مااقصرت وكاانت قمة في الذووق...

وهذا رااببطها..

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=897555

----------


## جرح وحداوي

هاي مجموعة ليقزات اشترييتها من الاخت سوارة..

وماشااء اللع عليها دايما مميزة فبضااعتها..

خذييت طبعا الالواان الخمس..

بس للاماانه نااقص فالصورة اللون الازرق كنت حااطتنه فبيت اختي ونسييت ارجعة ..

وهااي صورة بااقي الليقزات ..





فالصورة ورقتين تاتو طرشتهم هدية مع الليقزاات ..

يزااها الله كل خير..

وهذا راابطها.
http://im2.gulfup.com/2011-04-05/1302010808901.jpg

----------


## جرح وحداوي

خذييت هدية من الاخت MOON_AD

كاانت لاحد من الاهل وسعرها اصرااحة لايعلى علييه ..

وتووصل الهدية فنفس اليووم ..

طبعا السموحة الصوورة اطرشتلي بالوسائط مثل ماقلت لاحد من الاهل..




هذا راابطها..


http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=888626

----------


## جرح وحداوي

امم احيين لاختي العزيزة فتاه حالمة ..

طرشتلي هلهدية وماشااء الله ذوووووووووووق ونعم الاخت اصرااحة ..

وهااي كاانت هديتها مجموعة من العدسات مع العلبة مجانا..







واصرااحة واايد مرييحة فاللبس واللوون واايد حلو ...احلى من التصوير..

وهذا رابطها..

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=898509

----------


## جرح وحداوي

عندنا عزيزتنا وردة دبي..

طبعا ماشااء الله ربي يباارك بتجاارتها مركزها فييه واايد اشياء .
انا اصرااحة خضييت طقم الدلاال منها ,,لامي وخالاتي 2..

يعني خذيت 3اطقم والعائلة عيبها وللحيين تقريبا خذييت منها 9او 10 اطقم مااذكر ابصرااحة ..

بس فعلا الكل محد الدلاال وانها ماتبرد وشكلها ماشااء الله واايد كيووت وحلوو..

بس للاسف ماكنت اعرف عن هلموضووع فصور طقم الوالدة اللي فلبييت بس..

والسموحة صورتها خطاافي وبسرعة..



وهذا راابط متجرها..

http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=150

----------


## جرح وحداوي

انيي لجهااز النحت...

خذييته من الاخت..noooralain

بقوولكم ساالفتي معااها طلبت جهااز النحت اول مرة .

وطرشته لي مع هلهدايا..



بس للاسف الجهاز طلع خرباان وطبعا هي ماتعرف لان العلبة محكمة الاغلااق...

المهم خبرتها واقصرت بغت اطرشلي وااحد ثاني على حساابها..

بس طبعا ذووقها يكفيني فاصرييت اشتري بنفسي الثااني منها ..

وبعد ماقصرت فلمرة الثاانية طرشته مع هلهدايا...هذا اللي ذكرته من اغرااضها..والسموووحة..



وهذا راابط موضووعها.

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=882013

واللي بدش بتشووف تعليقي والاغرااض اللي نحتها بالآلة..

----------


## جرح وحداوي

عندي الاخت miss funny

وللامانه خذييت مجمووعة اشيااء وكاانت هدية لاختي ..واصرااحة ماصورتهم السمووحة منها..

بس هذا اللي كاان لي...




هذا رابط موااضييعها ..

http://forum.uaewomen.net/search.php?searchid=10439166

يزااها الله كل خيير..

----------


## نبضه

طلبيتي هالمره من التاجره .. سواره ,,

طلبت منها استكرات للأظاافر رووووعه .. ^^
اليووم وصلتني الطلبيه وع طوول جربت ع ظفري ولوو انه لوون النايل اشوي غاامج
بس هاا اللي حصلته جدامي لووول

اخليكم وياا الصووره



وهاا رابط الملف الشخصي للاخت .. سواره ,,

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=79083


 :Smile:

----------


## بنتـ DXB

*مــــــــــــرحبا


اليوم بعرض لكم العود إلي وصلني من التاجره أسرار 111
بصراحه ريحة العووووووووود روعه جد تجنن

تسلم إيدج يالغاليه على هالعود الغاوي ^^

وهذي صورة عود المسك*








*انصحكم فيه و بقوووووووه بصراحه يبيض الويه 

مشكووووره يالغاليه على العود الغاوي ^^


وهذا رابط التاجره أسرار 111 :*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=3435

----------


## موزه السويدي

*طلبيتين لخواتي

أول طلبيه من التاجره


أم حمدان 7

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=109821


هاي ثاني مره اختي تطلب منها بصراحه القباضه روعه طبعا هي سوته على ذوقها
يعني مب نحن اللي اخترنا الديزاين هي سوت على كيفها .. وطبعا ماقصرت حطت قباضه صغيره
حليوه ..

*

----------


## موزه السويدي

*الطلبيه الثانيه من التاجره


newmama 

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=83087


السوع وايد حلوات عالطبيعه وهذا ثالث مره اتعامل معاها فديتها اشكرها من كل قلبي ..
وماقصرت هي ومندوبتها حطو خاتم كيوت ..




*

----------


## بنتـ DXB

*مـــــــــــــــــرحبا

حابه احط لكم الاغراض إلي وصلتني من التاجره نبضي استغفاري ^^

فديتها والله انها عسل 

طلبت من عندها صابون مغربي ولوشنات وبصراحه ماقصرت طرشت لي اللوشنات هديه والله استحيت منها 

لوشن العرايس بصراحه تعذيب من الخاطر >>> حصري عند نبوض وانصح العرايس* 




*ولووشن تاسكن ليذر بصراحه غراااااااااااام ثاني علبه اخذها من هاللوشن المميز*  :Big Grin: 



*ولوووشن الفراوله ريحته حلووووه كأنه حلاوه ^^*



*وفديتها طرشت لي تسترات بربري روز و مس كوكو بعد روووووووووووعه*



*وبصراحه ما قصرت طرشت لي خاتمين للتسبيح هديه فديتها ^^


وهذا رابط نبضي استغفاري :-*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=124985

----------


## موزه السويدي

*طلبيتي من التاجره اللي اول مره اتعامل معاها وكل مره اقول متى بتعامل
معاها كنت اترياها تيب الشي اللي يدش خاطري واقدر اطلبه وهل يخفى القمر


مهره القاسمي

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=30944


بصراحه الجلابيه طلعت طر طر طر طر طر على جسمي وايد حلوه ومريحه مب راصه
لاعالباط ولا عالخصر طلعت رووووووووووووعه وبارده بصراحه لو كان عندها نوع ثاني
بعد من نفس الموديل بس بخامه غير جان خذت لأن صج سعرها رمزي ومايتفوت ابدا انصح
فيه كل وحده طالع عليه واو أول مره احس اني احب الاسترج عادة استحي البسه بس هذا غير
بصراحه
والمنيكان مب عاطي الجلابيه حقها لأن صوب الصدر امبهدل لو عالجسم بتشوفون الفرق لو شو
اقول ما اوفي بحق هالتاجره ذوق وهي عسل بصراحه الله لايحرمها غالي وايد
استانست يوم تعاملت معاها كل الشكر لج عزيزتي =) ..


*

----------


## بنتـ DXB

*مــــــــــــــرحبا

اليوم حابه اعرض لكم الحلويات إلي وصلتني من الغاليه دلوعة المووووووت ^^

والاغراض كانت عباره عن :-


حبيب الملايين*  :Big Grin: 



&

*بسكوت بالجوكلت وبعد فيه مكسرات في الككاو ^^*



&

*العشق الابدي*  :Big Grin: 



&

*بصراحه يمييييييي*



*واقولها مشكووووووووووووره على الككاوات الحلوه ^.^


رابط الغاليه دلوعة الموت :-*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=95769

----------


## hano0ode

أنا صراحة كنت خايفة أشتري من النت لان عمري ما جربت بس
بصراحة جازفت و شريت و صراحة عن طريقة عرفت ناس شهادتي
فيهن مجروحه

الاخت ếяפֿmυ 
السموحه والله ما لحقت اصور النعول ال 10 تقريبا اللي خذتهن منج
لان وزعتهن هدايا على ربعي هالانسانه و نعم الاخلاق و الله صبرت علي
و تحملت ظروفي و سفريا و والله انها نعم الاخت و الصديقة

الاخت إيمي الحلوة 
فديتها خذت منها اثنين مشط بف هدية لربيعتي و مشاءالله عليها وصل المشط 
في اقل عن يومين ، انسانه محترمه و خدومه لابعد الحدود (السموحه لانه هدية ما رمت اصوره)

ههه اخيرا شي صور ^_^

الاخت سوراة الغالية
طلبت منها 7 حبات شانيل تاتو و فديتها صبرت علي و على اسالتي و وصلني في 10 ايام مثل ما قالت لي
و رديت طلبت منها 10 حبات يوم الخميس و وصلني توه.
بقولكم ليش هالانسانه من اليوم انا وايد احترمتها و كبرت في عيني (القصة ان المندوب وصل التاتو منطقة هب منطقتي
و خبرتها و فديتها الغلط هب منها من الشركة الحين شو اللي صدمني ان يوم رحت لين المنطقة اللي فيها المندوب ما رضى ياخذ على التوصيل و
قال سوري بس ثمن البضاعة و الله احرجتني وايد و احرجتني زيادة انها حاطتلي 3 ستكرات للاظافر هدية ) و الله شهادتي فيج مجروحة الغالية و لي تعامل قريب مرة ثانية انشاء الله


صور ال10 مغلفات شانيل تاتو
http://www.brg8.org/upfiles/UyX40324.jpg

و هاي الهدية اللي وصلتني من الغالية
http://www.brg8.org/upfiles/6jO40324.jpg

----------


## بنتـ DXB

*مـــــــــــــــرحبا


اليوم بعرض لكم الاغراض إلي وصلتني من التاجره الغاليه عود معتق ^^

والاغراض كانت عباره عن دخون الندى وعطر ذرب المعاني

دخون الندى ريحته فرنسيه رووووووووووعه حبيته بصراحه*




*&


عطر ذرب المعاني ريحته غاويه ^^*




*و اقولها مشكووووووووووووره وما قصرتي 

فديتها طرشت لي تسترات ^^*





*وهذا رابط الغاليه عود معتق :-*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=192

----------


## بنتـ DXB

*مـــــــــــــــــــرحبا


اليوم بعرض لكم القطع إلي وصلتني من الغاليه أناقتي >>> فعلا انيقه*












*واقووووووووووولها مشكووووووووووووووره وما قصرتي كلج ذوق 


وهذا رابط التاجره أناقتي :-*


http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=53077

----------


## نبضه

اليوم وصلتني طلبيتي من الاخت فتاة حالمة
وكنت طالبه منها خمس عدسات + 2 من علب العدسات الكيووت ^^ .. لي ولربيعاتي "



وااايد حبيت العدساات أشكالهم حلوه بالطبيعه .. وإن شاء الله باللبس تطلع احلى  :Smile: 
مشكووره الغاليه ع العدسات وع البوكسات الفري ^^ حبيت أشكالهم واايد

وهذي صوره جماعيه للعدسات والعلب..



واهني الملف الشخصي للتاجره فتاة حالمة 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=74487

----------


## ام الوصايف

طلبت عدسات من اختي التاجرة فتاة حالمة 
وصلتني العدسات روعة الوانها عالطبيعة وتعامل اختي فتاة حالمة اروع والتوصيل سريع ماشاء الله 
وحبيت اشكرها عالهدية الغاوية ^_^
انا طالبة 2 عدسات وعلبة الفيونكة (العلبة روعة عالطبيعة صراحة)وهذي صور طلبيتي :


هذي طلبيتي 

وهذي هديتي من ام سارة ربي يحفظها ^_^
وهذا رابط ملفها للي حابة تتعامل معها 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=74487

----------


## Reem dxb

اليوم حبيت أعرض مشترياتي من الأخت متفردة  
أشتريت عنها مجموعة أغراض ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن  
الأغراض بحالة ممتازة و فديتها ماقصرت في التغليف و الترتيب 
تعاملها قمة في الروعة و الذوق و تجربتي معاها كانت من أحسن تجاربي في المنتدي 
ربي يوفقها و يرزقها في كل خطوة تخطيها 
وهاي صور الأغراض 
 

وهذا رابط ملفها الشخصي  
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=78766 

وأقولها من كل قلبي شكرا و الله يوفقك

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

*طلبيتي من التاجره الذهبيه

أحلام علي



هذا ثاني تعامل وياها .. وان شاء الله في تعامل يديد 
واساسا اتريا طلبيتي الجميله ف الدرب ^____^

بتحصلون المتجر مالها في المول الذهبي

أحلام علي


*

----------


## حرمة سيف

اعشاب الخزامى من : أمــــايــــل




ورق عنب ومحشي كوسا وام علي من : أحلى مزيونه






فير من : ماما أمولة




مشقر وكريم ازالة الشعر من : مريم الشحي



التعامل معاهن بدون اي تؤخير وكل شي فوقته اشكركن والله =)

وشسمه وتعاملت مع وااااايداااااات بس خسارة ماذكر اساميهن  :Frown:  والرسايل صارن فل واضطريت امسح 
واتريا كم طلبية من
ghadeer1 
noooralain 


وبثثثث برد عقب وبحط روابط ملفاتهم @@

----------


## موزه السويدي

*
طلبيتي عباره عن جلابيه حلوه وتنفع للمناسبات الخفيفه فيها
ذيل وروعه فاللبس من الغاليه


الحور

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=48


طبعا هذي ثاني مره اتعامل معاها فديتها ..




*

----------


## حرمة سيف

بودرة دم الغزال او العكر الفاسي من noooralain 

صورة مخالفة 
<-- والله حبيتها هالتاجرة
رابط فايلها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=144296


زبدة شيا من ghadeer1 واحساسها كووول ع ايدي وبستعملها ع جسمي =)



رابط فايلها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=11831


//



ووصلوني بسرعه ولله الحمد ثاني يوم من طلبتهم

----------


## مينار

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذه مشترياتي من اختي نبض إستغفاري من الكريمات..




وبـ صراحة الريحة حلوة .. وعيبتني..
وما قصرت طرشت ويا الطلبية الهدايا..



وتعاملها جدا رااقي..

وحبيت اشكرها واايد.. وربي يوفقها..

----------


## مينار

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وهذه مشتريات من الغالية 

ورودة دبي..

من استاند الكاب كيك.. (2)











والصاج..



وربي يوفقها دوووم.. واشكرها على تعاملها الراقي وسرعة التوصيل والهدية..

----------


## موزه السويدي

*طلبية اختي عباره عن منظم الشنط من التاجره الغاليه


كريستال 

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=906


وهذي ثاني مره اتعامل معاها كلها ذوق ماتقصر بالهديه ..

*

----------


## نبضه

طلبيتي اليديده من التاجره Pink tree

ما شاء الله شغلها واااااايد حلووو ومرتب ورااقي 
وخواتي عيبهم التطريز  :Smile: 

ووصلتني الطلبيه بطريقه حلووه ومغلف بشريطه ناعمه ^^



مشكوووره الغاليه .. وإن شاء الله بيكون لي تعامل ثاني معاج ..
وبالتوفيق  :Smile: 

وهذا الملف الشخصي لها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=190645

----------


## BeatyRush

طلبت حامل الشغاب من وحدهـ بالمنتدى اعتقد الفقيرهـ او فقيرهـ 
استخدمتها للشغاب والسلاسل وهذي هي بعد الاستخدام

----------


## حرمة سيف

منتج تجميل وتصغير الخشم.. Nose Huggie / up 





من

०｡•❀ělěgαит

وهذا رابط فايلها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=148548

----------


## دانةالعاشق

شتريت من الاخت سحابة مرت 
اللبان العربي المبخر 
صراحه روووووووووووووووووووووووووعه و من كثر ما انا عاجبني دخنت منه البيت ثلاث مرات 
و عجب اخواني وخواتي طبعا هالعلبة توزع منها شوي بس 
لي تعامل ثاني معاج كلهم يبون منه 
مشكورة فديتج

----------


## نانا الحيرانة

:Salam Allah: 

مرحبا 

اليوم مشترياتي من التاجره سوارة المتميزه ببضاعتها 

طلبت لصقات المرايا للاظافر وبصراحه روووووعه والحين رديت طلب وما شاء الله بسرعه وصلت الطلبيه 
احب اشكرها 

هاي الصور اخذت اكثر من شكل والحين رديت طلبت  :Smile: 


وهذا تطبيق سريع للصقات على ظفري  :Smile: 



وهذا رابط ملفها  :Smile: 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=79083
 :Sob7an:  :Sob7an:  :Sob7an:

----------


## جرح وحداوي

اشترييت من التااجرة فنر هلجااكييت..

بس طببعا مواحيين من اياام البرد .وماشااء الله علييه واايد حلوو فالبس..

هذا الجااكييت..



وهذا راابط الاخت فنر66

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=839742

----------


## جرح وحداوي

انيي اللاخت ام حمدان 26

خذييت منها واايد اغرااض لبييت خوااتي ..

بس اللي تموو عندي فلبييت ..

غطا الكوولا خذييت درزن.



ومنظم الاحذية.



ومنظم الاكسسواار خذييت 3 لي ولخواتي..




وبااقي الاغرااض

الليت

حامل فرشاه 3 حباات

حامل المكانس

مشد

محفظة الفوط الصحية 

وهذا رابط متجرها.

http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=198

والسمووحة مااصور باقي الاغرااض..

----------


## جرح وحداوي

هنييه خذييت ساعة بس اصرااحة الكل سالني عنها ..

من التااجرة newmama

وخذييت لربييعتي سااعة رجاالية لريلها هي اختاارتها طبعا..

يتني بهلكييس الكيووت..



هااي سااعتي وطرشتلي اسورة معاااهاا..




وهااي السااعتيين اول مااوصلووني..



هذا راابط الموضووع .

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=888218

----------


## جرح وحداوي

اشتريت من الاخت ..سمريكا..

علااقاات شنط..خذييت درزن كاانت مسوية عرض جنااان..

ويتني بهااي العلبة ..






وطبعا وزعتها وبقاالي ..



هذا وااحد من رواابطها.

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=809417


عندنا الاخت..

نبض الشارقة

خذييت بخور ملون..



وهذا راابط مواضييعها.

http://forum.uaewomen.net/search.php?searchid=10760696



خذييت من الاخت ..سحابة مرت 

باليت الروج ..

واصراااحة مااااعلييه اي كلاااام واااايد حلوو والواانه عجييييبة ..



وخذييت كرييم شد بس مااصورته..

هذا رابط موااضييعها..

http://forum.uaewomen.net/search.php?searchid=10760718

بعد عندي ...

اشترييت المناكير الاسلامي..

اصراحة روعة خذييت منها مرتيين ..

من الاخت ..الفراشة 2020




هذا راابط ..الباليت..

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=881415

وهذا رابط متجرها..

http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdispl...er=desc&page=3



اشترييت هلبخوور رييحته خباال..

وردييت خذييت منها مرة ثاانية الكل عيبه ماشااء الله ...

ومااتقصر بالتستر...



من الاخت um_raian




هذا راابط موااضيييعها..



http://forum.uaewomen.net/search.php?searchid=10760875

والسمووحة على الصور..بلفوون..

----------


## جرح وحداوي

اشترييت من الاخت وردة متفتحة ..

ألة غزل البنات..

لذيييذ مب الآلة الغزل لوول..



واصرااحة مااقصرت طرشتلي معااه هدية شباصات ولبس الصلاة وكريم ومنظم الشنطة ..مااذكر ابصرااحة كل الاغرااض..





هذا رابط الآلة..

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=787007

وهاذا رابط مواضييعها ..

http://forum.uaewomen.net/search.php...6&pp=25&page=2


وعندي الاخت ..

bellegirl

خذييت آلة التعقييم .وحااطتنها فلمكتب واصرااحة واايد فاايدتني..





وهذا راابط موااضيييعها ..

http://forum.uaewomen.net/search.php?searchid=10761016

----------


## نانا الحيرانة

:Salam Allah: 

مرحبا اليوم بحطلكم مشترياتي من ملابس البنات من الغاليه دلوعة أمها

انا دوووم انتظر يديدها عسب اطلب لبناتي لان دوووم بضايعها متميزه حلوه 

اترككم مع الصور 















وهذا رابط ملفها 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=1540

----------


## صاحبة السمو85

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

بحط لكم طلبيااتي من الاخوات التاجرات ..اناااقتي ..و نبضي استفغاااري ...

طبعا حبيت التعامل معااهن باسلووبهن ..واخلاقهن العاليه في التعامل الله يوفقهن والجميع .. :Smile: 

بحط لكم صور ..العوود من الاخت اناقتي المميز اللي ريحته جنااان بصراحه ..وهاي صورته
 

وهاي ملفها الشخصي ..http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=53077

وهذي اللوشنات ...من اختي نبضي استغفاري ورييحة رووعه اكثر شي عرايس ..وبربري روووووعة واكيد الباقي خنينات  :Smile: 

وهاي صورته
 

وهاي ملفها الشخصيhttp://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=124985

وساامحووني اكثر التاجرات ماعرضت اغاضهن لانه من قبل واتعايز انزل بس ان شاء الله الياييات بنزل باذن الله 

فمان الله

----------


## bushra ahmad

مررحبا ..
اليوم بعرض طلبياتي وأول طلب لي من الغاليه أم مطر وفرت لي كتاب الرجال من المريخ والنساء من الزهرة 
وهاي صورة الطلبية وفديتها ماقصرت حطت لي 2 مناكير وكتيب اذكار الصباح والمساء والصراحه قممممممة الذوق في تعاملها واشكرها من كل قلبي..
[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## نانا الحيرانة

:SalamAlikom: 

مرحبا امس وصلتني طلبيتي من التاجره الغاليه bellegirl

وهي عباره عن تاتو جلامور اليديد بصراحه رووووووعه وعيبني وايد وعلى طول سويت تطبيق على السريع لبنتي وانتظر طلبيتي الثانيه منه واشكر حبيبتي على الهديه حطتلي لودر لامعه لون ازرق وكتيب وتوكه وااايد كيوت  :Smile: 

وهاي الصور 











وهذا رابط ملفها الي يحب يطلب منها 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=910942
 :Anotherone:  :Anotherone:  :Anotherone:

----------


## bushra ahmad

مرررحبا 
هذي طلبيتي من الأخت aynawiah
فديتها قمة فالذووق والاخلاق وسرعة التوصيل وطلبيتي كانت شنط صغيرة للمكياج حبيتهاااا والكواليتي ممتاااز وحجمها بيرفكت يعني اللي كنت اباها بالضببببببببط
وهذي الصور

[IMG][/IMG]


[IMG][/IMG]

وحابه اشكرها واقولها الله يوفقج عزيزتي .. :Smile:

----------


## bushra ahmad

وهاي طلبيتي من حبيبة قلبي IT-2008

[IMG][/IMG]

وهذي صورة اخرى 

[IMG][/IMG]

طلبيتي كانت العطر المكلي وعطر الفراش والمخمرية الملكية ووبعد الدخون السايل بس ماقدرت اصوره لأنه تصادر  :Big Grin: 

والصراحه الريحه ماشالله تشللللللللللللل البيت قبل لا افتح الكيس والدخون ريحته جوناااان تثبت كمن يووم بعد .. والمخمريه مادري شوو اقووول عنها انا الصراحه ما احب المخمريات بس قلت هالمرة بجررب وووالله الحين ما اقدر استغني عنها عشقتها خلاص هههه :Big Grin:  
ووفديتها حطت لي تسترات وبعد طقم حلق وخاتم هاند ميد حلوو وكيووت نسيت اصوره وهدايا ثانيه بعد .. وعن التاجره حبيبة قلبي والله قمممة الذوق وتعامل راقي لا يعلى عليه.. ربي يوفقج غلاتي..

----------


## bushra ahmad

طبعا السموووحه التصوير مب شي لأني ماااعرف اصور هههه :12 (85): 

هاااي طلبيتي الثانية من الغالية IT-2008

كانت عبارة عن (اللوشن الفرنسي) و2 مبخرة السيارة وميدالية دهن العود >>اعتقد جي اسمه :Big Grin: 

وطبعا مايحتاج اقول عن الروايح القمييييييله أوي يختي هههه واللوشن الفرنسي الصراحه انصح الكل فيه فضيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي يييييع


المهم هاي طلبيتي ووفديتها حطت لي عطر السياره هديه ووبعد لوشن الربع توله.. 

[IMG][/IMG]





وووبصراحه عن نفسي دائما وأبدا ماراح آخذ دخون وعطور وهالسوالف إلا من عندها ومالي تعامل مع غيرها بإذن الله ..

----------


## bushra ahmad

الحين طلبيتي من اختي نبض وروح
كانت عبارة عن عطر سيلفر مسك و بديكا >>>يمكن جي اسمه بعد ههه :Big Grin: 

وانا خذيتهم هديه لبعلولي بمناسبة رجوعه من السفر >>كل مره يسافر لازم اجيب له هديه جنه انا اللي راده من السفر لوول خخخخ كنت ابا أغلفها بس هي غلفتها فديتها ماقصرت بس للأسف ماقدرت اصورها مغلفه.. التغليف كان روعه 

طبعا السموحه حبايبي مثل مااقلت تصويري ابدااااااا مب شي 

الطلبية كانت بس هالعطرين باقي الاشياء سوالف تصوير >>مسوية بروفشنل  :Big Grin: 

[IMG][/IMG]
/
\
[IMG][/IMG]
/
\
و هاي صورة بدون فلاش  :12 (56): 

[IMG][/IMG]

والصراحه الريحه حلووووووووة .. البديكا ريحته قويه رشة منه تملا البيت والسيلفر مسك عذااااب خصوصا لما يبرد و أظني ينفع للحريم والرجال >>احلفي :Big Grin: 

والتاجره ماشالله عليها ذوق واخلاق وبعد صبرت علي وعلى كثرة استفساراتي .. 

حبيباتي التاجرات اللي تعاملت معاهم بعد بصور الاغراض وبحطهن قريبا ان شاء الله ..
ايمان العلي.. وميض الجنة .. أم الميث والشيوخ.. belle girl.. malakmaroc ووايد وايد بعد بس مب متذكره اساميهن حاليا..

----------


## راعية الباش

هذه طلبيتي من التاجرة (((((ساره خالد))))



-طلبت منها الحنه الافغانية وكريم هاي هير 



وهذا هدية من تاجرة (((ساره خالد))) محدد عيبني الصراحه كلها ذوووق 



وهذا الملف الشخصي (((ساره خالد)))

----------


## بنتـ DXB

*مـــــــــــــــــرحبا


اليوم بعرض لكم الاغراض إلي وصلتني من الغاليه IT-2008

وصلتني الاسبوع إلي طاف بس انشغلت واليوم صورتهم ^^*

*الدخون الغاوي ريحته طررررررر رهيبه ^^*



*هالعطر ريحته رووووووووووووووووعه تجنن*


*ونسيت اصور عطر الفراش بدهن العود بعد ريحته جنآآآآآآآآن

فديتها IT-2008 ما قصرت والله طرشتهم لي في سله على شكل سيكل شكلها غريب حبيته تسلم إيدج يالغلا ما قصرتي والله

وهذا رابط الغاليه IT-2008 :*
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=97234

----------


## فتنة الكون@

هلا الغاليات هذا طلبية من الغالية 

ساره خالد
طلبت منها علبتين من الحنه الافغانية +كريم هاي هير

ورااابط لعيوونكم 



http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=890450

----------


## ويست لايف لتصميم الحدائق

*شكر خاااااااااااااااااااااااااص جدا لاختي Miss.Gucci.3 على التصميم الراااائع لموقع الشركة في منتدى سيدات الامارات 

هني طريقة شغلها وترتيبها للمواضيع 

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=314

وهذا نموذج لشغلها الرائع 


وشغلها راااقي بمعني الكلمة*

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

*

طلبيتي من التاجرة %~ ورد جوري ~%

هذه الاغراض 


وفديت قلبها رسلت لي هذه الهدية 



ربي يوفقج اختي حبيتج وحبيت تعاملج الراقي لنا تعامل ثاني باذن الله واسفة على التاخير 

هذا ملفها 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=10352*

----------


## طيف قلبي

مــرحبآ صبآيآ وحريم

اليوم بعرضلكم طلبيتي من الغآليـه أم سوآف
ربي يوفقهآ دنيآ وآخـره ويبآرك فـ رزقهآ

صدق صدق قمـه في الذووووق والاحترآم ربي يسعدهآ

وهذي 2 مره أطلب منهآ نفس الطلبيه لأن الكل استآنس عليهآ


مكينة براون للأمآكن الحسآسه






عذراً التصوير مشي حآلك


وهذآ رابطهآ للي يبي يآخذ منهآ

http://forum.uaewomen.net/search.php?searchid=10910364

----------


## موزه السويدي

*طلبية اختي بصراحه رووووووووووووووووووووووعه
انا اتخبلت بالذات السويره الاخيره كل مره كنت اصور ايدي وانا لابستنها ههه ..

المهم ماعلينا الحق ينقال هذي اول مره اتعامل معاها بصراحه هي عسل وطريقة
الطلبيه روعه وذوق اول مره توصلني طلبيه بهالشكل مع اني من 3 سنين فالمنتدى
واطلب وجي بس شرات طلبيتها ماحصلت .. والكواليتي روعه ..

طبعا كل هالمديح للتاجره


جنان**

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=58661









*

----------


## يارب وفقني

قبل يوميين تقريبا وصلتني هالأغراض من العزيزة والغالية :
IT-2008
الله يوفقها في تجارتها ، أسلوبها دووم يعيبني والتوصيل ماشاء الله بسرعة 
 :13 (30): 
فعلا الأغراض راقية لاني قلت مابحط الصور الا لمن أجرب العطر والدخووون 
وياويلي ع ريحة الدخوووون والعطر خبااااااااااااال وقمة قمة قمة ف الروعة  :55: 
طبعا وصلتني الأغراض بطريقة حلوة ملفوفة بس من كثر دفاشتي ماصبرت وماصورتها أول 
ماوصلتني  :Big Grin: 




ويابت لي هدية حلوة فديتها والله ماقصرت  :13 (56): 




بصراحة والله ريحة العطر خبال وخاصة انه هادي ويتم واايد ومرت اخوي واايد
تخبلت ع ريحة الدخون 




يسلمووووووو الغلا والله يحفظج ع أسلوبج الحلو والراقي وع ذوقج في الدخون والعطور  :55: 

IT-2008

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=97234

----------


## hano0ode

بعض الناس من الغلا تحبهم و بعض البشر من معاملتهم الراقية تصير مدمن عليهم ^_^
ههه و انا جيه صرت لاني تعاملت مع 3 من اطيب الناس اللي عرفتهم

فالبداية الاخت و الصديقة و التاجرة الراقية( ếяפֿmυ )
فديتها و فديت اخلاقها الروعه، طلبت منها مرتين كمية من النعول لي و لربيعاتي و مشاء الله دوم يوصلن و ما تتاخر علي و دوم تقدر ظروفي و قبل كمن يوم وصلتني منها هديه تجنن فديتها والله لا خلتني ادفع سعر الهدية ولا سعر التوصيل
.
.
. 
و هاي صورة الهدية الواو فالبس و التصوير ظالمنها  :Frown: 

ثاني شي الاخت والذوق و التاجرة (سوارة) !! فدتيها هالانسانه عسل والله عسل !! الحمد لله طلبت منها وايد مرات ولا ندمت في ولا مرة و فديتها كل مره اطرش لي تاتو زيادة كهدية او الستيكرات الصغيره !! بس هالمره غير @@ هالمرة فديتها طرشت لي
.
.
.
لصاقات الاظافر السلفر و الجولد :") فديتها كانها كانت تعرف ان خاطري فيهم
[IMG][/IMG]

و اخيرا و ليس اخرا الاخت التاجرة (remany_shj ) فديتها ميف ذوق هالانسانه اول مرة طلبت منها طقم اسواره و حلق من ماركة CH و المره الثانية خذت عنها شنطة CH بسعر وايد مناسب ، و مشاء الله دوم اغراضها يوصلن لي بسرعة و نظاف و ما عليها اي كلام
.
.
.
الشنطة الوااااو اللي ظالمنها التصوير
[IMG][/IMG]


و انشاء الله هذا ما يكون اخر تعامل معاهم و لا مع تاجرات ثانيات فالمنتدى

----------


## أم خلوفي..~

طلبيتي هآلمره من آلغآليه  Just 4 u فدييتهآآ وآلله ^^

طلبت منهآ آسكآآرف آلتآيقر ولله الحمد ع حظي  :Big Grin:  لحقت عليه 

طبعآ كلمه روؤوؤوعة آشوويه عليه ع آلطبيعه آخبآآآآآآآآآآآآآل وآلتصويير ظآآلم الاسكآآرف

وطرشت لي هديه آسكآآآآآآآآآآآرف فدييييتهآ وآلله مآ آتقصرين غلآآيه حبيت تعآملج آلرآآآآآآقي وصبرج علي خخخخخ وآلله يسعدج آن شآءآلله







رآبط ملفهآآ 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=912931

----------


## موزه السويدي

*شنطتين لي و لأختي من الغاليه


ولا شي

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=1933


بصراحه الشنط روعه عالطبيعه واسلوب التاجره كان حلو ماقصرت
وياي .. حطت ميني صبغ أظافر روعه .. خليتهم لأختي لأنها عاشقة المناكير ..




*

----------


## موزه السويدي

*طلبيت اختي عباره عن ساعتين بس وصلتيني ساعه لأنها كانت متوفره
فالامارات والثانيه بالانتظار بتوصل عالبريد مع ملابس بنتي ان شاء الله 
وانا دايما اطلب منها عالبريد لأن مافيني صبر لين توصل الدفعه مره وحده =)

من الغاليه


newmama 

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=83087


وبصراحه الساعه وايد حلوه عالطبيعه ونعومه وطبعا لو شو ما اقول عن التاجره
ما اوفي حقها وهي تعرف غلاها عندي وصار بينا كمن تعامل ولله الحمد =) ..

*

----------


## موزه السويدي

*طلبيتي عباره عن قوالب بيضاويه من التاجره


aynawiah

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=17289


طلبت منها 40 حبه للتجربه
بصراحه رووووعه حبيته وايد والكواليتي ممتاز والسعر جدا رمزي وفي متناول
الجميع توقعته وايد صغير بس طلع الحجم اللي كنت ادور عليه
اشكر التاجره من كل قلبي كانت ذوق ماشاء الله وفديتها ماقصرت حطت عينات
دخون نسائي ورجالي




*

----------


## حلاتي بروحي

طلبيتي من التاجره " ღcute girlღ "


طلبت من عندها جلابيه رووووووووووووووعه فالبس اول كنت متردده ان اخذها بس خذتها وصدج صدج ما ندمت اني خذتها روعه طلعت جسمي وايد حلوووو وتعاامل التاجره ولا اروع ابصراحه وان شاء الله لي تعامل ثاني معاها .. انصحكم فيها ابصراحه من دون مجاملات .. 


وهاي صورة الجلابيه .. 



وهني رابط التاجره .. 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=129002

----------


## لمعة خرز

مرحبا حبايبي حبيت اشكر التاجرة بنت البر على تعاملها الحلو والسريع...

طلبت منها جهاز غلق الاكياس ماشاء الله خلال يومين وصلت لي الطلبية ^_^

عن الجهاز بعدني ما جربته وان شاء الله يكون زين ^_^

واخيرآ حصلت حل للاكياس والشيبس واكياس الاكل والبهارات... حتى اكياس الثياب ايييبهم من الدوبي على طول اغلقهم واخزنهم عن الحشرات والعثة لوقت طويل..



وها رابط موضوعها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=911942

----------


## موزه السويدي

*طلبيت اختي وصلتني امس عباره عن لوشنين مسك روز
من التاجره


نبضي استغفاري

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=124985


طبعا الكل يعرفها ويمدحها ويمدح لوشناتها فأنا بصراحه ماعندي شي زياده
احب اشكرها من كل قلبي عالتيسترات ماشاء الله كل واحد أحلى من الثاني


*

----------


## أم خلوفي..~

بـآآك آقين وللمره الثآنيه آطلب كب كيك من آم حميد (التاجره فراوله رآك) وفديتهآ 

كب كيكهآ آدمآآن وربي  :Big Grin:  >> من آشويآت وصلتني آلطلبيه ^^ 

ربي يوووفقج يا ام حمييييييييييد ..~










للتعذييب  :Big Grin:  




رابط ملفهآ 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=41679

----------


## حلاتي بروحي

طلبيتي للمره الثانيه من التاجره " ღcute girlღ "

جلابيه روووووووعه ,خذت منها قبل وعيبتني ورديت خذت مره ثانيه ...





وهني رابط التاجره .. 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=129002

----------


## موزه السويدي

*طلبيتي وطلبية اختي من الغاليه


جنان**

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=58661


بصراحه الاكسسوارات رووووووووووووعه شوي عليهم
وايد حبيتهم مول ماتوقعت جي عالطبيعه كنت خايفه يكونون كبار بس
طلعن متوسطات وخبال والله يشهد فديتها ماقصرت طرشت هديه ..

طلبية اختي هن السويرات وانا طلبيتي الطقوم ^^ ..










*

----------


## $عيون عليا$

الصراحه هذه اول طلبية لي من المنتدى الغالي من تاجره -ساره خالد- طلبت زيت الحلبة المركز

وماشاء الله عليه كلها ذوق طرشتلي معاهم جحال وكريم للشعر يزاجها الله خير



وهذا رابط موضوعها 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=890450

----------


## سمسانه

*السلام عليكم

من زمااااااااااااان مانزلت جديدي وكله بسبب العيازة لي فيني...
ماعلينا...
اليوم وصلتني طلبيتي المميزة من وحدة مميزة ورااااااقية فتعاملها مع الزباين والله ماندمت في يوم بأني تعاملت معها وصدق طلبيتي كل مرة احلى عن الثاااانية والله والله والله صدق ذوووووووووووق 
وهذه هيه:

@أحــــــــــــــــــلام علــــــــي@

صدق هالانسانة ذوووووق واخلاق وتعامل مع الزباين بشكل راااااااااااااااائع جدا جدا جدا...الله يحفظها ان شالله

وهذه طلبيتي يمكن الرابعة بس صدق واااااااااو وااااااااااااو واااااااااااااو وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو*

[URL=http://www.*******.org/viewer.php?file=xmvjd6q9e7sty7kwj7c.jpg][IMG]http://www.*******.org/images/xmvjd6q9e7sty7kwj7c_thumb.jpg[/IMG][/URL


[IMG]http://www.*******.org/images/on5w0ykqt9dotb5ztqal_thumb.jpg[/IMG]


[URL=http://www.*******.org/viewer.php?file=4jiq565yammp4acaxle6.jpg][IMG]http://www.*******.org/images/4jiq565yammp4acaxle6_thumb.jpg[/IMG][/URL


وهذا رابطها:
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=102430

----------


## سمسانه

*وطلبيتي من اسبوع من اختي الغالية وانا اسميها المنقذة لاناها صدق منقذة بفساتينها وجلابياتها الجونااااااااااان وأسعارها الروعة صدق صدق نوعيتها ممتاازة جدا جدا جدا جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

وهذه الطلبية من اختي الغالية أم هزااااااع @بنوتة@*

وخذت من عندها هالجلابية لي تجنن فاللبس:

[IMG]http://www.*******.org/images/i1b4mq43wb8kxe8dsiu_thumb.jpg[/IMG]


وهذا رابطها فديتها:
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=53547

http://www.*******.org/images/i1b4mq43wb8kxe8dsiu.jpg

----------


## غاليه الحمادي

الصصصصصصصور بتتكلم  :Big Grin: 









و هذذذذذذذآ رآآبطهآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=102430

----------


## بنتـ DXB

*مـــــــــــــــرحبا

اليوم بعرض لكم طلبيتي من التاجره لاسنزا مون

وكانت عباره عن 2 جل غسول المنطقه الحساسه

وفديتها ما قصرت حطت لي هديه* 






وهذي الهديه




*واقولها مشكووووره فديتج وما قصرتي 


وهذا رابطها :*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=147149

----------


## ₪ĂĽķŏŌŏŞ₪

مراحبووووو

طلبيتي لليووووم من الاخت الغااليه بنـuaeـت
اللي هي عبارة عن " كب كيك "

يعطيهااا العافيه على الشغل الحلوو والرااااقي والنظيف ,, والطعم يمييي بميييي صراحه

وتعاملها وايد حلووو .. يعني اللي يبا كب كيك ماعليكم الا تطلبون منهاا 

مبددددعه ماشاءالله عليهااا ^____^

وهذي صور الطلبيه










هذي لنكاات بعض مواضيعهاا

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=937091

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=915594


موووووفقه ^^

----------


## صبا الخليج

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وصلتني طلبية الاخت الرائعة بنuaeت طبعا طلبيتي كانت ميني كب كيك




سبونج بوب وhappy&smile faces


والبوكس الاخر






كان لمنتخب ريلي المفضل برشلونة


اولا اريد شكرها على حسن المعاملة

المرونة في قبول الطلب يعني شو تبين شو الاضافات ومراعاتها للتفاصيل


وصول الطلبية فالوقت المناسب

والاجمل والاحلى كب كيك روووعة جنااان طعم وترتيب وذوق مشكورة حبيبتي وضيفيني عل listالزبونات الدائميين

----------


## بنتـ DXB

*مــــــــــرحبا 


اليوم بعرض لكم الاغراض إلي وصلتني من الغاليه Reem DXB

فديتها ما قصرت ^^

صابون مغربي + ماسك الاركان للشعر*




*الصابون التونسي*






*صابون حبة البركه و صابون الاركان*




*وحط لي مكياج ( آيشدو ) بس نسيت اصوره

واقولها مشكوووووووووره على الهديه وتسلم إيدج

كلج ذوق بصراحه

وهذا رابطها:-*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=91419

----------


## بنتـ DXB

*مـــــــــــــرحبا

اليوم بعرض لكم الاغراض إلي وصلتني من الغاليه دلوعة الموت

بصراحه احرجتني بكرمها وطيبتها ^^

بصراحه كل حلوياتها يميييييييي*








*مشكوره فديتج على الهديه الحلوه

كلج ذووووووووق بصراحه ^^

وهذا رابطها :-*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=95769

----------


## موزه السويدي

*طلبيتي من التاجره الغاليه والعزيزه على قلبي


newmama

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=83087


بصراحه انج ذوووووووووووق والملابس روووووووعه عالطبيعه
حتى ساعة اختي روعه اشكرج من كل قلبي يا ذوق عالهديه الروووووعه
اول مافتحت البوكس وايد استانست لو شفتي ابتسامتي لمن شفت الهديه الغاويه
جنج تعرفين ان بنتي تموت على دورا يحليلها متخبله عليها
















*

----------


## موزه السويدي

*طلبيتي من التاجره 


موزيلا

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=43110


يحليلها يابتلي طلبيتي بنفسها يزاها الله خير وايد كيوت وعسوله
والطلبيه روعه وبجايم جاب من النوع الممتاز
اشكرج لأنج وفرتي عليه قيمة التوصيل *_^


*

----------


## بنتـ DXB

*مـــــــــــــــرحبا

اليوم بعرض لكم الاغراض إلي وصلتني من الاداريه IT-2008

بصراحه كلهاا ذوووووووق والعطور روووعه والدخون ريحته عجيبه

وهذي الصور

عطر جنون الحب + عطر الفراش بريحة دهن العود*




*وهذا الدخون الغاوي*



*وهذا رابط IT-2008:*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=97234

----------


## بنتـ DXB

*مـــــــــــــــــــــرحبا

اليوم بعرض لكم الدخون إلي وصلني من الغاليه بنت الصحراء

وكان عباره عن دخون وصايف + دخون نسايم + عود معطر + سمبل دخون اللبان للبيت

بصراحه كــــــــــــــــــــلـــــــــــــــهــــــــــــ ـــــــــم رووووووعه وكلمة روعه شويه عليهم ما شاء الله

والله الشاهد على كلامي بدون مبالغه* 



*ما شاء الله عليها العلب مليااااااااانه لآخر شي* 




*واقولها مشكوووووووووره فديتج على الهديه الحلوه

وهذا رابط بنت الصحراء:*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=36705

----------


## موزه السويدي

*طلبيتي من الغاليه على قلبي


دمع الذكريات

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=11092


طلبت منها اغراض عشان احطهن كهديه لأختي بصراحه الاغراض روعه
عالطبيعه وكلهن يداد بقراطيسهن ماشاء الله .. ^^
والاحلى امس بالليل عالساعه 10 طلبت منها واليوم اتصل فيني المندوب وسلمني
اياها لأني بغيتها قبل الخميس بس مول ماتوقعت توصلني خلال 12 ساعه فديتها
تعاملها ذوق وهي ذوق والله يشهد ^^

الاغراض عباره عن:-

بجامه من ماكس 70 درهم
بجامه من لاسنزا 160 درهم
محفظة قيس 320 درهم
روج ديور 132 درهم


*

----------


## دانة حياتي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اليوم بعرض لكم الاغراض إلي وصلتني من الغاليه 

Mona Oils

بصراحه دوق في التعامل 

مجموعه منى 






مشكوووووره فديتج تعبتج وياي 

وهذا رابط ملفها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=189988

----------


## موزه السويدي

*طلبية عباره عن جاي كنت طالبتنها لأختي بس ريلي احتلها
من الغاليه


akka

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=129786


كلها ذوق طرشت هديه حلوه مثلها وكانت قمه فالذرابه


*

----------


## موزه السويدي

*طلبيه ثانيه بعد لأختي عباره عن قباضات ميني من الغاليه


al3yo0on 2009

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=108164


بصراحه القباضات روعه وايد كيوت وشغل نظيف

*

----------


## دانة حياتي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اليوم بعرض لكم الاغراض إلي وصلتني من الأخت

USA Online

ابامانه قمه في الذوق والتعامل كانت حريصه على الطلبية ودقيقة في توصيلها 
وصلت زوجي في اجتماع لما دخلت مكتبة حصل العلبة على الطاوله
واتمنى مايكون اخر تعامل بيني وبينها
وتسلمين على الهديه كلك ذوق
هذا البكس الي وصلني من أمريكا



قطاعات للبسكويت والعجين قمة في الروعه







أوراق المفن والكيك

----------


## موزه السويدي

*طلبت لأختي جاي وولونغ من الغاليه akka وطبعا ماقصرت طرشت سجادة الجيب
تعاملها راقي بصراحه ماصورت لأن في صوره من تصويري فالرد رقم 285

---

طلبيتي من التاجره والاداريه


أم خالد الحلو 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=150


انسانه حبوبه ووصفاتها سهله




*

----------


## nourlglb

طلبيتي اليديدة من التاجرة المميزة

bellegirl

طلبت منها المكنسة العجيبة



وصدق صدق عجييبة 

اشكرها على تعاملها الراقي وسرعة التوصيل 

وهذا رابط ملفها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=104253

والله يوفقها ويرزقها من حلاله الطيب..........

----------


## ۞ ملاك ۞

*طلبيتي من التاجرة  بنوتـــهـ 

طلبت من عندها فساتين الاسترتج المشجره





اول شي حبيت اشكرها على اسلوبها الراقي 

والقطع روعه ف الطبيعه وف اللبس مع اني كنت وايد خايفه من الطوووول لاني طلبت اسمول بس بالعكس طلعن اطوااااااااااال وخباااااااال وفعلاَ الطلبيه وصلتني بعد يومين 

والغلا ماقصرت حطت لي سي دي قرآن هديه وفي ميزان حسناتها ان شاء الله 

وهذا رابطها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=53547

*

----------


## موزه السويدي

*طلبيتي وطلبية اختي من التاجره الغاليه


DANTELL

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=163755


بصراحه هذا رابع تعامل لي معاها فديتها انسانه قمة فالذوق
طبعا ماصورت قباضتي لأنها مالت العيد ^^

بس صورت مال اختي وطبعا احترت ماعرفت كيف اصورهن ><
المهم هن وايد حلوات حبيتهم اكيد برد اطلب منها بنفس الحجم 
والديزاين




*

----------


## بنوتة اماراتي

من شوي وصلتني طلبيه من التاجره حلوات الاهداب
هذا مب اول تعامل لي معاها
ويشهد الله ما شفت منها الا كل خير
التعامل معاها حلو و مريح وما في شي طلبته و ما عيبني


هالمره طلبت الديرمارولر بقياس 0.5



وحطلتي هالهديه الحلوه




وهذا رابط ملفها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=23510

كل الشكر لج عزيزتي ^^

----------


## الدمعة الحايرة

CENTER]

::

السلام عليكم 

امس وصلت لي طلبية من التاجرة 

" لاسنزا مون" 

والطلبية كانت ( كريم اساس + بودرة + بيس للميك اب + كونسيلر من ماكس فاكتور ( للحين ماجربته)

بالنسبة لي : كريم الاساس + البودرة + بيس الميك اب = ممتاز حسيته خفيف عالبشرة وزين حق الجامعة مايبين دفش 

وهاي صورة الطلبية 

[IMG][/IMG]

حبيت اقولج مشكووورة فديتج وان شا الله لي عودة مرة ثانية 


وهذا رابطها 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=147149

::[/CENTER]

----------


## ensana

هلا حبيباتي

انا من يومين وصلتني طلبيتي من الأخت زهرة المروج عبارة عن غرشتين من آجار الهمبا......وايد لذيذ.... :Smile:  وما قدرت أصور غير غرشه وحده لأنه الثانيه عطيتها حق الوالده..........وطبعاً صرت مخلصه انا وريلي تقريباً نص الغرشه  :Smile: ......لأنه صدق لذيذ وانا طلبته حاااار والصراحه روووعه وأسعارها بعد منافسه.....يعني الغرشه الكبيره اللي انا طلبتها ب30 درهم بس.......ماشاء الله شغلها نظيف وحلو....



وهذا رابط موضوعها 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=923384

والله الموفق والمستعان

 :Rasool1:  :Astaghfor:

----------


## بنتـ DXB

*مــــــــــــرحبا 


اليوم بعرض لكم الاغراض إلي وصلتني من ملكة الذوق فعلاً ملكة الذوق*















*واقولها مشكووووووره فديتج على الهديه

وهذا رابطها :-*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=55985

----------


## أم_جاسم

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=60446

----------


## دانة حياتي

طلبيتي من التاجرة بدرالبدور
ساعة اقنر لزوجي
التعامل راقي بمعنى الكلمه ورووعه انسانة أخلاق وذووووق 
ومهما قلت بتم شهادتي فيها مجروووووحة 
وان شاء الله لي تعامل ثاني وياها

----------


## بنتـ DXB

*مـــــــــــــــــــرحبا

اليوم بعرض لكم الاغراض إلي وصلتني من الغاليه أم شوق و عزوز
كلها ذوق ما شاء الله عليها*





*واقولها مشكووووووووووره على الهديه فديتج

تسلمين ^^

وهذا رابطها :-*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=127704

----------


## بيبي دمعة

*أخر طلبياتي كانت من عند الأخت " فراشة الملونة " حبيتي وعزيزة على قلبي لاني مول ما أستغني عن بسكويتها الطيب والحلو..

كانت عبارة عن بسكويت على شكل هلال بمناسبة الشهر الفضيل..*



*وهذا ملفها الشخصي للي يحب يتعامل وياها :*
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=110031
.................................................. .....................................

*وطلبيتي الثانية كانت من الأخت " ensana " بصراحة أول مرة أتعامل وياها بس قمة في الذوق وما شاء الله عليها وصلتني الطلبية مثل ما أبي وما تأخرت علي .. والله يجازيها كل خير 

طلبيتي كانت عبارة عن أذكار صغيرة تتعلق في السيارة او أي مكان وياها كتيب " هدية الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لختم القرآن..*



*وهذا ملفها الشخصي للي يحب يتعامل وياها :*
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=89436

----------


## هدى2

رمضان كريم..ومبروك عليكم الشهر...وتقبل الله صالح اعمالكم يا رب







اشتريت من التاجرة سمــو ذاتــي مصحف القيام





بصراحه انسانه قمة في الذوق والاخلاق ومرحه وحبوبة..الله يوفقها في تجارتها يا رب وفي ميزان حسناتها يا رب



المصحف رووووعه صدق سهل في ختم القرآن ... كل جزء عبارة عن صفحتين يعني المصحف يخليج تقرين بدون ما تحسين بعدد الاوراق ....المصحف العادي الجزء فيه عبارة عن 10 صفحات اما مصحف القيام الجزء فيه عبارة عن صفحتين سهل واااايد والاحلى انه ملون كل لون تحت يبين لج تفسير الايات باختصار ...



اخليكم مع الصور



فديتها ما قصرت طرشت لي هديه مع الطلبية عبارة عن بطاقات فيها ادعيه واذكارات وانا بدوري بوزعهم على الكل في ميزان حسناتها يا رب































وهذا رابط موضوع التاجرة 



http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=948581











فأمان الله

----------


## اسوله العسوله

السلام عليكم ومبارك عليكم الشهر
وتقبل الله منا ومنكم 

اشتريت من التاجرة madam abboud
(مدام عبود)
ثلاث قمصان نوم من الانجري السوري بصراحــــــــــــــــــــه الوانهم بتخخخخخخبل وعلى اللبس بجننننننن




واشتريت جلابيات حرير لى ولاخواتي غايه فى الررررررررررروعةواسعارهن حلوة





وقميصن نوم صينى حلوين واسعارهن حلوة 




والتعامل معها حلو ومريح وكلها ذوق وطرشتلى هدية نايسسسسسسسسسس

وهذا رابطها يلى يحب يتعامل معها 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=177461

----------


## موزه السويدي

*طلبيتي لأول مره من الغاليه


بنت البر 

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=1062


بصراحه تعاملها راقي وحبوبه انا انصدمت بالطلبيه
عكس اللي توقعته وااااااو البوكسات روعه ومن النوع
اللي يكد حبيته من قلب كنت ادور على تاجرات يوفرون لي بوكسات
بس محد كان يبيع واللي كان عنده يقولي مخلص ومن الملل
قلت خلني اشوف موقعها وشو عندها من الاغراض وجي بالصدفه 
لقيته متوفر والحمدلله احسن واحلى من اللي عند باجي التاجرات
بس ماصورت خواتمي فيهن لأنهم فشرق
وغرب فصورت البوكس عالسريع كنت طالبه 3 حبات وحده لي
و 2 لعمة ريل اختي .. ويزاها الله خير عالهديه =)




*

----------


## رمضان تايم

اشتريت الكاسات من العضوه آنسات

----------


## موزه السويدي

*طلبيتي لأول مره من التاجره


kash5ah_girl 

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=93604


بصراحه ذوق وحبوبه ماشاء الله والقمصان
وايد حلوات طبعا التصوير مب عاطنهم حقهم واشكرها على
الهديه النايس عباره عن سلسله =)










*

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

طلبيتي من تاجره نسيت نكها والله .. اسمحيلي
بس اكيد معروفه في المنتدى صاحبه احلى انواع الشوكلت  :Smile: 
ان شاء الله اذكرها واضيف نكها في الوقت المناسب

----------


## بنتـ DXB

*مــــــــــــــــرحبا

حابه اعرض لكم الدخون إلي وصلني من المشرفه الغاليه مبصوطه

دخـــــــــــون فاطمه*





*أمانة الدخون وايد حلووو واليوم جربته وحتى الغرشه فيها عطر من تحت ^^

تسلمين فديتج على الهديه الحلوووه

وربي يوفقج ان شاء الله

هذا رابط العضوه مبصوطه :-*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=84361

----------


## بنتـ DXB

*مــــــــــــــــــرحبا

حابه اعرض لكم العطر إلي وصلني من الغاليه نبض وروح* 





*تسلمين فديتج على الهديه الحلوووه

كلج ذوق 

وهذا رابط نبض وروح :-*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=172648

----------


## only U

فــيونكات من التاجره العيون ,,, 




أساور من التاجره ريومه ,,, 








السموحه من التاجرات الباقيات قريب بنزل الأغراض ,,,

----------


## only U

*عدسه عسليه من التاجره سواره معروفه طبعا ^^*

----------


## فطامه

السلام عليكم 

مشترياتي من الاخت ... الجنه طموحي ... الله يعطيها العافيه ويوفقها ان شاءالله
اغراض الحمام المغربي 



وهذا رابط موضوعها 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=960798
----------
طلبيتي من التاجره نانا الحيرانه ربي يعطيها العافيه ويوفقها ان شاءالله 
لصقات الايشدو 

هذا رابط موضوعها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=960547

----------


## um-beereg3

السـلآم عليـكم ورحـمـة اللهـ وبركـآته

اليـوؤم و صلتنـي طلبيـة مـن التـآجـرة [ al3yo0on 2009 ] 
الطلبيـة عبـآرة عـن شبـآصـآت " حـلوآت و يثبتـن علـى الشـعـر " 
و الكـلآم عليـهـن شـووي ..  :55: 

الصــور ~> 






هـذا رآبط ملفهـآ 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=108164 

#السمـوحـه مـن البنـآت الـي طلبـت منـهـم بـس مـآ حطيت الصـور .

^^

----------


## دانة حياتي

السـلآم عليـكم ورحـمـة اللهـ وبركـآته

طلبيتي الثانة مره من التاجره

أحلام علي 

بصراحه ذوق وحبوبه ماشاء الله وتعاملها راقي

شكرا يالغاليه

----------


## m&mz

رجعت صورت الاغراض اللي اشتريتها من تاجرات المنتدى



فستان لعرس بنت بنت عمي وكان واو من التاجرة هندسة وابداع http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=94988


عباه للعيد من التاجره عزوزه وهذا ملفها الشخصي http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=46442

----------


## الڔيــِآنْ

ممممرحبـآآ 

طلبيتي من التاجره ولا شي .. 
شنطتين للجامــعه  :Smile:  .. 
و ثــآآآنكس ع الهديـــه و مآشآءالله شغلج مرتب ^_^ 

ترا فالصدق احلى خخخ ، 




رآبط ملفهـآ .. ^^
http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=1933

----------


## مـريوم

هلا صبايا 

طلبيبتي وصلت قبل شوي فرررررررررررررررررررررررش 

من التاجرة :: نانا الحيرانـه ^__^

الشدو السحري ..+..هديه سجــادة الصــلاة 

تسلميلي حبيبتي .. وايد حبيت الالوان .. وع العيد بجربهم ان شاء الله 




وهذا ملفهــــا 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=129878

----------


## موزه السويدي

*جلابيه لأختي بصراحه وايد روعه من التاجره الغاليه


ملكة الذوق 

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=55985


اول مره نتعامل معاها وبصراحه اسم على مسمى ^^


*

----------


## موزه السويدي

*طلبيتي لعروس عباره عن 5 قباضات من الغاليه على قلبي


DANTELL

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=163755


طبعا هذا رابع تعامل لي معاها طلبت منها 3 مرات قباضات ومره فساتين لبنتي
وخامس مره هي طرشتلي 3 قباضات هديه فديت روحها شغلها رووووووووووعه
والله انها ذوق خلت التوصيل عليها بدون علمي انا تفاجأة لما المندوب ماطلب مني
غير قيمة الطلبيه اشكرها من كل قلبي =)




*

----------


## بنتـ DXB

*مــــــــــــــــــــرحبا

اليوم بعرض لكم الدخون إلي وصلني من الغاليه دلوعه 1

بصراحه الدخون روعه ما شاء الله ريحته قويه وثابته ^^

يبيض الويه ^_^

دخون فواح ريحته جد فواحه* 






*دخون الروعه ما شاء الله مليان عطررر والصوره تثبت و ريحته جنان وقوووويه ^^*






*بصراحه حبيت الدخووون واااايد 

واقول حق دلوعه1 مشكووووووووووووره فديتج على الهديه الحلوه

كلج ذوووووووووووق 

وهذا رابط دلوعه 1 لا يفوتكم شغلها ^^*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=94806

----------


## موزه السويدي

*طلبيه لأول مره من الغاليه


um-beereg3 

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=134956


بصراحه ذوووووووووووق من كل النواحي ماشاء الله
من غير جي خلت التوصيل عليها بدون علمي فديتها يزاها الله
خير اسلوب وذرابه ربي لايحرمها غالي والساعه عذاب ريلي وايد
عيبته ماتوقع جي شكلها عالطبيعه ,,






*

----------


## um-beereg3

السـلآم عليـكم ورحـمـة اللهـ وبركـآته .,


من فتـره و صلتنـي طلبيـة مـن التـآجـرة [ أم ريمو ]


الطلبيـة عبـآرة عـن كب كيك و محاشي 
[ ما شاء اللهـ عليهـآ .. اكلاها نظيف .. و طعم يميمي
.. و الطلبية يتني حاره ما بردت في الطريق ] 
و غير أسلوبها الراقي في التعامل ..^^







هـذا رآبط ملفهـآ 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=169408

----------


## بنتـ DXB

*مـــــــــــــــــرحبا

اليوم حابه اعرض لكم الاغراض إلي وصلتني من الغاليه Reem dxb
وطلبيتي كانت عباره عن صابون حبة البركه

طبعا دورت في كل مكان على هالصابونه الاصليه في كل مكان بس ماحصلتها الا عند Reem dxb

وفعلا فادتني وايد

وطلبت منها اكثر من وحده بس صورت لكم وحده* 




*وما قصرت حطت لي هديه كمن علبه من بودرة إزالة الشعر* 



*تسلمين يالغاليه وما عليج قصور ^^

وإلي حابه تطلب منها هذا رابطها :*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=91419

----------


## *مغرومه*

هلا بناااااات

حبيت اعرضلكم شو خذت من عند التاجره الحلووووو *شموووخي حطمهم* ماشاءالله عليها قمه في التعامل و الذوووق
خذت من عندها شنطتين لاكوست اللون البنفسجي واااايد حلوات و احلى بواااايد عن الصور
واسعه من داخل تشل كتب وايد
خذت وحده حق ختيه و الثانيه حق ربيعتها 
و هذي الصوووور







ماشاءالله اللون حلو و رويان مب باهت

الله يووووفقها و يزيدها من خير الله

----------


## cat-girl

السلام عليكم ^^
حبيت اعرض لكم شو اشتريت مكياج من التاجره 7780karamil

كونسيلررر من ماركة سلاب الصراحه كلمة روعه شويه عليه استخدمه كبيس للشدوو روووووووووعه 


شدو من ماك 


الشدوو مع الكونسيلرر عالطبيعه ناايسسس



الماسكرااا من ماركة سلاب فناااااااااااننه استخدمه كطبقتين تكثثثف وتطول الرمووش



شمع تثبيت الجليترررر عجيـــــــــــــــــــب 


وهذا شدو كربون من ماك اسوود فاااااحم روعه  :Smile: 


التعامل معاها جدا راقي وطيوووووووووبه وااسعارها وايد حلوه
وهذا رابطها
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=178917

__________________________________________________ ______________




وخواتم الفيونكا من التاجره دلوعة امها
خذت ذهبي وفضي بس ما حصلت الفضي يوم ييت اصوور ^^"



وايد حلووو فالبسس والتعامل وياها احلى
هذا رابطها
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=1540
__________________________________________________ _______

----------


## أنفاسك دخون

*اشتريت من التاجــرة برق لمع
9آلات بالخيط..
أسلوبها راقي وحبوبة ولها بااااااااااااااااااارض وااااايد
ووصلت الطلبية بوقت وجيز..
وهاي الصوووور من تصويري^_^*










هذا الرابط للموضوع...
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...9#post35252389

----------


## ام مـ2003ـايد

اشتريت من حبيبتي شموخيـ حطمهمـ




شوكولا وفارمسيلا ملون وبني والوان كريم وفديتها ماقصرت حطتلي قطاعات الميني وسمبل من ميني بيليسيه

انسانه ذوق واحبها وايد الله يوفقها

وهذا ملفها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=185406

----------


## الموج السماوي

مرحبــاا بناتاات 

الصراحة طلبت طلبية من ام هاني عبارة عن هدايا لأمي واختي وماشاء الله التغليف والشغل مرتب ونظيف والأحلى من هذا كله انها تحملت اسألتي الوايدة خخخ ومتا شاااء الله عليها يكفي ذوقها واسلوبها وفديتها تابعتني للآخر حتى قبل لا اطرش الطلبية فديتها والله لو يلست ارمس ما بوفي حقها .. ربي يخليها لأهلها يااارب 

والهدية عيبت الوالدة واختي واااااااااااايد واحلى شي استانسوا عليه التغليف امي ردت جنها ياهل يوم يبطل لعبة في كرتوون من كثر ما هي متشوقة ههههه

وهذا ملفها 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=172687

وهاي صور الطلبية 







ما قصرتي يا ام هاني فديتج وربي ^^

----------


## موزه السويدي

*طلبية اختي عباره عن كفر آيفون G4 من التاجره الغاليه طبعا اول تعامل



الـ نّ ـون

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=174031



بصراحه الكفر روووووعه والله يشهد والتاجره كانت ذوق ماشاء الله عليها =)


*

----------


## بنتـ DXB

*مـــــــــــــرحبا


اليوم بعرض لكم الاغراض إلي وصلتني من الغاليه Bellegirl
السموووووحه التصوير من الفون 

بس على الطبيعه احلى بواااااااااايد ^^


شيله للبيت*




*مغربيه استرج روووعه ^^*



*وفي قميص نسيت اصوره وحطت لي كتيبات اسلاميه وخاتم الاستغفار

تسلمين فديتج على الهديه

يزاج الله خير 

وهذا رابط Bellegirl :-

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=104253*

----------


## جنون بوظبي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

انا طلبت استكرات حنا حق العيد .. 

وايد حلوين .. والتاجره وايد ذوق بتعاملها .. مشكوره اختي .. 

قبل شوي وصلوني .. و صورتهم بالفون ... بالطبيعه الرسمات احلى واكيد يوم بسويهم بالحنا بيطلعون كشخه ... 
وان شالله مب اخر تعامل معاها .. 

وثانكس على الهديه ... حبيتها وايد " طرشت لي استكر بحرفي " " ع " 


هذي الصورة .. تصوير البي بي مب واضح 



هذا رابطها 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=3213

----------


## مها جميرا

طلبيتي من الاخت 



*
ابغي رضا ربي* 



الله يوفقها ..


 :55 (1):  بزار
 :55 (1): اجار
 :55 (1): قطاعة السلايس 







الكرتون بكامل الاغراض ..




الاجار .. لذيذ .. 






البزار ريحته غاااوية .. و شغل مظبووط ..






قطاعة السلايس 








رابط الاخت ابغي رضا ربي .. للي يحب يتواصل و يتعامل معاها ..





http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=84659

----------


## بنتـ DXB

مـــــــــــــرحبا

اليوم بعرض لكم طلبيتي من التاجره أسرار111

وكانت عباره عن بوكس فيه 4 انواع من الدخون والعود المعطر

اكثر شي حبيته عود المسك والاسطوره  :Smile: 

وطرشت لي هديه عطر بنت الامارات ريحته حلووووه ^^





مشكوووره فديتج وما قصرتي

وهذا رابط التاجره أسرار111 :-

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=3435

----------


## شمس زماني

اليوم وصلتني طلبيتي من الاخت ""منى الروح""

و هي عباره عن حلق شانيل  :Smile: 





حبيت التعامل معاها فديتها كلها ذوق ..

♡

----------


## بنتـ DXB

*مــــــــــــــرحبا

حابه اعرض لكم الاغراض إلي وصلتني من التاجره سيدة زاخر
الالوان رووووووووووعه ما شاء الله ^^*





*مشكوره فديتج على الهديه الحلوه

كلج ذوووق 

هذا رابط التاجره سيدة زاخر:-*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=71113

----------


## بنتـ DXB

*مـــــــــــــــرحبا


اليوم بعرض لكم الاغراض إلي وصلتني من الاداريه IT-2008*







*مشكووووووووره فديتج ما قصرتي 

كلج ذوق

هذا ربط IT-2008 :-*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=97234

----------


## cat-girl

سلام عليكم حبيت اعرض لكم مشترياتي من ماركة سلاب من التاجره 7780karamil 

1_


فونديشن يعطي تغطيه رووووعه وبشكل طبيعي

2_

نثبت للمكياج يستخدم قبل وبعد المكياج وايد حلوو

3_


بيس للشفايف والعيون رهيب
4_


ايشدو بجمنت روووووووووووعه
وهذا رابط ملفها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=178917

----------


## ta_amy

السلام عليكم  :Big Grin:  

هاي صـــورة مشتريــآتي من akka " أم خالد "

المشـد + "أي شدو ومناكير إسلامي" هديه + كتلوج بضــــآعتها

مشكوووووره عالهــــديه وماشاء الله تعاملها راقـــي ,





وهــــذا رابــــط ملفــــهـآ :
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=129786


 :12 (95):

----------


## ta_amy

:12 (61):  مـــرحـــبا 

صور مشتـــريآتي من التـــــآجره : نانا الحيرانه "أم لجين"
خذت منها المســآج السحري + زبدة الليمون وزيت اللوز والقهوة "ريحتها نيسكافيه  :12 (80):  " 
+ خلطة زبدة الشيا اللي تكون مع الجهـــــآز + هدية صابون زبدة الشيا  :12 (51):  + كتالوج بضاعتها



وهذا رابط ملفــــهآ :
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=129878

----------


## M a r v e l

✲ . . 






um-beereg3

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=134956


. . ✲

----------


## حـــلآ

{ .. طلبيتي من التآجرة "* الجنه طموحي* " ,,,




رآبـط البروفآيــل ::http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=172412

بآنتظــآر بآقي طلبيــآتي T.T


 :12 (7):

----------


## hanoOOody

طلبيتي من التاجره 
7780karamil

تسلم عليها طبعا قمه فالروعه و china glaze nail polish
من اشهر ماركات المناكير عند الاجانب

استانست بتعاملي وياها .. انسانه قمه فالذوق





وهذا رابط ملفها الشخصي 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=178917

----------


## hanoOOody

طلبيتي من zezenya 
لي اكثر من تعامل وياها
قمه فالذوق الصراحه واطلب منها وانا مغمضه



رابط ملفها الشخصي 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=11557

----------


## موزه السويدي

*طلبيتي + طلبية اختي من الغاليه والذوق


مهره القاسمي

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=30944


عباره عن جلابيتين تايقر من كولكشنها اليديد بصراحه خبال وروعه عالجسم
امس بالليل طلبت منها واليوم الصبح وصلني ذوق فطريقة التعامل
وتسليم الطلبيات ماشاء الله ..




*

----------


## موزه السويدي

*طلبيتي من الغاليه


love.uae 

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=108970


عباره عن جلابيه راقيه وايد حلوه فاللبس بس ماقدرت اوضح لكم الطريقه
لان ماعندي منيكان فبيت امي بس حطيتلكم تصوير التاجره نفسها .. واحب اشكر
التاجره على تعاملها الراقي =)


هذى من تصويري







هذا من تصوير التاجره

*

----------


## 3thbeh

طلبيتي من ثلوج الصيف ^.^ لليوم الوطني وصلت اليوم فرش ..

.... عشرين كوب وبروش الاتحاد 

...

...
وخذت بروش ذهبي من ام رفيعة بس اختي شلته ماعطتني فرصه اصوره ....

ام رفيعة 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1001948
ثلوج الصيف 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=995291

----------


## واثقة الخطى77

احلى والذ الاكلات والحلويات من التاجرة ام بشر 

حلاوة الجبن .. طعم لا يوصف .. كلمة لذيذ شوية عليه .. وكل اللي ذاقه عجبه وبقووووووووة 


رابط الملف الشخصي
http://forum.uaewomen.net/search.php?searchid=13717090

----------


## واثقة الخطى77

> احلى والذ الاكلات والحلويات من التاجرة ام بشر 
> 
> حلاوة الجبن .. طعم لا يوصف .. كلمة لذيذ شوية عليه .. وكل اللي ذاقه عجبه وبقووووووووة 
> 
> 
> رابط الملف الشخصي
> http://forum.uaewomen.net/search.php?searchid=13717090



http://forum.uaewomen.net/search.php?searchid=13817359
حبيت اعدل رابط الملف الشخصي للتاجرة ام بشر

----------


## hanoOOody

صباح الخير
طلبيتي الثانيه من من التاجره 
7780karamil

الانسانه هاي قمه فالذوق وربي 











وهاللون الرايق كان هديه منها 






وهذا رابط ملفها الشخصي 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=178917

----------


## بنتـ DXB

مـــــــــرحبا


اليوم بعرض لكم الاغراض إلي وصلتني من عود معتق

عطر + دخون ^^



مشكووووووووره فديتج على الدخون الغاوي والعطر الحلووو  :Smile: 

تسلمين وما قصرتي


وهذا رابط عود معتق :-

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=89293

----------


## بنتـ DXB

مـــــــــــــــرحبا

الحين بعرض لكم الاغراض إلي وصلتني من الغاليه نانا الحيرانه ( أم لجين )

وطلبيتي كانت عباره عن زبدة الشيا وزبدة الليمون





بصراااااااااحه هالعضوه عسسسسسسل وما قصرت فديتها

احرجتني بطيبتها

وطرشت لي مع الاغراض الكاتلوج الخاص فيها وسجادة الجيب  :Smile: 


مشكووووووووووووووره فديتج وما قصرتي

واكيد لي تعامل آخر وياج ^^

وهذا رابطها :-
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=129878

----------


## ريماس $

انا خذت لاب من ام هاني ونودي ربي يحفضها طبعا الطلبيه وصلتني من كم يوووم 
ستاانسة حدي والله فديتها ماقصرت وصلتني بسرعه الطلبيه مريييحه ف لاستلام (سلم وستلم ) ^^ 

وهذي صورت لاب ((واقولها مشكورررررررررره غنااتي *.*)


وهذا رابط ملفها ^^ 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=172687

----------


## star life

*مرحبا*


* طلبيتي من التاجرة المتميزه أم الكباتن*
*هذى صوره الطلبيه*

[IMG]http://www.*****.com/up/up_live/13238642561.jpg[/IMG]

*خلطة الكركم للجسم*

*كريم المخمريه*

*الكريم الاعجوبه*

*والديورنت*

*واصبع التضييق مادورا ومعاه هديه الصابونه مليودي*


*انا مانزلت رايي غير بعد التجربه*



*خلطة الكركم انا جربتها على جسمى كله بعد ما خلصت ماصدقت النتيجه واااايد حلوه* 



*كلمه روووووعه شوي عليها* 



*تنعم وتبييييض الجسم كامل صدق رووعه* 

*و اشكر أم الكباتن على أسلوبها الراقى فى التعامل و ربي يجزيها خير* 




*وبالنسبه للدورنت مفعوله عجيب ويتم وريحته رووعه* 

*الكريم الاعجوبه ما توقعت يكون جي* 

*وعن كريم المخمريه للجسم خيالي الصراحه ما اعرف كيف اوصفه*

*الله يعطيج العافيه عالشغل المتعوب عليه ام عمر* 
*و هذا رابط ملفها* 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=70618

----------


## بزنس كارد

======

هذي طلبيتي من اختي التاجره ( الموز)

من خذت من عدها فرش خلاص صرت ما اضمن اخذ من اي مكان لو اشوف جدام عيني في المحلات نفس الموديل 

لاني مجربه قبل لا اطلب من عدها وكلهن كانن يتغير لونه ومب ناعمات 

حليلها والله اعذبها اطرش لها ارقام الموديلات بدون رابط الموضوع وتيلس اتدور لي فديتها ماتقصر 

 

شوفو هديتي الحلوه طقم مخدات خليتهن ليوم سبيشل 

 

وهذا رابطها للي حابه تطلب وتتاكد من كلامي 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/search.php?searchid=14470790



======

----------


## عنيدة المحبه

اشتريت البودره لازالة الشعر 
من التاجره غدير 

وها رابط ملفها 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=11831

والبودره انا ماجربتها لاكن يوم بنات عمي شافوها انصعقو لانه يدورونها ولهم تجارب وقالو انها روووعه

----------


## رحاب الحياة

*طلبت من بنت الشوق طلبيه لاني بزور ربيعتي اليوم وهي مربيه* 
**


**



*بصراااحه خذت هالسلتين عيبتني وااايد وحاااطه ببالي اني اخذ منها دووم لانها ماشاء الله عليها مبدعه* 
*وخلصتلي ياهم في وقت قياسي أقل من 24 ساعه* 
*وهذا ملفها الشخصي* 
*http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=49133*

----------


## Glamorous.L

مساكم جوري...

اليوم لقيت حبيبة قلبي أم ناصر منزله موضوع 

و سبق لي التعامل معاها قبل ما تكون فالمنتدى 

و هاي الصور لبسكووتها اللذيييييييييييييييييييذ من تصويري اول ما وصلتني الطلبيه

هذا بسكوت السح + من عندها كرات السح شي يهوووووووس 

خضته لاخويه مع انه ما يحب الحلويات وايد بس عرفت انه بيتخبل عليه





و عششششششقي الاول و الاخير بفضل ام ناصر عين الجمل 

صررررررراحه جربته من المحلات و جربته من عندها و شييييييييييييييي ما شا الله 
حبه و را الثااااااانيه لين تقولين بسسسسس خخخخخخ

و ممزور توفي عيوني استوت قلوب قلوب ههههههه

بعد من تصويري =)




طبعن من قبل طالبه البيتيفور بالنوتيلا + بالفستق + بالناريل 

و الشابوره بعد 

التعامل من اروع ما يكوووووون 

انسانه راقيه في تعاملها و اسلوبها و حرصها على ان الطلبيه توصل و انتي راضيه 


و هذا موضوعها 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1015350

----------


## Rock n Rose

السلاام عليكم 

حبيت اضيف مشتريااتي 

أول شي طلبت من التاجرة "سرا" ام منار 

مجموعة للبشرة تتكون من (قناع الزبادي(انا اسميه قناع الكركم xD) + كريم الجمال +صابونة التبييض)
حبيت المجموعة واحس من بديت استخدمهم بشرتي صارت انعم واطرى ولازلت مستمرة عليهم 



ماصورت الصابونة تعايزت اييبها  :Stick Out Tongue: 

التاجرة طيبة وتعاملها حلو كانت تجربة حلوة وان شاء الله تتكرر 


ثاني طلبية كانت من العضوة Ghadeer
طلبت شاحن ايفون العجيب + حافظة ايباد مع كيبورد 
بصراحة صدق صدق رووعه واايد حبيتهم ممتازين وهي ماقصرت طرشتلي الطلبية بعد يومين بس
وحطلتي كتالوج لبضاعتها بعد يزاها الله خير 
وهذي الصور

اول ما وصلتني الطلبية في كيس حلو ويفتح النفس


وهاي الاغراض


 :12 (97):  :12 (97):

----------


## موزه السويدي

*طلبية اختي من التاجره


لمعة خرز  

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=120847


مكياج (اللوك البرونزي) وايد حلو وحجمه جدا مناسب انا توقعته
ميني سايز ,, ماقدرت افتحه لانها لاختي .. اشكر التاجره على تعاملها
الراقي وهذي اول مره اتعامل معاها وان شاء الله مب اخر مره ..
واقوللها اسمحيلي عالتأخير (الطلبيه واصلتني من اسبوع وشوي)


*

----------


## موزه السويدي

*طلبيه ثانيه لاختي اليوم وصلتني من التاجره


ولا شي 

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=1933


هذي ثاني مره اتعامل وياها ماشاء الله عليها اغراضها حلوه
الطلبيه عباره عن محفظه طبعا وايد دشت خاطري قبل لا اطلبها لاختي
بس الحاله جسيفه هالشهر هههه .. لو لي نصيب بطلب منها الشهر الياي
بإذن الله .. المحفظه بصراحه روعه صج عالطبيعه احلى وفديتها دايما
ماتقصر تحط هديه (ميني مناكير) ..






*

----------


## بزنس كارد

======

طلبيتي من التاجره المتميزه " ام اميث والشيوخ "

امسوية عرض قلت ما بفوت الفرصه قمت وطلبت 

هذي صورة الطلبيه كامله 

 

الالوان جنان بالذات لون التيفاني 
 

الارواج طبعا مستخدمات لاني ما اقدر اقاوم المكياج بالذات الروج عاد الاحمر خيال 
 

وهذي هديتي ما قصرت فديتها 

 


وهذا رابط الموضوع 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1008030

=====

----------


## حبوووبة

يا بناااااااااااات وين مشترياتكم من تاجرات المنتدى .. يلا راوونا ..

اليوم اشتريت من فتاة ابوظبي 1 

سينابون



ياني في هالبوكس الانيق













وجوزية بالنوتيلا والتوفي ..







الصراحة روعة وشغل نظيف ..




تسلمين فتاة بوظبي وان شاء الله لنا طلبيات ثانية وياج ..



تسلم ايدج يارب ..



.




.

----------


## بنتـ DXB

*مــــــــــــرحبا

اليوم بعرض لكم طلبيتي من التاجره نانا الحيرانه (أم لجين )

وكانت عباره عن

زبدة الشيا الخام جربتها من قبل وفعلا ترطب البشره وايد وخصوصا الحين شتا فـ وجودها شي ضروري ^^

زبدة الليمون الخام توحد لون البشره روووعه جربتها من قبل والحين ما استغنى عنها ^^

زبدة التوت البري لترطيب الشفايف حلوووه 



وطلبت من عندها صابونة 3 في 1 هالصابونه تجنن ريحتها تكفي ^^



طبعا كالعاده ام لجين ما تقصر حطت لي هدية لصاقات الآيشد وعلبه الشيا الخام زياده ^^

مشكووووووووره فديتج

وهذا رابط نانا الحيرانه :-

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=129878*

----------


## فتاة ابوظبي1

[FONT="Traditional Arabic"][SIZE="5"]

كانت بدايتي في المشتريات مع الاخت عيناويه واشتريت منها علب

الكاسات واشتريت من ام جيهان بسكويت للعيد وورق عنب واشتريت من

عاليه الغاليه فستان لطفله بمناسبة اليوم الوطني وكذلك من مون 55 شيل

لليوم الوطني وكذلك من شموخي حطمهم بوكسات دائريه وملونات طعام 

وفوندان وجلوكوز وجلسرين وعلبة كيك واخر طلبيه من الاخت ترزور طلبت 

منها اقماع بلح الشام والاكواب والملاعق المعياريه ..ووصلتني الطلبيه

بسرعه 



وهذا رابط ملفها 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=166983

----------


## فتاة ابوظبي1

هذي طلبيه من التاجره مريم الشحي 

عباره عن عطرين ميني + طقم هدايا 



شاكره لج مريم وعلى تعاملج الراقي وسرعة التوصيل 

الله يوفقج في تجارتج ولا يحرمنا تواصلج معانا ..

وهذا رابط ملفها 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=70093

----------


## 7780karamil

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
طلبيتي الصغيييرة من حبيبتي (ام ريم) بنت نت ... وصلتني بكيس انيق ومرتب .. 
الاساور صراحة روعة وعاللبس ما شاء الله راقيين ... والأحلى التعامل والذوق والمتابعة من اول ما طلبت لحد ما وصلتني الطلبية وهي متابعة ومهتمه بطلبي 
ربي يجزيك كل خير عزيزتي 








وآخر شي الهدية الحلوة - وخاصة الفلاش - مشكورة ي ام ريم
 
وهذا رابط صفحتها الشخصية 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=60636

----------


## e fashion

> مرحبا خواتي..
> 
> اليوم حابة أعرض لكم طلبيتي من التاجره العزيزة ( فراشة الملونة )
> 
> كنت طالبة شوكليت وكوكيز..حق رباة اختي..
> وسوتلي اياه مثل ما بغيت وأكثر بعد..
> ويزاها الله خير.. وااااايد طولت بالها معاي.. ومع طلباتي ..خخخ
> وخلصتلي الطلب مع انها كانت مريضه فديتها..
> وهاي ثاني مره أطلب منها.. وإن شاء الله أكيد بكون من زباينها الدايمين..
> ...


الخوات اللي سألوني عن رابط التاجره..
هذا هو :
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=956834
عفوا نسيت أحطه..
الله يوفقكم

----------


## ريم _البراري

السلام عليكم 
أنا خذت من التاجرة عود معتق(المتاجر الذهبيية)
1. دخون الدار
2. عطر فراش المراسم

شكرا

----------


## سوارفسكي

طلبت هالطلبية من الاخت احلام علي ..

تعليقتين ...


و الاسورة هدية منها لاختي ..

و التعليقتين هديتهم ووايد عيبوهم البنات ...

بالمناسبة اختي تتشكرج وايد و متلومه فيج ..
لانها هي اللي اتعبثت بخاتمها واخترب ... 

الاخت احلام بصراحه ذوق ...لزمت الا انه تهدي اختي..مع انه ما كان في تقصير او غلط منها ..

..وكانت على ذوقها ..و ذوقها حلو الصراحه .. و كل مرة الطلبات كانت توصل بكيس حلو و علبة احلى ..

على فكرة بطلبيتي الاولانية كان في فص طايح ..و هي تكفلت انه تعدله و حتى التوصيل كان عليها ما قصرت ..
الغلط وارد بس مب كل حد يصلحه ..

و خل تسمح لي ..انه الطلبية الاولى ما حطيت الصورة ما ادري وين مسيفتها ..
و ها رابطها للي حاب يتوصل وياها
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=102430

----------


## زيباشو

ديودرنت من التاجرة mischoclat كويتي وبريحة المسك ، وريحتهم ما شاء الله روعه

رابط ملفها ..

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=86111

**************************

ومن التاجرة فراشة وردية قلت هالمرة اجرب من عندها ، مع اني قبل خذيت ديرما من تاجرة MEMOIR 



وها رابط ملفها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=91133

************************
ومن التاجرة مريم الشحي خذيت 2 عطر كبار ، و2 عطر الميني كنت اشوف موضوعها وتحمست وااايد وصراحة ريحة العطور رووووووعه 




رابط ملفها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=70093

*******************************

----------


## algalb

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 


حبيت اشكر التاجره ام رفيعه  :16: 

بصراحه ماادري شواقولكم كانت عندي مناسبه وكلمتها الساعه 12 في الليل والساعه 1 الظهر الهديه عندي وصلتها بنفسها ماقصرت والله 

هاي صوره الهديه باقه وكيكه وهديه عباره عن قلم وكوب هارودز 



هالملف الشخصي للي حاب يتعامل معاها ربي يوفقها 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=15838

----------


## R A N S H E Z

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

كل الشكر و التقدير للتاجره دانه الكون 
طلبت من موقع خارجي بضاعه و وصلتني بسرعه ما شاء الله

تعاملها جدا راقي و خدمتها سريعه و مستانسه بمعرفتي لها 




للي حابه تتواصل مع اختنا دانه الكون عبر رابط ملفها الشخصي ^_^ 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=176742

----------


## نانا الحيرانة

السلام عليكم 
اليوم وصلتني من شوي طلبيتي من التاجره الحبوبه newmama

كانت عباره عن سلسله تايجر واسواره وخاتم 
بصراحه روووعه مثل الصوره واحلى 
واشكرها على ذوقها وتعاونها وتمت على تواصل معاي لين استلمت الحمدلله 
ووصلتني الطلبيه بعلبه مرتبه جزاها الله خير 
وهاي صورة الطلبيه 


وهذا رابطها للي يحب توفرله اي شي 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=83087

----------


## عطـ المساءــر

السلام عليكم خواتي و جمعة مباركة على الجميع مقدما 


سامحوني على التصوير يمكن مب واضح و ظالم الأغراض اللي طلبتها

طلبي الأول من التاجرة (أميرة الامتياز) واللي لو مدحت فيها من اليوم لين باجر ما يكفي :
ذوق في التعامل وقمة في الاحترام و الالتزام
صبورة و بتخدمج بعيونها 
سرعة في التوصيل 
طلبت منها ساعة أكوا مارين الألماس و الساعة ما شاء الله تبارك الله كشخة في اللبس و لمعة الألماس وااضحة و عن بعد تبان 
هاي صورتها


و هذا رابط صفحتها الشخصية 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=167450

وطلبي الثاني من التاجرة اللي أكيد كلكم تعرفونها لأنها الوحيدة اللي تقدم الشاي الأخضر العضوي و الزهورات ( Lotus5)
بعد الكلمات ما توفيها حقها , من التاجرات اللي يستحي الواحد من كرمها
تشرح لج كل شي بالتفصيل في أي وقت
جودة عالية ما لاقيتها في مكان ثاني غير هني
سرعة في التوصيل
طلبت منها صندوق الأمراء كهدية لوحدة من اهلنا تخبلت على الشاي و الزهور يوم ذاقتهم عندي و وصلني معاها هدية ابريق تحضير الشاي و الأعشاب 


وهذا رابط ملفها الشخصي 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=131033

----------


## سمــو ذاتــي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> حبيت اراويكن صور الهدايا الي وصلتني من الغالية أم خالد " AKKA"
> 
> وكانت الهدايا عبارة عن الجائزة الي كسبتها من مسابقة " سيدات تقرأ في أمة اقرأ = فئة الكتب الاسلامية "
> 
> وماشاء الله عليها أم خالد ذوق واسلوب في التعامل وما قصرت الله يحفظها ويبارك لها في تجارتها أرسلتها بسرعة و وصلتني
> 
> وهذي الصور
> ...

----------


## R A N S H E Z

مرحبا السااااع .. 

طلبيتي من التاجره الحبوبه فديتها MEMOIR 
طقم قفازات و جوارب للايد و الريول و الاكواع و الركب .. 
الصراحه ما يتفوتون .. من تجربه بسيطه حسيت بنعومه في ايدي .. 

هذا رابط صفحتها الشخصيه 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=190604

و هذي طلبيتي ^_^


كل التوفيق لها  :31:

----------


## جنان**

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مرحبا عسولات 

من اكثر من اسبوع تقريبا طلبت كب كيك من الغالية *ilqa6wa* ... حبيت الصور .. وقلت ان شاء الله يطلع الطعم حلو مثل الصورة  :Smile: 

وطلع واااااااااو .. ماشاء الله .. احلى واحلى من الصور .. ووصلته لي بالشارقة 

والأولاد حبوه وااايد ... الكيك اسفنجي لزيييز ... والكريمة يمييي ... مانسينا طعمه .. وشكلنا بنطلب طلبية ثانية  :Smile: 

وهذه الصور من تصويري




..

وهذا رابط ملفها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=1536
.
.

.

----------


## *لذه*غرام*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

طلبيتي من الاخت ام روضه2 لها مني كل الشكر و التقدير 

وكانت عباره عن 
مزيل العرق بالمسك بخلطة كلارنس المبيضه
دخون روضه
دخون خاص بالشيوخ
دخون لوتاه
عود الاعراس

واكثر شي عجبني من المنتجات هو مزيل العرق بالمسك و بخلطة كلارنس المبيضه مفعولة ممتاز كرائحه واستخدام ونتيجه و ان شاءالله بطلب ثاني مره منه. 
والمنتج الثاني هو دخون لوتاه وايد حلو .
وعساها على القوه ام روضه و سعدت بالتعامل معاها وهاي رابط منتجاتها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1037580

----------


## صمت الاصايل

اخر تعامل كان مع الاخت ورد جوري طلبت عن طريق موقعها الخاص و ما شاء الله بسرعه وصلتني الاغراض كنت طالبتنهم بالليل ووصلوني الصبح..

*:*
*:*
*Sigma Face Brushes*


*

*

*:*
*:*

*Coastal Scents Smokey Palette*



*

*

*:*
*:*

*Wet n Wild Blush: pearlescent pink*


*

*

*:*
*:*

*Wet n Wild Blush: mellow wine*


*

*

*:*
*:*

:
:

*

*


و هذا موقعها الخاص

http://estilo.ae/index.php

----------


## الــغــيره

انا تعاملت مع 
miss crystal

اخذت منها منظمات للمكتب هديه 

وبصراحه ماقصرت الله يعطيها العافيه  :12: 

غلفتهم لي بتغليف وحطتهم في بوكس 

وكنت ابي اكيكه وباقة ورد
وجهزتهم لي وكله كان في يومين 

وهذي صور التغليفات 

[IMG]http://www.*******.org/images/ouw04ozwiv8kz120ww6.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://www.*******.org/images/4ypmr1uqwyq957aez95n.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://www.*******.org/images/bjt2izxk9mg7uuh1nr8.jpg[/IMG]

وهذي باقة الورد اللي وفرتها لي

وطبعا الكيكه ماقدر احطها لانها في صوره خاصه  :5: 

[IMG]http://www.*******.org/images/d9a3rc31830gwqy5ihz.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://www.*******.org/images/evq2b6eqhiqyeiloc7i.jpg[/IMG]

وتعاملها جدا رااقي 
الله يوفقها يارب
واكيييييييييييييد بطلب منها مره ثانيه 

وهذا ملفها 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=215635

----------


## miss hloom

هلــآأ وغلـــآأ حبـــآأيبـــــي
أنـــآ تعاملت مع العضوة unique flower
أخذت منهــآ ســـاعه وكان التعــآأمل ويـــآأها جدا راقــــي 
ومع اني تعبتهـــآ شوي برسايلي بس الصراحه ما قصرت كفت ووفت 

وهذي صوورة الساعه اللي خذيتها منها..^^




رابط الملف 
هذا http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=200669

----------


## نانا الحيرانة

السلام عليكم 
مشترياتي اليوم 
ببتدي اولا بالتاجره الغاليه dana 
انسانه رووووعه بالتعامل وهاي تاني طلبيه منها 
طلبت حذائين من المجموعه الجديده الي نزلتها واليوم استلمتها 
ما توقعت المقاس ظبط مع اني كنت خايفه لان يختلف مقاسي حسب الموديل 
والبضاعه مثل الصوره والكواليتي ممتاز وسعرهم ممتاز بعد مناسب 

وما قصرت فديتها طرشتلي واحد زياده هديه  :Smile: 

اخليكم مع الصور ورابط التاجره dana









هذا رابط التاجره 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=2088

----------


## نانا الحيرانة

والحين التاجره الذوق رومانسية 2005

اشكرها من قلبي على ذوقها وسرعة الرد ومتابعتها للطلب لين استلمت

طلب منها استكرات وتاتو حنا اليوم استلمتهم روعه ما شاء الله والنوعيه ممتازه واستكرات الحنه مرتبين 
واكيد سوتلي خصم وهديه بعد تاتويات زياده ما قصرت 

اخليكم مع الصور 
ورابط التاجره 







وهذا الرابط التاجره 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=6293

----------


## عيون_الورد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

طلبيتي من التاجره 

*LéWafa

boutique 
*ماشاءالله القميص راقي وحلو  :17: 
رابط موضوعها

click here (هوسي هني ) :32:

----------


## الراع

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

طلبيتي من التاجره

L O L O

BB Cream
واايد استانست على الكريم 
حطت لي عينات  :16:   :32: 
وآآآيد ذوووق 



هذا رابط موضوعها

----------


## S.al

السلام عليكم .. هاذي ثالث مره اطلب من دانه الكون 
طلبت من امازون ساعه نايك و الحمدلله و صلتيلي اياهم في اقل من اسبوووع
و انا ما شفت تاجره نفسها معاج يوم بيوم و كل يديد تخبرج فيه .. الله يوفقج و يرزقج باللي فيه الخير 
و ان شاء الل النا طلبيات اكثر و اكثر

هذي بعض اصور للطلبيه 










و هذا الرابط الموضوع

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...7#post39314957

----------


## بنتـ DXB

مـــــــــــــــــــــرحبا

اليوم بعرض لكم طلبيتي من التاجره نانا الحيرانه وهذا مب اول تعامل لي وياها

وطلبيتي كانت:-

الصابون الافريقي السائل




زبدة الجريب فروت اول مره خذت الحجم الصغير وهالمره طلبت الحجم الكبير روووعه




وطلبت منها كيلو زبدة الشيا  :Big Grin: 

نسيت اصوره >>> توني انتبه 


طبعا كالعاده ماتقصر وياي وحطت لي هالصابونه




وماسك للويه وزبدة التوت ومصحف

يزاج الله خير يا نانا الحيرانه وما قصرتي واكيد لي طلبيات ثانيه ^^

وهذا رابط متجرها :-

http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=359

----------


## ام-غزوووله

السلام عليكم خواتي ^^





وهاي اخر مشترياتي تقريبا من المنتدى
من التاجره دلوعه 1




[IMG]http://www.*******.org/images/7aoc56m1aazcqh69f9f.jpg[/IMG]



وماا شاء الله الروايح رووعه ^^ بصراحه غامرة 
لااني كنت محتاجه دخون 
فالحمد لله طلععن الرواايح رووعه والشغل مرتب ^^
وعطتني عليه غرشة دخون مجاني 
ماا قصررت ^^



وها اقتبااس
رسالتي الخاصه لها ^^






[QUOTE=دلوعة1]


> السلام عليكم اختي دلووعه 1 ^^
> 
> 
> 
> مشكووووووووووووووووره فدييتج 
> 
> بيضتي الويه صراحه 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## بنتـ DXB

مــــــــــرحبا

اليوم وصلتني طلبيتي من التاجره akka " ام خالد "

وكانت عباره عن 2 مشد اندونيسي وما قصرت طرشت لي 4 ماسكات هديه ومصحف ^^




ما قصرتي يا ام خالد والله انج ذوق 

وهذا رابط متجر akka:

http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=357

----------


## Mall.08

وصلتني الطلبية امس من التاجرة nourlglb
هذا رابط ملفها
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=107297

تعاملها راقي وكانت صبورة وااايد وياي 
تعبناها ويانا.. انا واختي  :11: 
لكن الشهاده لله .. ذوق وتعامل طيب  :12: 

ندخل في الموضوع & الصور، خلصينا <---- احم احم

صور الاغراض اللي خذتها منها
طبعاً كان لي تجربة من قبل ويا منتجات افون بالتحديد ويا شامبو اللوز + التوت (رووووعه الاثنين)
وحبيت اطلب هالمره شامبو الليمون + شامبو التوت 



خذت بعد مجموعة زيت ارغان للعناية بالشعر
شامبو + بلسم + سيروم



شاور جل + لوشن لليد والجسم بالليمون 
واليديد بالفراولة والشوكولا البيضا <--- رحيته عذاب جانه ستروبيري ميلك شيك ^^


خرابيط ميك اب ^^ لي ولاختي ...
وياهم هدايا ميك اب وسامبلز عطور من التاجرة



هني صورة اقرب 


وهذا عجيب خطير 


وبس

----------


## mischocolat

طلبيتي من التاجره ام مطر



ماسكات كوريه بصراحه حلوه 




وما قصرت فديتها حطت لي هالهدايا

ام مطر انسانه ذوق والتعامل وياها مريح ومندوبها سريع في التوصيل
الله يوفقها ويبارك لها في تجارتها يارب

----------


## السعمرانه

مرحيا هذه بعض من مشترياتي من التاجره رومانسية 2005 

 
هذه روجات ضد الماي ناااعمه و مرطبه للشفايف 
و جلوس ثابت ما يخوز الا بمزيل المكياج 
وكحل ملون كريمي رووعه ثابت 
و كريم اساس ناعم عالبشره كميه بسيطه تكفي الويه كامل 
و مناكير الكرااك خيال 

الله يوفقها ويوفق الجميع ^____^

----------


## MOOOM

السلام عليكم 

انا اشتريت من وايد تاجرات اغراض واايد واغلبهم كانوا ذوووق 

بس مافكرت ولا بيوم اني اكتب هنيه ^^

لكن هناك وعد قطعته لنفسي واليوم بوفيه هو اللي خلاني اكتب اليوم

قبل العيد خذت نقابات من عند ام مها وهي سألتني رايي بصراحه

قلت بكتب لها رايي هنيه ,, بس للاسف فيوم العيد صارت عندنا حالة وفاة وما تفيقت اكتب

حقيقة النقابات رائعه ياام مها ,, ومن شافها عجبته لدرجة اني وزعت السبعه اللي خذتهم من عندج

وتموا عندي اثنينه فقط  :28: 

وهذه شهادة حق اقولها فحق هالاخت انها راقيه في كل شي سواء معامله او منتج

الله يبارك لها ,, وان شاء الله برجع اطلب من الدفعه اليديده بس خبريني قبلها  :35: 

السموحه ع التصوير كان ع السريع من الفون

----------


## أسيرة الماضي

انا طلبت من الغاليه American.Stor

كتاب ^_^

ووصلني بسرعه ما شاء الله 

تعاملها حلو ربي يحفظها ^^

----------


## السعمرانه

هذه مشترياتي من تاجرات المنتدى قبل فتره 

مشقر شفاف من اسيره الماضي 

 

وهذا مكياج و مناكير من الرومانسية 2005 
وعطتني هديه شنطة مكياج 

 

^_^

----------


## بنوتة بوظب

icing colour 





من عند 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=175524


ما شاء الله وصلني بسرعه

----------


## السعمرانه

هذه طلبيتي من ام رواني 

لؤلؤ المحبين 

طلبت خمسه وعطتني واحد هديه ^_^

 

وهذه بعد ما فتحنا الصدفه



وبالتوفيق

----------


## some wa7da

طلبيتي من الاخت ::ملاك::

----------


## السعمرانه

شنط خذتهم من التاجره امي سعادتي 

واااايد حلوات وكيووووت

----------


## السعمرانه

هذا مغربي خذته من الجنه سلسبيله وااايد حلو وتعاملها معاي راقي 

 

وهذا طقم نفاس خذته لاختي من ام ريم وايد حلو واسعارها رايد حلوه

----------


## zyinzy

انا اشتريت من التاجرة queen_noor8 
كنت كتبت موضوع بقسم الطلبات طلبت داد و حنة و غاسول الشرفاء 
راسلتني الاخت و الصراحة واااايد راقية بتعاملها و كانت سريعة جدا حصلت اغراضي بسرعه ما تخيلتها 
هاي صورة الاغراض اسعارها معقولة و عطتني صابونه هدية

----------

